# 3DMark11 Postet eure Punktzahl



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe soeben den 3DMark 11 gesaugt.
Kann ihn grad nicht starten, weil ich keine Zeit habe, reiche die Punktzahl aber innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden nach.
Mich würde interessieren: Wie viele Punkte bekommt ihr?
Postet also bitte eure Punkte und euer System.

liebe Grüße
Titan2k4


----------



## Otep (7. Dezember 2010)

4553 Punkte klick mich

Sys: siehe Signatur


----------



## veteran (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss:5985



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum werden nur Core Takt=50MHz und Speichertakt=135MHz angezeigt anstatt der vollen Anzahl der gtx 580?

Noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr beim zweiten Lauf:6002



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

6201P  Auf ner GTX 580,läuft eigentlich durchgehend flüssig


----------



## veteran (7. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 6201P  Auf ner GTX 580,läuft eigentlich durchgehend flüssig



Teste mal auf Extreme ob bei dir die FPS auch so in den Keller gehen bei ungefähr 10FPS ich habe dort nur noch 1960 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

Geht nicht, hab meinen key von EVGA noch nicht bekommen. In der Basic kann man nur den Performance Test laufen lassen


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja geht so: Result

Mit dem System aus meiner Signatur.


----------



## Kaki008 (7. Dezember 2010)

Brutal schlecht..
Liegt das an meiner GraKa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (7. Dezember 2010)

6781 Punkte, hat ein wenig geruckelt beim 4ten graphic test (18fps)

Result


----------



## reiner.oehl (7. Dezember 2010)

naja 3128P 
mit E6750 und ner 470GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

4842

nvidia karten scheinen wohl gut zu gehen hier. da hab ich mit meiner 5870 keine chance. bin mal gespannt wie sich die 6000er schlagen

Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also läuft nur auf DX11, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Hab meine 5850 noch nicht wieder ^^


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

jap dx11 only.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (7. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arks-test-sw-3728-picture65965-3d2011dx11.jpg mit einer 460GTX ist der wert ok???
P 3417


----------



## -NTB- (7. Dezember 2010)

Result

P 3763

@More: habe auch ne gtx 460@ oc phenom 2x4 @5.5ghz 4gb ddr3-1400


----------



## Roman441 (7. Dezember 2010)

4703
mit Q9550 @3400
HD 5870 @ 975-1230


----------



## r34ln00b (7. Dezember 2010)

obwohl ich nichts mehr von 3dmark halte.. naja egal.

@3364@ p2(920),gtx460,w7


----------



## Alte-Schule (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab    3326 3DMarks
mit GTX 460 und einem E8400
Result


----------



## Happyplace4190 (7. Dezember 2010)

hi komme mit nem i7 @ 4ghz und 2 gtx 480 im sli nur auf knappe 4500 punkte .. is nich normal oder?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2010)

4087 Punkte:
Link: Result Result

System siehe Signatur

Greetz Softy


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2010)

P 4250

System wie in der Signatur, GPU non-OC
Einiges scheint falsch ausgelesen zu werden (z.B. Ram)
Sehr hübscher Benchmark, das muss mal gesagt werden! 
...brauche unbedingt nen Advanced Key... ^^


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

So liebe Leute,
wie ich sehe habt ihr fleißig gebencht und gepostet. Danke für euer Engagement.
Hier nun mein versprochenes nachgereichtes Ergebnis:
6150 Klick mich
Habe aber nur einen Run gemacht.
Wieso hat mich ein Intel Xeon prozessor auf Seite 1 getoppt? Die 8 physikalischen Kerne machen wohl auch in dem Bench keinen Unterschied wies aussieht oder?

Lg

edit: Ich warte auch noch darauf, dass mir EVGA meinen Advanced Key rausrückt.



Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> hi komme mit nem i7 @ 4ghz und 2 gtx 480 im sli nur auf knappe 4500 punkte .. is nich normal oder?




Das wundert mich allerdings auch ein wenig.
Normalerweise solltest du mindestens 6xxx haben.


----------



## Ratty0815 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Ergebnis = 5340 3DMarks bei einer Standard getakteten GTX 480

Ob das nun viel oder wenig ist ist für mich noch nicht so ganz aufschlussreich.
Wird sich aber denke ich die nächsten Tage noch zeigen.


Edit:

So nun noch schnell ein GTX 480 OC (GPU=890MHz|Shader=1780MHz|Memory=1848MHz) Ergebniss
Resultat = 6347 3D Marks 
So Long...


----------



## Pikus (7. Dezember 2010)

Oh mann 
Result

Teilweise Frameraten unter 7FPS


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2010)

4373 Punkte in Benchmark-Konfig  (4GHz, ATI 5850 @900@1350MHz), bin zufrieden 

Link: Result

Aber grafisch ist der Benchmark eine Katastrophe, total verpixelt  Blöder Fullscreen-Modus, oder warum ist das so???


----------



## nassa (7. Dezember 2010)

P 5724

Core i5 750 OC
GTX 470 OC


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hm. Hab den Bench nun nochmal durchlaufen lassen mit 3,8 GHz, anstatt 4,2 GHz. 
Hat nur eine Punktdirrefenz von 55 Punkten ausgemacht. Ist etwas merkwürdig oder?
Result: 6095 i7-950 @ 3,8 GHz + EVGA GTX 580 @ leicht übertaktet

edit: Nichtmal 55 Punkte. Ich hatte einen Fehler im vorrigen Run und dadurch wurde mein Afterburner zurückgesetzt und ich habe den mit 3,8 ohne übertakteter GTX 580 durchlaufen lassen.
Wenn die noch übertaktet ist, ist noch weniger, warhscheinlich gar kein Unterschied zwischen 3,8 oder 4,2 GHZ da.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

So, im Xtreme preset komme ich auf: X2010


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2010)

Mit meinem System @ Stock: 3532 Punkte

Result

Was mich aber irgendwie stört ist das der Grafikartentakt mit 50Mhz angegeben wird Oo


----------



## pain_suckz (7. Dezember 2010)

Result

P4233 3DMarks alles @stock


----------



## maxmontezuma (7. Dezember 2010)

4709 @ alles non-OC 

Hier der Link: P4709 3DMarks


----------



## Cyruz (7. Dezember 2010)

Result - Da stimmt doch was net. Ich hab 5540 Punkte bei meinem Sys. Ein anderer hat 2x480er und nur 300 Punkte mehr. Ich nehme mal an, dass der Kollege 3DM11 noch Probs mit SLI Systemen hat.

Naja abwarten. Vllt wird ja ein Patch o.ä. Workaround nachgeschoben


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Dezember 2010)

Bis jetzt is der 3D Mark 11 noch ein Fail für mich 
Wenn er direkt nach der Installation iwie mit Windows rumspackt -_- und nichtmal angeht 
Direkt wieder deinstalliert und warte jetzt auf ne neuere Version


----------



## Joker4Life (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist mal mein Ergebniss mit dem System in der Signatur.


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> So, im Xtreme preset komme ich auf: X2010



Wie soll ich mir dann das hier erklären?
Result

@Cyruz
Aber dafür haben andere bis zu 15000 Punkte. Und zwar die, die 3 Grafikkarten verwenden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mir dann das hier erklären?
> Result
> 
> @Cyruz
> Aber dafür haben andere bis zu 15000 Punkte. Und zwar die, die 3 Grafikkarten verwenden.




Wo ist das Problem, das andere ist Performance preset


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, das andere ist Performance preset




Was heißt das?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

Na die Voreinstellungen....
Es gibt 3 an der Zahl.
-Entry
-Performance
-Extreme


----------



## veteran (7. Dezember 2010)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch gerade 3DMark11 installiert und laufen lassen da bricht 3DMark beim Physx Test ab und das Problem ist Futermark wohl auch schon bekannt die wissen aber noch nicht wo es dran liegt.
Also doch noch nicht so ausgereift , aber welche Software ist das schon am Anfang.


----------



## totovo (7. Dezember 2010)

ja bei mir bricht er auch beim Physx-Test ab, einfach ein schwrzer Bildschirm!!

So ein mist, ich wollte mal wieder ein bischen 3D-Mark spielen


----------



## veteran (7. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> ja bei mir bricht er auch beim Physx-Test ab, einfach ein schwrzer Bildschirm!!
> 
> So ein mist, ich wollte mal wieder ein bischen 3D-Mark spielen



Da kann man nur hoffen das der erste Patch schnellstmöglich kommt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

Das hatte PCGH doch auch im Uncut Video!?vielleicht gibts dafür schon eine Lösung, schließlich haben die Jungs ja schon die Karten durch gebencht!


----------



## veteran (7. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das hatte PCGH doch auch im Uncut Video!?vielleicht gibts dafür schon eine Lösung, schließlich haben die Jungs ja schon die Karten durch gebencht!



Kannste mal kurz sagen wo ich das Video finde vielleicht ist ja tatsächlich schon was dabei!


----------



## PCTom (7. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön PhysX hat keine Auswirkung mehr


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> sehr schön PhysX hat keine Auswirkung mehr



Hey das finde ich klasse. Zuvor musste man immer physX deaktivieren, um gültige Resultate zum Vergleichen zu kriegen. Hier kann man es nun an lassen. Finde ich eine gute Neuerung.


@die, welche Abstürze haben:
Ich habe auch einige Abstürze gehabt. Auch meist bei dem 2. Physix Test (Der Combined). Mal passierts... mal nicht. Also bei mir passiert es jedes 2. mal ungefähr. und ein paar mal ist er auch bei dem 2. cpu test (jungle) abgekackt. aber immer nur in den ersten 5 sek.

Aber wie gesagt: Funktionieren sollte er... Zumindest hin- und wieder.

Was ich auch erfahre habe ist, dass der keine cpu skalierung hätte. dass cpu oc nichts bringt. das will ich aber noch genauer herausfinden.
Tests folgen...
lg


----------



## PCTom (7. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hey das finde ich klasse. Zuvor musste man immer physX deaktivieren, um gültige Resultate zum Vergleichen zu kriegen. Hier kann man es nun an lassen. Finde ich eine gute Neuerung.
> 
> 
> @die, welche Abstürze haben:
> ...



hatte auch einen Abbruch angeblich wegen der Auflösung


----------



## Titan2k4 (7. Dezember 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> hatte auch einen Abbruch angeblich wegen der Auflösung



Bei mir hat er den Anzeigetreiber zurückgesetzt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Kannste mal kurz sagen wo ich das Video finde vielleicht ist ja tatsächlich schon was dabei!




Gucks du hier


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab net so viel...=/


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. Dezember 2010)

also bei mir läufts ohne probleme aber langsam geht meiner cpu die puste aus um mithalten zu können
Basic Performance Results: 4987(stock)und 5753(OC) aber komischerweise stehn auch bei meinen resultaten immer nur die 2d taktraten?!


----------



## streega (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe 5970 Punkte erreicht ... poste aber erst wenn ich die 6000 geknackt habe. Muß feststellen, das erhöhter CPU Takt sehr wenig Einfluß auf den Bench zeigt. Zudem reagiert er sehr zickig auf OC der Grafikkarte und des RAM´s am Limit. Nach zurücksetzen der Timings um einen Wert lief er problemlos. Hatte zunächst auch Probleme im Physx Test ... mehrmals.  Ansonsten ... ein sehr sehenswerter 3d Mark und damit würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## fr0gg3r (8. Dezember 2010)

xD
Hier auch mal meine Score: 2873 Points xD
Ich hätte allerdings schon ein wenig mehr erwartet. Was mich echt sehr wundert, dass die CPU im Gegensatz zu nem i7 wirklich soo viel langsamer ist.

Hier der Link zur Score.


----------



## Pommes (8. Dezember 2010)

Endlich kein Gefusche mehr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Na mit einem i5 760+NV470, ganz ordentliche 5431 Punkte! Natürlich beides übertaktet. edit: ich hab mal während dem Benchmark auf der G15 auf dem Display die CPU Last beobachtet, bei den Grafiktests ging sie nicht höher als 7%! Beim Combined Bench also zum Schluss, höchstens 55% CPU Last.


----------



## veteran (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier nochmal mit etwas übertacktung:
gtx 580|@820|1640|2100
i7 Core 920|@3400MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Score:6252


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier nun das Ergebnis eines einzelnen Versuchs, der 20 mal hintereinander immer an irgendeiner völlig willkürlichen stelle abgebrochen hat und irgendwann einmal doch bis zum ende kam o.O!
Total verbuggt dieser bench.



6546 Punkte: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/42603



i7 950 @ 3,8 GHz
GTX 580 @ 850 | 1700 | 2100 (ganz leicht übertaktet)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann das sein das mein Ergebnis so niedrig ausfällt obwohl ich 2 nicht wenig übertaktete Gtx 470 + nen i7 mit 4ghz habe??? Die Benches mit einer 580er mit nem höherem Ergebnis können doch nur in der einfachsten Einstellung sein oder ??? habe im Vantage über 10000 Punkte mehr als alle die ich bis jetzt mit ner Gtx 580 gesehen habe ??? 

Was da bloß los ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Dezember 2010)

Für die die es noch nicht mit bekommen haben. Es funktioniert noch kein SLI!

NVidia weiß nicht warum, aber arbeitet dran!


----------



## streega (8. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hier nun das Ergebnis eines einzelnen Versuchs, der 20 mal hintereinander immer an irgendeiner völlig willkürlichen stelle abgebrochen hat und irgendwann einmal doch bis zum ende kam o.O!
> Total verbuggt dieser bench.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Respekt ...  ... ist schon merkwürdig mit diesen sporadischen Abstürzen. Habe gestern den ganzen Abend damit gekämpft.


----------



## Papzt (8. Dezember 2010)

PII X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz HD 5850 CF @ 725/1000 = P 5108 
Aber was genial ist
Core-Takt
120000 MHz
Speichertakt
140000 MHz
Ich habe wohl 2 ganz besondere 5850er erwischt ....

Mit der CPU auf 3,4 GHz habe ich schon P 5407 
Werde nachher mal die beiden Karten ein bisschen höher takten und mal sehen was bei der CPU noch geht...


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein das mein Ergebnis so niedrig ausfällt obwohl ich 2 nicht wenig übertaktete Gtx 470 + nen i7 mit 4ghz habe??? Die Benches mit einer 580er mit nem höherem Ergebnis können doch nur in der einfachsten Einstellung sein oder ??? habe im Vantage über 10000 Punkte mehr als alle die ich bis jetzt mit ner Gtx 580 gesehen habe ???
> 
> Was da bloß los ???




Also ich habe die P-Einstellung verwendet. Die Standarteinstellung, welche jeder verwedet.

Abgesehen davon habe ich mit einer GTX 580 bei Vantage 31575 Punkte (mit aktiviertem PhysX über GPU und 25 721, wenn PhysX durch den CPU geregelt wird.

Also 10 000 Punkte bei Vantage is gar nix, soviel ich weiß 

Aber keine Sorge. Ich denke, der 3D Mark 11 ist einfach noch nicht gnaz ausgereift.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die P-Einstellung verwendet. Die Standarteinstellung, welche jeder verwedet.
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich mit einer GTX 580 bei Vantage 31575 Punkte (mit aktiviertem PhysX über GPU und 25 721, wenn PhysX durch den CPU geregelt wird.
> 
> ...



1.ich wusste nicht das noch kein SLI funzt, wurde auf der vorherigen Seite geklärt...danke nochmal dafür.

2.Habe ich sogar genau 12000 Punkte mehr...

3.Sind selbst 10000 Punkte sehr sehr viel das ist ganz und gar nicht gar nichts!


----------



## Hardztyl3r (8. Dezember 2010)

3824

Sys siehe Sig


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mit meiner GTX OC 870 Takt 5500 Points.
Ist denke ich ok da der Q9550@3,6 24/7 nicht mehr der schnellste ist aber reichen tut er noch ne weile.

mfg


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> 1.ich wusste nicht das noch kein SLI funzt, wurde auf der vorherigen Seite geklärt...danke nochmal dafür.
> 
> 2.Habe ich sogar genau 12000 Punkte mehr...
> 
> 3.Sind selbst 10000 Punkte sehr sehr viel das ist ganz und gar nicht gar nichts!




Hoppa... @ 2. Ich dachte du meinst, dass du nur 10 000 Punkte insgesamt bei Vantage hattest. So hatte ich das verstanden. Sorry 
Also demnach hättest du in meinem Fall 10 000 mehr, also über 40 000.


@Sesofred: Das denke ich auch. Wobei es natürlich immer darauf ankommt, was du damit machen willst. Ich denke, wenn jetzt ein neues Crysis oder ein neues GTA 5 rauskommen würde, wäres wahrscheinlich scharf an der grenze. Aber davon kann man mommentan nicht ausgehen ^^


----------



## wari (8. Dezember 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Also mein Ergebnis = 5340 3DMarks bei einer Standard getakteten GTX 480
> 
> Ob das nun viel oder wenig ist ist für mich noch nicht so ganz aufschlussreich.
> Wird sich aber denke ich die nächsten Tage noch zeigen.
> ...





hab meine auf 870mhz und komme nur auf 5300 punkte.. hab allerdings nur nen phenom x4 @ 3,8 ghz... ob das allein den unterschied macht ? 

hab mir eben tests von ner gtx 580 auf anderen gamingseiten angeschaut, die kamen mit mit der auch nur auf 5500 pkte...#

is mir grad unbegreiflich, wie hier manche mit ner gtx 470 mehr punkte bekommen ?!


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, was futuremark da abgeliefert hat, finde ich unter aller Sau!

-bei vielen bricht das Programm mittendrin ab
-Probleme mit SLI/Crossfire
-System wird bei den meisten falsch angegeben (danach habe ich einen GPU Coretakt von 77500 MHz )
-die Grafik ist einfach nur zum  Ich hab mich nach der Installation in freudiger Erwartung nach hinten gelehnt, um zu sehen, was jetzt auf den Monitor gezaubert wird und dann so was! Dann noch mit Werbung zugepflastert. Ich war dann doch froh, dass es nur ein sehr kurzer Benchmark ist 
-der Benchmark scheint zumindest bei mir ein reiner GPU-Benchmark zu sein, da eine Anhebung des CPU-Takts von 3,0 GHz auf immerhin 4,0GHz gerade mal 1,9% mehr Punkte bringt. Da nehme ich lieber Heaven Benchmark o.ä.

Für mich ist 3dmark 11 daher vorerst gestorben, mal schauen wann der erste Patch kommt (wobei patches bei benchmarks imho eh total daneben ist und eigtl. gar nicht geht)

Tja das war wohl nichts futuremark, setzen, 6!


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2010)

[URL="http://3dmark.com/3dm11/55895"]5794 Punkte [/URL]

Das Ganze im Performance-Modus & einem i7 920 @ 3,6 GHz und einer GTX480 @ 798/1596/1903.

Mfg


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

@wari 
Hm. Naja. Sein CPU (der über dir) ist auf 4 GHz getaktet. Und seine Grafikkarte ist sehr stark übertaktet. Weitaus mehr, als meine GTX 580. Und mein i7-950 ist nur auf 3,8 GHz getaktet. Möglicherweise machen die zwei Faktoren den Unterschied, sodass er im Endeffekt nur 250 Punkte weniger hat.

Allerdings bringt das Übertakten von CPUs bisher bei dem Bench normalerweise nichts. Soviel ich weiß und selber auch gemerkt habe.


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, was futuremark da abgeliefert hat, finde ich unter aller Sau!
> 
> -bei vielen bricht das Programm mittendrin ab
> -Probleme mit SLI/Crossfire
> ...




Ich muss dir da absolut beipflichten.
Ich erreiche zwar hier mit das höchste Ergebnis mit meinem 6546, doch wenn SLI nichts bringt und die CPU-Skalierung genauso wenig, dann hat Futurmark hier definitiv das Thema verfehlt.
Nur in einer Sache muss ich ergänzen: Dieses Jungleding sieht ganz gut aus finde ich.


LG


----------



## syrus700 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergeniss im Extreme-Modus... Result


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also Bugs hab ich nicht, kein einziges mal abgestürzt und auch meine Hardware wurde richtig erkannt, das war das Positive. Von der Grafik bin ich ebenfalls maßlos enttäuscht, ist zwar nicht schlecht aber ne Augenweide ist es auch nicht. Man erkennt kaum Einzelheiten, zu dunkel, zu trübe, zu unscharf.


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

Jop. So ist es leider. Mir gefällt aber die Textur an diesem untergegangenen Schiff und dieser Jungle sieht auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Pommes (8. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Aber was genial ist
> Core-Takt
> 120000 MHz
> Speichertakt
> ...



Du Cheater 
Ich habe nur 100000 & 150000 Mhz


----------



## Tovar (8. Dezember 2010)

So dann auch mal von mir..

Phenom II 965  und GTX470 OC

Result


----------



## Ezio (8. Dezember 2010)

P5956 3DMarks

Result


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier noch mal mit Sreen


----------



## mad1977 (8. Dezember 2010)

HI 
4451 Pkt


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2010)

[URL=http://3dmark.com/3dm11/63352?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F63352%3Fkey%3DR0vJ4XL7KceBBFrSaxyvWtASUCbyNK ] 1845 Punkte [/URL]


Im Extreme-Modus kommen dann noch 1845 Pünktchen raus..


----------



## Ratty0815 (8. Dezember 2010)

wari schrieb:


> hab meine auf 870mhz und komme nur auf 5300 punkte.. hab allerdings nur nen phenom x4 @ 3,8 ghz... ob das allein den unterschied macht ?
> 
> hab mir eben tests von ner gtx 580 auf anderen gamingseiten angeschaut, die kamen mit mit der auch nur auf 5500 pkte...#
> 
> is mir grad unbegreiflich, wie hier manche mit ner gtx 470 mehr punkte bekommen ?!



Dazu kann ich Dir nix sagen da ich bisher keine Zeit hatte irgendwelche Ergebnisse zu vergleichen.
Habe nur schnell die URL`s von meinen Ergebnissen gepostet und da steht ja auch des System von mir drinne, obwohl da Der 3D Mark schon ein wenig komische Zahlen raushaut, vor allem bei der Graka und eigentlich läuft mein Rechner ja auch mit 4,209 anstatt mit 4,009
und den Test habe ich gestern nur mal schnell in meiner Std. frei durchgejucken lassen.
habe aber auch Screens gemacht, falls mir hier evtl. nicht geglaubt wird.

Naja und ich denke mal das der i7 mit seinen 4+4Virtuellen Kernen schon ein wenig anders Angesprochen wird plus eben die 400MHz mehr.


Ich werde aber ab Weihnahcten schon noch a weng was nachreichen, doch momentan habe ich meine normale Arbeit + Weihnachtsmarkt = täglich bis zu 16Std. da brauch ich am rechner nimmer viel


----------



## Hardware Opfer (8. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Score für normalos  P3849


----------



## Titan2k4 (8. Dezember 2010)

Juhu.
EVGA hat mir nun endlich meinen mir zustehenden und längst überfälligen Advanced Key geschickt. Sobald ich zu Hause bin (Morgen 15 Uhr) werde ich den gleich mal eintragen und dann....
hm... Was ist dann eigentlich?
Was kann ich dann, was ich jetzt gerade nicht kann?
LG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2010)

Soooooo....

Mein X4 965 @ 3,9 GHZ und 2x 5770 Crossfire....

*4934 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:*
Neuster Treiber

*5028 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2010)

Eine Highscore-Liste wäre doch auch eine Idee ?


----------



## kress (8. Dezember 2010)

Result

3331 Mit System siehe Sig.
Nichts übertaktet.


----------



## computertod (8. Dezember 2010)

Result
P2403 3DMarks
aber:


> Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).: Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert


liegt wohl an meiner 8800GT für PhysX?


----------



## coolken (8. Dezember 2010)

Meine Punkte 4182.

YouTube - 3D Mark 11 Benchmark Test

Mit defrag: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/69567


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Dezember 2010)

Feiner Bench .... lief bei mir auf Anhieb
CPUtakterhöhung um 700MHz von 2,8 auf 3,5GHz brachten 75points.
GPU erhöht um 49MHz brachten 100points.

Aber rotzdem etwas lahm .... 3207points


----------



## Beukertron (9. Dezember 2010)

Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz, GB GTX 460 OC @ stock (715/900), 8 GB DDR2-800 RAM, Win7 Prof. 64 Bit
--> P3235

Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz, GB GTX 460 OC @ 800/1000, 8 GB DDR2-800 RAM, Win7 Prof. 64 Bit
--> P3553

Gruß, André

P.S.: Bei mir schmiert der Benchmark auch gelegentlich ab.


----------



## Cyruz (9. Dezember 2010)

An alle SLI Nutzer: Ein nicht bei allen funktionierender Workaround ist dies hier. Zieht euch den nV Inspector, öffnet diesen mit Adminrechten. Klickt das kleine Tools Symbol an und ändert den Hex Wert der Kategorie "Compatibilty" -> SLI Compatability (Dx10)  auf 0x080000F5 (Quelle 3DMark 11 SLi ( Working FIX ) ** - Forum de Luxx ) -> Dieser Fix ist zwar für die 5xx Serie gedacht, soll aber auch bei einigen 4xx funktionieren.


----------



## wari (9. Dezember 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich Dir nix sagen da ich bisher keine Zeit hatte irgendwelche Ergebnisse zu vergleichen.
> Habe nur schnell die URL`s von meinen Ergebnissen gepostet und da steht ja auch des System von mir drinne, obwohl da Der 3D Mark schon ein wenig komische Zahlen raushaut, vor allem bei der Graka und eigentlich läuft mein Rechner ja auch mit 4,209 anstatt mit 4,009
> und den Test habe ich gestern nur mal schnell in meiner Std. frei durchgejucken lassen.
> habe aber auch Screens gemacht, falls mir hier evtl. nicht geglaubt wird.
> ...


 
als ich mir vor 3 monaten meinen rechner zusammengestellt habe hat mich jeder zugelabert, dass der i7 bei spielen ja eh kaum ein vorteil bringen würde, im benchmark schein ich aber gnadenlos abzukacken, regt mich etwas auf..^^

selbst wenn ich meine gtx 480 AMP! auf 890 mhz uebertakte, komme ich nit annaehernd an eure ergebnisse ran.

benchmarks sind mir im prinzip egal, aber könnte ja genauso gut sein, dass mein system irgendwie falsch configuriert und zu langsam ist, ohne dass ichs merk -.-


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

also das mit dem CPU-Taktfrequenz hat mich noch ein bisschen beschäftigt, und ich habe einmal mit 2,0GHz und einmal mit 4,0GHz gebencht (Graka@stock)

Demnach bringt eine Anhebung des CPU-Takts um *100%* eine Punktesteigerung von gerade einmal *9,17%* 

3dmark 11 sollte doch eigentlich die Gesamtleistung eines Systems bewerten, und dann würde ich einen Anstieg um 30-50% erwarten. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Selten so einen schwachsinnigen Benchmark gesehen


----------



## Hardware Opfer (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn sich die Cpu Leistung nicht auf die Frames auswirkt - ist es halt so. Ich finde es ist eher interessant was für Grafik man zeigen kann , ohne dass man ohne Ende Cpu Power hat.


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Eine Highscore-Liste wäre doch auch eine Idee ?



Demnach wäre ich glaube ich auf Platz 1 momentan mit meinen 6546 oder?
Result Also hier zumindest und auch nur, weil SLI und XFire noch nicht bei allen dabei war.

Dabei habe ich das mit 3,8 GHz gemacht. Momentag läuft mein CPU mit 4,2 GHz. Da wäre also noch einiges zu holen, zumal meine Grafikkarte nur ganz leicht übertaktet, war. Aber wenn ein Versuch nur alle 20 mal funktioniert, macht es wenig Spaß zu versuchen, sein eigenes Ergebnis zu toppen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also das mit dem CPU-Taktfrequenz hat mich noch ein bisschen beschäftigt, und ich habe einmal mit 2,0GHz und einmal mit 4,0GHz gebencht (Graka@stock)
> 
> ...



Die einen meckern übern 3Dmark06, da zu CPU-lastig, jetzt wird hier gemeckert das die CPU zu wenig Einfluss hat ....

Grundvoraussetzung für nen guten 3Dmark-lauf scheint mir aber auch hier wieder nen Intelquad zu sein ....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Demnach wäre ich glaube ich auf Platz 1 momentan mit meinen 6546 oder?
> Result Also hier zumindest und auch nur, weil SLI und XFire noch nicht bei allen dabei war.



nein wärst du nicht 



labernet schrieb:


> 6781 Punkte, hat ein wenig geruckelt beim 4ten graphic test (18fps)
> 
> Result


----------



## Pikus (9. Dezember 2010)

Öhm... Leute, guckt euch mal die Graka-Taktraten bei dem Result von labernet an... das wird ja wohl ein auslesefehler sein, oder?


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> nein wärst du nicht




Mist 
Ich bräuchte hier noch Hilfe übrigens: Wenn jemand sich da auskennt....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...7-950-4-2-ghz-schon-probleme.html#post2475574


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Öhm... Leute, guckt euch mal die Graka-Taktraten bei dem Result von labernet an... das wird ja wohl ein auslesefehler sein, oder?




Ja ist es, genauso wie bei NVidia Karten nur der 2D Takt angezeigt wird


----------



## Pikus (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ist ja noch version 1.0, das komt bestimmt alles noch... hoffentlich


----------



## j0hnwayn3 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab 7097 3DMarks
System:

i7 860 @ 3,5 GHz und 2x Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 900/1800/2100 @ 1,050V

Link


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

j0hnwayn3 schrieb:


> Hab 7097 3DMarks
> System:
> 
> i7 860 @ 3,5 GHz und 2x Gigabyte GTX 260 OC 900/1800/2100 @ 1,050V
> ...




Hm. Sehr gut. Du meinst aber GTX 460 ^^
Bei dir scheint SLI funktioniert zu haben.
Aber dafür, dass ich nur eine Graka hab, bin ich mit nur 500 Punkten weniger echt gut dabei.


----------



## j0hnwayn3 (9. Dezember 2010)

Für alle bei denen SLI nicht funktioniert, hier gibts nen ersten Fix. Einfach mal "3DMark 11 SLI" googeln und erster Link nehmen^^

@Titan2k4

jo klar is deine GTX 580 gut dabei kostet aber auch mehr als meine beiden GTX 460 zusammen


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

j0hnwayn3 schrieb:


> jo klar is deine GTX 580 gut dabei kostet aber auch mehr als meine beiden GTX 460 zusammen




Stimmt. Dabei habe ich aber auch noch später die Option zu ner 2. davon ^^


----------



## Mandavar (9. Dezember 2010)

P4899 ohne OC auf der Karte. Morgen kommt das stärkere Netzteil... 

Result

Mit dem Wert bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden. Mit OC sollte ich nah an die 6k Marke kommen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Hier nochmal mit Übertacktung:
gtx 580|@850|1700|2100
i7 Core 920|@3400MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scores:6328


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit Übertacktung:
> gtx 580|@850|1700|2100
> i7 Core 920|@3400MHz
> 
> ...




Jopp. Hab se absolut genau so übertaktet. Das ist extrem stabil. Als wenn sie gar nicht übertaktet wäre. Bei dir auch?
Aber wenn ich se auf 900 | 1800 | 2150 übertakte, dann ist es nicht mehr so stabil und nach einigen Minuten (Am Ende vom Bench) bekomme ich leichte Bildfehler.


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Jopp. Hab se absolut genau so übertaktet. Das ist extrem stabil. Als wenn sie gar nicht übertaktet wäre. Bei dir auch?
> Aber wenn ich se auf 900 | 1800 | 2150 übertakte, dann ist es nicht mehr so stabil und nach einigen Minuten (Am Ende vom Bench) bekomme ich leichte Bildfehler.



Also so weit habe ich noch nicht übertacktet , läuft sie bei 900MHz noch einigermaßen kühl?
Und auf 4GHz Prozi brauche ich wohl gar nicht gehen soll ja im Moment nicht viel bringen bei 3DMark11.


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Also so weit habe ich noch nicht übertacktet , läuft sie bei 900MHz noch einigermaßen kühl?
> Und auf 4GHz Prozi brauche ich wohl gar nicht gehen soll ja im Moment nicht viel bringen bei 3DMark11.



Ja. Da hast du Recht. Das bringt nichts.
Sie läuft bei 900 noch Kühl. Ich finde, dass der Kühler echt Leistungsstark ist. Sie erreicht nicht mehr als 65 Grad bei 900. Das ist schon OK.
Aber sie beginnt dann schon Grafikfehler zu produzieren... also kleine, aber man sieht es, wenn man darauf achtet.


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Hm ,okay
Wieviel Core Voltage hast du denn bei 900MHz eingestellt?


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich kanns nicht verstellen... Es gibt keine Möglichkeit für mich das umzustellen. Laut nem Bekannten, der sich wahnsinnig gut damit auskennt, gibt es auch keine, außer du lötest da irgendwas an.


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich nutze den MSI Afterburner und da kannst du die Core Voltage erhöhen , denn umso höher du übertacktest je mehr Core Voltage benötigtst du weil es ja sonst zu abstürtzen kommt so habe ich es zumindest gelernt.
Hier mal ein Foto vom MSI Afterburner aber ich nehme an den kennst du doch oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario432 (9. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Also ich nutze den MSI Afterburner und da kannst du die Core Voltage erhöhen , denn umso höher du übertacktest je mehr Core Voltage benötigtst du weil es ja sonst zu abstürtzen kommt so habe ich es zumindest gelernt.
> Hier mal ein Foto vom MSI Afterburner aber ich nehme an den kennst du doch oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Auf deinem Foto ist die Voltage aber nicht frei ?
Nehme am besten die Beta 5 da geht es auch


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Auf deinem Foto ist die Voltage aber nicht frei ?
> Nehme am besten die Beta 5 da geht es auch



Ich weiß , ich aktiviere die Voltage auch nur wenn ich Benche und Übertackte ansonsten habe ich sie deaktiviert , funktioniert aber auch bei meiner Beta 4


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe die neuste Version vom Afterburner und da geht es nicht. Ich kann es nicht umstellen, da es sich nicht "entsperren" lässt.

So wie auf dem Bild von ihm auch.
Beta 5? Welcher ist das?


----------



## Mario432 (9. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die neuste Version vom Afterburner und da geht es nicht. Ich kann es nicht umstellen, da es sich nicht "entsperren" lässt.
> 
> So wie auf dem Bild von ihm auch.
> Beta 5? Welcher ist das?



Der Afterburner 2.1.0 Beta 5 ist der neuste, da muss man auch nichts freischalten, das geht gleich


----------



## veteran (9. Dezember 2010)

Also hier nochmal im Standart ist core Voltage deaktiviert und unter Settings-General-Unlock voltage control das Häckchen zum aktivieren setzen danach MSI Afterburner neu Starten und es ist aktiviert.

Siehe Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Also hier nochmal im Standart ist core Voltage deaktiviert und unter Settings-General-Unlock voltage control das Häckchen zum aktivieren setzen danach MSI Afterburner neu Starten und es ist aktiviert.
> 
> Siehe Screenshot
> 
> ...




Ah ok. Dankesehr. Habs verstanden. Ich denke zwar, dass ich es nicht brauchen werde, aber vielleicht mal für nen Bench. Danke


----------



## evosociety (10. Dezember 2010)

P4450 3DMarks 
Mit dem System aus meiner Sig :-/
Naja ich denke das reicht....


----------



## Communicator (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

@ Stock 2,8 Ghz : _*P6.377*_

@ CPU 4.1 Ghz und Graka 850 Mhz : _*P7.575*_


Siehe Anhang.

Gruß.


----------



## kmf (10. Dezember 2010)

Meine 470er - SLi Bit gesetzt

rechts ein Shot von combined


----------



## jupph (10. Dezember 2010)

GTX480
Core i7 920 @ 3,4 GHz

...hab mal die reell anliegenden Taktraten dahinter geschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wari (10. Dezember 2010)

jupph schrieb:


> GTX480
> Core i7 920 @ 3,4 GHz
> 
> ...hab mal die reell anliegenden Taktraten dahinter geschrieben.
> ...


 

nit zu fassen, hab in etwa das gleiche system, nur die AMD variante und hab 1000 punkte weniger... sogar die grafikkarte in etwa gleich OC'ed..

der bench scheint wohl en intel fanboy zu sein


----------



## Titan2k4 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hehe.Könne sein ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Dezember 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Meine 470er - SLi Bit gesetzt
> 
> rechts ein Shot von combined



Wie haste das mit SLI gemacht??? will auch endlich SLI nutzen???


----------



## Titan2k4 (10. Dezember 2010)

Huhu. Hab ein neues Ergebnis.
Habe nun zum ersten Mal die Beta 5 vom MSI Afterburner 
verwendet und dort kann ich dann auch die Core-Voltage erhöhen.
Dadurch habe ich einen Run mit 900/1800/2150 machen können. 
Dieser lief auch gleich mit dem ersten Versuch komplett durch. 

Core-i7 950 @ 3,8 GHz
GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2150
------------------------------
6780 P-Punkte (Link)

Wenn ich noch auf 4,2 GHz übertakte habe ich die 7000 geknackt.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Ergebnis mit EINER GTX 460 (830Mhz)

SLI geht ja leider NOCH nicht


----------



## €eld (10. Dezember 2010)

Kann das sein das der Benchmark beim PhysX Test und beim Combined Test abstürtzt wenn man keine Nvidia Karte besitzt? Leider kann ich diese Tests nicht ausstellen, da ich lediglich die Demo-Version besitze. Nachdem der Ladebalken voll ist kommt die Fehlermeldung das Programm funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## veteran (10. Dezember 2010)

gtx 580|@900|1800|2125
i7 Core 920|@3800MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Score:6720

So habe auch noch mal ein bischen an der Schraube gedreht.
Denke das soll vorerst mal reichen.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Prozessor
AMD Phenom II X4 965                                          Prozessortakt
3910 MHz


rafikkarteATI Radeon HD 5870                                          Anzahl der Karten
1                                          SLI / CrossFire
                                                                                   Off                                                                   Speicher
1024 MB                                          
Core-Takt 1040 MHz                                         
 Speichertakt 1300 MHz                             
             Treibername
ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series                                          Treiberversion
8.771.0.0                                          Treiberstatus
                                                                       Not FM Approved                                                                                              *Allgemein*

                                      Betriebssystem
64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7600)                                          Hauptplatine
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-890GPA-UD3H                                          Festplattenmodell
                                                  Speicher
4094 MB


----------



## €eld (10. Dezember 2010)

Bei dir scheint es mit der HD 5870 ja auch zu gehen. Wieso stürtzt das dann bei mir ab? Immer bei dem PhysX und dem Combined Benchmark.

System:

2 GB DDR2-667 MHz RAM
Athlon II X2 250
PowerColor HD 5870 PCS+
CoolerMaster 520W
Gigabyte M720-US3


----------



## Titan2k4 (10. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Bench hat noch sehr viele Fehler. Bei mir stürzt der auch regelmäßig ab... Westenlich häufiger, als dass er durchläuft... Aber irgewndwann klappts dann halt mal ^^


----------



## €eld (10. Dezember 2010)

Updaten die den Benchmark auch?


----------



## Mandavar (10. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt mit auf 850 Mhz übertakteter GTX570:

Result


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Dezember 2010)

E8192
P5523
X1789

CPU nicht übertaktet siehe Sig
GPU auf Hersteller Standart (Werksübertaktet)


----------



## Titan2k4 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hm. Ich wünschte, ich könnte auch alle Tests durchlaufen lassen ohne Probleme.
Der Bench reagiert total empfindlich auf alles. Nur der CPU scheint bisher keine Probleme zu verursachen (bei mir) Aber dafür bringt das Übertakten da auch nur verhältnismäßig wenig.
Ich hab zwar die Advaned Version des 3DMark11, doch irgendwo hängt er immer auf. So machts kein Spaß.


----------



## coolken (10. Dezember 2010)

CPU und Graka leicht übertaktet auf P4232

Result


----------



## streega (11. Dezember 2010)

Nach nun endlosen Durchläufen  ... habe die 6000 geknackt !

Falls ihr auf dem Bild nicht alles lesen könnt, abspeichern und zoomen


----------



## veteran (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie wärs hier mal mit einer Rangliste dann hat man alle die hier gepostet haben mal im Überblick und man muß auf den Seiten hier nicht immer hin und her suchen.
Es wäre zB. eine Performence und eine Extreme Tabelle interessant , vielleicht noch getrennt zwischen SLI und Single GPU.
Ist nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## streega (11. Dezember 2010)

veteran schrieb:


> Wie wärs hier mal mit einer Rangliste dann hat man alle die hier gepostet haben mal im Überblick und man muß auf den Seiten hier nicht immer hin und her suchen.
> Es wäre zB. eine Performence und eine Extreme Tabelle interessant , vielleicht noch getrennt zwischen SLI und Single GPU.
> Ist nur ein Vorschlag.


 
Bin auch dafür


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Macht der TE das den?
Sonst mach ich nen neuen Fred auf


----------



## veteran (11. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Macht der TE das den?
> Sonst mach ich nen neuen Fred auf


Also wie gesagt ich fände es gut wenn du es machst ist es auch ok.
Ich würde es auch machen aber ich bin ganz ehrlich ich weiß nicht wie man so eine Seite einrichtet habe ich noch nie gemacht , lasse es mir aber gerne erklären!


----------



## Titan2k4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin der TE und habe grad leider nicht die Zeit dafür. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du es machen würdest. Auch gerne hier im Threat. Dann haben wir alles schön beisammen. Ich würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen. Nur leider, wie gesagt, reicht mir die Zeit gerade nicht dazu.
Liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

OK, dann mach ich gleich was fertig.
Ein neuer Thread ist aber schon sinnvoll damit die Liste im Startpost steht und man nicht suchen muss. Wir können diesen Thread hier ja weiter als "Diskussions" Thread nutzen, dann wird in dem anderen auch nicht gespamt ^^


----------



## streega (11. Dezember 2010)

Klingt gut ... na dann


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2010)

Wollte gerde das Ergebnis meiner heiß getakteten 480 hier rein posten, aber jetzt will ich nicht mehr und warte auf den neuen Fred. 

Find ich echt Klasse wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und das ganze Tabellarisch ordnet !!!


----------



## micha2 (11. Dezember 2010)

3171 punkte im performancetest. genausoviel wie PCGH und Computerbase mit einer GTX460 getestet hat. passt schon.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Thread kommt gleich 
Bittet wartet mit dem Posten bis veteran einen Platzhalter gesetzt hat!


----------



## micha2 (11. Dezember 2010)

zu spät gesehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Da ist er 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html#post2481269

Bitte dort nur die Scores posten, hier diskutieren wir dann weiter


----------



## Firestriker (11. Dezember 2010)

4503 Punkte mit meinem Gespann (siehe Sysprofile)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Erste Ergebnisse sind drin, fein 

Noch als info. Der veteran wird das Extreme Ranking übernehmen, ich denke auf Entry können wir verzichten, oder?

Für später, wenn die Liste was volle ist, hab ich geplant neben dem overall Ranking noch getrennte Single GPU und Multi GPU Rankings ein zu fügen


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich glaub auch das man auf Entry verzichten kann. Würde nur die Übersichtlichkeit zerstören !

P.s: 

Wenn das hier der Diskussionsthread ist, dann möchte ich mal zum besten geben, das meine 6326 Punkte im P Modus nicht das letzte Wort sind.

Ich brauch halt gleich gesinnte (480er) um mich zu raufen   und noch ein wenig Zeit bis die Ultra Gelid WLP hier ist (+5 Kilo Radiatoren) !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi, du hast vergessen die Speichergeschwindigkeit an zu geben, nur die Latenzen reichen nicht. Bitte editieren


----------



## k303 (11. Dezember 2010)

oops, sehe grad' das ich vergessen hatte den shadertakt anzugeben.
Obwohl irgendwie ist die Angabe doch eh ziemlich überflüssig, da der Shadertakt immer synchron zum GPU Takt im Verhältnis 1:2 läuft, oder sehe ich das falsch?

@D!str(+)yer
Danke für die Liste! Hoffe du bleibst da weiterhin am Ball !
Wenn die ersten SLI Results eintrudeln wäre es cool wenn du diese in eine seperate Liste aufnehmen könntest.
Danke !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

k303 schrieb:


> oops, sehe grad' das ich vergessen hatte den shadertakt anzugeben.
> Obwohl irgendwie ist die Angabe doch eh ziemlich überflüssig, da der Shadertakt immer synchron zum GPU Takt im Verhältnis 1:2 läuft, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> @D!str(+)yer
> ...




Das ich später separat Single GPU und Multi GPU führen möchte, habe ich ja bereits gesagt


----------



## k303 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ah okay, dann will ich mal nix gesagt haben


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2010)

> nur die Latenzen reichen nicht



Aua ! Ist gefixed  sorry


----------



## nassa (11. Dezember 2010)

mal ne Frage: der Thread mit den Ergebnissen ist doch unnötig. Demnächst wird doch der große 3DMark Thread mit Sicherheit um 3DMark11 erweitert...

oder was?


----------



## MrNice1989 (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja 4203 mit em x6 @ 4112MHz und ner 5870er @ 900/1300MHz hätt ich mehr erwartet, vorallem in der Basic Edition 

und ist das normal dass mit der fehlermeldung, dass der grafiktreiber nicht akzeptiert wird und nicht die vollen taktraten der graka angezeigt werden?


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2010)

nicht so der Hit in der Basisversion.


----------



## stim (11. Dezember 2010)

das sieht doch gut aus ! 6421(p)
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dmark11wx06.jpg


----------



## sfc (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme auf P3270 3DMarks. Wunder mich ein bisschen, weil das einen Hauch höher ist als beim PCGH-Testrechner mit der GTX460, der mit dem auf 4,0 Ghz getakteten i7 860 bestückt wurde. Ich vermute, dass einfach die Grafikkarte zu stark bremst und das bisschen Mehr von der leichten werksseitigen Übertaktung meiner Karte stammt. Oder ist der Benchmark ähnlich AMD-freudig wie Anno 1404?


----------



## Titan2k4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also danke nochmal für die Mühe den Threat zu machen. Ich wäre ganz klar für eine Trennung zwischen single GPU und multi GPU. Sonst ist das kein fairer Vergleich.
Danke dafür!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Kommt noch. Erst mal soll die Liste sich was füllen xD

Dann mach ich ein overall, einmal Single GPU und einmal Dual GPU draus


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Result
hier nun auch mein 3DMark11 Ergebnis. Die Daten entsprechen meiner Signatur, der Prozessor lief mit 3,8 GHz.
P4271


----------



## Kerem2907 (11. Dezember 2010)

3488 P 
Gtx 460
Result

Ich brauche mehr Power!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titan2k4 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hat einer ne Ahnung, was der 3DMark11 bei mir nicht mehr startet?
Wenn ich starte, wird der Prozess für 3-5 Sek im Taskmanager angezeigt. Danach ist er weg. Zuvor ging er aber noch. Habe einige Trys gemacht, mit dem Afterburner die Graka zu übertakten und es im 3DMark11 durchlaufne zu lassen (was bei dem doofen Bench ja fast nie klappt) und irgendwann, nach einem absturz (der ja häufig vorkommt und auch vorkam) lies er sich nicht mehr starten. Jemand ne Idee?

Lg


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Score 
Endlich ein Benchmark der mit den Grakas skaliert und nicht zu 80% mit der CPU


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Titan

Bei mir stürzt er ab wenn ich zu hart takte, das wird bei Dir wohl ausgeschlossen sein ?

Da Du und oxo ja schon deutlich mehr Probs habt als das Volk, würde ich mal eine komplett Entfernung (Reinigung) des Programs und ein neu aufspielen empfehlen.

Kann doch sein das sich da Daten "verheddert" haben.


----------



## chris1995 (12. Dezember 2010)

ich hoff ich kan auch noch nachlegen  weil 6273 is mir zu wenig
mfg chris 1995


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

hey leute,
ich hab nur 3760 P.  Bissel wenig oder!?

Sys: i7 920@ 3,8Ghz + 470GTX und 6Gb DDR3

EDIT: wenn ich so gucke, dann haben einige so wenig points.


----------



## chris1995 (12. Dezember 2010)

kommt drauf an was hast du für Hardware?
mfg chris1995


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja schon editiert^^


----------



## chris1995 (12. Dezember 2010)

ist der speicher in den richtigen slots?, hast du den energisparmodus aktiviert?


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Nein Energiesparmodus ist immer aus und die erste Frage versteh ich grad nicht...häh, Natürlich sind die Riegel in den richtigen Slots...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die GTX 470 @ stock läuft, sieht es normal aus


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Und trotzdem so wenig? Hmm, naja, zum Glück laufen Spiele sehr gut.^^ Das reicht mir.^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

Joa, wird halt nicht mehr beim 3DMark01 wo man 100.000 Punkte macht


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja schon klar, aber trotzdem^^ Und ne andere Frage: Kann es sein dass die CPU nicht voll ausgelastet wird bei z.b. dem letzten Test?.


----------



## Insecure (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 3598Punkte.


----------



## HowDee (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Ergebnis in der Basic Variante:
P5148
Result

Sys: 
Q9550 @ 3,7
Asus P5K-E WiFi/AP (p35)
GTX 570 (EVGA SC ed.)
RAM 4GB 5-5-5-15


----------



## BigMac81 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich hab nur 3760 P.  Bissel wenig oder!?
> 
> Sys: i7 920@ 3,8Ghz + 470GTX und 6Gb DDR3
> ...




da schaft ja mein sys fast genau so viel und das nur mit nem C2Q und ner GTX 460


----------



## Forti (12. Dezember 2010)

Na ich hinterlege auch mal meine Punkte im Singel GPU Bench 
5306 Punkte. Japp das ist sehrgut denke ich.


----------



## kreids (12. Dezember 2010)

4823 Punkte

ich glaube,
-SLI wird nicht erkannt
-ram wird nicht erkannt

hier ist der link zum ergebniss
Result

mfg


----------



## Forti (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab jetzt den halben Tag mit benchen und einstellungen verbracht. Ergebniss: wenn die CPU OC nicht zu 100% in allen Einstellungen ist, bricht der Benchmark im Physx test ab (absturz, schwarzer Bildschirm, abbruch mit Fehlermeldung). 
Vantage, 3D06 Heaven und Crysis liefen zwar gut doch der 3D11 brach immer ab. Alles untersucht und mit hilfe von ACE noch verfeinert (besten Dank nochmal) und siehe da, er Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Somit sollte jeder, bei dem der 3D11 abbricht oder dergelichen, sich sein OC nochmal genauer anschauen. 

Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp. Ich hab lange gebraucht um das rauszufinden, da ja der Rest 1A am laufen war^^


----------



## Schrotti (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ne Schüppe nach gelegt.

Schrotti | Core i7 860 @ 4200MHz | GTX 480@920/2000

Result


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Dezember 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> 4823 Punkte
> 
> ich glaube,
> -SLI wird nicht erkannt
> ...



Jo, wird auch nicht erkannt...hab auch nur 5533 Punkte....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Dezember 2010)

es soll doch noch im Dez ein SLI Treiber für 3D Mark 2011 von Nvidia kommen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Dezember 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> es soll doch noch im Dez ein SLI Treiber für 3D Mark 2011 von Nvidia kommen



Darauf warte ich ja schon ohne Ende...am Nvidia Themenabend wurde das ja schon bekannt gegeben.


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2010)

Der RAM wird nicht richtig erkannt, weil der 3DMark11 einfach den Namen des RAMs und die JEDEC-Standard-Taktung statt der aktuellen ausliest.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

Können wir den Thread hier vielleicht mal umbenennen ?
Sowas wie 
3DMark 11 - Allgemeiner Diskussions Thread
oder so


----------



## r34ln00b (13. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Können wir den Thread hier vielleicht mal umbenennen ?
> Sowas wie
> 3DMark 11 - Allgemeiner Diskussions Thread
> oder so



oder 3dmark 2011.. denn längsten hat...?


----------



## Forti (13. Dezember 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> oder 3dmark 2011.. denn längsten hat...?



den längsten von was und was hatt das bitte damit zu Tun? 
Es ist halt ein Xtreme Forum und da overclockt (fast) jeder um zu sehen was seine Hardware hergibt. Es ist doch spannend zu Lesen was andere so für Werte bekommen. Wie gesagt "Werte" in Mhz oder Ghz gemessen, nicht Länge in Metern.

Und wenn Deiner so klein ist das er nicht auf die Messlatte passt dafür können wir nichts


----------



## r34ln00b (13. Dezember 2010)

Forti schrieb:


> den längsten von was und was hatt das bitte damit zu Tun?
> Es ist halt ein Xtreme Forum und da overclockt (fast) jeder um zu sehen was seine Hardware hergibt. Es ist doch spannend zu Lesen was andere so für Werte bekommen. Wie gesagt "Werte" in Mhz oder Ghz gemessen, nicht Länge in Metern.
> 
> Und wenn Deiner so klein ist das er nicht auf die Messlatte passt dafür können wir nichts



ui, mieser konter 

naja wenn wie du es sagst das hier ein xtreme forum sei, dann sollte man auch richtige benches nutzen nicht sowas wie 3dmark... 

und ja... meiner ist leider klein


----------



## kreids (13. Dezember 2010)

wie findet ihr die punktzahl für mein system,ich finde es wenig!

Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

Da läuft auch nur eine Karte, SLI geht noch nicht!


----------



## kreids (13. Dezember 2010)

kennt jemand schon ne lösung wie sli funtzt?


----------



## habinho (13. Dezember 2010)

4159 Punkte in Perfomance.

Ist das aber nicht ein wenig zu wenig?

Mein System, nicht overclocked.

- intel i5 760
- gigabyte p55-usb3
- powercolor hd 6870


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> kennt jemand schon ne lösung wie sli funtzt?



Auf den nächsten Treiber warten.



habinho schrieb:


> 4159 Punkte in Perfomance.
> 
> Ist das aber nicht ein wenig zu wenig?
> 
> ...




Ist normal!


----------



## kreids (13. Dezember 2010)

schade,warten ist langweilig.

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

Is der Speicher so wichtig für die Score, dass wir den auch mit angeben müssen im Ranking?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Dezember 2010)

So mal neue Punktzahl mir einer Gtx 470 da SLI ja nicht funzt...Bild ist unten....


----------



## j0hnwayn3 (14. Dezember 2010)

@kreids

es gibt bereits einen "Patch" wenn du nicht mehr warten kannst, google hilft  aber hier der Link


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich warte lieber auf nen richtigen Nvidia-Treiber und ein offizielles Update seitens Futuremark.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Is der Speicher so wichtig für die Score, dass wir den auch mit angeben müssen im Ranking?




Ja ist er, hat mehr Einfluss als die CPU


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

nur die frequenz oder auch die timings?


----------



## mrmouse (14. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

hab mal meinen rechner durchn 3DMark11 laufen lassen, mit 24/7 settings.
Q6600 @ 3,45GHz
5850 @ 900/1270
2GB OCZ Ram @ 1151Mhz

*P4219*

MfG Mouse


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 250x14 = 3.500 MHz, Radeon HD 5870/1G, NB/HT @ 2.500/2.250 MHz, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR3 @ 833 MHz bei 8-8-7-15-2T, 123 MHz PCIe-Takt, Catalyst v8.800 (10.12 Beta), Qualität, W7ndows x64_

Mehr geht bei der Grafikkarte wirklich nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Dezember 2010)

Hast du es denn versucht......


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

Ordentliche werte Raff 
Mit ner WaKü würde aber noch was gehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2010)

No way, ich mag das feine Stück nicht grillen, die muss es noch eine Weile machen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

Mit der WaKü macht die GTX580 erst Spaß 

Result -P7231

Leider bringen mehr als 980MHz auf der GPU im 4ten Test einen Treiber Absturz


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2010)

So, hab endlich SLI halbwegs vernünftig zum laufen bekommen:

Result

Das Bild hat zwar während des Benchmarks ständig geflackert, aber das Ergebnis ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Dezember 2010)

Hammer Ergebnis...ists mit dem SLI nur ne Einstellungssache oder irgenein Treiber Hack worauf ich wenig Lust habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Tool NVIDIA Inspector ging es relativ problemlos. Ein 3DMark11 SLI-Profil war dort schon vorhanden. In dieses Profil die "3dmarkworkload1.exe" und 
"3dmarkworkload2.exe" zusätzlich manuell einfügen. Etwas weiter unten "SLI GPU Count" und "SLI Predefined Mode DX 10" jeweils auf zwei stellen. Dann noch in den "Global Driver Settings" den "SLI Rendering Mode" von AFR auf AFR2 ändern.

So hat es  bei mir zumindest mit dem aktuellen WHQL Treiber 263.09 ohne spezielle Hacks funktioniert.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Dezember 2010)

Ok!? Dann warte ich lieber auf anständigen Treiber ...


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Dezember 2010)

P4577 Punkt (Performance)

System:
965 @ 3,7 Ghz + 4 GB_1333 Mhz_CL7+ Gigabyte 785GMT-USB3_ GTX 470 740_1480_1700


----------



## TBDQ (15. Dezember 2010)

Klick mich!!!

6287 !!

MFG TBDQ


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (15. Dezember 2010)

hi pcgh wollt mal fragen ob das so passt Result AMD pheneom 2 965@stock und eine 5870 pcs+


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

Jep, punkte passen zu dem System


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (15. Dezember 2010)

Danke trag mich dann heute noch mal bei dir im Thread ein


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein Ergebniss mit meiner neuen GTX 570

Result

i5 760@ 3,5GHz GTX 570@800/1600


----------



## Forti (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja 8332 Punkte, kann sich sehen lassen, obwohl ich das ein bsl wenig finde. Ergebnis


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber die Punkte Ergebnisse im Extreme Ranking (Single GPU) gehen irgendwie nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.

Ein Kandidat hatte bis jetzt im Ranking folgende realistische Punktzahl:

| core i7-950 @ 4200 MHz | 6GB DDR3 1603MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 920/1840/2125 X2154
(der Ergebnislink funktioniert komischerweise nicht mehr)


Seit heute Nacht sieht das Ergebnis des Kandidaten so aus:

| Core i7-950 @ 3,8 GHz | 6GB DDR3 Ram 1520 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2150 | X2333 

Ich habe auf meinem System alles versucht. Beispielsweise das Power Throttling der GPU deaktiviert oder die Bildqualität im Treiber herunter gesetzt (AMD-Trick). Ergebnis:

Über 2300 Punkte im Extreme Setting mit einer GTX 580 zwischen 900 und 920 MHz sind ohne Tweaks nicht möglich!


Deswegen bitte ich besagten Kandidaten die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen, denn ein Ranking, bei dem nicht unter gleichen Voraussetzungen angetreten wird, macht wenig Sinn!


----------



## mrmouse (16. Dezember 2010)

Abend,

gestern aufd Nacht hatte ich wieder das Bedürfniss nach...., ja, was wohl 
Aber zufrieden...bin ich sicherlich nicht.
Alle fahrens mit ihren i7 und i5, aber ich bleib meinem Q6600 treu! 

Q6600 @ 3901Mhz @ 1,63750V (BIOS)(LLC deaktiviert)
5850 @ 1040/1330 @ 1,312V
2 GB RAM 1066 @ 1156Mhz (Dual)

Punkte: P4737

Die 5K hätte ich schon noch gerne. Schau ma moi 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Cook2211,
Der Kandidat bin ich und ich kläre die Sache mal so gut auf, wie ich kann.
Der Link war nicht mehr aufzurufen, weil ich das Ergebnis gelöscht habe, nachdem ich einen 
besseren Link erzeugt habe, weil ich in der Liste meiner Ergebnisse auf der Futurmark-Seite
nur die beiden besten Ergebnisse in "P" und "X" angezeigt haben wollte.
Ich habe mein Ergebnis mit 2154 mit dem Ergebnis von "Veteran" verglichen:

Veteran: 2192 Punkte, bei 3,4 GHz mit einem GPU von 880/1760/2125
Ich------: 2154 Punkte, bei 3,8 oder sogar 4,2 GHZ mit 920/1840/2150
(So viel zu dem Thema, ich hätte davor normale Ergebnisse hervorgebracht.
Das Ergebnis war schlicht und einfach zu niedrig für das System)

Da habe ich, genau wie du jetzt, gedacht, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Und dem war auch so:
Es kam heraus, dass Veteran einen Core-Voltage von 1,1 Volt schon ab 850/1700 verwendet
und ich bei 920/1840 immer noch weit unter 1,0 Volt lag. Deshalb habe ich seinen Rat befolgt
und die Grafikkarte mit 1,1 Volt laufen lassen und schon bei dem ersten Versuch kam die
Punktzahl von 2333 herraus. Sprich: Die zu niedrige Volt-Zahl muss irgendwie die Leistung
von 920/1840 heruntergebremst haben, weil einfach zu wenig Saft durch lief. 
Abgesehen davon, ist das einzige, was ich sonst noch zusätzlich verändert habe, dass ich den 
Benchmark im "Echtzeit-Prioritätsmodus" habe durchlaufen lassen, was aber im
Vergleich zu dem normalen Modus bei Wiederholen gar keinen Unterschied machte.

Vielleicht ist es das Gleiche, was bei dir lief? Vielleicht ist dein V-Core zu niedrig und die
Leistung wird durch zu wenig Strom nicht 100%ig gewährleistet.

Das ist alles, was ich dazu sagen kann. Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen das aufzuklären.

Zudem möchte ich ganz vorsichtig darauf hinweisen, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht OK ist,
wenn man sofort mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Das habe ich auch nicht gemacht, als ich den 
Unterschied zwischen Veteran und mir gesehen habe. Ich habe ihm eine
PN geschrieben und nachgefragt. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach auch hier der bessere Weg
gewesen.

liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## Pumpi (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch schon oft gedacht, oh mein Gott, wie hat der Schrotti das nur wieder geschaft.

Am Ende lässt sich sowas meist klären, bzw. klärt sich von selbst.

Ich hab schon unterschiedliche Punkteergebnisse eingefahren mit haargenau den selben Einstellungen.

Dann kommt noch dazu das alle Systeme unterschiedlich sind, auch wenn die Mainkomponenten die selben sind, gibt's im Detail doch immer noch Unterschiede.

P.s: Ist doch nur ein Spiel


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich genauso. Wo auch immer Strom durchfließt, werden unterschiedliche
Ergebnisse entstehen und je mehr Widerstände darin sind umso weiter
außeinander liegen diese Ergebnisse. Und Transistoren, welche zu
Millionen in Rechnern verbaut werden sind nichts anderes als Widerstände:
Folglich gibt es theoretisch keine gleichen, fairen Bedingungen.

Kleine Physik-Wiederauffrischung:

"Der Begriff „Transistor“ ist eine Kurzform des englischen _*Trans*fer Res*istor*_ [1][2], was in der Funktion einem durch eine angelegte elektrische Spannung oder elektrischen Strom steuerbaren elektrischen Widerstand entspricht."
[entnommen: Wikipedia --> Transistor]


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

@Titan2k4

War nicht böse gemeint! Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert das im Extreme Ranking die Punkte parallel zur GPU Taktzahl ansteigen, und du mit weniger Taktzahl ein so hohes Ergebnis erreichst. Ich hatte die V-Core bei meinem besten Versuch auf 1100 und habe trotzdem nicht deine Punktzahl erreicht. Auf meinem Board habe ich zusätzliche Stromanschlüsse angeschlossen für die stabile Versorgung der PCIe Steckplätze. Strom/Spannung hat meine 580 also genug. Deswegen habe ich dein Ergebnis in Frage gestellt. Ich habe auch nicht direkt mit dem Finger auf dich gezeigt, da ich deinen Namen nicht genannt habe!

Dein Ergebnis mit deinen Hardware Settings sieht halt im Vergleich zu allen (!) anderen so aus als würde das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu gehen! Hätte ja sein können das du irgendeinen genialen Tweak zur Hand hast!


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2010)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @Titan2k4
> Ich habe auch nicht direkt mit dem Finger auf dich gezeigt, da ich deinen Namen nicht genannt habe!



Stimmt, allerdings konnte jeder ohne Probleme feststellen, wer gemeint ist .



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dein Ergebnis mit deinen Hardware Settings sieht halt im Vergleich zu
> allen (!) anderen so aus als würde das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu
> gehen! Hätte ja sein können das du irgendeinen genialen Tweak zur
> Hand  hast!



Hehe. Ich bin noch dazu recht unerfahren, wenn es ums Übertakten geht.
Habe mit der GTX 580 das erste Mal überhaupt eine Grafikkarte übertaktet.
Ich schätze ich hatte etwas Glück und habe ein gutes Model erwischt.
Wie gesagt: Das einzige, was ich verändert habe, ist dass ich die Priorität höher 
gestellt habe, was aber keinen Unterschied brachte.
Vielleicht läuft es auch durch das Mainboard bissel besser. Wie gesagt:
Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus. Ich habe das Sabbertooth X58.
und die GTX 580 ebenfalls durch verschiedene Stromanschlüsse versorgt.

Liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings konnte jeder ohne Probleme feststellen, wer gemeint ist .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hast du wahrscheinlich wirklich ein gutes Exemplar der 580 erwischt. Glückwunsch zum Score


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2010)

Dankesehr.
Im P-Modus kann ich mich aber irgendwie nicht ganz so gut absetzen.
Auch das Übertakten auf mehr als 910/1820 bringt mir dort nicht viel,
wobei ich ja noch immer das Problem habe, dass ich meinen 3DMark11
nur noch im 32-Bit Modus starten. Seitdem das Ding einmal abgeschmiert
ist (was ja häufig passierte), doch irgendwann lies er sich dann nicht mehr 
mit 64 Bit starten. Ganz komisch. Vielleicht habe ich deshalb dort
ein Problem auf mehr Punkte zu kommen. Komisch aber ist, dass ich die
X2333 auch mit dem 32 Bit gemacht habe.
Dabei läuft die Anwendung theoretisch aber nur mit 2GB Ram. Echt merkwürdig -.-

LG


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Komisch. Hast du denn schon mal in das Forum bei 3dmark.com geschaut? Vielleicht findest du dort eine Lösung.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bisher noch nicht. Ich habe hier im Forum mal gefragt. Hier wusste niemand Bescheid. Ich habe
auch schonmal deinstalliert und neu installiert, allerdings auf der HDD Festplatte und nicht den
Standartpfad. Ich werde nochmal ausprobieren die auf der SSD mit Standartpfad zu installieren.
Wenn das dann nicht klappt, dann versuche ich es nochmal im Forum dort. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich im Performence-Modus auch noch etwas mehr Punkte rausholen kann,
sobald ich den Bench wieder mit 64 Bit starten kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Im P-Modus könnten 7000 noch drin sein denke ich


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Dezember 2010)

ja der 3D Mark 2011 ist etwas komisch bei DDR3 1600 lief test 5 bei mir gar nicht erst als ich wieder auf DDR3 1333 hatte lief er und das obwohl es DDR3 1600 RAM ist aber da machen dann wohl die 12 GB sprich Vollbestückung probleme

wie übertaktet ihr eure GPU's ? mit MSI Afterburner ? und den CPU im Bios ?

ob 32bit 3D Mark 2011 bei mir weniger Probleme machen würde habe ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hardware-seitig scheint 3dmark11 tatsächlich etwas störrisch zu sein.

Also ich übertakte die GPU mit Afterburner und die CPU über das BIOS. Für die CPU Temps nutze ich coretemp.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey Cook.
Du hattest Recht. Die 7000 waren drin. Genau gesagt: P7026
Und zwar lag es tatsächlich im P-Bereich daran, dass ich nur 32 Bit
nutzen konnte. Jetzt habe ich neu installiert und den Standartpfad
genommen und habe tatsächlich ein besseres Ergebnis hinbekommen.
NIcht wundern. Ich lösche nun mein altes wieder raus. Ab Montag glaube
ich, ist der TE wieder da und kann mein neues Ergebnis einbinden.

Ich habe es ungefähr 25 mal versucht, mit 930/1860/2100 durchlaufen zu lassen.
Keine CHance. Immer irgendwo abgestürzt. Sowas nerviges.
Ich kann den GPU-Volt-Core auch nur maximal auf 1,138 Volt setzen. 
Höher geht der Balken nicht 


Neues Single GPU Performence Ergebnis: P7026
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 920/1840/2150 | Result


edit: Wo ich gerade dabei war, habe ich es auch mit 64 Bit und nun auf der SSD-Festplatte nochmal im X-Treme wiederholt:
Neues Single GPU X-Treme Ergebnis: X2473
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 920/1840/2150 | Result

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Pumpi (18. Dezember 2010)

> wie übertaktet ihr eure GPU's ? mit MSI Afterburner ? und den CPU im Bios ?



Jupp



> Ich habe es ungefähr 25 mal versucht, mit 930/1860/2100 durchlaufen zu lassen.
> Keine CHance. Immer irgendwo abgestürzt. Sowas nerviges



Dann versuch es nochmal Morgends mit kalter und nicht durch genudelter Graka, das wirkt Wunder !

Man hat aber eben nur 1-2 gute Morgends Versuche frei, also lass es nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig "Motivation" sein  .



> Ich kann den GPU-Volt-Core auch nur maximal auf 1,138 Volt setzen.
> Höher geht der Balken nicht



So geht es allen mit 480/580. Es sei denn Du hast ein Tuning Bios.


----------



## Nyuki (19. Dezember 2010)

Mit Win7 Ultimate 64 bit Preformance


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Mit Win7 Ultimate 64 bit Preformance



Für nen Phenom X4 und ner 470 ein gutes Ergebnis *Daumen noch*


----------



## Nyuki (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Test läuft aber nicht schön bei mir.Eigentlich dient 3dMark für mich nur als Anhaltspunkt."Wenn ich das nächste mal die Punkte nicht errreichen sollte,ist irgendwas faul"


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hehe. ja. So kann man es auch machen ^^
Aber warum sollte dein Rechner "schwächer" werden?
Was hast du vor? 
LG


----------



## Mischk@ (19. Dezember 2010)

Result


----------



## solo99 (19. Dezember 2010)

intel i7 870 2,93ghz
ati hd 6870
4x 2gb corsair xms3 dimm pc3-10667u cl 9-9-9-24 (ddr3-1333)
asus p7p55d-e 
win7 64 bit

habe 4115 punkte und nichts übertaktet.
ist das ok für diese zusammenstellung

bei mir kommt am ende noch die meldung grafiktreiber wurfe nicht akzeptiert?!
habe aber den neuesten amd/ati 10.12 drauf.
was bedeutet das


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2010)

das der Treiber warscheinlich zu neu ist und noch nicht von Futuremark akzeptiert wurde denke ich mal


----------



## solo99 (19. Dezember 2010)

nein kann irgendwie nicht sein, da ich zuerst geglaubt habe eine alten treiber zu haben da hatte ich auch die meldung, dann habe ich erst den neuen treiber installiert. hat sich nichts geändert.

komisch ist auch, da gibt es das asus programm epu-6 engine wenn ich da auf das vga sympol klicke sagt mir das programm ich hätte keine asus vga karte installiert!


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hehe. ja. So kann man es auch machen ^^
> Aber warum sollte dein Rechner "schwächer" werden?
> Was hast du vor?
> LG



Wenn z.b ein neuer Nv Treiber kommt der halt auf Vantage,11,06 weniger Leistet als der jetzige bei gleichbleibenem System.


----------



## mmayr (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann es sein, dass nach dem Update weniger Punkte erreicht werden? Ich habe seit Aufspielen des Updates ca. 300 Punkte weniger!


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen. Wenn dann sollten es 0.5% oder so mehr sein, da sich das Fenster ja nun nicht mehr maximiert im Hintergrund auffält, sondern minimiert.
Also wenn, müsste performence gestarp worden sein.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2010)

hmm,seit dem patch hab ich ca.1000 punkte weniger Result


----------



## falloutboy (21. Dezember 2010)

5454. ​


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe mich ein wenig umgehört und kann definitiv sagen,
dass der neue Patch wenn, dann nur performence-Vorteile gegenüber
denen bringt, die bisher zu wenig durch unkompatibilität hatten.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich dir nicht glaube, sondern nur, dass bei dir
etwas schief läuft. Etwas, das nicht so vorgesehen ist. Ich schlage vor, 
dass du einfach wieder die 1.0 Version verwendest. Wie gesagt:
Die Ergebnisse haben Gültigkeit. Man bekommt nicht einfach mehr Pukte
durch die neue Version, außer man hat vorher zu wenig bekommen,
weil der Bench was falsch gemacht hat, was nun behoben wurde.
Drum: 1.0 verwenden und glücklich sein.  Zumal dein Ergebnis selbst hier
für die Hardware auch stark genug ist  Denn eine einzelne, wenig übertaktete
GTX 480 macht normalerweise um die 5000 Punkte. Komisch, dass du davor
um die 600 gehabt hast, wenn ich mit meiner GTX 580 im Standarttakt
gerade einmal 300-500 Punkte mehr hatte.
LG


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2010)

also falls du mich meinst,bei dem 1.0 Ergebnis mit 5787pkt lief die graka mit 940/1880/2085 aber mehr geht dann nicht mehr.Aber egal ich laß 3dmark jetzt so und schau mal was der kommende NV treiber bringt.


----------



## cookiebrandt (22. Dezember 2010)

3303 Marks. Mit 'nem 910e und 'ner HD6850, unübertaktet (s. Signatur für Rest).

MfG


----------



## Titan2k4 (22. Dezember 2010)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> also falls du mich meinst,bei dem 1.0 Ergebnis mit 5787pkt lief die graka mit 940/1880/2085 aber mehr geht dann nicht mehr.Aber egal ich laß 3dmark jetzt so und schau mal was der kommende NV treiber bringt.




Joah. Ich denke, das ist eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Rog_Player (23. Dezember 2010)

Problem?!
Ich habe P4279 Punkte, alles auf der Standarteinstellung vom Performance modus. Im Treiber sogar hohe Leistung bei Texturfilterung aktiviert. Wie kann das sein? Wenn ich mit den Ergebnissen auf der HP von 3dmark11 vergleiche is meiner hinten, mir fehlen bis zum Spitzenreiter rund 1000 Punkte ist das möglich?
Cpu, Gpu, und Mainboard sind komplett Wakü müsste noch potenzial drin sein aber vergleichbar hochgetaktete q6600er mit gtx 480 auf Standarttakt ziehen locker vorbei habt ihr eine erklärung dafür?

mein System:
q6600@3,4Ghz
Striker 2 Formula
GTX 480 
Corsair Dominator 4GB 1066
Vertex 2 120GB ssd


----------



## Pumpi (23. Dezember 2010)

In Deinem Screenshot ist zu lesen das Dein Q66 @ 2,4 Ghz arbeitet, wenn dieser Wert auch im ausfürlichen Result zu finden ist, dann stimmt Deine Einstellung im Bios nicht !


----------



## Rog_Player (23. Dezember 2010)

hi danke schonmal,
die 2,4Ghz die 3dmark mir anzeigt hat mich auch gewundert, aber in everest, cpu z und windows selbst steht 3,4Ghz (377x9) ich habe die gpu mal auf 800/1600/2000 übertaktet und bekomme schon einen 4900er wert bei selbem Durchlauf. hätte nicht mit so einem anstieg gerechnet. cpu ist zwar schon älter aber ich hoffe das die bei dem takt die gpu ausbremst. was meint ihr? 
Wenn ich den Just cause 2 benchmark mit dem Turm (der erste) durchlaufen lasse(volle qualität, ohne vsync) und den taskmanager im vordergrund anzeigen lasse, ist die cpu maximal zu 40 % belastet. habe aber durchschnittlich nur 48 fps, hab hier mal in nem thread gelesen, dass einer mit q6600 @3Ghz + gtx 460 65 fps oder so hatte wie geht das denn, habe mehr von der 480@standart erwartet
ps. ist es denn irgendwie möglich das die anwendungen den mehrtakt nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Pumpi (23. Dezember 2010)

1.) Dein Wert bei 800Mhz klingt doch schon besser, bei 900Mhz könntest Du dann mit den schlechtesten 480er Werten mithalten, was bei Deiner CPU ja nicht so schlecht ist 

2.) Du darfst beim JC2 Bench nicht zweierlei verwechseln :

a) mit Cuda

b) ohne Cuda

Die letzten beiden Einstellungen in den JC2 Benchoptionen müssen abgeschaltet sein für "ohne" PhysX alias Cuda !

Was dieses feature bei JC2 an Leistung kostet steht in keinem Verhältnis zur verbesserten Optik !

Außerdem könnte ich wetten, das die aktuellen Treiber JC2 ein wenig ausbremsen. Ich komm heute beim single GPU benchen, nicht mehr auf die Werte von vor 6 Monaten !!!


----------



## Rog_Player (23. Dezember 2010)

Bezüglich des Treibers hatte ich auch schon meine Bedenken, dann scheinen die sich ja zu bestätigen.

naja und zum Jc2 Benchmark:direkt 1. post
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/99275-just-cause-2-demo-benchmark-46.html

habs wiedergefunden, mit cuda on und alles full + vsync 44fps ich hab bei selben einstellungen aber mit gtx 480 @stanni 46 fps werde mal mit oc schaun, wobei die cpu bei ihm mit 4x3ghz läuft also 400mhz weniger pro core, lastet Jc 2 die cpu im allgemeinen weniger aus oder wie erklärt sich das mit den max 40% auslastung, bei nem i7 dürfte das ja quasi noch weniger sein.


----------



## Pumpi (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab in dem Bench nie meine CPU Auslastung beobachtet, ist auch nicht nötig.

Meine Graka/Graka's sind nicht immer zu 100% ausgelastet, teilweise nur zu 60-70% (auch mit single).

In dem Moment wird die CPU ca. 100% zu tun haben.

Ich konnte damals in dem Bench meine Kontrahenten nicht schlagen, weil mir die CPU Power fehlte, meine Karte wäre für die 2 Min. sogar unter Luftkühlung 930Mhz gegengen ! Hätte trotzdem nicht gereicht


----------



## Rog_Player (23. Dezember 2010)

hm komisch wenn ich die gpu auf 900/1800/2000 takte und 3dmark laufen lasse stürzt mein rechner komplett ab (als hätte ich reset gedrückt) die gpu wird unter last grad mal 50 grad warm unter last mit leicht erhöhter spannung das versteh ich auch nicht ganz ich hab prime zwar noch nicht länger als ne stunde laufen lassen, aber das wundert mich schon scheint ja an der gpu zu liegen da ich bisher sonst keine probs hab


----------



## Pumpi (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich meine Graka zu heiß takte im M11, dann beendet das Programm und sagt Fehler aufgetreten. Schlimmstenfalls hängt sich noch kurz der Treiber auf, aber mein PC stürzt nicht wirklich richtig ab.

Die Ram's sollen im 11er ja auch ganz schön zu tun haben, probiers doch mal mit einer langsameren Gangart in dem Bereich !



> mit leicht erhöhter spannung



Du brauchst für 900Mhz unter Luft natürlich 1,138 Volt und 100% Lüfter drehzahl !


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Dezember 2010)

also 1,1138mV wären mir unter luft zuviel...aber ich glaub das sonst irgendwo was nicht ganz paßt und das er sich aufhängt liegt sicher am gpu oc...


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Dezember 2010)

Habe 4007 Punkte mit meiner GTX460

Die läuft auf 925 MHz und Spannung bis zur BIOS-Begrenzung (1,087V) aufgedreht.
Unter OCCT habe ich ein paar Errors im Bench sehe ich aber keine Grafikfehler.
Nachher versuche ich mal die 950MHz zu erreichen Hoffe das klappt.

Restliches System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @3,4GHz @Wakü
4GB GeIL EVO TWO @2000MHz (CL9)


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Dezember 2010)

So habe jetzt alles noch mal ein bissl verbessert:
CPU jetzt auf 3,76GHz
GPU jetzt auf 947MHz/1894MHz/2100MHz 

Ergibt: 4165 Punkte


----------



## MasterSax (25. Dezember 2010)

P3740 3DMarks

Result


warum hab ich nur so wenig ?


----------



## Pumpi (25. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht weil Du eine fast untertaktete DX 10 Karte nutzt ?


----------



## micha2 (25. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil Du eine fast untertaktete DX 10 Karte nutzt ?


 
seit wann ist eine HD5850 nur eine DX10-karte?


----------



## Pumpi (25. Dezember 2010)

Seit der Existenz von Fermi DX 11 Done Right !

Wenn man bedenkt das Du deine Karte um 30% übertakten kannst, und das auch ca. 1:1 skaliert, dann passt es doch ins Schema.

Ohne OC geht's halt nicht, drum kaufet keine GTX 580 und HD 6970


----------



## micha2 (25. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Seit der Existenz von Fermi DX 11 Done Right !


upps! aha, neue definition!


----------



## Guzkiller (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkycold (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein bissel was gemacht, aber nicht wirklich zu frieden

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/294302


----------



## sfc (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mit der GTX570 P4911 und X1668.
Mit der GTX460 waren es P3272 und X1093. 
System war bei beiden Durchläufen der 1090t mit 8 GB Ram. Bin ganz zufrieden mit der Leistungssteigerung, sind immerhin rund 50 Prozent. Mich wundert allerdings, dass ich im Mafia 2 Benchmark bei maximalen Details + PhysiX nur auf rund 30 Frames komme. Das war vorher kaum weniger.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2010)

sfc schrieb:


> Mich wundert allerdings, dass ich im Mafia 2 Benchmark bei maximalen Details + PhysiX nur auf rund 30 Frames komme. Das war vorher kaum weniger.



Hast du vergessen VSync zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Jan565 (30. Dezember 2010)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du vergessen VSync zu deaktivieren?



Daran liegt es nicht. Mafia 2 profitiert von mehr Takt. Ich hab mit meinem 955BE kaum mehr mit meiner 5850. Hätte ich die CPU jetzt weit OC währen es deutlich mehr.


----------



## Cionara (30. Dezember 2010)

i5 2500k 4.8Ghz; GTX 570 860/1150
*P6147*


----------



## GamerX (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir meiner GTX 580 @ stock nur 5400 Punkte Graphics Score beim Performance Test: Result
Normalerweise sollte ich doch zwischen 5800 und 6000 Punkte haben.
Woran liegt das? Vsync ist aus. Gibt es noch andere Treibereinstellungen die ich beachten sollte?

MfG GamerX


----------



## Daniel9494 (4. Januar 2011)

In Performance habe ich P5351
und in 
Extreme habe ich X1759

Ist das gut für das System oder eher nicht ?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## nassa (4. Januar 2011)

P6089

i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz / GTX 470 935/2100 Mhz


----------



## phoenix771 (5. Januar 2011)

Klick mich


----------



## kmf (6. Januar 2011)

X2997 P8048


----------



## sepei (8. Januar 2011)

epei |i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | P8360
sepei |i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | X3079


----------



## Navys (8. Januar 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 @ 700 MHz

Score: P4460 3DMarks

hab noch was:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 @ 750 MHz

Score: P4709 3DMarks


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mit dem Sys in der Signature im Performance nur 5094 Punkte, kann das sein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Januar 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Sys in der Signature im Performance nur 5094 Punkte, kann das sein?



Ich komme bei allem auf Default auf 5095 Punkte ?!


----------



## GamerX (9. Januar 2011)

Kann jemand mit einer GTX 580 *@ stock* seinen graphics score bei Performance posten. Ich habe mit meiner 580er nur 5400 Punkte graphics score. Ist das normal? Result

MfG GamerX


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich komme bei allem auf Default auf 5095 Punkte ?!



Dann behaupte ich mal, der scheint mit den NVs besser zu arbeiten als mit den Roten


----------



## veteran (9. Januar 2011)

GamerX schrieb:


> Kann jemand mit einer GTX 580 *@ stock* seinen graphics score bei Performance posten. Ich habe mit meiner 580er nur 5400 Punkte graphics score. Ist das normal? Result
> 
> MfG GamerX



Hier mal CPU Stock i7 Core 920 2,7GHz und 580er Stock 772 MHz.

Score: P 5900


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2011)

deprimierend


----------



## Bartman (9. Januar 2011)

HILFE

ich habe ein Q9550 im Std Takt (2,8) und eine GTX 570 von evga.

Und ich komme nur auf 3900 p 

Das kann doch nicht an der CPU liegen? oder????? 
Oder wird evtl. etwas nicht richtig genutzt?
Sonst kann ich mir auch ne 470 holen, wenn ich eh nicht mehr Peformence bekomme. (mit meiner GTX 460 hatte ich 'schon' 3400 p)

GPU Score ist ok.


----------



## GamerX (9. Januar 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> Hier mal CPU Stock i7 Core 920 2,7GHz und 580er Stock 772 MHz.
> 
> Score: P 5900


 
Danke für die Ergebnisse 
Deine graphics score ist fast 400 Punkte höher als meine. Wie ist das möglich? Kannst du deine Treiber Einstellungen posten? Vielleicht liegt es ja an denen. Oder liegt es daran, dass ich Vista verwende und nicht Windows 7?

MfG GamerX


----------



## Bartman (9. Januar 2011)

Bartman schrieb:


> HILFE
> 
> ich habe ein Q9550 im Std Takt (2,8) und eine GTX 570 von evga.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich 3Dmark 11 neu installiert..
Aber viel mehr hab ich auch nicht.
In Test bei CB zb ist meine CPU ja eig schneller als nen X6 von AMD..
zumindest bei 3Dmark11.

hier der Link
Result


----------



## GamerX (9. Januar 2011)

@ Bartman 
Es liegt an deiner CPU. Bei mir ist die physics score stark abhängig von dem Takt. Wenn ich meine CPU übertakte, kriege ich ca. 3000 Punkte mehr beim Physics score. 2.8 Ghz ist ziemlich wenig und deshalb hast du so eine niedrige Wertung.

MfG GamerX


----------



## kero81 (9. Januar 2011)

3D Mark mit standart Einstellungen, hab nur die Basic version.


----------



## Bartman (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo GamerX,

das hab ich ja auch erst gedacht, aber bei diesem Test ist der Q9550 auch nciht übertaktet.

Test: AMD Phenom II X4 840 (Seite 3) - 04.01.2011 - ComputerBase

..oder sollte ich vllt einmal system neu machen?? bzw. BIOS oder so??

Greez


----------



## GamerX (9. Januar 2011)

Bartman schrieb:


> Hallo GamerX,
> 
> das hab ich ja auch erst gedacht, aber bei diesem Test ist der Q9550 auch nciht übertaktet.
> 
> ...


 
Die verwenden für den Test eine GTX 580, die ca. 1000 Punkte mehr beim Graphics score hat. Da bei der Berechnung der Punkte der Graphics score mehr als 50% ausmacht, kann es durchaus sein, dass du insgesammt ca. 1000 Punkte weniger hast. Ich würde es viel sinnvoller finden, wenn diese Benchmarks in physics, graphics und gesammt score aufgeteilt sein würden. So wäre ein CPU bzw. GPU unabhängiger Vergleich viel einfacher.

MfG GamerX


----------



## Bartman (10. Januar 2011)

GamerX schrieb:


> Die verwenden für den Test eine GTX 580, die ca. 1000 Punkte mehr beim Graphics score hat. Da bei der Berechnung der Punkte der Graphics score mehr als 50% ausmacht, kann es durchaus sein, dass du insgesammt ca. 1000 Punkte weniger hast. Ich würde es viel sinnvoller finden, wenn diese Benchmarks in physics, graphics und gesammt score aufgeteilt sein würden. So wäre ein CPU bzw. GPU unabhängiger Vergleich viel einfacher.
> 
> MfG GamerX




Jo, ich hab jetzt mal meinen Multi im Bios von 8,5 auf 6 gesenkt (anheben kann ich den ja nicht).
Und da hab ich die gleiche Punktzahl bei Physics wie vorher...

Also scheint da doch irgendwas nicht richtig zu laufen..

Ich bezweifel, das sich das ergebnis nach oben ändert wenn die cpu auf 4*3 gig läuft


----------



## GamerX (10. Januar 2011)

Hast du überprüft, ob der Multi während dem Test auch wirklich bei 6 bleibt (z.B. mit CPU-Z)? 

MfG GamerX


----------



## God-Among-Insects (10. Januar 2011)

GTX 470 SC+ OC (siehe sysprofile) P4453 find ich net schlecht


----------



## Per4mance (10. Januar 2011)

HD 5850 + PII 965 c3 BE alles stock: 

P3505 3DMarks 

Graphics score
 						3399

Physics Score
 						4145

Combined Score
 						3520



habs einfach mal laufen lassen und auf keine hintergrundrogramme geachtet. keine ahnung ob das gut ist


----------



## veteran (10. Januar 2011)

GamerX schrieb:


> Danke für die Ergebnisse
> Deine graphics score ist fast 400 Punkte höher als meine. Wie ist das möglich? Kannst du deine Treiber Einstellungen posten? Vielleicht liegt es ja an denen. Oder liegt es daran, dass ich Vista verwende und nicht Windows 7?
> 
> MfG GamerX



Mein höherer Grafikscore ist das eine aber dafür ist bei dir der Physx Score wesentlich höher als meiner bei gleichen CPU und Takt würde mich eher mal interessieren warum das so ist.
Und im Gesamtergebniss bist du mit über 5700 Punkten doch gar nicht so schlecht.
Die Unterschiede liegen unter anderen auch mit an dem noch nicht ausgereiften 3DMark11.


----------



## GamerX (10. Januar 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> Mein höherer Grafikscore ist das eine aber dafür ist bei dir der Physx Score wesentlich höher als meiner bei gleichen CPU und Takt würde mich eher mal interessieren warum das so ist.
> Und im Gesamtergebniss bist du mit über 5700 Punkten doch gar nicht so schlecht.
> Die Unterschiede liegen unter anderen auch mit an dem noch nicht ausgereiften 3DMark11.


 
Der CPU Takt ist falsch angegeben. Es sind 4GHz nicht 2.6GHz.
Ich glaube, dass Vista meinen Graphics score verringert, da es nicht so gut für DX11 optimiert ist wie Windows 7. Vielleicht kann Pcgh ja mal überprüfen ob das stimmt.

MfG GamerX


----------



## Antalos (11. Januar 2011)

Mit meinem i5 2500 @ 3,3 mit 2 HD 5770 1024 gibts P4650 Punkte im Durchschnitt von 3 Durchläufen


----------



## qwert³ (11. Januar 2011)

HD 5870
P IIx4 955
4 GB Ram


P4051 3DMarks
Result

ist die Score in Ordnung?


----------



## Bruno der Bär (11. Januar 2011)

Hm...Grafikkartentreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert, weiß einer warum?

Gesamtpunkte: 4889
Prozessor: 5521
Grafik: 4767

System: x6 1100T, XFX HD 6970, 8GB RAM, SSD, WIN 7


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2011)

Bruno der Bär schrieb:


> Hm...Grafikkartentreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert, weiß einer warum?
> 
> Gesamtpunkte: 4889
> Prozessor: 5521
> ...



Ich schätze die Graka bzw. der Treiber ist zu neu


----------



## Bruno der Bär (12. Januar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Graka bzw. der Treiber ist zu neu


 

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## Bartman (13. Januar 2011)

GamerX schrieb:


> Hast du überprüft, ob der Multi während dem Test auch wirklich bei 6 bleibt (z.B. mit CPU-Z)?
> 
> MfG GamerX




Ja, er bleibt bei 6!!!

Und jetzt hab ich mal umfangreich etwas übertaktet.. auf 3,4
die temps sind dabei ok, dafür sind die lüfter lauter 

ABER, wieder gleich Punktzahl (bei der CPU, immer um 3000):

Result 

Ich verstehs nicht? Kann mir das einer erklären wieso andere Q9550 besser Points haben? oder liegts am Chipsatz? Bei mir 750 SLI..
vllt würds mit nem P 45 besser laufen.


----------



## Rinkadink (13. Januar 2011)

Phenom II X4 955 BE+HD6850+8GB DDR2 1066= P4113 Punkte

hatte vorher mit einer HD5770 gerade mal P2622, daher habe ich es nicht bereut mit die HD 6850 zugelegt zu haben. liegt wohl mitunter an der überarbeiteten Tesselationsberechnung der HD 6x serie


----------



## Bartman (13. Januar 2011)

hier ist eine gtx 570 mit nem quadro treiber..
satte 12000 pts

lol?

Result


----------



## Bruno der Bär (13. Januar 2011)

Ist ja witzig...3dMark11 scheint noch nicht ganz so die Balance zu finden


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Januar 2011)

Da frage ich mich echt wo da der Trick war. 12k schaffe ich so gerade mit meinen beiden GTX580. In einem anderen Forum hat einer mit GTX 580@Triple SLI  "nur" 14000 Points.


----------



## Bartman (14. Januar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich echt wo da der Trick war. 12k schaffe ich so gerade mit meinen beiden GTX580. In einem anderen Forum hat einer mit GTX 580@Triple SLI  "nur" 14000 Points.



Quadrotreiber genommen, und umgeschrieben 





....sooo mir kann wohl immer noch keiner sagen wieso ich mit meinem Q9550 @ 3,4 Ghz nur 3000 Physics Pts bekomme, oder????


----------



## Bartman (14. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt meine System geplätet..
jetzt kann ich den physik test nciht mehr machen?
es kommt ständig zu fehlermeldungen???


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Januar 2011)

Jooo seit heute geht endlich mit dem normalen Nvidia-Treiber Sli....


----------



## Communicator (18. Januar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jooo seit heute geht endlich mit dem normalen Nvidia-Treiber Sli....



Mit welcher Punktzahl ??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Januar 2011)

Communicator schrieb:


> Mit welcher Punktzahl ??



Guck mal hier, nach dem ersten Run...Result


----------



## Banane5 (18. Januar 2011)

ich habe die ati 6950@6970 auch mal durchlaufen lassen und das ergebnis kommt mir etwas gering vor:3DMark Score
P4714
Graphics score
4549
Physics Score
5784
Combined Score
4695
der 3dmark 11 erkennt meine karte auch nicht als 6970 obwohl ich das 6970 bios draufgespielt habe. oder is das immer so?
mfg wie viele punkte bekommt ihr mit einer 6970?
mfg banane5


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2011)

Mit leicht übertakteter GPU...

5650


----------



## windwusel (18. Januar 2011)

Hab mit meiner XfX HD 6970 so 4989 Punkte :/... Und dabei läuft sie auf 940/1450
Sagt mal ist das normal? Oder begrenzt mein Nt meine Graka ? ^^ Hab nur 500 Watt


----------



## Happyplace4190 (19. Januar 2011)

komme jetzt auf P11408 Punkte Result


----------



## kreids (19. Januar 2011)

komme jetzt auch auf 9163P! http://3dmark.com/3dm11/456017


----------



## Bagster (19. Januar 2011)

windwusel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit meiner XfX HD 6970 so 4989 Punkte :/... Und dabei läuft sie auf 940/1450
> Sagt mal ist das normal? Oder begrenzt mein Nt meine Graka ? ^^ Hab nur 500 Watt



Ich komme mit meinem System (965BE@ 3,8Ghz; 8GB 1600Mhz; GTX570@ 825/1980) auf 5007 Punke.......bin mitlerweile der Meinung, weil ich mich auch schon bei anderen Themen informiert habe, dass das ne CPU-Sache ist......wie kann z.B. Bartman nen Score auf Stock von ~4100 Punkten haben, mit ner GTX570 und nem Intel q9550........wobei der Reine GraKa-Score mit meiner gleichzustellen ist......??? Das ist echt ein Thema für sich!!! 

War auch schon halb am verzweifeln, aber bin der Meinung, das dies am CPU liegt.

Was sagt denn der reine GraKa-Score bei dir???


----------



## kreids (19. Januar 2011)

Graphics Gäste        10344


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. Januar 2011)

So paar Punkte ging noch...Result


----------



## kreids (19. Januar 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 6201P  Auf ner GTX 580,läuft eigentlich durchgehend flüssig



auch der physx test?

alles andere läuft bei mir auch ohne gtx580 flüssig durch.

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich halte den Test für mehr als absurt. Ich hab mit CPU auf 4GHz und Graka auf 1000/1300 ~P4400. Eine GTX470 kommt auf über 9k? Seit wann ist die GTX470 doppelt so schnell wie meine? Wenn es hoch kommt 10%.

Meine vermutung ist einfach, der Test ist auf Intel und Nvidia ausgelegt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklähren.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> auch der physx test?
> 
> alles andere läuft bei mir auch ohne gtx580 flüssig durch.
> 
> mfg



Ja, der läuft auch ziemlich flüssig ~27-28 FPS 
Kann man aber auch im link sehen.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Test für mehr als absurt. Ich hab mit CPU auf 4GHz und Graka auf 1000/1300 ~P4400. Eine GTX470 kommt auf über 9k? Seit wann ist die GTX470 doppelt so schnell wie meine? Wenn es hoch kommt 10%.
> 
> Meine vermutung ist einfach, der Test ist auf Intel und Nvidia ausgelegt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklähren.




Schau mal genau, das sind 2x GTX 470 ....


----------



## Banane5 (19. Januar 2011)

mal ne frsge zum flah 6950@6970
erkennt 3dmark 11 die karte als 6950 oder 6970
bei mir erkennt das programm die karte als 6950 aber warum kann das programm sehen, das es nicht die 6970 is obwohl das 690 bios drauf ist?


----------



## Jan565 (19. Januar 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schau mal genau, das sind 2x GTX 470 ....



Oh ja  Sorry nehm ich wieder zurück


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. Januar 2011)

Mal ein Ergebnis mit Hybrid-CrossFire (AtI&NVidia [PhysX]):
HeinzNeu | CPU @4050 MHz | G.Skill @ 1.944 MHz 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire HD 5970 @ 875 MHz@NVidia_Palit[PhysX] | 7667 | link
*7667 Punkte
*


----------



## madace (19. Januar 2011)

Oha.
Gerade v.11 installiert und direkt nach Benchmark-Start mal einen BLUESCREEN. 
Mit Vantage gab's das nicht.
Sonst jmd. solche Probleme?

(Sonst läuft das System 1a, keine Abstürze o.ä.)


----------



## ShawnBaalson (19. Januar 2011)

Habe mit einem i7 2600k samt GTX580 (alles im Standarttackt) gerademal 25k Punkte. Ist das normal


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (19. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:


> Habe mit einem i7 2600k samt GTX580 (alles im Standarttackt) gerademal 25k Punkte. Ist das normal


 
Liegt am Board und dessen wenigen Lanes


----------



## ShawnBaalson (19. Januar 2011)

Die GraKa steckt auch nur in einem PCI Express 8x Anschluss da der andere (16x) nicht sogut zu erreichen ist. Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Bagster (19. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:
			
		

> Die GraKa steckt auch nur in einem PCI Express 8x Anschluss da der andere (16x) nicht sogut zu erreichen ist. Kann es daran liegen?



LoL

Möglicherweise........KLAR!!!!! Frage, warum holst du dir so eine Graka, wenn du die nur an 8x anschließt??? Lass mich raten, du willst uns verkaspern...... neee, jetzt mal im ernst, ist das dein Ernst???


----------



## Bartman (19. Januar 2011)

der physx test ist doch nur für die cpu, oder nicht???
hab nen 4 kerner und komm mit 3,4 GHZ (q9550) einfach nicht über 3000

@ GTX 570 oder 470 oder 460.. 
physx bleibt gleich.

max 9,5 fps


----------



## Fuzetsu (20. Januar 2011)

So, ich denke~ nach ner Woche höchstproblematischer PC-Einrichtung und Softwareproblemen, bleibt mir abschließend nurnoch die Frage, inwiefern 3DMark 11 auch ein Richtwert für den dauerhaften Betrieb ist. Habe meine Grafikkarte mit verschiedenen Frequenzen ausprobiert und alles ab 829MHz ließ die Karte während des Performance-Tests den Dienst verweigern. Letztendlich will ich die Spannung nicht erhöhen und 825MHz ist für meine Begriffe hervorragend, wenn eine GTX 570 Ultra Charged von Point of View zB. doch nur mit 810MHz ausgeliefert wird. Doch wenn ich jetzt "hungrigere" Games zocken will, könnte so ein Absturz ebenfalls bei 825MHz kommen, oder liegt das mit den Abstürzen an der zu geringen Spannung und muss mir da aktuell bei Last keine Sorgen drum machen?


----------



## ShawnBaalson (20. Januar 2011)

Bagster schrieb:


> Möglicherweise........KLAR!!!!! Frage, warum holst du dir so eine Graka, wenn du die nur an 8x anschließt??? Lass mich raten, du willst uns verkaspern...... neee, jetzt mal im ernst, ist das dein Ernst???




Klar ist das mein ernst^^


Ist der erste PC den ich selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Hab mich vom Layout an meinem alten Rechner angelehnt (vom dem ich glaubte ein ''Fachman'' habe ihn zusammen gebaut^^)


Bringt es jetzt Mehrleistung und wirkt sich diese auch nicht nur beim benchen aus?


edit: Hab jetzt mal ungebaut und dabei ausversehen den Sata Stecker meiner Festplatte ins Jenseits geschickt, gebracht hat leider nix, immer noch 25k Punkte
 und ich brauch ne neue FP


----------



## danomat (20. Januar 2011)

Result

meine bei 4,6Ghz


----------



## Bagster (20. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal ungebaut und dabei ausversehen den Sata Stecker meiner Festplatte ins Jenseits geschickt, gebracht hat leider nix, immer noch 25k Punkte
> und ich brauch ne neue FP



Mein Bylight.....hasten zerwurschtelt......musste vorsichtig machen, mejn Jung!!! 

Watt??? Immernoch die gleiche Punktzahl???

Das leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein!!!

Will zwar nicht klugscheiser'n, aber haste alles im BIOS riddick eingestellt? Aber von 8 auf 16 und keinen Unterschied klingt irgendwie nicht logisch, oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## ShawnBaalson (21. Januar 2011)

Bagster schrieb:


> Mein Bylight.....hasten zerwurschtelt......musste vorsichtig machen, mejn Jung!!!
> 
> Watt??? Immernoch die gleiche Punktzahl???
> 
> ...




Man muss im Bios was umstellen


Nöööööö, hab doch keine Ahnung


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1G
i7-2600
4 GB RAM 1333 MHz

P3351 (Bild: 3dmark11pucxk.jpg - abload.de)
X1107 (Bild: 3dmark11ezfyn.jpg - abload.de)

MfG


----------



## Bagster (21. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss im Bios was umstellen
> 
> Nöööööö, hab doch keine Ahnung



Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass man das einstellen könnte.......mach mal nen Screen von GPU-Z und stell mal rein!!! Will das mal sehen, aber wozu gibt es 16x, wenn anscheinend 8x bei dir genauso schnell ist.......irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht!!!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## ShawnBaalson (21. Januar 2011)

Bagster schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass man das einstellen könnte.......mach mal nen Screen von GPU-Z und stell mal rein!!! Will das mal sehen, aber wozu gibt es 16x, wenn anscheinend 8x bei dir genauso schnell ist.......irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme




Hier biddöö

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/7233/desktopek.png
http://<a href=http://img28.imagesh...imageshack.us target=_blank>ImageShack.us</a>


----------



## HAWX (21. Januar 2011)

Antalos schrieb:


> Mit meinem i5 2500 @ 3,3 mit 2 HD 5770 1024 gibts P4650 Punkte im Durchschnitt von 3 Durchläufen




Respekt so viele Punkte hätte ich nicht erwartet!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Januar 2011)

Result P5558

GTX 580 @ Stock, System wie in Signatur.
Ist das Ergebnis okay?
Hatte laut PCGH-Magazin was um die 6000 erwartet.
Kann es sein, dass die Bewertung seit den Updates des 3DMark schärfer geworden sind?


----------



## Bagster (21. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:
			
		

> Hier biddöö
> 
> [URL="http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/7233/desktopek.png"[/URL]



Bei Bus-Interface steht PCI-E 16x @ 8x

Das heist deine Graka läuft nicht mit 16x!!!!
Hast du die da in dem 16er PCI-E-Steckplatz gehabt, als du den Screen gemacht? Also im eigtl. für GraKa vorgesehenen PCI-E 16x Steckplatz?

LG

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

Darf man auch HWBot link posten in dem pcghx rangliste thread?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Januar 2011)

Moin Vaykir und Happy Birthday!!! 
Warum die Frage?
Davon abgesehen  scheint dort nicht zwischen den Versionen 1.0.0 und 1.0.1 unterschieden zu werden und die Ergebnisse weichen im hunderter Bereich voneinander ab...
Scheint wohl nur sinnvoll fuer mich dort zu posten, wenn ich ebenfalls nur mit der 1.0.0 er Version benche!?


----------



## ShawnBaalson (22. Januar 2011)

Bagster schrieb:


> Bei Bus-Interface steht PCI-E 16x @ 8x
> 
> Das heist deine Graka läuft nicht mit 16x!!!!
> Hast du die da in dem 16er PCI-E-Steckplatz gehabt, als du den Screen gemacht? Also im eigtl. für GraKa vorgesehenen PCI-E 16x Steckplatz?
> ...



Graka steckte zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes im 16x PCi. Allerdings kann soviel ich weis der Stromsparmodus die Anzeige verfälschen. Mein Board stellt ja im Falle SLI 2x8 Lanes zur Verfügung. Könnte es vielleicht auch damit zu tun haben das in meinen zweiten PCi 8x Anschluss meine Soundkarte steckt und der PC deshalb nur 8 Lanes freistellt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Darf man auch HWBot link posten in dem pcghx rangliste thread?




Bitte nicht  
Es soll einheitlich bleiben, den link von 3D Mark bekommt man doch sowieso immer, also kann das ja kein Problem sein 

p.s.
Samstäglich update kommt gleich.


----------



## Bartman (22. Januar 2011)

falkboett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1G
> i7-2600
> ...



..du brauchst defenitiv eine größere graka!!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

@ kaki
danke 

@ zerstörer
jo, aber ich müsste dann neu benchen und draußen isses net mehr so kalt 
von daher erreiche ich die 5927 punkte nicht mehr


----------



## defPlaya (22. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Werte:
X1970 

Result

Ist das ok so?


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2011)

Bei mir kommt neuerdings folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den 3DMark11 starten will: SystemInfo initialization failed.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt neuerdings folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den 3DMark11 starten will: SystemInfo initialization failed.^^



Installier mal die neueste Version des System Info

SystemInfo Updates | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11

Vielleicht funktioniert es dann wieder.


----------



## Bagster (22. Januar 2011)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:
			
		

> Graka steckte zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes im 16x PCi. Allerdings kann soviel ich weis der Stromsparmodus die Anzeige verfälschen. Mein Board stellt ja im Falle SLI 2x8 Lanes zur Verfügung. Könnte es vielleicht auch damit zu tun haben das in meinen zweiten PCi 8x Anschluss meine Soundkarte steckt und der PC deshalb nur 8 Lanes freistellt?



Schwer zu sagen, das kommt darauf an, ob dein Board erkennt, dass es keine GraKa ist und dafür die 16x anstelle der 8x Lanes  an den PCI-E schickt......probier einfach mal aus und knall die Soundkarte aus dem Steckplatz raus, wo eigentl. ne GraKa rein kommt und steck die Soundkarte woanders rein und lass dann den Steckplatz wo eigntl. die zweite GraKa rein kommt frei und sag mir mal Bescheid, ob in GPU-Z dann 16x @ 16x steht..........

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Installier mal die neueste Version des System Info
> 
> SystemInfo Updates | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11
> 
> Vielleicht funktioniert es dann wieder.



Läuft wieder, besten Dank!


----------



## GamerX (22. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Result P5558
> 
> GTX 580 @ Stock, System wie in Signatur.
> Ist das Ergebnis okay?
> ...


 
Nein, daran liegt es nicht. Ich hab auch einen Graphics score von ca 5400 mit meiner 580er (egal bei welcher Version des 3D Mark 11)
Result
Die Gesamtwertung ist abhängig von der CPU und PCGH bencht mit einem i7 975 @ 4GHz, was die Punkte natürlich höher ausfallen lässt.

MfG GamerX


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo GamerX,

glaub mir ich habe recht und hier ist der Beweis: Result P5819

Habe 3DMark11 vorhin mal mit allen Systeminfos deinstalliert und nun nur mal die normale 1.0.0 Version installiert.
Ich habe nun also ein um 261 Punkte besseres Ergebnis bei der gleichen Systemkonfiguration mit denselben OC-Settings.

Das Ergebnis von PCGH beruht also meiner Meinung nach auf der ersten Version vom 3DMark11 und eben mit der angegebenen CPU@4,0 GHz

Kleine Korrektur noch, da ich ein paar "überflüssige" Programme noch am laufen hatte: Result P5835
Wie bereits erwähnt: GTX 580@Stock und der Rest wie in der Signatur.

*Fazit: mit der 1.0.0 Version vom 3DMark11 bekomme ich einiges mehr an Punkten im Endergebnis !!!!!*


----------



## DC1984 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo, bin jetzt auf Sandy umgestiegen, habe Win7, den neuesten WHQL Treiber und 3D Mark11 mit allen Patchen installiert, habe aber nun folgendes Problem:
Ich habe im P Modus kein Vollbild mehr, sondern einen Schwarzen Rahmen um das Bild. Beim Ergebnis wird mir mitgeteilt, dass es wohl Probleme mit dem Treiber gibt (s. Bild). Zudem ist der Score niedriger als mit meinem alten Core 2 Quad bei gleicher Taktung.
Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Januar 2011)

Den schwarzen Rahmen um das Bild habe ich beim Perfomance-Bench auch seit seit der 1.0.1er Version vom 3DMark11.
Ohne Update hatte ich ebenfalls ein Vollbild, denke ich muss man so hinnehmen.

Welchen Score hattest du denn vorher?
Hattest du bei deinem C2Q vielleicht mit der 1.0.0 er Version gebencht?
Siehe meinem Post darüber: seit der 1.0.1er Version bekomme ich mit meinem gleichem System und gleicher Taktung 277 Punkte weniger als zuvor und ebenfalls die Meldung mit dem Treiber...


----------



## DC1984 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, daran liegt es... Danke! 
Trotzdem merkwürdig, dass der neue WHQL Treiber nicht akzeptiert wird!

P.S.: Hatte mit meinem C2Q P5405


----------



## GamerX (23. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hallo GamerX,
> 
> glaub mir ich habe recht und hier ist der Beweis: Result P5819
> 
> ...


 

Bei mir trifft das leider nicht zu:
1.0.0: Result

1.0.1: Result

Bei beiden bleibt der Graphics score bei 5400 (der physics score ist anders, weil meine CPU übertaktet war).
Woran das liegt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht weil ich Vista und nicht W7 verwende?

MfG GamerX


----------



## Banane5 (23. Januar 2011)

du hast doch bei 3dmark 1.0.1 den prozessor oc und das beeinflusst auch die punkte der grafikkarte (war bei mir so)  und da du bei beiden ungefähr gleiche punktzahl hast heißt das ja das der 1.0.1 weniger punkte gibt als der 1.0.0


----------



## GamerX (23. Januar 2011)

Banane5 schrieb:


> du hast doch bei 3dmark 1.0.1 den prozessor oc und das beeinflusst auch die punkte der grafikkarte (war bei mir so) und da du bei beiden ungefähr gleiche punktzahl hast heißt das ja das der 1.0.1 weniger punkte gibt als der 1.0.0


 
Habe jetzt noch mal ohne OC gebencht und die Werte sind trotzdem gleich groß:
1.0.0: Result
1.0.1: Result

Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag. Ich glaube langsam immer mehr, dass es an Vista liegt.

MfG GamerX


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost...


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:

Result

Ich denke, damit kann ich leben


----------



## schlenzie (24. Januar 2011)

Finde die Ergebnisse auch teilweise erstaunlich. 

Ich habe P5257 mit einem Q9550@3,79 GHz & Gainward GTX 570 Phantom

Schon recht wenig zu anderen Ergebnissen.


----------



## danomat (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hab 800 Punkte mehr mit 570glh + 2600k.  Wird am CPU liegen. 

Aber is doch egal. 

Deine Spiele schauen genauso gut und flüssig aus wie meine.


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Finde die Ergebnisse auch teilweise erstaunlich.
> 
> Ich habe P5257 mit einem Q9550@3,79 GHz & Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
> 
> Schon recht wenig zu anderen Ergebnissen.


Welche meinst du jetzt konkret? Um die 6000 Pkt bekommst du meist erst mit einer stark übertakteten GTX570 oder einer GTX580. Auch scheint ein übertakteter i5 oder i7 noch ein paar mehr Püntchen rauszuquetschen, obwohl der 3DMark11 eher grafiklastig ist... Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das ein i5-760@4Ghz samt GTX570@stock um die 5300-5400 Pkt erreichen "sollte". Frag mich jetzt nicht, wo das stand Aber es stimmt, einige beschweren sich hier trotz aktueller HW über zu geringe Resultate.


----------



## schlenzie (24. Januar 2011)

Mich wunderte mehr der Unterschied von meinen Punkten (P5257) zu teilweise 24000 Punkten, wie es hier erwähnt wurde. 

Aber vermutlich verwechsel ich hier einige Ergebnisse.


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich verwechsel ich hier einige Ergebnisse.


Oder jemand hat sich im Benchmark vertan. 24000 Pkt habe ich mit meinem Sys im 3DMark-Vantage...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Januar 2011)

Habe heute endlich meinen Key bekommen... also gleich mal auf Xtreme losgebencht (Version 1.0.0)

Result X1956

GTX580@Stock und der Rest wie in der Signatur

Schaut schon klasse aus, aber es waren selten mehr als 10 FPS drin...


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2011)

Result

Stark übertaktete GTX470 gepaart mit einem Intel Core i5 2500K @ Stock.


----------



## DC1984 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich finde meine P5048 etwas wenig...
i5 2500k @ 4GHz
GTX 570 @ Stock
Was meint ihr?


----------



## schlenzie (24. Januar 2011)

Dumme Frage, was heißt @Stock ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, was heißt @Stock ???



@stock = nicht übertaktet



DC1984 schrieb:


> Ich finde meine P5048 etwas wenig...
> i5 2500k @ 4GHz
> GTX 570 @ Stock
> Was meint ihr?




passt, der 3D 11 skaliert kaum mit der CPU.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, was heißt @Stock ???



@stock heisst auf Standard ... ungetaktet


----------



## schlenzie (25. Januar 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde meine P5048 etwas wenig...
> i5 2500k @ 4GHz
> GTX 570 @ Stock
> Was meint ihr?



Naja. Wenn ich das Ergebnis sehe finde ich es schon recht wenig zu meinem. Besonders bei der Rechner config...

Habe 10% mehr Punkte


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Ich finde meine P5048 etwas wenig...
> i5 2500k @ 4GHz
> GTX 570 @ Stock
> Was meint ihr?


Es gibt in diesem Thread einige User, die sich über mangelnde Leistung ihrer Graka beim 11er-Bench beklagen. Hmmm, die GTX570 sollte schon ein paar Pünktchen mehr bringen. Meine GTX480@stock schafft mit meinem Sys ja schon knapp 5000 Pkt... Den 266.58 haste drauf, 3DMark11 ist auf die neueste Version gepatcht?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Januar 2011)

3DMark auf die neuste Version gepatcht bringt aber weniger Punkte, deutlich weniger, oder ist das nur bei mir so?



> Result P5558
> 
> GTX 580 @ Stock, System wie in Signatur.
> Ist das Ergebnis okay?
> ...


 


> glaub mir ich habe recht und hier ist der Beweis: Result P5819
> 
> Habe 3DMark11 vorhin mal mit allen Systeminfos deinstalliert und nun nur mal die normale 1.0.0 Version installiert.
> Ich habe nun also ein um 261 Punkte besseres Ergebnis bei der gleichen Systemkonfiguration mit denselben OC-Settings.
> ...


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

@Kamikaze-Kaki: eigentlich sollte die Performance mit einem Patch doch eher steigen oder Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Bewertung "schärfer" geworden ist...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Januar 2011)

Das dachte ich auch!
Nun benche ich aber lieber mit der ersten Version, da wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, das Ergebnis in meinem Falle um 277 Punkte abweicht/ besser ausfällt.


----------



## schlenzie (25. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich bench't man doch immer mit der aktuellsten Version, oder ?!

Halt wegen der Vergleichbarkeit.

Bei fehlen übrigens knappe 190 Punkte nach Patch


----------



## Mario432 (25. Januar 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Ich finde meine P5048 etwas wenig...
> i5 2500k @ 4GHz
> GTX 570 @ Stock
> Was meint ihr?



Naja etwas höher müsste es schon sein meiner Meinnung nach, so um die 5500.
Ich habe die gleiche CPU und Graka, allerdings läuft die Graka auf 860MHz damit komme ich auf etwas über 6000Punkte


----------



## Bagster (25. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Das dachte ich auch!
> Nun benche ich aber lieber mit der ersten Version, da wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, das Ergebnis in meinem Falle um 277 Punkte abweicht/ besser ausfällt.



Das ist aber auch quatsch.....Du benchst ja um mit anderen zu Vergleichen, daher 1. ergötzt du dich daran, dass du dich selbst belügst und dir einredest, dass du viel höhere Punkte hast, als die mit Patch benchen und 2. Belügst du dadurch auch andere User, insofern du nicht ausdrücklich dazuschreibst, dass du mit v.1.0.0 bechst....das halte ich davon! 

Aber bitte nich negativ aufnehmen, denn es ist nicht meine Absicht jemanden anzugreifen....!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Eigentlich bench't man doch immer mit der aktuellsten Version, oder ?!
> 
> Halt wegen der Vergleichbarkeit.


Eben, so sollte es auch sein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Januar 2011)

Klar! Da gebe ich euch auch Recht!

Zum realistischen Vergleich nutze ich natürlich die gleiche Version wie alle anderen hier und patche immer auf den neusten Stand... ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben! 

So eine Performancedifferenz ist mir ganz einfach nie bei anderen 3DMarks nach dem Patchen aufgefallen!


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> So eine Performancedifferenz ist mir ganz einfach nie bei anderen 3DMarks nach dem Patchen aufgefallen!


Etwas schleierhaft kommt mir dieser Umstand aber auch vor. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Erklärung dafür parat???


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Januar 2011)

Genau daher habe ichs ja hier mal gepostet, weil ich wissen wollte, ob andere dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht haben...


----------



## milesdavis (25. Januar 2011)

P4460 3DMarks

Mein System

Was bremst jetzt aus?


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> P4460 3DMarks
> 
> Mein System
> 
> Was bremst jetzt aus?


Dein Prozzi. Andere hier haben z.B. mit einem übertakteten i5/i7 ein wesentlich höheres Ergebnis. Der 11er-Bench ist zwar nicht so CPU-lastig wie der 06-Bench, aber ein starker und übertakteter Prozzi wird auch hier honoriert. Ich hab ja schon über 5300Pkt, wie du 2 Seiten vorher sehen kannst. Unsere Grakas dürften von der reinen Performance nicht so weit auseinander liegen...

Gruß


----------



## schlenzie (25. Januar 2011)

Denke ich auch. Habe ja auch noch einen aus der Q9xxx Serie und komme knapp auf 5000 Punkte mit einer GTX 570 Phantom


----------



## schlenzie (25. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
> 
> Result
> 
> Ich denke, damit kann ich leben



Ist deine GPU hochgetaktet oder normal ?
Wundere mich auch über 210 Pkt. die du mehr hast


----------



## Nyuki (26. Januar 2011)

wieder da  konnte mich verbessern . Nun 5061 Punkte.100% Gpu chip Auslastung diesmal nur 78°.Perfekt.
Result


----------



## Bruno der Bär (26. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie bremst die HD 6970 ganz schön....

Result


----------



## alex1028 (26. Januar 2011)

Hey leute ich hab mit meinem system alles bei standart takt 4021P und wenn ich den cpu auf 4,0 hochjage und graka auf stock habe ich keinen einzigen punkt mehr^^
kann mir dass jemand erklären?


----------



## Pumpi (26. Januar 2011)

Klingt so als ob dein Mainboard gar nicht deine Übertaktung annimmt, sondern erstmal nur zulässt das du deine Einstellungen so stehen lassen kannst, wärend es später wieder drosselt (z.Bsp weil zu wenig Volt).

Was sagt denn Core Temp wenn du Prime laufen lässt ? Auf wieviel läuft deine CPU denn da ?


----------



## alex1028 (26. Januar 2011)

hmm CPU Z sagt aber auch dass ich 4 ghz habe und bei Prime habe ich max 50-52°C im lerlauf habe ich 38


----------



## Fossi777 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich komm mit nem Q6600 und ner  6950  auf 4600 GPU Score ,
Das ist soweit ok,aber meine Physics Score kommt mir extrem niedrig vor...


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Januar 2011)

Hab eben mal paar Tests durchlaufen lassen ... 

Es ist egal wie hoch der Prozessor getaktet wird ...

Es wird immer nur 2128 Mhz angezeigt und bei den zwei  
Physics Tests wird die CPU auch nur zu 85 % ausgelastet....!!??


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2011)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Ist deine GPU hochgetaktet oder normal ?
> Wundere mich auch über 210 Pkt. die du mehr hast


Jap, meine GTX480 ist übertaktet, steht doch in meiner Sig


----------



## Bartman (27. Januar 2011)

Result


----------



## Bartman (27. Januar 2011)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hab eben mal paar Tests durchlaufen lassen ...
> 
> Es ist egal wie hoch der Prozessor getaktet wird ...
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist bei mir auch so,
hab nen q 9550, ob ich den runter oder hoch takte, spielt keine rolle.. leider


----------



## Kaffeefleck (28. Januar 2011)

Also meine Punktzahl kommt mir doch recht wenig vor. Ich bitte um eure Meinungen dazu:

Result

Mein System: 
Phenom II X6 1075 3,0GHZ
2x 4GB Ripjaw @667MHz
MSI 870A-G54
XFX HD 6970 2GB (neuster Treiber)
WD 640GB Caviar Blue mit 5400 U/min

Win7 64 Bit

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Bagster (28. Januar 2011)

Kaffeefleck schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Punktzahl kommt mir doch recht wenig vor. Ich bitte um eure Meinungen dazu:
> 
> Result
> 
> ...



Mach dir keine Gedanken, diese Werte habe ich mit meiner GTX570@Stock auch ungefähr, mit einem 965BE......liegt am Prozi.....mit nem z.B. i7 würdest du deutlich mehr Punkte haben...........mach dir kein Kopp....deine GraKa ist schnell genug!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## danomat (29. Januar 2011)

3dmark11
danomat | Performance | Gainward| 951 GPU | 1902 Shader | 2203 VRam |  1,088V GPU| i7 2600k | 4,6 GHz | 8Gb@1333MHz | Lukü | Physx On | 6589

3dmark11
danomat | Performance | Gainward| 951 GPU | 1902 Shader | 2000 VRam | 1,088V GPU| i7 2600k | 4,6 GHz | 8Gb@1333MHz | Lukü | Physx On | 6485

mal weng gespielt


----------



## atze1979 (29. Januar 2011)

Glaube das ist bei mir das Limit, mehr geht nicht.

http://www.abload.de/img/test61ym4.png


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Januar 2011)

stimpi2k4 | Performance | EVGA| 933 GPU | 1866 Shader | 2380 VRam | 1,1V GPU| i7 920 | 4,0 GHz | 6Gb@1600MHz | Lukü | Physx On |7202 | Result


----------



## schlenzie (29. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, meine GTX480 ist übertaktet, steht doch in meiner Sig



Ja, mag sein. Aber über das iPhone App sieht man keine Profile... 
Funzt nur über die eigentliche Internetseite.


----------



## Bruno der Bär (30. Januar 2011)

Kaffeefleck schrieb:


> Also meine Punktzahl kommt mir doch recht wenig vor. Ich bitte um eure Meinungen dazu:
> 
> Result
> 
> ...


 

Hab auch nur 200 Punkte mehr....scheint nicht mehr drinn zu sein mit AMD.


----------



## widder0815 (30. Januar 2011)

hey euch bencher ... mir ist was extremes aufgefallen .
schaut euch mal Rangliste 3D-mark 11 an(PCGHX Rangliste) , der 1. hat den gleichen CPU wie der 2. ... hat sogar weniger CPU takt , hat aber satte 2000 CPU points mehr ... nur wegen besseren Ram 2000 Punkte mehr pei CPU test? das wäre doch heftig oder ?

hab es mal durchgeschaut , der 11wer zieht voll ab wenn man wenig Ram Latenzen und hohen ram Takt hat.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html


----------



## schlenzie (30. Januar 2011)

Der auf Platz 1 hat ja auch noch eine GraKa mehr eingebaut. Das sollte man auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (30. Januar 2011)

Moin, also das ist mein Ergebnis. Nvidia Treiber 266.58 in Standardeinstellung

| Performance | MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II| 901 GPU | 1802 Shader | 2203 VRam | 1,038V GPU| 
Q 9650 | 4,0 GHz | 8Gb@1066MHz | Lukü | Physx On | 6444


----------



## widder0815 (31. Januar 2011)

ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Moin, also das ist mein Ergebnis. Nvidia Treiber 266.58 in Standardeinstellung
> 
> | Performance | MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II| 901 GPU | 1802 Shader | 2203 VRam | 1,038V GPU|
> Q 9650 | 4,0 GHz | 8Gb@1066MHz | Lukü | Physx On | 6444



sry Falscher Thread , mußte bei "3D Mark 11 PCGHX Rangliste" Posten


hab hir ein Fake gefunden , und zwar hat dieser user "stimpi2k4" beim Benchen auf nem anderen Thread immer um die 6300 Graka punkte gehabt mit Moderaten fps zahlen --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/129843-gtx-570-oc-thread.html  "3D-Mark11

und bei der PCGHX Rangliste Postet er ein Fake mit 7000 Graka punkte(CPU und GPU taktraten gleich) , an der fps zahl des 1. Grafiktest erkent man das es ein fake ist .  Result


----------



## danomat (31. Januar 2011)

Das liegt am 3dmark. Der spuckt teilweise absurde Ergebnisse aus


----------



## widder0815 (31. Januar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Das liegt am 3dmark. Der spuckt teilweise absurde Ergebnisse aus



nenenene mei Jung , er hat klar gefaket weil ... achte mal auf dir FPS des 1. Grakascore  ->48fps fast 50% mehr als cook seine Übertaktete gtx580 .

2xgtx470 sli machen nur 40-45fps ... ich kann dir auch sagen wie das gefaket wurde --> er hat 2gtx570 im sli laufen lassen (schlechtes sli) nach dem Grafiktest(1) hat er die 2. graka weggemacht (stecker raus was weiß ich) und es hat eine graka den rest gemacht 

solche schwankungen gibt es nicht , das man auf einmal 48fps hat als sonst 28


----------



## Banane5 (31. Januar 2011)

is doch sch** egal ob er gefaket hat er bescheißt sich doch nur selber


----------



## Perseus88 (31. Januar 2011)

Result

4109 P
3750Mhz Cpu, Graka: 804/1608/1886


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2011)

Result

4648P
3.5GHz AMD X6, Nvidia 470GTX


----------



## Banane5 (31. Januar 2011)

hier mal meine ergebnisse mit einem i7-860 und einer 6950@6970
@stock Result
@ 940/1450 Result
ich denke mal das ergebnis is voll in ordnung


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (31. Januar 2011)

Wieso falscher Thread? "3DMark11 Postet eure Punktzahl", nicht's anderes hab ich gemacht!


----------



## Banane5 (31. Januar 2011)

hier noch ein 3dmark mit der 6950 und dem i7-860
@ stock Result
@ 840/1325 Result


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr sind 3912 Punkte bei meinem System normal, alles ohne OC. Kommt mir etwas wenig vor oder täuscht das, hatte die Basic Version


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2011)

3912 Punkte sind wirklich etwas wenig für dein System. Mit deiner CPU und der 470er müsten mind. 4300 Punkte drinn sein


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt bleibt die Frage nach dem Warum, also muß ja was nicht so laufen wie es sollte im Rechner oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2011)

Irgendwas bremst dein System aus, aber das muss an der Software liegen, sprich Betreibssytem, Programme,... ( laufen zu viele Hintergrundprogramme die bremsen könnten, neuster Graka Treiber drauf, Läuft die Graka auch mit dem vorgegebenen standart Tackt, ist Windows auf dem neusten Stand???? )


----------



## Bagster (31. Januar 2011)

Falco schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas bremst dein System aus, aber das muss an der Software liegen, sprich Betreibssytem, Programme,... ( laufen zu viele Hintergrundprogramme die bremsen könnten, neuster Graka Treiber drauf, Läuft die Graka auch mit dem vorgegebenen standart Tackt, ist Windows auf dem neusten Stand???? )



Prozessor...........hab das selbe Problem......!!! 

Lg


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

Muah 
P5132
Result


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2011)

ein X4 mit 3.8GHz bekommt net mehr hin??? HM.....

Hier siehe ,,Nyuki'': P5132 !!! auch mit ein X4 und ner 470er!! Also am Prozi liegst nicht!


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Mit einem I7875K auf 4.2 GHZ hatte ich fast 6200.Der Kostet aber eben mal das 3 fache ohne Board  Für Benches eigentlich ein muss der Intel.Wenn man auf Record Jagd ist.Doch in Games liegen wie gleich auf ^^


----------



## megaapfel (1. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand verraten, warum ich mit meinem System nur 4050 Punkte habe??? Der Prozessor ist übrigens auf 3,5 Ghz getaktet. Result


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

megaapfel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, warum ich mit meinem System nur 4050 Punkte habe??? Der Prozessor ist übrigens auf 3,5 Ghz getaktet. Result



Treiber alles runter stellen,Chipsatztreiber druff.Bios Tweaken/Konfigurieren.Windows Tweaken/Konfigurieren(dauert wochen).Task schauen ob nichts im Hintergrund was läuft beim Benchen.Virewarner ausschalten.
Immer wieder versuchen,mit verschiedenen einstellungen.Dienste Konfigurieren.Die Liste ist zu lang und du gibst wenig Preis  Mit einer 570 GTX sollte mehr drin sein.Wenn du Oc vieleicht schlägst mich ja.Standard 732 Chiptakt sind max 4800-4900 Punkte drin mit AMD x4/x6 vieleicht sogar ein wenig mehr aber nicht mehr viel. bis max 4ghz.Wenn du Extreme bis 4.5+Ghz kommst dann sind noch mehr drin.
Es kann alles mögliche sein warum dein System nur schlappe 4k gibt.Fummel rum und gib ein Feedback ab.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

So morgen sturmfrei, dann werden die 6000 mit unten stehendem sys geknackt. muhahah!


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Februar 2011)

Falco schrieb:


> ein X4 mit 3.8GHz bekommt net mehr hin??? HM.....
> 
> Hier siehe ,,Nyuki'': P5132 !!! auch mit ein X4 und ner 470er!! Also am Prozi liegst nicht!


 

Hatte den durchlauf ohne OC, also die CPU lief bei 3,4 GHz ich schau heute mal wie das bei 3,8 GHz ist


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (1. Februar 2011)

@Vaykir *Das wirst du ja wohl locker schaffen! Hab ich ja sogar mit meinem System geschafft.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

du hast auch ne 580 GTX du nase... die hat wohl "etwas" mehr holz vor der hütte als meine... -.-
CPU ist hier weniger aussagekräftig als man denkt. klar gibt die durch die physik berechnung ihren teil dazu bei, aber gerade was tesselation abgeht, fetzen die nvidia karten richtig (erst recht ne 580 gtx... vergleicht er die mit meiner 5870... ich glaubs net)!

und locker schonmal gar nicht. die grafikkarte läuft anstatt 850/1200 auf 1080/1300 und CPU auf 4800mhz. geht aber nur wenns draußen kalt ist, so wie jetzt.


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2011)

Megaapfel: Dein Prozessor läuft laut 3D Mark mit 2.8GHZ!! Guck mal ob du ihn richtig übertacktet hast und ob du Cool and Quiet aus hast!


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

mit dem i7980x sind vvl noch mehr drin.Der Chip kostet soviel wie mein ganzer Pc^^.Du kannst locker 5-6 wenn nicht mehr Generationen von Grakas abwarten und immer mehr Punkte holen.Der Chip ist voll Perverse.Ultra Power.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Februar 2011)

ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Wieso falscher Thread? "3DMark11 Postet eure Punktzahl", nicht's anderes hab ich gemacht!



hir brauchste nur bild reinhaun , weil es hir keine Rangliste giebt ... beim Thread mit Rangliste mußte so posten

name | score | bla | bla | blabla | bla @bla |


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

Nyuki schrieb:


> mit dem i7980x sind vvl noch mehr drin.Der Chip kostet soviel wie mein ganzer Pc^^.Du kannst locker 5-6 wenn nicht mehr Generationen von Grakas abwarten und immer mehr Punkte holen.Der Chip ist voll Perverse.Ultra Power.


 

jap, bringt dir aber in nem grafikkarten benchmark nicht so viel, bzw sind die unterschiede zwischen den prozessorgenerationen nicht so gravierend für das ergebnis, wie es bei den Grafikkartengenerationen ist.

und die 580 GTX ist nunma das high end flasgschiff der aktuellen generation und meine schafft es gerade mal mit der 470 GTX mitzuhalten (ohne OC und tweaking).
ohne oc und tweaking packe ich nichtmal 5000 punkte.


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

@vaykir
also nochmal? Wenn du jetzt bencht ,keine 5k+? 

Ich meinte auch das der Chip noch für die nächsten Generationen um die volle Leistung der Grafikkarten zu entfalten vollkommen ausreicht.

Wenn ich meine Soc im Oc zustand bei dir reinhaue.Gefühlte 7k+.Wenn ich mit meinen kleinem AMD  nicht OC + Graka sind es 4600 Punkte.

Ich schätze jetzt aber nur.Auf jedenfall kann meine Karte noch mehr an Leistung.Brauche aber deinen Chip oder min. 2600k+ um die voll Leistung zu entfalten.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

richtig.
wenn ich so benche wie unten, also alles @ stock (bis auf die cpu), dann werdens keine 5k.

und dass die cpu noch für die näöchsten gpus reicht is klar 

jetzt hamwas!


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

Ich bin schon am schauen nach einem i7-980x lol


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (1. Februar 2011)

@Vaykir Naja, ich hätte jetzt gedacht auf Grund deines "Überprozessors" schaffst du mehr. Damit, dass die ATI so bremst hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet!


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2011)

Juhu neues Ergebnis!! 

5002Punkte  Result

3.92GHz X6, RAM 933MHz 5-5-5-18, 470GTX 830/1660/1802

Ob da noch was geht


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

@Jack

Ich hatte den Test mit 3.917 Ghz laufen lassen.
Seit dem Treiber 266.58 kann ich meinen vRam auf 1000 sprich 4000 laufen lassen ohne das Artefakte auftreten  geschweige die Spannung der VRams zu heben.Leider kann ich bis max. 4036 nur gehen laut dem Tuning-Tool.Ich muss das nochmal mit einem anderen Tool testen wo ich meine vRams noch höher ziehen kann.Vorher konnte ich nur bis max.3700Mhz gehen mit dem 260.99 und da kamen sofort Fehler.Bei mir ist das Potenzial mit den vRams noch nicht ausgeschöpft.Werde die Wochen wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit dafür habe nochmal testen.Von 3700>4000 gabs ca.70 Punkte mehr. Voll wenig  Liegt bestimmt auch an meinem Prozessor.Ich zieh demnächst mein Oldschool Ninja Kostüm an vom UR-UR-Vater und klau dem Vaykir seinen I7-980X sammt SSD  ...oops der war nur 1.56m Groß


----------



## schlenzie (1. Februar 2011)

Finde es echt faszinierend das meine config teilweise echt mehr Punkte bringt als manch aktuelle Systeme. Gerade gegenüber  AMD CPUs. 

Könnte mir auch noch vorstellen, das es einen Patch gibt, der AMD etwas besser darstellt als jetzt. Halt wie bei der alten 3Dmark06 Version. Wo NVIDIA grundsätzlich besser war als AMD


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

man wie oft noch leute:
die AMD karten kacken im gegensatz zu den nvidia karten nur deswegen so ab, weil die tesselation leistung viel geringer ist. je mehr power die karte bei tesselation bringt, desto mehr punkte gibts.

mit dem catalys 11.1e kann man den tesselation level auf amd karten abschalten, sodass eigl gar keine tesselation vorhanden ist. hat bei mir gute 800 punkte gebracht von 5200 auf knapp 6000.

@ nyuki
du kanst auch einfach deine graka mitbringen und nett fragen ob ich sie teste


----------



## Banane5 (2. Februar 2011)

vaykir hat vollkommen recht das man ohne tessalation mehr punkte bekommt
hier mit einer 6950@6970
@stock Result
@ 940/1450 Result
vorher hatte ich gute 5000 @ stock und oc ca 5200
bei mir sinds zwar nur 600 punkte mehr aber das liegt wohl am prozessor


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage, ich hab mit meinem 2600K@4GHz im Physik-Test nur ca. 4FPS, ist das normal? Meine Score sieht jedenfalls nicht entsprechend aus, im Performance Preset mit einer HD5970@850/1200 gibts nur ~P3500 
Scores für CPU Test und Kombinierter Test sind brutal schlecht (habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf aber etwa 1/10 von dem, was andere Leute haben), habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte=


----------



## sfc (5. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt P5021 mit Standardtaktraten erreicht. Mit dem 570er-Releasetreiber waren es noch P4911. Auch bei Mafia 2 habe ich jetzt durchschnittlich etwa 3 FPS mehr. Mal gucken, ob Nvidia da mit künftigen Treiber noch was rausholen kann.


----------



## Kr0n05 (6. Februar 2011)

Welchen treiber nutzt du?


----------



## sfc (6. Februar 2011)

266.58 vom 18.1.2011. Beim letzten Test war`s halt noch der Vorgänger. Keine Ahnung, welche Nummer der hatte


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, ich hab mit meinem 2600K@4GHz im Physik-Test nur ca. 4FPS, ist das normal? Meine Score sieht jedenfalls nicht entsprechend aus, im Performance Preset mit einer HD5970@850/1200 gibts nur ~P3500
> Scores für CPU Test und Kombinierter Test sind brutal schlecht (habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf aber etwa 1/10 von dem, was andere Leute haben), habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte=



der Mark-11 ist voll vebugt ... bei mir geht da auch kein (mehrfachGPU) , in Vantage zb. zieht mein SLI ab , aber im 11er wird das nicht erkannt ...


----------



## Roschnie (6. Februar 2011)

*Score: P4069 3DMarks

*Result


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

ok mit NvidiaInspektor gehts dann doch

Result


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

@ widder

Klarer Fall, Vram Mangel 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/585948


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

@Pumpi
komme schon näher


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

@ widder

Das ist ja schon bedrohlich, hör jetzt auf und schone Deine Hardware 

@ all

Mich würde eigentlich mal interessieren, ob ich so geil bin, oder die 580 User einfach nur lau ?

Result

Ich lieg mit den 6826 Punkten, mit single GTX 480, gerade einmal 6% hinter der besten GTX 580. Das kann doch eigentlich garnicht sein.


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> @ widder
> 
> Das ist ja schon bedrohlich, hör jetzt auf und schone Deine Hardware
> 
> ...



und hinter einen gtx570 Fake mit 7300 points


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

Wie, wo, versteh ich nicht ?


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wie, wo, versteh ich nicht ?



"stimpi" , Rangliste 3D-mark11 , 7200points ... hat beim Grafiktest1 47fps (sli) dann sli ausgemacht und single weiterlaufen löassen ... und hat dadurch 7200 points schau selber


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

> und hinter einen gtx570 Fake mit 7300 points



Ach so, absolute Frechheit, hatte in der Region gar nicht nach einer 570 ausschau gehalten 

Der Junge gehört auf Lebzeit gesperrt bei PCGH.

Haste das schon Destroyer gepostet ?


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ach so, absolute Frechheit, hatte in der Region gar nicht nach einer 570 ausschau gehalten
> 
> Der Junge gehört auf Lebzeit gesperrt bei PCGH.
> 
> Haste das schon Destroyer gepostet ?



nein ...


----------



## CeresPK (6. Februar 2011)

Mein Score war 5929
mit OC der Graka auf nen Core Clock von 900MHz und CPU @3,8GHz

Result


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hab Distroyer eine PN geschrieben, ich hoffe er meldet das auch der Moderation.

Bzw. möchte ich das hiermit tun.

*Liebe Moderation,*

der User stimpi2K4 hat beim großen Bench kontest (3DMark11) betrogen. Sein gebenchtes Ergebniss entspricht ganz offensichtlich nicht den Regeln.

Result

Im ersten Grapik's Test ist zu sehen, das das Ergebnis nicht mit einer Karte gemacht worden sein kann, diese Karte dieser Leistungklasse existiert noch nicht.

Bitte um Aufklärung und "Verfolgung" + schwerster Bestrafung !!!

Hier wurde das gefälschte Ergebniss Gepostet :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html

Edit:

Ich hab stimpi2K4 soeben angeschrieben, vielleicht macht er sich ja gerade.


----------



## widder0815 (7. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich hab Distroyer eine PN geschrieben, ich hoffe er meldet das auch der Moderation.
> 
> Bzw. möchte ich das hiermit tun.
> 
> ...



achja du hast mich ja ehm ausgelacht zwecks fehlenden Vram ... schau mal beim Vantage Thread vorbei -->


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Februar 2011)

wie kann man denn beim 3dmark11 betrügen?
Anzahl der Karten = 1 wurde vor dem Test gescannt !!!!!!!!
das ist kein Fake!!!! eher ein bug im ersten Test .. da kann ich nichts für.


----------



## Pumpi (7. Februar 2011)

Dann lass es nochmal laufen mit "ungebuggten" scan und annulier dein "seltsames" Ergebniss.

Es würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn es "ein zweites" mal spinnt !



> wie kann man denn beim 3dmark11 betrügen?


 
Kann mit dem noch nicht akzeptierten Treiber von NV zu tun haben !


----------



## widder0815 (7. Februar 2011)

lol , jaja ... der Grafiktest1 48fps ... sind genau die gleichen die man hat (ich auch) wenn mann mit 2x gtx570 bencht die nicht sonderlich übertaktet sind !!!! da hab ich dann auch 48fps 
komischer zufall oder ???!!!

und du bist dann ja der einziege (auf der ganzen Welt) der mal diesen bug hatte stimpi ... denkst du ich zieh mir mit der Kneifzange die hose an?

das ist zu 100% ein fake , nichtmal eine übertaktete HD5970 macht im 1. Grafiktest 48fps (da ist nix mit Bug)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Februar 2011)

Da steht doch eine Grafikkarte und sli ist aus. Ich habe auch nur eine 570GTX ... wenn du meinst das ist ein fake, versuch das doch nachzumachen. Das System wird vorher gescannt und nicht nachher. Meinst du ich würde nach dem Scan ein Karte einbauen, einen Test durchlaufen lassen und dann das SLI Kabel trennen ??? Wenn du das glaubst kann ich dir nicht helfen .....


----------



## Pumpi (7. Februar 2011)

Laß es neu laufen und gut is. Poste es ordentlich und fertig.

Machst du das nicht, hast du hier sicherlich bei den meisten verschissen !


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2011)

Oh man das war doch nicht mein einziges Ergebnis. Ich glaube drittes update .... das davor war jenes
Result


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Na das sieht doch gleich viel korrekter aus.

Was hast du dir denn gedacht, als du mit quasi den selben Einstellungen, knapp 10% mehr Leistung hattest ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Februar 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Oh man das war doch nicht mein einziges Ergebnis. Ich glaube drittes update .... das davor war jenes
> Result




Und du fandest den Punktesprung ohne Taktänderung nicht verwunderlich?
Das Ergebnis ist schon sehr sehr komisch.

Das Problem was ich aktuell damit habe, Der 3DMark sollte eigentlich die hier vermutete SLI-Manipulation gar nicht ermöglichen.
Startet man mit 2 Karten, werden die auch in den Sysinformationen angegeben.
Andere Manipulationen kann man nur erahnen, da das Ergebnis akzeptiert wurde.

Trotzdem!, ist so ein Score, mit dem Takt eigentlich nicht möglich!

Ein teilweise Blackscreen-Run könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Heißt, während dem Test gab es plötzlich einen Schwarzen Bildschirm mit 999FPS oder ähnlich. Dadurch ging der Durchschnitt im ersten Test so drastisch hoch.

Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## dorow (8. Februar 2011)

So hier mal ein schnell Durchlauf von mir.

*3DMark 2011 - P5144*


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2011)

Doch ich fand das schon ein bissel komisch aber ich habe auch gedacht, hey cool so viele Punkte.
Ich meine 3Dmark11 hat mir die Punkte ja quasi offiziell bestätigt und an manipulations Vorwürfe habe ich da garnicht gedacht. Bei so einem Benchmark kann man doch eigentlich nicht fudeln.
Habe selber auch nicht den Run beobachtet ..... mir ist lediglich einmal aufgefallen, dass ich anstatt des volumetric lighting effect komische Lichtkegel angezeigt bekommen habe. Jedenfalls ist 3dmark11 kurz vor Ende des ersten Test mit einer Fehlermeldung abgestüzt.


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein Ergebnis mit deaktivierter PhysX-Karte:

HeinzNeu | Xeon 3565@4.050 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 9-9-9-24@1.944 MHz | ATi Sapphire HD 5970@875 MHz GPU@1.150 MHz VRAM |* 8114 *Punkte 

Ergebnis


----------



## Banane5 (10. Februar 2011)

heinzneu
darf man dich nen freak nennen mit so ner graka und dieser punktzahl
echt klasse


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Februar 2011)

Darfst' de. Mich freut vor allem, dass ich diese Punktzahl mit meinen 24/7-Settings erreiche


----------



## Banane5 (10. Februar 2011)

coole sache


----------



## Mr. Blow (10. Februar 2011)

Mr. Blow | AMD 1090T @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 900/1200/---- | Result


----------



## widder0815 (10. Februar 2011)

der Grafiktest4 haut ganz schön rein

11058 | i72600k@4600mhz | gtx570 sLi 962/2200 | 8gb DDR3 1333 cL7


----------



## XeonB (11. Februar 2011)

Hi

habe ine HD 6950 2gb und habe keine Ahnung ob die Werte ok sind, deswegen versuchs ich mal hier.
Danke fürs draufschauen


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe ine HD 6950 2gb und habe keine Ahnung ob die Werte ok sind, deswegen versuchs ich mal hier.
> Danke fürs draufschauen



mußt dein ergebnis verlinken und reinstellen ... 4400p sind ok wenn du einen AMD oder alten Intel hasch (aber kann nicht hell sehn)


----------



## XeonB (11. Februar 2011)

Hab einen 965BE von AMD

Hilft das weiter (weiß nicht, wie ich verlinken kann)?

Danke


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Februar 2011)

Dann poste ich mal mein ersten Screenshot, mit neuen System, aber da geht noch viel mehr

i5-2500k@4,7; GTX570@900/1900


----------



## Pumpi (12. Februar 2011)

@ Kr0n05

Du bist mit Mark 06 hier falsch, außerdem solltest du im 11er Bereich auf einen "verbuggten" Run warten, ansonsten wirds mit ner 570 sehr peinlich !


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Februar 2011)

Verbuggten Run? 

Sorry Thread verdreht!

Richtigen Screen eingefügt!


----------



## NetXSR (14. Februar 2011)

Wie ist denn das?

P3245 scheint mir ein bisschen arg wenig bei dem System:

i7-960
GTX460 1GB
6GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

Alles @ Stock...


----------



## Hübie (15. Februar 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich ... i.was lief da falsch, der Score is irgendwie deutlich zu niedrig für 962Mhz GPU Takt mit ner 580
> 
> @ D!str(+)yer, wenn ihr nach Freiburg kommst geb ich einen aus!



Von hier:

Ich habe im Treiber alles auf HQ und Optiminierungen deaktiviert. Daher die recht niedrige Punktzahl.
Denke, das ich den Treiber noch mal zurücksetze und dann mal schaue was herauskommt 

LG Hübie


----------



## Portvv (15. Februar 2011)

Hier mal Meins:

Portvv - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core-i7 2600 @ 3990Mhz - P67 - 4x 2GB DDR3-1333Mhz - GTX 480 @ 800/1600/950 - P5699 - Result


----------



## Keeper_2 (19. Februar 2011)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das?
> 
> P3245 scheint mir ein bisschen arg wenig bei dem System:
> 
> ...



nö ist es nicht, der Benchmark ist sehr sehr GPU lastig und eine GTX460 ist nunmal nicht mehr die schnellste.


----------



## Matze211 (19. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Result


----------



## XeonB (19. Februar 2011)

Wie verlinke ich denn mein Ergebnis - muss ich mich registrieren? Reicht es die Adresse zu kopieren, die angezeigt wird?

Danke


----------



## danomat (19. Februar 2011)

Adresse kopieren

Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## XeonB (19. Februar 2011)

Versuch ich - danke


----------



## danomat (19. Februar 2011)

Was mir grad auffällt. Wie schafft Platz 26 und 27 mehr punkte mit einer 480 wie ich?
Bin bei 6687 Punkten 
Machen die 300mb vram soviel aus?
Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## darkycold (19. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Punkte.
System steht unten.

*P 2745*

SOllte für ne 5770 und nem 945 ganz gut sein..


----------



## toothpick (19. Februar 2011)

hab mal n bisz OC betrieben und behaupte mal dass das ganz gut ist 

i5 750 @ 3,733 Ghz
Gtx 570 Phantom @ 920 MHz/1840 MHz/2254 Mhz

vor dem OC:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

3d mark performance:
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3037/3dmark3.png
3d mark 11 extrem:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt. Wie schafft Platz 26 und 27 mehr punkte mit einer 480 wie ich?
> Bin bei 6687 Punkten
> Machen die 300mb vram soviel aus?
> Sent from my iPhone 4


 
Das ist schnell erklärt, unsere Speicher drehen nicht Däumchen 

Fordern und fördern muß die Devise heißen 

300MB alleine beim Vram machen enorm viel aus, teste halt.

Und bring deinen Main Ram auch gleich auf Touren


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

Was soll ich da testen? Kann der karte ja schlecht mehr vram geben

Das macht nicht jetzt verrückt. Gleich ma taktschraube hochdrehen


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

Sorry hatte mich verschrieben, meinte 300Mhz machen enorm viel aus. Ist ja der Unterschied zu dir und uns. Naja wirste ja gleich selber merken. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn du mit 2250Mhz auf einmal sehr nah bei uns bist !

Nein die Menge des Ram macht in dem Bench so ziemlich garnichts aus, schätze ich.


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

Wenns der RAM nicht ist weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hatte 961 MHz. 2254 mhzvram und 1,1x und 4,6 GHz CPU und 6687 Punkte.  Gibts doch nicht


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Wenns der RAM nicht ist weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hatte 961 MHz. 2254 mhzvram und 1,1x und 4,6 GHz CPU und 6687 Punkte. Gibts doch nicht


 
Ja in deinem Link ist die Mhz Zahl zu finden, aber nicht im Ranking. Im Ranking steht 1922Mhz. Von daher dachte ich du bist noch nicht am clocken. 

Kannste ja mal korrigieren lassen.

Eine Möglichkeit heraus zu finden was es ist, gibt es noch. Untertakte deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 1066Mhz, wenn du ca. 150 Punkte weniger hast, dann könnte es sein das du bei 1600Mhz 150 Punkte mehr als jetzt hättest.

Dann würdest du dir 2000er Ram kaufen und die 580er angreifen 

Ganz im Ernst, versuch es mit dem Ram, dann weißt du zumindest woran es liegt.


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

Im Ranking auf Platz 29 stehen alle Daten  alle MHz Angaben 
Aber wie ich jetzt den RAM untertakte bei sandy ka 

Aber wenn's nur am RAM liegt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen ))


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

Wie man das bei Sandy macht weiß ich leider auch nicht, frag doch mal widder 08/15, der ist sehr nett und gibt dir bestimmt Auskunft.

Fakt ist dennoch das du deine Angaben unkorrekt bzw verdreht gemacht hast :



> GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922


 
Erst GPU Takt, dann shader, dann Vram Geschwindigkeit !!!


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

Jo werd ich machen. morgen mal an pmen. 
Danke erstma

Den kleinen Zahlendreher wird mit destryer hoffentlich verzeihen 

Nun wieder an Kano. Qfd. Fta. Perota. Ishikawa.


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

hmmm komisch ... 

mit cpu auf 4,95ghz(Vcore auto=1,48) --> 8800Physik Punkte ,Ram latenzen zwangsläufig 7-7-7-21-3T | 1370

mit cpu auf 4,6ghz (Vcore auto =1,36) -->10200Physik Punkte ,Ram latenzen 7-7-7-20-1T | 1333





danomat schrieb:


> Im Ranking auf Platz 29 stehen alle Daten  alle MHz Angaben
> Aber wie ich jetzt den RAM untertakte bei sandy ka
> 
> Aber wenn's nur am RAM liegt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen ))



beim mark11 hinken wir mit den 570gern bisl hinter den 480gern hinterher (aber ganz knapp) , die 480ger haben mehr Vram und 68Rops (gtx570 60Rops) shader einheiten sind gleich .


----------



## Gothic1806 (26. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meins Result 

Glaub kann zufrieden sein bis Sandy einzieht


Mfg.   Markus


----------



## Hübie (26. Februar 2011)

36xx ist arg wenig für ne GTX 570... Da ist die CPU eindeutig überfordert. Ein SB hilft dir da ordentlich auf die Sprünge 

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## -NTB- (26. Februar 2011)

1milliarde punkte, mit neuer  gtx1080ultra+


----------



## cultraider (27. Februar 2011)

Result

sieht irgendwie wenig aus 

naja bevor die ersten 12monate rum sind, wird eh nix übertaktet 
also alles noch auf standard....

€: hab auch noch nix im bios von wegen ram-settings eingestellt etc. dafür muss ich mich erstma einlesen und zeit haben 

aber der sprung von e6750 und 8800gt auf jetz, macht sich beim zoggn schonmal ein wenig bemerkbar 

€2: nur mal kurz graka übertaktet

ich finds gut  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/735132

aber was meckert der da immer von wegen treiber? grml


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (27. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Result mit einer GTX460 und Phenom II X6: P4361

Nach dem Bios-Flash (kann der GPU jetzt 1,21V geben) laufen diese Settings stabil. Ich werd mal versuchen evtl. die 1000MHz zu erreichen, weil irgendwie muss ich ja jetzt bei den neuen 560ern mithalten


----------



## NetXSR (28. Februar 2011)

Keeper_2 schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht, der Benchmark ist sehr sehr GPU lastig und eine GTX460 ist nunmal nicht mehr die schnellste.


 

Das beruhigt mich ungemein Keeper, danke! 

GTX560 ist schon unterwegs


----------



## widder0815 (28. Februar 2011)

Achtet mal nicht auf die gesamt Punktezahl ... sondern auf die FPS zahlen , alles unter 40fps kann man vergessen ... also wenn Games mit dieser Grafik kommen (wann auch immer) sieht das für die meisten sehr Übel aus , sogar die gtx580 würde abkaken (ist mir mal so eben aufgefallen als ich par FPS zahlen angeschaut habe)

Also bei der rangliste , alles ab Platz 27 würde in Games abkaken die solche Grafik und Tesslation aufwarten , wie der 11wer mitbringt .


----------



## blackedition94 (28. Februar 2011)

Habe mal kurz eine Frage, wiso erkennt der 3DMark11 mein SLi Gespann nicht? In allen Benchnmakrs (Vantage,etc) und Spielen funktioniert es nur nicht im 11er ?!? Eig. sollte er ja sli unterstützen.
Und ja ich weiß ich habe kein board des offiziell sli unterstütz, aber wenn man weiß wie, dann geht es. Also daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Achtet mal nicht auf die gesamt Punktezahl ... sondern auf die FPS zahlen , alles unter 40fps kann man vergessen ... also wenn Games mit dieser Grafik kommen (wann auch immer) sieht das für die meisten sehr Übel aus , sogar die gtx580 würde abkaken (ist mir mal so eben aufgefallen als ich par FPS zahlen angeschaut habe)
> 
> Also bei der rangliste , alles ab Platz 27 würde in Games abkaken die solche Grafik und Tesslation aufwarten , wie der 11wer mitbringt .



Wenn es danach geht, musst du dich an den Extreme Settings orientieren. Denn wenn ein Spiel mit der Grafik raus kommt, dann möchte das sicher keiner auf 720p spielen wie im Performance preset, sondern eher mit 1080p wie im Extreme preset. Da würden selbst SLI/CF-Gespanne abkacken.



blackedition94 schrieb:


> Habe mal kurz eine Frage, wiso erkennt der 3DMark11 mein SLi Gespann nicht? In allen Benchnmakrs (Vantage,etc) und Spielen funktioniert es nur nicht im 11er ?!? Eig. sollte er ja sli unterstützen.
> Und ja ich weiß ich habe kein board des offiziell sli unterstütz, aber wenn man weiß wie, dann geht es. Also daran liegt es nicht.


 

Welchen Treiber nutzt du?
Die SLI Unterstützung wurde erst im letzten Treiber integriert!


----------



## blackedition94 (28. Februar 2011)

ForceWare 257.21 weil die neueren nicht richtig mit dem "sli hack" harmonieren. Ok dann liegt es wohl daran. Schade, dann muss ich wohl warten bis es ein update gibt...


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (28. Februar 2011)

4002

Ist das normal für mein System (siehe signatur)?


----------



## Keeper_2 (28. Februar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> 4002
> 
> Ist das normal für mein System (siehe signatur)?


 
ja is normal.


----------



## widder0815 (1. März 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, musst du dich an den Extreme Settings orientieren. Denn wenn ein Spiel mit der Grafik raus kommt, dann möchte das sicher keiner auf 720p spielen wie im Performance preset, sondern eher mit 1080p wie im Extreme preset. Da würden selbst SLI/CF-Gespanne abkacken.



nene ... im Performance preset ist nicht der unterschied zu extreme nur die Auflösung ... das wird keinen sooo grossen stellenwert haben ... ich benche das morgen mal mit FullHd ... quasi performance mit Full hd  mal schaun

@D!str(+)yer
also hast recht , mit 1920-1080 wird es auf Performance nicht spielbar sein ...Aber--> ich  hab ein Kompromiss gefunden , Performance in 1680-1050 ...
 das unterscheidet sich auf meinen 27" nicht ersichtlich von 1920-1080 und sieht sehr gut aus und wäre spielbar mit meinen sys . Result


----------



## davidoff78 (1. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Result mit einer GTX460 und Phenom II X4
Result


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (4. März 2011)

Result


...


----------



## Banane5 (5. März 2011)

Result
6950@6970@940/1450
i7-860@ 3,4 ghz


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2011)

Hier mein Ergebnis: *5093 Punkte*

Ich hab es auf Performance laufen lassen, hier noch der Link:

0875's Score

Sys:

I5 2500K
570 Phantom

Beide noch auf Standardtakt, 
wenns mich freut takte ich mal ein bisl rauf 


0857


----------



## IronIvan (6. März 2011)

Komisch ..man sagt I5 2500K ist schneller als I7 920....ich hab *P5441* mit 920 & GTX 570SC


----------



## Bl0ody666 (6. März 2011)

i7-950 @3,9
2x gtx 460 sli ..nice baby

Points:7093


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2011)

@IronIvan

Nun, ich denke bei diesem Bench ist eher die GPU das ausschlaggebende Element.
Ich schätze dass das "SC" hinter deiner Graka Superclocked heißt, also das sie Werksseitig übertaktet wurde.
Wenn ich mich nicht geirrt habe, hat deine Graka also von Haus aus mehr Leistung...

Ich hab ja wie gesagt die GTX 570 Phantom @750|1500|1950| 0.962V


0857


----------



## Banane5 (6. März 2011)

also ich bekomme 600 punkte mehr nur weil ich meinen i7-960 auf 3,4 ghz habe deswegen habe ich auch über 6000 punkte(siehe oben) ich habe sie zwar oc das macht so ca 200 punkte also habe ich ohne oc der graka 5800-5900 nur weil mein prozessor höher getaktet is


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2011)

Aha,

Also ist die CPU doch nicht so unwichtig, ich dachte es ginge Hauptsächlich um die Grafikleistung...
Vermutlich werden dann die PhysX Effekte teilweise oder gänzlich von der CPU erledigt während sich die GPU mit Licht/Schatten etc. langweilt.
Dann würde der Prozessor stärker ins Gewicht fallen und natürlich mehr Punkte bringen.

Mal schaun was sich da mit meinem Boxed-Kühler machen lässt.


0857


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. März 2011)

Hier mein Ergbenis:

6034 Punkte

Mit einem Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4,0 GHz und einer Übertakteten GTX570 Phantom von Gainward!


----------



## Banane5 (6. März 2011)

@ da_obst stimmt ich glaube ich habe bei der physx score ca 400 punkte mehr als ohne oc´en aber die grafikleitung wird auch etwas mehr


----------



## Benie (6. März 2011)

Meine Punkte:

P4060 Result

Mit nem alten E6850@3Ghz 4GB Ram und GTX570


----------



## oswin (10. März 2011)

hi meine werte 

result 

schaut euch mal den gpu takt an is da was net richtig? oder sind die punkte ok für ne 560er ?


----------



## Banane5 (11. März 2011)

sieht iwi so aus als sei die karte nicht aus dem energispar modi rausgegeangen also mit ner gtx 560 müssteste eig 4000+ punkte bekommen ich habe mit einer 6950 ca 4600 und die is eig nicht viel besser
es liegt auch nen bisschen an dem prozessor intels sind da immer ein bisschen besser aber mehr punkte müssteste trotzdem habe


----------



## oswin (15. März 2011)

ja ich hab die tage mal rumprobiert..

also ich hab ja 8 gb arbeitspeicher (ddr2 1066er 5 5 5 15) 2 module sind wohl hin das board lief auf 400 mhz (ddr2 800 mit schlechten latenzen) wegen auto einstellungen des bios bei 533 mhz sagt der ram auf wiedersehen  400 mhz gibts selten fehler also is der meiner meinung nach einfach hin 


ich hab 4 gb entfernt (die kaputten)  und nu hab ich mehr punkte erreicht nicht ganz 4000 trotzdem finde ich ich es immernoch nicht ganz so gut eine 470er dürfte nicht sehr viel schneller ausfallen (da ich jemandem mit pII x6 1090t und 470 kenne) trotzdem hat er deutlich mehr punkte woran kanns liegen ich poste heut noch paar screen shots von cpu z und gpu z 

zur einergiesparmodus da hattest du recht ich hab im treiber mal umgestellt dann hat die 560 ti oc seine volle mhz


----------



## widder0815 (15. März 2011)

oswin schrieb:


> hi meine werte
> 
> result
> 
> schaut euch mal den gpu takt an is da was net richtig? oder sind die punkte ok für ne 560er ?


 
die 4100GPU punkte sind normal ... aber irgendwas scheint dein Ergebnis zu beeinflussen ... weil AMD ist schon nicht so gut , aber 2400CPU Punkte mit einem x6 ist auch für AMD zu wenig


----------



## Fossi777 (15. März 2011)

Kann es sein dass du die Firewall Comodo Internet Security verwendest ???, 

Sollte das der Fall sein muss diese erst komplett deinstalliert werden   um ein richtiges Ergebnis zu bekommen ,..

Deaktivieren reicht nicht !!!! Danach sind es ca 25 % mehr CPU / Physiks Score ....


----------



## Lyran (15. März 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Also ist die CPU doch nicht so unwichtig, ich dachte es ginge Hauptsächlich um die Grafikleistung...
> Vermutlich werden dann die PhysX Effekte teilweise oder gänzlich von der CPU erledigt während sich die GPU mit Licht/Schatten etc. langweilt.
> Dann würde der Prozessor stärker ins Gewicht fallen und natürlich mehr Punkte bringen.



Es gibt in den 3DMarks ja traditionsgemäß sowohl GPU als auch CPU Test, das ist beim 3DMark 11 nicht anders 



> In the Combined Test, the CPU handles rigidbody physics while the GPU looks after softbody physics for the waving flags, again using Bullet Physics.



klick


----------



## oswin (15. März 2011)

@Fossi777  genau die benutz ich 


edit:

so nu hab ich comodo deinstalliert schaut euch das an ich bin voll zufrieden das ist ja ein gewaltiger sprung 


result 

na ja comodo bremst ja gewaltig


----------



## oswin (15. März 2011)

hhhmmmm nun frag ich mich verhält sich die poutpost firewall genauso ?  wenn das ein generelles problem is dann bleib ich bei comodo ausser dieser einen sache is es ja net schlecht


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

So hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fossi777 (15. März 2011)

oswin schrieb:


> @Fossi777  genau die benutz ich [/QUOTE
> 
> Jo die bremst gewaltig , aber nur beim 3dmark11....


----------



## derPate (16. März 2011)

Result

Habe keine Programme im Vorfeld geschlossen und auch keine "besonderen" Einstellungen im Vorfeld vorgenommen. Lässt sich das Ergebnis noch nach oben pushen? Ist ja eher mager, oder?


----------



## Stormraider03 (17. März 2011)

Hi

Hab auch mal grad nen test gemacht 
Komisch bei mir stürzt immer die neue 3Dmark Vantage version ab, 1.01   1.02 geht???

i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz AsRock P55 Pro/USB3 1156 Netzteil 750 Watt Energon ??? 4x2Gb DDR3 im Dual Channel Hitachi IDE 1TB Festplatte XFX Radeon 6970 HD 2 GB Win 7Home Premium Lg Multi DVD Brenner

Externe Trust 5.1--16 Bit Soundkarte

Windows 7 x64


----------



## Ripcord (21. März 2011)

i5 2500 und gtx 460 

4334 3DMarks

Result


wie man sieht, kommt selbst eine extrem übertaktete gtx460 nicht an eine gtx 470 ran, zumindest im 3dmark.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

i7 2600K@5.2GHz
HD5970
8GB AData Ram 1866 CL8
P8P67 Deluxe

E13320
P9907
X3904


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2011)

Was schneller Ram im 3D-mark11 ausmacht 

i7 2600k 4,7ghz --> 11965 PhysX Points  (erstmal nebenbei die Meisten i7 980 Weg --> Gebombt)


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | P5927 | HWBot Link


----------



## Mr.Highway (31. März 2011)

4390 3DMarks 

Q9550 +  6970
@ 4ghz


----------



## Obihamster (1. April 2011)

so dann will ich auchmal ^^ 
AMD 1100T @ 4GHz 
Asus Crosshair 4 Extreme 
16 GB 1333 Ram
3X Readon 6970 CF 
P9389

Result


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2011)

Dann mal was von mir,4686P. Ist nicht besonder viel


----------



## sodelle (3. April 2011)

naja

Result


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2011)

1090t @ 4214 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |HD 5870 @ 940/1300 @ CF |P9302 | Result

1090t @ 4214 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |HD 5870 @ 940/1300 @ CF |X4031 | Result

1090t @ 4214 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |HD 5870 @ 940/1300 @ CF |E11479|Result


----------



## smoky-jo (4. April 2011)

3D Mark 11
E18553 -> Result
P14980 -> Result
X5760  -> Result

3D Mark Vantage
P56606 -> Result

System siehe Signatur


----------



## dr.doofenschmerz (24. April 2011)

Punkte: 9397


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. April 2011)

Result


----------



## Agr9550 (29. April 2011)

Hab ja nun langgenug gewartet bis die ersten updates für den 11er kamen somit nun auch nen bench von mir sind schonmal 3000points mehr als zur 1version vom 11er mit haargenau den selben settings  

i7 875k @4ghz (24/7settings)
tri cf 3x725/100  (1x5970 1x 5870)


Result


----------



## quadratkeks (29. April 2011)

Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

@Agr: Auch hier nochmal Vergleich. Masterchief79's 9837 marks 3DMark11 - Performance run with Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/1200MHz

Habe auch schon 9900 geschafft aber noch nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. April 2011)

jo is kein hammer score ich weiss, wollt nur ma schauen ob er inzwischenmal cf fähig is das lettemal direkt nach der einführung hatte ich nur 6600 

hab nun eh wieder mein 10.4a treiber drauf und bios eddiert also wart ma die tage ab


----------



## Icz3ron3 (2. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | P6775 

Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | X2460


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2011)

@Icz3ron3: Sag mal deine CPU rennt nicht wirklich nur @Stock, also 2,83 GHz? 
Du hast eine GTX 590, mannoman mach deiner CPU mal Dampf, damit die 590 auch nur annähernd ins schitzen kommt.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (2. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> @Icz3ron3: Sag mal deine CPU rennt nicht wirklich nur @Stock, also 2,83 GHz?
> Du hast eine GTX 590, mannoman mach deiner CPU mal Dampf, damit die 590 auch nur annähernd ins schitzen kommt.


 
mehr als 3,1ghz gehen nich das würde den kohl am ende auch nich fett machen 
hab schon überlegt auf den ivy zuwarten oder vorher doch den i7 2600 zuholen keine ahnung 
das die karte nun teils ausgebremst würd hab ich auch schon gehört aber noch kann mein esel kein gold kacken 
solange das trotzdem gutläuftg muss das erstmal so reichen 

das was mir sorgen macht sind die benchs bei 3dmark06


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2011)

Du bekommst den schicken Quaddi nur auf 3,1 GHz?? 
Bei mir lief die CPU locker auf 3,4 mit nem FSB von 400 auf nem Asus P5Q Pro und wurde erst ab 3,6 GHZ spürbar hitziger.
Was hast du denn für einen Kühler drauf?
Ich denke mit ca. 3,4 bis 3,6 Ghz, welche nicht schwierig zu erreichen sind, holst du schon einiges mehr aus deiner 590 raus.
Wenn du dich nicht soweit traust mit dem OC, dann denk auf jeden Fall über eine Sandy CPU nach! 
So kannst du die Leistng garnicht ausschöpfen.
Grob zum Vergleich: meine 580 wird mit meinem i5 erst ab 3,8 GHz nicht mehr ausgebremst...


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Mai 2011)

hab noch mal meine alten cpu-z werte nachgesehen 450mhz auf 3,8 da hat ich auch ne wakü drin was jetzt nich mehr der fall is
mein cpu -block hatte damals ein riss bekommen und hab das noch frühzeitig mitbekommen daher läuft jetzt die cpu nur mit intel kühler
will erst ab sysneu mir wieder was zulegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is zwar nich meine cpu aber das selbe problem hat ich auch


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde nicht zu lange warten , weil sonst die gtx590 immer mehr veraltet ... bevor du 600€ für eine GPU ausgibst , wärst du mit einem Pc Upgrade ala 2500k + P67 Board DDR3 Ram + gtx560ti besser bediehnt gewesen .


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht zu lange warten , weil sonst die gtx590 immer mehr veraltet ... bevor du 600€ für eine GPU ausgibst , wärst du mit einem Pc Upgrade ala 2500k + P67 Board DDR3 Ram + gtx560ti besser bediehnt gewesen .


 
widder is doch schon soweit in planung, kann dir ja mal kurz sagen was es sein soll
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
Fatal1ty P67 Professional ASRock
Mushkin DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
Corsair Hydro Series H60

der rest is alles vorhanden siehe sig


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> widder is doch schon soweit in planung, kann dir ja mal kurz sagen was es sein soll
> Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
> Fatal1ty P67 Professional ASRock
> Mushkin DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
> ...


 Na dann setz das mal demnächst um, denn der Preisverfall bei Hardware und erst recht bei High-End Komponenten wie eine 580 oder 590 ist gigantisch und da wärst du widder's genanntem System effektiver dran gewesen.
Solange du deine 590 nicht richtig nutzen kannst ist, ist es Geldrausschmiss.
Hättest erst solange sparen sollen bis du alles komplett hättest kaufen können. 
Schätze das planst du beim nächsten Mal anders!? 

btw: mitlerweile ziemlich OT die die kleine Diskussion hier. 
Ich werde morgen auch mal wieder den 3DMark durchrattern lassen und hier was aktuelles posten.


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

Also iwie sucken meine Ergebnisse... :/

Jmd ne Idee was ich verbessern könnte..? 

Result​


----------



## widder0815 (4. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Also iwie sucken meine Ergebnisse... :/
> 
> Jmd ne Idee was ich verbessern könnte..?
> 
> Result​



Wenn es um das Benchen geht , dann sind volgende Sachen wichtig .

Den schnellsten Ram (1000mhz aufwerts) ...der sinnloseste Ram den ich kenne , ist DDR3-1600 ... 1333ger reicht voll aus , und zum Benchen dann 2000der ... aber 1600der ?
WaKü CPU und GPU
1-2 Flaschen Bier


----------



## CypherWTF (6. Mai 2011)

Sind 6791 Punkte bei Performance ok für mein System?


----------



## TheReal (7. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine Werte: Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2011)

CypherWTF schrieb:


> Sind 6791 Punkte bei Performance ok für mein System?


 Joa geht in Ordnung, mit mehr OC und ner stärkeren CPU wäre auch noch deutlich mehr drin. 2xGTX460 entsprechen ja etwa 2xHD5850, und die wiederum wieder ziemlich genau einer HD5970 (womit wir bei meiner Graka wären^^), und wenn ich alles bis aufs äußerste prügle schaffe ich ~P9900. Normal sind so ~P7000 mit dem 2600K auf 4GHz.


----------



## dome33 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe 7247 punkte bei performence (habe die demo )Result 

habe  bis jetzt kein oc betriben


----------



## ebola (24. Mai 2011)

ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | P4297 | Result

Ergebniss OK??

Was sollte mit nem 4 Kernen noch so möglich sein??


----------



## CypherWTF (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte nu meine CPU auf 4 Ghz übertaktet und die Benchmarkwerte sind runtergegangen...

mit 4ghz hab ich nur noch 6633 Punkte im Performance-Bereich...


----------



## widder0815 (27. Mai 2011)

CypherWTF schrieb:


> Ich hatte nu meine CPU auf 4 Ghz übertaktet und die Benchmarkwerte sind runtergegangen...
> 
> mit 4ghz hab ich nur noch 6633 Punkte im Performance-Bereich...



Das ist bei mir auch so ... mit 4,6ghz gibt es mehr Punkte als mit 4,95ghz


----------



## CypherWTF (27. Mai 2011)

und warum?

beim 3dmark06 hab ich mit 4ghz mehr als mit 3,6ghz...


----------



## widder0815 (27. Mai 2011)

Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht , aber im CPU Test gehn deutlich weniger Fps ...


----------



## HAWX (27. Mai 2011)

Weil der 11er 3D Mark nichts taugt!
Am besten ist immer noch der Vantage


----------



## Agr9550 (27. Mai 2011)

CypherWTF schrieb:


> und warum?
> 
> beim 3dmark06 hab ich mit 4ghz mehr als mit 3,6ghz...


06 profitiert auch von viel cpu takt da spielen grakas nur ne minimale nebenrolle ,selbst mit tri cf und quad cf kommste im 06 nich weit wenn dein cpu ned geht wie die hölle....
warum das beim 11 so is keine ahnung das teil is eh stinklangweilig  ambessten bei vantage bleiben


----------



## PCTom (29. Mai 2011)

was macht man(n) wenn lange Weile herrscht


----------



## widder0815 (30. Mai 2011)

Neue Bestleistung


----------



## hd5870 (30. Mai 2011)

System siehe Signatur.


----------



## Benie (3. Juni 2011)

Paar Points mehr durch 275.33WHQL von P4060 auf P4143


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Juni 2011)

Bei mir waren es fast 1000 punkte alter Treiber *15000 *neuer Betatreiber *15800*


----------



## PCTom (4. Juni 2011)

platz 11 von 96 bei single gpu im ranking pcghx, das ist doch mal ne ansage  da geht bestimmt noch was


----------



## Lutz81 (4. Juni 2011)

275.33 WHQL von P7082 auf P7550 mit ner "alten" GTX 480


----------



## Prognose Bumm (7. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich hätte eine Frage zur Angabe des CPU-Taktes: Ich habe einen i5-2500K, noch nicht übertaktet, also mit 3,3 GHz im Last/Vierkernbetrieb. Beim Performance-Test von 3DMark11 ergeben sich aber knapp 3,6 GHz aufgrund des Sandy-Turbos. Welche Frequenz wäre jetzt die korrekte Angabe?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn deine Cpu stock gelaufen ist , natürlich 3,3ghz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2011)

wäre es nicht sinnvoll die liste in single und multi/sli/crossfire aufzuteilen ?! wäre übersichtlicher


----------



## Lutz81 (8. Juni 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wäre es nicht sinnvoll die liste in single und multi/sli/crossfire aufzuteilen ?! wäre übersichtlicher


 
ist doch in Overall,Multi GPU und Single GPU aufgeteilt....3 Listen für Performance und 3 Listen für Extreme Setting
Was meinst du ???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juni 2011)

Oh wie peinlich  habe nie soweit runter gescrollt 

sorry


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den Benchmark (nicht das Programm an sich) starte.
Kann es an einer zu niedrigen maximalen Auflösung des Monitors liegen?


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

wäre extrem nett, wenn du auch evtl möglicherweise vllt die fehlermeldung auch schreibst?
weil jetzt kann dir keiner helfen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wäre extrem nett, wenn du auch evtl möglicherweise vllt die fehlermeldung auch schreibst?
> weil jetzt kann dir keiner helfen.


Ich habe den Benchmark noch mal installiert und durchlaufen lassen.
Beim erstenmal war ich nicht dabei, ich glaube, ich war rauchen, aber diesmal schon.
Und an der Auflösung wird es wohl nicht liegen, denn der Fehler kommt beim CPU-Test, dem Physiktest. Dies ist die Fehlermeldung:
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5742/3dm11f.jpg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (19. Juni 2011)

Diese meldung hab ich immer wenn ich irgendwo was zu sehr OC hab ...und der Mark abschmiert


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist nichts übertaktet.


EDIT:
Habe jetzt mal prime95 laufen lassen, und zwar 4x die 7800 Lucas Lehmer Aufgaben, keine errors oder warnings, aber mir ist aufgefallen, daß der vierte Kerne langsamer war, als die anderen, die immer etwa gleichzeitig zum nächsten Durchlauf übergingen.


----------



## hwk (20. Juni 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichts übertaktet.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Habe jetzt mal prime95 laufen lassen, und zwar 4x die 7800 Lucas Lehmer Aufgaben, keine errors oder warnings, aber mir ist aufgefallen, daß der vierte Kerne langsamer war, als die anderen, die immer etwa gleichzeitig zum nächsten Durchlauf übergingen.



Vllt mal die Grafikkarte testen


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. Juni 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Vllt mal die Grafikkarte testen


Aber die ist grade erst neu...
Und der Benchmark schmiert ja beim CPU Test ab.

Wie teste ich denn außerdem meine Graka?


----------



## hwk (20. Juni 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Aber die ist grade erst neu...
> Und der Benchmark schmiert ja beim CPU Test ab.
> 
> Wie teste ich denn außerdem meine Graka?


 
Heaven, GPUTool etc. unter umständen könntest du auch Prime mal länger laufen lassen.. oft gibts erst später Fehler


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. Juni 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Heaven, GPUTool etc. unter umständen könntest du auch Prime mal länger laufen lassen.. oft gibts erst später Fehler


thx


----------



## B4C4RD! (20. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine kleine Benchsession 

Entry
#_>  ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

 Performance
#_>  ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Xtreme
#_> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. Juni 2011)

Ich mußte den Benchmark patchen, jetzt klappt alles wunderbar, mein Ergbnis kommt in den dafür vorgesehenden Strang.


----------



## alex0582 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo

habe mit meinem System P5333 kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor

AMD Phenom 2 940BE
8GB GSkill F2 8000
Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Zotac 580GTX Amp 2

nix übertaktet !!


----------



## Niza (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe wenig:

P2609

3D Mark 11 1.02 Basic

System steht unten
Bild im Anhang Ergebnis


----------



## Nico Bellic (23. Juni 2011)

alex0582 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe mit meinem System P5333 kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor
> 
> ...


Das liegt sicher am relativ kleinen Prozessor.


----------



## alex0582 (23. Juni 2011)

mh na gut wenns am cpu liegt kann man nix machen will auf die am3+ warten mich wundert bloss das sogar viele 570gtx mehr punkte haben 

kann es sein das vista ein grosser fresser ist ? hab ich noch drauf bin zu faul win 7 zu installieren


----------



## Nico Bellic (23. Juni 2011)

alex0582 schrieb:


> mh na gut wenns am cpu liegt kann man nix machen will auf die am3+ warten mich wundert bloss das sogar viele 570gtx mehr punkte haben
> 
> kann es sein das vista ein grosser fresser ist ? hab ich noch drauf bin zu faul win 7 zu installieren


Vista ist schon ganz gut im Ressourcen schlucken, sollte aber eigentlich mit 512 MB zufrieden sein. Tendenziell ist Win7 schneller, aber ich denke auch, daß Vista unterbewertet wird.
Aber schau dir doch mal an, wie deine Graka in den Benchmarks abschneidet und vergleiche sie mit deinen Ergebnissen, wenn du ein Spiel hast, mit welchem getestet wurde.
Die CPU kannst du ja über die Mflops messen und mit dem Standardwert für diese CPU im Vergleich einordnen.

Bedenke aber auch, daß bei dem Benchmark die CPU eine recht hohe Relevanz für das Ergebnis hat. Bei Spielen sollte dein Rechner ziemlich schnell sein, weit schneller, als das Benchmark-Ergebnis vermuten läßt.


----------



## Lutz81 (23. Juni 2011)

alex0582 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe mit meinem System P5333 kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor
> 
> ...


 
Gruß in die Saale Stadt

Vista braucht ein bisl mehr Ram aber davon hast du ja genug.......wenn du alle Updates und Service Pack 2 druff hast, ist es eigentlich gleich schnell....hatte bis vor einem halben Jahr auch noch Vista.

Ist dein Graka Treiber up to date???

P.S Meine GTX 480 macht P7550 allerdings stark übertaktet


----------



## alex0582 (23. Juni 2011)

dein cpu hat auch nen paar mhz mehr


----------



## TcKiller (24. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Ergebniss. 

Die Cpu Bremst aus  

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Geicher (25. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt auch mal den 3D Mark 11 installiert, da er bei meiner Grafikkarte umsonst dabei war.
Allerdings
ist mir beim Endergebnis mitgeteilt worden, dass der "Physic Score" zu gering sei ( etwa 6000)
Die anderen Ergebnisse sind laut 3D Mark und einiger von mit aufgestellter Vergleiche normal.

Endergebnis: 4688 Punkte

Aber woran könnte es liegen, das dieser Physic Score so niedrig ist?

Mein System:
GTX 560 TI @950/2250/1062V
Core i5 2500k @4,1GHz
8GB RAM
Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. Juni 2011)

Normal sind 7000 Physic Punkte ...mhhh , bei mir brechen die Physic Punkte ab 4,8ghz ein(mit 4,6-4,7ghz habe ich die meißten)  vieleicht mehr vCore ? oder hast auf Auto ...


----------



## Geicher (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich die CPU auf Standard stelle, bekomme ich nur um die 5000 Punkte....


----------



## Lutz81 (25. Juni 2011)

also ich bin bei 12464 Physics Punkten.....bei 4,4Ghz....


----------



## ad_ (25. Juni 2011)

@ Geicher

habe ein identisches System:

GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz
Core i5 2500k @ Stock mit Turbo 3.6 GHz
8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24
Win 7 64 Bit SP1

Result

Eigentlich müsste dein Physics Score höher sein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Juni 2011)

Sys. siehe Signatur

5116points

Result


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Juni 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Sys. siehe Signatur
> 
> 5116points
> 
> Result



Wow, reife Leistung ... ein AMD zieht ja sogar mit 0 mhz ab wie Sau


----------



## Predator7888 (26. Juni 2011)

5914 P sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Juni 2011)

26k ~ 4500mhz | gtx570 ~ 1,1v 959mhz | 7087

 ~ 1,1v 989mhz Treiber absturtz
 ~ 1,1v 969mhz Treiber absturtz
 ~ 1,1v 959mhz check


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wow, reife Leistung ... ein AMD zieht ja sogar mit 0 mhz ab wie Sau


 

Kannst mal sehen ... ungeahnte Fähigkeiten ... 

3,9G  GHz waren es glaub ich .......


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> 5914 P sieht doch ganz gut aus


 Mit deiner 5970? Da muss aber noch mehr drin sein  Hier mal ein Ergebnis von mir:


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> 26k ~ 4500mhz | gtx570 ~ 1,1v 959mhz | 7087
> 
> ~ 1,1v 989mhz Treiber absturtz
> ~ 1,1v 969mhz Treiber absturtz
> ~ 1,1v 959mhz check



Uups , ich hatte vergessen mein Ram auf 2133 zu stellen , darum hatte ich auch nur 10,9k CPU Punkte (normal sind 11,6k)
Werde ich nach der Arbeit erneut Benchen ...


----------



## jianan (27. Juni 2011)

500000 ne 0 weniger 
geteilt durch 50 
mal 2


----------



## moemasta (30. Juni 2011)

Result
is das normal?


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Juni 2011)

Result

das ist mM nach irgendwie... mickrig... 

tipps? (die karte hat am ende vom bench auch nur 56 grad  )


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juni 2011)

4643punkte 
mit i7 920 und gtx 470
hier


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

moemasta schrieb:


> Result
> is das normal?




Ja das haut hin  Kann ja auhc mal ein Test mit einer HD 5870 und meinem 1090t machen ^^

Edit: Habe mit meinem 1090t @ 3,8Ghz und einer HD 5870 um die 5000 Punkte


----------



## Q!...deluxe (3. Juli 2011)

*6577...
*...bis jetzt ohne OC...


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juli 2011)

update 

5733 punkte
i7 920  und gtx 470
hier


----------



## JohnZoidberg (5. Juli 2011)

5848 Punkte
Enttäuschend niedrige FPS.
Ist das normal?

Beim Zweiten Mal ist es abgestürzt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (5. Juli 2011)

JohnZoidberg schrieb:


> 5848 Punkte
> Ist das normal?
> 
> Beim Zweiten Mal ist es abgestürzt.


 
Dafür das die gtx570 und der 26k nicht OC sind , ist das Ergebnis "sehr gut"



JohnZoidberg schrieb:


> Enttäuschend niedrige FPS.



Da hättest du 2005 da sein sollen , als der 3D-Mark06 raus kam ... da gab es eine richtige "Diashow" , meine 6600gt (190€) 1-3 fps ... und die Teure 6800gt eines Bekannten kräpelte bei 9fps rum


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Dafür das die gtx570 und der 26k nicht OC sind , ist das Ergebnis "sehr gut"
> 
> 
> 
> Da hättest du 2005 da sein sollen , als der 3D-Mark06 raus kam ... da gab es eine richtige "Diashow" , meine 6600gt (190€) 1-3 fps ... und die Teure 6800gt eines Bekannten kräpelte bei 9fps rum


 Bekomme mit oben genannter Kobo ebenfalls genau ~5800 Punkte. OC sinds etwa 7200.
Wegen der 6er Reihe, schon krass was man damals da für Geld reinstecken konnte, für aus heutiger Sicht Null Leistung... habe jetzt eben eine 6800XT mit Wasserkühler für 15€ inkl. Versand gekauft


----------



## Deak (6. Juli 2011)

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 940,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3N78 score: P4291 3DMarks results!

Radeon 6950 ohne Bios-Flash.
Phenom II 940 nich OC´T.

4291 POINTS...sollte okay sein , oder ?


----------



## pagani-s (6. Juli 2011)

update 2
5795 punkte

result


----------



## darkycold (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute..
result

2887 Punkte

MfG darkycold


----------



## Daniel9494 (12. Juli 2011)

Abend 

*6688 Punkte*
 
Sind die Punkte gut ?


Mfg Daniel


----------



## TRIdimention (12. Juli 2011)

ca. 3700


bei betracht von anderen ergebnissen mach ich mir langsam sorgen, dass mein system zu lahm wird, obwohl ich des erst vor nem Jahr zusammengestellt hab 
ist das denn so?


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

hmmm.. ich will ja nix sagen aber..

*P7707 3DMarks

*finde ich doch mal ein anständiges ergebnis^^


----------



## Daniel9494 (13. Juli 2011)

@ Legacyy 

Dafür hast du ja auch einen I7 und ne GTX 580 

mfg


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

stimmt^^ außerdem das gab stolze 11,3 punkte im hwbot


----------



## Daniel9494 (13. Juli 2011)

ich bin froh das ich 6688 hab 
haha


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

ist doch für ne gtx570 auch ein gutes ergebnis  

jetz sinds P7804 geworden^^ 
morgen takte ich mal von 4,5 auf 5ghz und dann gehts noch höher hinaus xD


----------



## Daniel9494 (13. Juli 2011)

Ja finde ich auch.
Ich will auch ein 2600k :]


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

der 2600k ist schon ganz cool, nur bringt er leider in spielen überhaupt nix 
nur beim rendern vom filmen und benchen ist er brauchbar...
dann lieber auf die nachfolgemodelle aka 2700k etc. warten

mit 5ghz krieg ich immer abstürze -.- muss wohl langsam mal ins bett gehn und meinem rechner ruhe geben xD


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Läuft der 3DMark 11 auch auf PCs mit DX10.1 Grafikkarten ?


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

Nein leider nicht. Der Benchmark benötigt DX11 um zu laufen.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Verdammt


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

es gibt ja immer noch genügend andere benchmarks für dx10.1
außerdem würde die 4870 das mit geschätzten 5fps durchlaufen, hatte die auch vorher^^


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja immer noch genügend andere benchmarks für dx10.1
> außerdem würde die 4870 das mit geschätzten 5fps durchlaufen, hatte die auch vorher^^



Ich hab 2 HD 4870, das enstspricht einer Hd 6870, ist die so lahm ? Bekomm immerhin ohne OC 24000 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 mit waren es irgendwas um die 26 - 27 K


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

ich lass ma den 3dm06 gleich ma durchlaufen fürn vergleich^^


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> ich lass ma den 3dm06 gleich ma durchlaufen fürn vergleich^^



Ja klar ich weiß doch das du um die 35 K punkte bekommst dafür sind meine jetzt auch 2-3 Jahre alt ! Show off !


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte den doch nur mal zum Vergleich laufen lassen..


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte den doch nur mal zum Vergleich laufen lassen..



War nicht so gemeint !! Ich will doch auch mal Stolz auf meine alten 4870 sein heul ... Und wie viele haste bekommen


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

waren knapp 33000 aber meine Sandy wollte net höher als 4,8GHz und zickte wieder mit nem blue screen rum xD

klar kannste auf das Ergebnis stolz sein, das ist für die "alten" Karten doch ein super Ergebnis

ich glaub das ist jetzt mal genug OT, hier gehts ja schließlich um den 3DM11^^


----------



## Daniel9494 (13. Juli 2011)

Update :'D


*6690 Punkte*



mfg


----------



## Benie (13. Juli 2011)

Gtx 570 mal testweise auf 900 Mhz Gpu-Clock @ 1,075V 
Dies macht im Alltag natürlich keinen Sinn mit meinem alten Core2Duo und ist nur mal zum benchen gut 


Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz | P4277 | Result


----------



## Naix (14. Juli 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/3dmark11c.jpg/


----------



## Lutz81 (14. Juli 2011)

Habe mit meiner "alten" GTX480 @ 960/1920/2200 P7550 Punkte..... momentan auf Platz 4 (Single GPU) zwischen den 580ern.....
bald auf Platz 5 dank Legacyy


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juli 2011)

@naix
da erkennt ma ja gar nix... lad das bild doch als anhang hier im forum hoch

@lutz81
welche rangliste meinst du denn?
btw: meine graka is jetzt auf 1,21V max geflahst^^ ergebnisse folgen


----------



## Lutz81 (15. Juli 2011)

@Legacyy

na die PCGHX Rangliste


----------



## Naix (15. Juli 2011)

so hir noch ma mit mehr Punkten und man erkennt es diesmal auch


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2011)

@Lutz 81

^^ stimmt, das gibt ja den 4. Rank für mich.. cool


----------



## cap82 (16. Juli 2011)

*4859* mit untenstehendem Sys. ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9550,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3LR score: P4859 3DMarks

Performance test.
Einziger Unterschied: Prozesssor auf 3,6 anstatt 3,4.

Ich denke das is ganz ordentlich.

greetz cap


----------



## Lutz81 (17. Juli 2011)

@Legacyy

wird wohl Platz 3 für dich werden....außer du konntest dank 1,21v noch was rauskitzeln


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juli 2011)

3. Platz stimmt, morgens um 1.41 ist man net mehr so fit xD

Ich konnte noch 9MHz rausholen... mehr als 959/1918/2250MHz schafft die GPU einfach net  ganz egal welche Spannung und wie weit ich mit dem VRAM runtergehe


----------



## hwk (18. Juli 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 3. Platz stimmt, morgens um 1.41 ist man net mehr so fit xD
> 
> Ich konnte noch 9MHz rausholen... mehr als 959/1918/2250MHz schafft die GPU einfach net  ganz egal welche Spannung und wie weit ich mit dem VRAM runtergehe


 
Schade  meine GPU rennt so ziemlich ins CPU Limit, daher geht mit den 990MHz GPU Clock auch net mehr an Punkten


----------



## PC GAMER (27. Juli 2011)

1854X mit 3,4GHz
4971P mit 3,4GHz
5031P mit 3,6GHz
5089P mit 3,8GHz
Grafikkarte war immer gleich auf GPU clock 950MHz
                                           Memory clock 1450MHz

System unten


----------



## pagani-s (28. Juli 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Brutal schlecht..
> Liegt das an meiner GraKa?
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich sag mal so
etwas mehr cpu-takt und da kommen noch ein paar viele punkte mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Juli 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Schade  meine GPU rennt so ziemlich ins CPU Limit, daher geht mit den 990MHz GPU Clock auch net mehr an Punkten


 Was hast du denn für ne Score?

@Legacyy: Mehr Kälte  Meine skaliert ab 980 auch nur noch auf Kälte, konnte heute durch 12° Umgebungstemp noch auf 995 hoch (1,15V, Phantom-Kühler).


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Score?
> 
> @Legacyy: Mehr Kälte  Meine skaliert ab 980 auch nur noch auf Kälte, konnte heute durch 12° Umgebungstemp noch auf 995 hoch (1,15V, Phantom-Kühler).



Ja Geil , mann denkt garnicht das es Sommer ist(sein sollte)


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

So ich bin dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> So ich bin dran:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Hammer Score , da haben welche mit einer HD6990 nichteinmal


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. August 2011)

394points

Mal wat ganz feines


----------



## RofleCopter (4. August 2011)

Naja nicht so rosig: 
Score:
P2675 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. August 2011)

RofleCopter schrieb:


> Naja nicht so rosig:
> Score:
> P2675 3DMarks


 
Ja?
Schwierig zu beurteilen ... für ne GTX580 wärs sehr schwach, für ne HD5570 ziemlich gut 

Also, ohne näheres zum verwendeten System zu wissen lässt sich`s sehr schlecht einschätzen ...


----------



## dragonlort (7. August 2011)

hier sind meine punkte


----------



## Bruce112 (7. August 2011)

meine punkte


----------



## shoon (7. August 2011)

Hier mal meine Punkte : 7935

mfg shoon


----------



## LiquidCenTi (8. August 2011)

Ich hab P4704 3D Marks 
Mit einem Intel Core i5 und einer
Nvidia Geforce GTX 560.


----------



## 45thFuchs (11. August 2011)

4590 3dmarks  nicht schlecht für ne 460er


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1652772;jsessionid=v5y51kdxu1cu?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1652772%3Fkey%3DYdNByF4ZVJfYAEUXHFcvCBeZ5NWJje


----------



## Patagrande (13. August 2011)

3D Mark 11 version 1.02 gibt mir P6235.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (16. August 2011)

Ich komm auf *P4864* bei 3D Mark 11 v.1.02.

System:
CPU - Intel i5 760
RAM - 6GB
GraKa - Zotac GTX 560Ti Amp!

Er sagt mir allerdings beim Ergebnis dann dass er mein Grafiktreiber nicht passt.
Ich hab dan aktuellen Nvidia Treiber drauf 280.26.

Wäre das Ergebnis ein anderes wenn ich einen Treiber hätte den das Programm erkennen würde?

Außerdem hab ich grade bemerkt, dass er mir die Taktraten falsch anzeigt... er zeigt mir zB beim Core Takt nur knapp über 400MHz an, die Karte hat aber eigentlich 950MHz... beim Speicher zeigt er mir auch weniger an...
Woran liegts und wie kann ichs ändern???


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. August 2011)

Nein ...einfach nicht beachten .


----------



## Semox (27. August 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder 3d mark11 drüber laufen lassen.
 CPU: 955BE @ 3,9
 GPU: 6950 @ 6970 940,1450
 Ram: 12gb 1333

Geht das ERGEBNIS in Ordnung ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. August 2011)

Ja, er ist lang genug


----------



## HighEndbutnotimetouse (28. August 2011)

P10620
X4733

entry hab ich nie gemacht bisher!


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

P5720....ist das ok...??

E://

P6948 bei bissel GraKa OC`en...denke das passt...


----------



## Lutz81 (28. August 2011)

@smatter

da geht aber noch was....
komme mit meiner GTX 480 auf P7613


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

..sicher geht noch was, denke ich mal, aber alles andere wäre dann für 24/7 sehr fremd..

btw...hast du diene 480 geflasht ?..


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

@smatter

Joar, habe meine 480 geflasht
Bei 1,1v bekomme ich max. 925 Mhz stabil....und mit 1,2v max. 970 Mhz
Für 24/7 ist es sicher nicht geeignet...ist nur zum benchen.
24/7 habe ich im Idle 0,825v und Load 1,012v @ 825/1650/2000


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

Uhi....geile Spannung bei 900...wenn das Rockstable wäre, würde ich das als 24/7 nehmen...

...ich brauch leider LAST 1.188v bei 880/2218/1755...alles andere, also niedrigere Spannung spuckt GPUTOOL fehler...

Aber ich denke, solange die Temp`s ohkai sind, dann geit das schon...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

smatter du meinst doch sicherlich 1,088V.

Ich bin momentan bis auf 7577 Punkte gekommen. Mir fehelen Pysik Score Punkte ich komme da nur auf 9500. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P7577 3DMarks


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

nee...1.188v......wieso, ist das so schlimm..??


was brauchst du denn bei ~15mins GPU-Tool..??

Na Klar zum benchen ginge auch 1.100 bei 900Mhz...aber für mich ist primär wichtig, das es 24/7 rockstable ist....


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

@smatter

1.188v tue das deinen Spannungswandlern auf deiner GTX 480 nicht 24/7 an.....auch wenn die Temps stimmen. Sonst ist deine Graka bald im Eimer.
Du brauchst aber auch echt viel Spannung für die 880 Mhz
Ich bin bei 825 Mhz @ 1.012v zwischen 45° und 48° Grad @Load


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

ahjo.....das machen die schon mit...sind ja nicht ständig unter Spannung.. 

~P7331 hatter schon...nun fehlt noch mehr CPU Takt..aber nee..bin echt kein bencher...

hast mal Screen von deinem ü 75k run ?


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

Schau doch mal auf Seite 41 bei 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste und klicke auf Result... ich bin bei 12134 Physics Punkten


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-41.html#post3324774


gesehen...rockt doch ganz schön, der Mehrtakt der GPU...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

Meine GPU bleibt immer unter 44°C egal welche Spannung (Max 1,2V)


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

@stimpi2k4

naja die 570 heizt nicht so wie ne 480.....und du hast nen Mora3 Radi
die max. 48° Grad sind mit Furmark sonst bin ich auch so bei 44...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

Habe mal ein screen gemacht .....


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

jau, die 570 ist schon nicht so eine Heizung wie die 480....nice...naja, waKü habe ich alles intern und Case geschlossen...

Deien werte sind aber echt klasse, besonders der Takt und die Spannung dazu...gefällt mir... ;


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

@stimpi2k4

Traumhafte Temps.......hast ja ein richtig geiles Teil erwischt....da komme ich nicht ran....meine GTX 480 ist ein Hitzkopf


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte unter Wasser.


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

0 weil kein DX11 heul


----------



## Lutz81 (29. August 2011)

@smatter

stell doch dein Ergebnis auf der Hauptseite rein,so wie ich....hier bist du doch im Diskussionsthread


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

stimmt...fehlt mir aber der LINK glaube ich...muss ich morgen nochmal durchlaufen lassen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800mhz und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5278 | 

result 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5278 3DMarks


komme ich eventuell mit dem neuen treiber höher?
meine cpu bremst auch ziemlich.....müsste den 2600k haben und mit 5ghz ca 6000p schaffen können oder ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800mhz und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5278 |
> 
> result
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5278 3DMarks
> ...



Dein Ergebnis ist Ok ... aber schau mal (wenn du es noch nicht weißt) , die Nummer in deinen post (URL) ist dein benchergebnis was bei Futuremark hochgeladen wurde -->1756471(deine Nummer)

der nächste , nach dir hat die Nummer 1756472 (gtx570)  

Deins... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5278 3DMarks

the Next... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-950 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD5 score: P5923 3DMarks

wenn du bock hast kannste da beliebig Durchklicken .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2011)

sorry was meinst du genau?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sorry was meinst du genau?



Öffne deinen link (URL) die Nummer die da steht ist dein Bench Ergebnis, alle Nummern danach sind die Die nach dir gepostet haben ... und die davor die Die vor dir gepostet haben .
Deine ist ---> 1756471 , dann kommt --> 1756472 dann 1756473 dann 1756474 usw. (das gleiche geht auch Rückwerts) . Das hab ich gemeint , aber ist egal .

Hier ich habe eine Intel HD3000 gefunden P6698 ---> Link


----------



## Mindfuck (1. September 2011)

P10141 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1758698?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1758698?key=8Xh5RxPMf626j6djHPzjuhKbhUKYRZ


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (2. September 2011)

P4389

mit ner HD6850


----------



## smatter (2. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Hier ich habe eine Intel HD3000 gefunden P6698 ---> Link



hihi..das kann nur ein Ergebnissfehler sein, soviel Pkt bei einern GPU in CPU....schon heavy..


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

smatter schrieb:


> hihi..das kann nur ein Ergebnissfehler sein, soviel Pkt bei einern GPU in CPU....schon heavy..






Ja das muss ein Fehler sein!

Ich habe immer noch nicht 3DMark11 gebencht mit OC und Crossfire


----------



## SamLombardo (2. September 2011)

Ich hatte mit einem PII 955BE und GTX 470@740mhz 4550 Punkte.
Habe den Phenom gegen einen i2600k (@4 getauscht (alles andere ist gleich geblieben) was im 3dMark 11 die Punkte auf 5460 erhöht hat. Immerhin 20Prozent höherer Wert durch das CPU Upgrade.

Die Physics fps haben sich sogar mehr als verdoppelt, von 13 auf 29.


Gruß Sam


----------



## Kasjopaja (6. September 2011)

Dann will ich meinen auch mal Posten.

P10413

GTX570 im SLI

CPU und takraten sind auf dem Sceen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. September 2011)

P1614
Pentium4 & HD6850


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. September 2011)

Ich habe mal eine sehr sehr wichtige Frage!!

Ich mache mit meinem System alles @ stock 9200 Punkte! Jetzt habe ich vorhin  die CPU auf 5GHz und Grakas auf 930MHz übertaktet und habe gerade mal knappe 9400 Punkte bekommen 

Was zum Geier soll das ? Das kann doch nicht sein oder ?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. September 2011)

Echt komisch ...... 
ist das nur beim 3dmark11?? wie sieht das beim Vantage aus. 
Wieviel hast du denn beim physx score??


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. September 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Echt komisch ......
> ist das nur beim 3dmark11?? wie sieht das beim Vantage aus.
> Wieviel hast du denn beim physx score??




Physx Score habe ich mehr als 1000 Punkte mehr!
Grafik aber viel weniger!

Ist überall so!!!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. September 2011)

versuch es mal mit oc aber ohne sli


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. September 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> versuch es mal mit oc aber ohne sli




Da habe ich 5840 Punkte!! Ohne OC habe ich um die 5200 Punkte!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. September 2011)

Ach ich sehe gerade du hast ja crossfire dachte an 570er sli.
Da habe ich jetzt keinen Bezug zu den Punkten. 
Mit den ATI Karten hat man im 3dmark11 ja nicht so viele Punkte im Vergleich mit Nvida


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ach ich sehe gerade du hast ja crossfire dachte an 570er sli.
> Da habe ich jetzt keinen Bezug zu den Punkten.
> Mit den ATI Karten hat man im 3dmark11 ja nicht so viele Punkte im Vergleich mit Nvida





Ich hatte aber mit meinem 1090T mehr Punkte!!!

Und weniger als 200 Punkte durch CPU OC von 3,4 auf 5GHz kann niemals stimmen! 11000 Punkte sollten da schon drinne sein! Aber i-was stimmt da nicht -.-


----------



## sanchez86 (8. September 2011)

hier ist mein score P5098


----------



## Lutz81 (8. September 2011)

habe nochmal meine GTX 480 gequält....bin jetzt bei P7654


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine sehr sehr wichtige Frage!!
> 
> Ich mache mit meinem System alles @ stock 9200 Punkte! Jetzt habe ich vorhin die CPU auf 5GHz und Grakas auf 930MHz übertaktet und habe gerade mal knappe 9400 Punkte bekommen
> 
> Was zum Geier soll das ? Das kann doch nicht sein oder ?


 
Für alle die es moch nicht wissen sollten .....*der 3D 11 skaliert nicht auf CPU takt *


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Für alle die es moch nicht wissen sollten .....*der 3D 11 skaliert nicht auf CPU takt *




Und wiso mache ich dann mit einem 1090T @ stock um die 7,4k und übertaktet um die 9,4k ?


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich weil der lausige AMD auf stock es noch nichtmal schafft die graka richtig zu befeuern 

Wer kommt auch auf die Idee mit einen AMD 3D marks zu benchen ?......mit einen 3er BMW fährt man doch auch keine F1 Rennen


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil der lausige AMD auf stock es noch nichtmal schafft die graka richtig zu befeuern
> 
> Wer kommt auch auf die Idee mit einen AMD 3D marks zu benchen ?......mit einen 3er BMW fährt man doch auch keine F1 Rennen




Das kann der 2600k eben so wenig wie der 1090T und ich bekomm keine mehr Punkte


----------



## Vaykir (8. September 2011)

Du kannst es echt nicht sein lassen, oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Du kannst es echt nicht sein lassen, oder?




Was nicht sein lassen ?

Das Ergebniss kann nicht sein! Damit geb ich mich eben nicht ab! Da hätte ich auch den 1090T behalten können wenn der 2600k nicht besser ist 
Aber was sind schon solche Punkte! Damit kann man sich auch nichts kaufen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. September 2011)

Wenn du mal in die 3dmark11 Liste schaust bist du doch ganz gut dabei mit dem score. 
Die GPUs schaffen einfach nicht mehr, egal wieviel CPU Power du hast.  
Durch die CPU wirst du so ca. 250 Punkte mehr bekommen, da der physx score kaum den main score beeinflusst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in die 3dmark11 Liste schaust bist du doch ganz gut dabei mit dem score.
> Die GPUs schaffen einfach nicht mehr, egal wieviel CPU Power du hast.
> Durch die CPU wirst du so ca. 250 Punkte mehr bekommen, da der physx score kaum den main score beeinflusst.




Jetzt aber die andre Frage! Wiso habe ich dann 3000 Punkte weniger GPU-Score wenn ich die CPU hoch auf 5GHz takte ? 
Ok ich werde noch mit Tesslations Tweak benchen das sind auch noch Mal um die 500 Punkte mehr aber die 10k schaff ich locker noch! 


Aber mir ist das ja nicht so wichtig! Lieber teste ich meine CPU auf geringer Vcore


----------



## TankCommander (8. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was nicht sein lassen ?
> 
> Das Ergebniss kann nicht sein! Damit geb ich mich eben nicht ab! Da hätte ich auch den 1090T behalten können wenn der 2600k nicht besser ist
> Aber was sind schon solche Punkte! Damit kann man sich auch nichts kaufen


 
Ganz einfach ist das mit dem 3dmark11! Der ist GPU lastig und nicht CPU lastig. Da musst du deine Graka pushen, und ab 4.8 GHz auf der CPU ist kein Leistungsgewinn mehr machbar beim 3dmark11.

Edit. event. geht noch was wenn man den RAM hochzieht beim Physiktest. Bei der GTX 580 machen 25 MHz ca. 100 3d Punkte aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ist das mit dem 3dmark11! Der ist GPU lastig und nicht CPU lastig. Da musst du deine Graka pushen, und ab 4.8 GHz auf der CPU ist kein Leistungsgewinn mehr machbar beim 3dmark11.




ABER warum bekomme ich dann bitte 3k Punkte weniger mit übertakteter CPU 
Denke aber das war nur ein Fehllauf! 

Na ja egal jetzt ! Muss mich wieder auf niedrige Vcore konzentrieren


----------



## TankCommander (8. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ABER warum bekomme ich dann bitte 3k Punkte weniger mit übertakteter CPU
> Denke aber das war nur ein Fehllauf!
> 
> Na ja egal jetzt ! Muss mich wieder auf niedrige Vcore konzentrieren


 
Teste bitte mal 3dmark06 mit dem 2600K und dem 1090T, mal gucken was dann passiert 


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1378031
Mein Ergebnis: 7677 Punkte


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Teste bitte mal 3dmark06 mit dem 2600K und dem 1090T, mal gucken was dann passiert




Sind fast 28k!

Mir geht es aber nicht  darum ob ich jetzt 100k oder 10k bekomme sondern warum ich mit einem extreme übertaktetem 2600k 3000 GPU punkte weniger bekomme als mit wenn er auf stock läuft!
Typisch 3DMark eben! Fehler ohne Ende


----------



## TankCommander (8. September 2011)

@streetjumper 
Kleiner Tipp: Wenn deine Graka aussteigt beim 3dmark11 und du benchst dann nochmal ohne reboot kackst du mit den Punkten ab!


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> @streetjumper
> Kleiner Tipp: Wenn deine Graka aussteigt beim 3dmark11 und du benchst dann nochmal ohne reboot kackst du mit den Punkten ab!




Ich werde das ganze noch Mal in Ruhe testen! 

solange aber alles mit niedriger Vcore renn, ist mir alles andere egal


----------



## Vaykir (8. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Typisch 3DMark eben! Fehler ohne Ende


 
ich würde eher sagen, der fehler sitzt vor deinem bildschirm.

10k gpu score mit 930 core takt... wers glaubt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen, der fehler sitzt vor deinem bildschirm.
> 
> 10k gpu score mit 930 core takt... wers glaubt.




Willst mich jetzt veräppeln ? 
Willst ein Beweis haben ?

Hier hast du in und das mit *stock* Takt 

Edit: CPU auch @ stock!!!


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Willst mich jetzt veräppeln ?
> Willst ein Beweis haben ?
> 
> Hier hast du in und das mit *stock* Takt
> ...


Es wird wohl nicht an der übertakteten CPU liegen sondern an der GPU!
Übertaktest du die GPU zu hoch enstehen Fehlberechnungen, diese müssen dann erneut berechnet werden was Leistung kostet -> weniger Punkte!


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

So jetzt sieht das ganze doch viel besser aus 

GPU Punkte jetzt sogar über 11100 Punkte 

Wow das ist ja mal nice  Hätte ich nur keine V2 Karten dann könnte ich wenigstens noch die Karten auf 1GHz übertakten!


----------



## dragonlort (8. September 2011)

So hier mal neue punkte mit übertakten system sind die in ordnung oder zuwening?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. September 2011)

4900 3d Marks


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> 4900 3d Marks




Beweisbild ?


----------



## weeste (23. September 2011)

kein oc


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So jetzt sieht das ganze doch viel besser aus
> 
> GPU Punkte jetzt sogar über 11100 Punkte
> 
> Wow das ist ja mal nice  Hätte ich nur keine V2 Karten dann könnte ich wenigstens noch die Karten auf 1GHz übertakten!



Schöner Beweißscreen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,03Ghz | 8gb G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz @ 1880mhz und 9-10-9-28-2t | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5355 |





NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5355 3DMarks


so noch einmal einen durchlauf gemacht....leider nicht mehr zeit.....also aus der cpu könnte ich eventuell noch 4,1ghz rauskitzeln(wenn die zimmertemp bisl tiefer wäre) und aus der gpu wenn kälter wäre noch ca 20mhz aber dann ist mit lukü schluss  also die 5500p kann ich mit meiner cpu nicht knacken...das wird sehr schwer  aber ich gebe nitt auf....die 5400p knacke ich die Tage ​


----------



## Semox (24. September 2011)

Hab mal den 1. run mit 4,7Ghz core i5 2500k gemacht.
Fast doppelter CPU score zum 955 BE mit oc.
AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P6547 3DMarks


----------



## ponygsi (27. September 2011)

Q9400@3,2Ghz/4GB Ram/ MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC>>>PCGH optimiert

*3DMarks 11:*
E 6378 3DMarks 
P 4617 3DMarks 
X 1621 3DMarks 

passt doch oder? (screens in der singnatur unter sysprofil zu finden)


lg ponygsi


----------



## Destiny (3. Oktober 2011)

i7 2600k @ 3,4Ghz/8Gb Ram/Evga Gtx 570 Superclocked

*Hier Klick*

*3DMarks 11:*
 E 9438 3DMarks
 P 6316 3DMarks
 X 1984 3DMarks

ist das nicht wenig ?


----------



## der blaue blitz (7. Oktober 2011)

So ich geb dann hier auch mal meinen senf ab


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2011)

@Destiny: Absolut normal. Sogar ziemlich gut eigentlich. Meine GTX570 macht @Stock etwa 5800 Punkte, hat aber ja auch etwas weniger Takt als die Superclocked (hab ne Phantom).


----------



## masterblaster1988 (10. Oktober 2011)

So, und hier meine Ergebnisse zum 3DMark11. Und auch hier wieder die Frage eines nicht ganz so krassen PC-Freaks, ob die Punktzahl für die Hardware in Ordnung ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olli9471 (11. Oktober 2011)

P6906
Beweis 

Ich denke mal meine CPU limitiert ein wenig und wenn meine 2te gpu digitalte spawas hätte würde ich locker die 7k knacken xD


----------



## CSOger (11. Oktober 2011)

P8739


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (12. Oktober 2011)

*Jacke wie Hose* - Microsoft Vista 64bit - Intel Core i7  2600K@4,6GHz - MSI P67A-GD53 - 2x4 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1600 - 2x GeForce GTX  570 @ 900/1800/2200 - *P11746*


----------



## danomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24  | KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz | P7510  NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K  Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67-M PRO score: P7510 3DMarks


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Oktober 2011)

stimpi2k4 | Intel i7 920 4,3 Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-18  | EVGA GTX 570 @ 1000/2275/2000 MHz | P7577 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P7577 3DMarks

wusste garnicht, dass der CoreI7 920 mit weniger Takt im Physx Test mehr Punkte macht als ne SB2600k


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

P7153




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (12. Oktober 2011)

jo. is irgendwie komisch. ich hab 1000 physx weniger wie andere 26k@4,6ghz.  keine ahnung woran das liegt

grad nochmal gemacht: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1987885?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1987885?key=-eOsempesX91ojuJMUS5Vg

wieder so wenig


----------



## nassa (18. Oktober 2011)

*P6657*

i5-750 @ 4,2 Ghz
GTX 470 @ 915/1050 Mhz 
8GB DDR1600 CL7-8-7-24 1T


----------



## TankCommander (18. Oktober 2011)

P 8012

Klick

GTX 580


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Interessant was die CPU bei dem Bench aus macht.

P4254


----------



## Legacyy (21. Oktober 2011)

*P7607*
GTX580 900/1800/2150@1,075V max. 76°C 
2600k@4GHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

P4468


CPU @3900 MHz
GPU 980 (1312mV) / RAM 1234Mhz
RAM 717MHz
PCI-Express 140MHz
HT 2420
NB 2420


ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P4468 3DMarks

Erschreckend wie viel Punkte die Intels hier so holen oder aber deren Graka ist einfach viel schneller als 
die ATI HD5850...


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770T-UD3P score: P5624 3DMarks

AMD Phenom IIx4 965 
2x2 GB G. Skill DDR3-1333 
Zotac GTX 580 AMP Edition


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

@Wild Thing, danke fürs Timing und ich habe mich grade schon gefragt ob meine Punktzahl Aufgrund des Phenoms zustande kommt und dann haust du im Serientakt 5624P raus.
Damit dürfte klar sein das meine Graka begrenzt.


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke die Cpu bremst bei mir ein wenig.....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ein guter Vergleich, da sieht man mal was man aus dem PH II noch an Punkte rausholen kann.
Zumal meiner ja OCed war aber die Graka wohl nicht mehr wollte wenn ich mir deine Score so anguck


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja da sind bestimmt noch ein paar Punkte drin, aber OC ist nicht ich habe denn boxed Kühler drauf.....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke den würde ich runter schmeißen und z.B. durch einen Mugen2 ersetzen.


----------



## TankCommander (21. Oktober 2011)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ich denke die Cpu bremst bei mir ein wenig.....



Bei dir geht noch mehr! Mit der GTX 580 geht noch mehr! Haste den neusten Beta-Treiber drauf? Das macht auch noch ein paar punkte aus!


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Bei dir geht noch mehr! Mit der GTX 580 geht noch mehr! Haste den neusten Beta-Treiber drauf? Das macht auch noch ein paar punkte aus!



Nee ich habe denn 280.26 drauf ich bin nicht so der Freund von Beta Treibern ich warte immer bis WHQL....

@Sonntagsfahrer ich mache glaube ich nicht mehr viel mit dem 965 ich überlege mir ein neues System zu kaufen bin aber noch unschlüssig....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

aber dein CPU hat ja noch massig reserve für benches
Zumindest in relation des preises (auf Kühler bezogen). Ich muss mein CPU mal at stock testen dann kann ich dir den unterschied mal schreiben


----------



## TankCommander (21. Oktober 2011)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Nee ich habe denn 280.26 drauf ich bin nicht so der Freund von Beta Treibern ich warte immer bis WHQL....
> 
> @Sonntagsfahrer ich mache glaube ich nicht mehr viel mit dem 965 ich überlege mir ein neues System zu kaufen bin aber noch unschlüssig....



Der aktuelle Beta ist richtig gut! Kannste bedenkenlos laufen lassen. Probiers aus!


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> aber dein CPU hat ja noch massig reserve für benches
> Zumindest in relation des preises (auf Kühler bezogen). Ich muss mein CPU mal at stock testen dann kann ich dir den unterschied mal schreiben



Ja das kannst du mal machen...


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Beta ist richtig gut! Kannste bedenkenlos laufen lassen. Probiers aus!



Ok, ich werde das mal probieren...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Wird aber noch ein wenig dauern, aber heute abend sollte das noch klappen besser gesagt heute Nacht.
Werde dann Graka Stock und CPU Stock fahren dann CPU Oced


----------



## Wild Thing (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es nicht eilig...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

@stock = P3506


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok das ist ja nun schon eine ganze menge vielleicht lohnt das OC bei meinem 965 ja doch....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings war meine Graka auch nicht übertaktet.

Off-Topic @WildThing
anderer Benchmark
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P12834 3DMarks @Stock
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P15175 3DMarks CPU @3900
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P17267 3DMarks CPU @3850 Graka @950GPU 1230RAM


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Oktober 2011)

Denn habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr laufen lassen, kann ich aber mal machen....

So hier......

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/15754-3dmark-vantage-eure-ergebnisse-206.html


----------



## Letch (23. Oktober 2011)

Hmm nicht gerade Berauschend für meinen neuen PC!

Aber was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Oktober 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Hmm nicht gerade Berauschend für meinen neuen PC!
> 
> Aber was kann ich noch tun?




Wäre gut zu wissen, welche Komponenten verbaut sind ...


----------



## Letch (23. Oktober 2011)

steht doch alles in meinem Profil 

Aber für dich noch mal extra:

Prozessor


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                 Intel i5 2500k           
Mainboard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                Asus P8Z68 V          
 Arbeitsspeicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         2 x 4 GB KIT (Team)          
 Festplatte(n)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

           Crucial 64 GB SSD + Samsung Spinpoint F3           
Grafikkarte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

               Asus GF 560 Ti DCII                   
 Netzteil


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   Be Quiet E9 480W CM           
Gehäuse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                  Sharkoon T9 Value white edition          
 Betriebssystem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Windows 7 x64         Gruß

Gruß Letch


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Oktober 2011)

Schön! Geht doch 

Sind allerdings bisschen wenig, kannst mal den Link zum Ergebniss reinstellen, denn könnt man eventuell sehn wo es hapert ...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Meine aktuelle Höchstpunktzahl
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P4497 3DMarks


----------



## Wild Thing (25. Oktober 2011)

Neue Punktzahl nach Treiber Update.....

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770T-UD3P score: P5706 3DMarks

Hier der Vergleich....

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2046312?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2046312%3Fkey%3DqUy7_l6HDAwAqW_UKyNg3A


----------



## makke306 (1. November 2011)

Kann mal jemand meinen Score anschauen...
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P6494 3DMarks
Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig für mein System?
Habe sonst alle Treiber aktualisiert...


----------



## Baer.nap (1. November 2011)

makke306 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand meinen Score anschauen...
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P6494 3DMarks
> Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig für mein System?
> Habe sonst alle Treiber aktualisiert...



wenn er nicht übertaktet wurde ist das ergebniss normal


----------



## TankCommander (1. November 2011)

Normal wären ca. 6500 - 6850 Punkte!


So siehts übertaktet aus!


----------



## Kasjopaja (1. November 2011)

Das kann ich toppen XD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makke306 (1. November 2011)

Die CPU habe ich per Autotuning auf 3,8 GHZ übertaktet...
Habe beim Physics Score nur P6550 Punkte... Die Website sagt aber dass für meine Konfiguration ein Score von P8700 vorgesehen wären...
Liegt dass dann an meinem PC?


----------



## R@ven (1. November 2011)

So mal meine, wer bietet mehr?


----------



## makke306 (1. November 2011)

Wie schafft Ihr es so hohe Punkte zu erreichen?


----------



## makke306 (1. November 2011)

Wie schafft Ihr es so hohe Punkte zu erreichen?


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3511419


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

Das sind meine


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. November 2011)

^^Ich glaube zwischen Vantage und dem 11er liegt doch einiges (nur als Info zu deinem Ergebnis)


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

Ups Sry


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

Wo bekomme ich das 11er den her


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. November 2011)

HIER zum Beispiel


----------



## makke306 (2. November 2011)

Hat man mit mehr Ram auch eine höhere Punktezahl?
Oder Spielt der Ram Speicher nicht eine so große Rolle?


----------



## TankCommander (2. November 2011)

makke306 schrieb:


> Hat man mit mehr Ram auch eine höhere Punktezahl?
> Oder Spielt der Ram Speicher nicht eine so große Rolle?


 
Beim 3dmark11 spielt deine Grafikkarte die größte Rolle!


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. November 2011)

Der Ram (Arbeitsspeicher, nicht vRam) ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. 1333->2133MHz hat bei mir 400 Punkte ausgemacht.


----------



## makke306 (2. November 2011)

Habe eine 580gtx... Abert trotzdem nur P6500 Punkte...
Habe einen billigen Ram Speicher verbaut...
Kann der es ausmachen?:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002K23V1Q/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B002K23V1Q


----------



## Gast1111 (2. November 2011)

6500 Punkte ist ganz normal


----------



## derstef (3. November 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4-B3 score: P10566 3DMarks

P10566  3dMarks

2 x GTX470@850/1700/1800 bei 1,05V mit Aquagrafix Kühlern


----------



## CurledWille (6. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute meine neue Maschine in Betrieb genommen und bin doch etwas von den Benchmark Ergebnissen und der Performance in Battlefield enttäuscht.

Ich komme auf ca 5650 Punkte in den Standard Einstellungen. (720p)

Mein System:

Intel i7 2600k (3,4)
Asus P8P67 LE P67
Geforce GTX 580
680W be quiet!
SSD OCZ Vertex 3 128g

Könnte da vielleicht irgendwas an meinem Setup nicht stimmen? Oder ist irgendeine Komponente evtl. der Flaschenhals?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

CurledWille schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute meine neue Maschine in Betrieb genommen und bin doch etwas von den Benchmark Ergebnissen und der Performance in Battlefield enttäuscht.
> 
> ...



Stell man den Link zu deinem Ergebnis hier rein.


----------



## CurledWille (6. November 2011)

So, nach einer langen Nacht des Ausprobierens habe ich das Ergebnis ohne Erhöhung der Taktfrequenzen noch um 500 Punkte verbessern können.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 LE score: P6110 3DMarks

Habe den PCI Mode im Bios von 2x auf 4x gestellt. Ich denke das Ergebnis ist jetzt ok. Und auch in Battlefield bleiben die Gelegentlichen drops auf unter 30 fps jetzt aus.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. November 2011)

Ich hab am Wochenende ne kleine Benchsession mit Jan565 gestat0rt. 

Entry: 8087

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Performance: 5912

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Xtreme: 2018

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/43ghz11erdrauen3.jpg/

btw: Jan565 links Ich rechts. 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Colonia (7. November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe meine GTX 480 AMP gestern mal durch den 3D  Mark 11 Benchmark laufen lassen. Zuerst ohne OC. Ich habe damit 5700  Punkte erreicht. Dann habe ich die Karte etwas übertaktet. Beim ersten  Benchmark habe ich dann 6300 Punkte erreicht. Als ich dann aber ein  zweites und drittes mal den Benchmark mit der übertakteten GTX 480  durchlaufen lies, habe ich nur 5700 Punkte erreicht. Woran liegt das?


----------



## TankCommander (7. November 2011)

@Colonia
Wenn deine Grafikkarte aussteigt beim 3dMark11 und der Treiber wiederhergestellt wird, musst du trotzdem den Rechner Neustarten


----------



## Colonia (7. November 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:


> @Colonia
> Wenn deine Grafikkarte aussteigt beim 3dMark11 und der Treiber wiederhergestellt wird, musst du trotzdem den Rechner Neustarten


 
Danke das Problem hat sich erledigt. Die Taktraten haben sich nach dem Benchmark wieder auf normal gestellt, nachdem der Treiber abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## makke306 (9. November 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P6930 3DMarks


----------



## labei01 (18. November 2011)

makke306 schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P6930 3DMarks



Warum ist dein PhysX Wert so gering? Da müsstest du doch viel mehr haben!


----------



## danomat (18. November 2011)

Gleiches Problem hab ich auch. Ka


----------



## labei01 (18. November 2011)

@ Danomat

Hast du deine Speicher auf 1333MHz laufen? wenn ja, takte sie mal auf 1600MHz ! Der PhysX wert wird es dir danken


----------



## Bulldogge (18. November 2011)

12793 Punkte

AMD Radeon HD 6990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH P67 score: P12793 3DMarks


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. November 2011)

Hey bin erstaunt das ich so "viel" Punkte hin bekommen habe mit meinen Pc
GeForce GTX 460 - Intel E8500,ASUS P5Q-E score: P3724 3DMarks

Hätte gern mal eine Meinung dazu !


----------



## S3l3ct (21. November 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal was Posten 


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V PRO score: P7387 3DMarks


----------



## labei01 (21. November 2011)

Meine GTX 570 läuft wieder richtig  


Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866 CL10-09-10-28 | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz |P7653 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO score: P7653 3DMarks​


----------



## Wild Thing (22. November 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770T-UD3P score: P5717 3DMarks


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. November 2011)

Und ich hab jetzt auch mal 6000 geknackt 
Ist gar nicht so leicht mit der 470 und AMD-Unterbau 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2225841?pag...&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=DE P6179


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. November 2011)

Wow ... ich bin überrascht!
War eigentlich gar nicht auf Punktejagd heut morgen und dann mal eben 5586points 

Das doch mal ganz nett für eine "Ti" 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P5586 3DMarks


----------



## Richtschütze (25. November 2011)

Wollt mal fragen wo man Nvidia Physiks abschaltet.
Das Nvidia Control panel bietet mir nur 3 Optionen im Menü Physiks.
Automatische auswahl/GPU/CPU


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

Naja,von irgendwas muss die physik ja berechnet werden. In dem von dir gesuchten fall ist es die cpu.


----------



## Thallassa (26. November 2011)

Typisch AMD-GPU

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus III Formula score: P5488 3DMarks

P5488


----------



## PitBull (28. November 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2263481

P7544


----------



## feldex (28. November 2011)

Hab nur trialversion kann ich trotzdem posten?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

Ist ja keine Rangliste


----------



## ludscha (28. November 2011)

10571 Points im 3DMark11  mit i7 990 Extreme @ 4508,8 Mhz und einer GTX 590 @ 700 Mhz pro GPU

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/U2v38068.jpg


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. November 2011)

P8347
X2699
2600k@5,0Ghz und eine Lightning@991Mhz@EKL Peter


----------



## LordYoichi (28. November 2011)

P5607
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2237674


----------



## Rixx (2. Dezember 2011)

P6329


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9650,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P6329 3DMarks


----------



## Tommes_83 (4. Dezember 2011)

P4141  AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair V Formula score: P4141 3DMarks


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2011)

P7889

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme4 score: P7889 3DMarks


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2011)

P13297




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-48.htm*


----------



## Entelodon (10. Dezember 2011)

P6927


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

5870 Lightning Teamrekord


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 5870 Lightning Teamrekord


 
Glückwunsch MC


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke^^ Dürfte gleich schon wieder gebrochen werden, wir hatten gestern Probleme mit der Spannungseinstellung, zwei Kollegen von mir haben die Karte gerade mit 1250MHz durch den Heaven gebracht


----------



## Rheotron (15. Dezember 2011)

P7510

i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | 2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz | ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus III GENE score: P7510 3DMarks


----------



## Bull56 (16. Dezember 2011)

P7930

@McZonk  warum haste die garten auf PCI-E 8x laufen?


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Dezember 2011)

P8404 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P8404 3DMarks


----------



## McZonk (16. Dezember 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> @McZonk  warum haste die garten auf PCI-E 8x laufen?


 Weil es eine Mär ist, dass pcie-x8 spürbar langsamer wäre und das Maximus IV Extreme-Z es vorsieht, die Karten direkt an die CPU anzubinden (und hier stellt SB eben nur 16 Lanes  ).


----------



## atze1979 (16. Dezember 2011)

E10391 Punkte   http://www.abload.de/img/3dmark11.test42rbgg.png


----------



## Orlando182 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo....

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68 DELUXE score: P11968 3DMarks


----------



## Joker_68 (17. Dezember 2011)

E6028 Punkte

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2365660?locale=de


----------



## Icuk73 (18. Dezember 2011)

P4931  (aber mit Basic Version)

aber ich hab da eine Fehlermeldung:

Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten). 

Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert
???

Das wird wahrscheinlich das Testergebnis beeinträchtigen. Mir erscheint der Wert etwas niedrig. Kann das sein?

System:
I7-2600, ASUS P8H61-M Pro, ASUS GTX 560 TI TOP, 8 GB RAM


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...emaster-machst-du-da-agb-planung-3dmark11.png


P10264


----------



## eskalation (19. Dezember 2011)

P3683 3DMarks

ASRock Z68 pro3 gen3
i5 2500k
8gb Corsair XMS
HD 6850 (Sapphire)

Catalyst 11.11

Basic Version 3DMark11
Performance (P)
Kompletter Test


----------



## PcGuru (21. Dezember 2011)

P 7890

i7-860 4,2 GHz
2xHD5850
8gb Corsair Vengeance
Zalman CNPS 9700 Nt


----------



## PcGuru (21. Dezember 2011)

PcGuru schrieb:
			
		

> P 7890
> 
> i7-860 4,2 GHz
> 2xHD5850
> ...


MSI P55a-GD65


----------



## nonamer (21. Dezember 2011)

eher weniger gut hier http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2392405


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Dezember 2011)

P6571

I7-2600K @ 4GHz
GTX 470 @900/1800/1900 MHz (@Accelero Xtreme PLus)

Intel HD Graphics 3000 (i7) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P6571 3DMarks


----------



## cube44 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier mein neuer Benchmark:

6453 mit 955 BE und 2 Radeon 6870

AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 score: P6453 3DMarks

warum hab ich bei physics so schlechte werte???


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wegen deiner AMD CPU würde ich jetzt mal so sagen


----------



## Schmidde (27. Dezember 2011)

P6851

PhenomII X6 1055T @3,6GHz
GTX 570 @ 1000/2000/2000

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P6851 3DMarks


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2011)

P7200

CPU 1,200V GPU 1,150V
Die CPU kann noch mehr, vorerst reicht das aber, da sie noch brandneu ist 
GPU kann vielleicht auch noch ein bischen.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO REV 3.1 score: P7200 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Dezember 2011)

Heute mal ne zweite Karte dazubekommen 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P9479 3DMarks


----------



## Rixx (27. Dezember 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P8335 3DMarks

P 8335 

mit einem Q9650 und 2 GTX 480


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Dezember 2011)

Rixx schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P8335 3DMarks
> 
> P 8335
> 
> mit einem Q9650 und 2 GTX 480



Deine "Graphicscore" is aber höher, is deine CPU die das Ergebniss runterzieht ...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Dezember 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Deine "Graphicscore" is aber höher, is deine CPU die das Ergebniss runterzieht ...



Nicht nur, der RAM zieht im 11er mächtig nach unten (bei CPU und Combi bench)


----------



## Rixx (28. Dezember 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Deine "Graphicscore" is aber höher, is deine CPU die das Ergebniss runterzieht ...



ich weiß   habe die CPU ja auch nur auf 4 GHz laufen ( 24/7 ) , Grafikkarten sind nicht übertaktet


----------



## Colonia (28. Dezember 2011)

Rixx schrieb:


> ich weiß   habe die CPU ja auch nur auf 4 GHz laufen ( 24/7 ) , Grafikkarten sind nicht übertaktet


 
Dann steckt ja noch schön Potential in den Punkten .


----------



## Rixx (28. Dezember 2011)

ist alles luftgekühlt. Werde wohl auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen müssen um alles auszureizen


----------



## Fragles (28. Dezember 2011)

So habe auch mal wieder einen kleinen Lauf mit einer GPU gemacht. 

Denke da ist noch Potential nach oben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack daniels (29. Dezember 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9450,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5N32-E SLI score: P4699 3DMarks

hab den aktuellen treiber installiert wieso sagt er mir das er nicht akzeptiertwird ? ;(


----------



## Horilein (29. Dezember 2011)

http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/1905/unbenanntnp.png


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2011)

jack daniels schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9450,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5N32-E SLI score: P4699 3DMarks
> 
> hab den aktuellen treiber installiert wieso sagt er mir das er nicht akzeptiertwird ? ;(


 


Das steht bei mir auch, ist wohl ein Fehler beim Auslesen oder so


----------



## Shadowturbo (29. Dezember 2011)

Hatte mal langeweile...
Medion erazer X6811 @GTX570M Overclock: 750x1950Mhz @i7 740QM

Score: P4406


----------



## Attentat-Affe (30. Dezember 2011)

P5526
Finds zu wenig .... Prozessor ist getaktet auf 4,2GHz

Geht da noch was nach oben?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI P67A-C45 (MS-7673) score: P5526 3DMarks


----------



## Towniy (30. Dezember 2011)

exaktes 570 Niveau..... zumindest von den Fps her..
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990XA-UD3 score: P5334 3DMarks
und... 





> Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).
> 
> Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert (What is this?)


*nerv :S*


----------



## JUSN (31. Dezember 2011)

5234 Punkte!! I7 2600k


----------



## Exception (1. Januar 2012)

Mit der integrierten GraKa oder was?


----------



## Colonia (1. Januar 2012)

Exception schrieb:


> Mit der integrierten GraKa oder was?


 
Laut seinem Profil mit einer GTX 580. Das sind aber wenig Punkt oder?


----------



## Fragles (1. Januar 2012)

[/ATTACH]

So habe nun auch einen neuen Run gemacht 7662 Punkte


----------



## Fragles (1. Januar 2012)

So nochmals ein bisschen mehr Speichertakt alles noch unter Luft 

P7736




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P9099 3DMarks

P 9099


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Januar 2012)

Ein Versuch mit einen Bulli
only 4664Punkte

EDIT
jetzt alle 4 Kerne (8Threads) aktiviert.
Vorher habe ich den Bulli als 4 Kerner (pro Modul ein Kern) laufen lassen.
Ergebnis:
only 4862Punkte


----------



## Fragles (2. Januar 2012)

Wow ich dachte da kommt mehr von einem Bulli . Allein schon die CPU Score ist nicht mal die Hälfte von meinem I7


----------



## Colonia (2. Januar 2012)

3D Mark 11 fordert aber mehr von der Grafikkarte. Da Sonntagsfahrer aber nur eine 5850 hat, sind die Punkte eigentlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

Hier mal die Ergebnisse mit meinem Phenom II mit der gleichen Graka, nur non Oced bei der Graka oder doch Oced wie sind denn noch mal die original Werte der 5850 
Der Phenom II war auf 3972MHz ca
Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn du noch ein paar Physikpunkte rausholen willst, kannst du auch mal die Northbridge ein wenig quälen, bei mir haben 800MHz Steigerung um die 500 Punkte gebracht


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

Mich wundert nur, dass der Phenom doch erheblich schneller war.
Hier mal meine aktuellen Punkte mit passenden Treiber.
Link
Ich werd mal gucken wie weit ich noch Ocen kann.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, jetzt ist der Physik score für AMD doch recht hoch. 

Mein höchstes Ergebnis mit dem 1090t waren nur um die 6400 Physik, hier mal das Ergebnis.

Und da war auch schon die CPU am Anschlag und die Northbridge und der HT-Link bei 2,6GHz.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

Noch ein bissel mehr 
P4917
Physik Score 7632 <= ist das der Wert somit, welcher anzeigt wie gut die CPU grade läuft  dann muss ich mal gucken wie viele
Punkte ich damals mit dem Phenom II gehabt habe. Wobei der Rest eigentlich identisch ist. Mehr oder minder...

Mir ist da grade mal was aufgefallen 
beim Phenom hatte ich noch CF drin


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Januar 2012)

Joa, ist mir auch grad aufgefallen - das erklärt einiges 

Ja, der Physikwert ist der aus den CPU-Tests.

Der ist aber fürs Endergebnis vergleichsweise unbedeutend.


----------



## Dante1611 (2. Januar 2012)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit:

Result

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal.

5072 -> ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P5072 3DMarks 

CPU: Xeon E3 1230
Graka: 1x HD 5850


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (3. Januar 2012)

@DrDave du hast ja auch mehr Physik Score 
ausserdem wurde dein Grakatreiber nicht akzeptiert 
Wie ist der Prozi denn vom Standardtakt her?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (3. Januar 2012)

xTc schrieb:


> *Anmerkung:*
> Zu viel neue Hardware für Futuremark.
> Beim Treiber meckert er, da er den wohl nicht kennt. Ist ein Treiber für die HD7000 Serie.


 
Aber an der Tesselation auch was verändert 
Aber für eine Single Karte schon ordentliche Werte. Wobei die CPU aber auch ganz schön viel Physik Punkte macht.


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> @DrDave du hast ja auch mehr Physik Score
> ausserdem wurde dein Grakatreiber nicht akzeptiert
> Wie ist der Prozi denn vom Standardtakt her?


 
Hi,
ja das ist der 12.1 Preview aber der hat ja soweit ich damals überflogen hat eh keine Vorteile für die HD 5000er Serie gebracht.
Der Xeon läuft @ stock. Nichts am BCLK verstellt.
Mit 103 MHz BCLK sinds nochmal 200Pkt. mehr im Physics-Score.
Kann ja auch mal in anderen Graka-Treiber nehmen wenn du willst, der 12.1 macht eh 15Mhash weniger beim Bitcoin-Miner als der letzte Performance Treiber 
Vlt. will die Graka dann auch wieder mit 1Ghz durchlaufen, ich red mal mit ihr...


----------



## Benie (4. Januar 2012)

Meine Punkte:

P4450 Result

Mit nem alten E6850@3Ghz 4GB Ram und GTX570 ​


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. Januar 2012)

@DrDave der hat ja ganz schön Leistung (CPU)
Aber viel kann man den nicht Übertakten oder?
Mal sehen wie ich meinen noch steigern kann.
Aber auch der ist fast am Limit...


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2012)

Nope bei dem Xeon ist mit OC nicht viel los, man kann nur noch etwas am BCLK rumspielen mit 103Mhz BCLK kommt man auf 100Mhz mehr Takt und das wars auch schon.
Aber die 100Mhz lohnen eh nicht und meine eine Festplatte mag anscheinend den höheren Takt auch nicht.

Ist eben eine Sandy, fast baugleich mit dem i7 2600 nur ohne integrierte Grafik und 200Mhz weniger Takt und die OC-Optionen sind fast 0...
Joa naja dann hol mal das maximale raus Ich kann nichts mehr großartig reißen

Vlt. kannste ja aus der 5850 noch was rausquetschen an GPU-Takt, der Speicher ist ja schon ordentlich, dann haste mich


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2012)

Hier meine Alltagssettings mit meiner GTX570:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hier meine Alltagssettings mit meiner GTX570:


 
Mit wieviel Vcore ?


----------



## Colonia (5. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Vcore ?


 
Steht doch im Aferburner: 1,1V


----------



## pain_suckz (5. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hier meine Alltagssettings mit meiner GTX570:


 
Na Windows noch nicht aktiviert ?
Bestimmt vergessen, oder ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Januar 2012)

Denke ist ganz i.o oder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Januar 2012)

sysProfile Banner klicken oder mal auf mein PCGHX Nick klicken 
Nach jeweils 3 Durchläufe pro Stufe hier die errechneten Mittelwerte: Benchmark Protokoll mit allen Durchlaufwerten hier auf sysProfile
*E 7868 3DMarks  
P 5264 3DMarks  
X 1738 3DMarks  
*


----------



## Alphadog1337 (5. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis: 

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600 Processor,PEGATRON CORPORATION 2AB6 score: P5452 3DMarks

Kann ich mit leben  nächsten Monat kommt n gescheites Board und vernünftiger Ram 

Was mich nur etwas Stört.... 3DMark erkennt den neuen Catalyst Treiber nicht 

Btw:

Graka Settings:
- Core: 950
- Memory: 1250
- Voltage: 1140


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2012)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> Na Windows noch nicht aktiviert ?
> Bestimmt vergessen, oder ?


 Der Witz ist, ich hab die Version tatsächlich original, aber ich hab keine Lust bei MS anzurufen und den Key wieder freischalten zu lassen (schon zu oft aktiviert) ^^


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Januar 2012)

@Alphadog1337
Schau mal hier, da steht welchen Cat du nehmen kannst.
Mitlerweile kann man zumindest für den 3DMark 06 und 11 den gleichen nehmen.
Früher war für den einen Benchmark der 11.8 zugelassen und für den nächsten 11.9
Das war noch umständlicher 
Wobei man beide mit 11.8 auch Durchlaufen lassen konnte.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphadog1337 (6. Januar 2012)

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Thx 

Jedoch frage ich mich gerade, wenn ich den "Älteren" Catalyst installieren würde... würde sich etwas an der Punktzahl ändern oder würden da nur die Settings von der Graka stehen?
Ansonsten wärs doch eigentlich für die Katz


----------



## Colonia (6. Januar 2012)

P6518

i5 2500K@ 4,5Ghz
GTX 480@ 850/1700/2000

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Pro3 score: P6518 3DMarks


----------



## EyeHaveYou (6. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Test: 4328

Intel HD Graphics 3000 (i5) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68MA-D2H-B3 score: P4328 3DMarks

irgendwie hat er meinen treiber nicht richtig erkannt !


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2012)

Neue Karte 
  P10799

i5 2600K@ 4,0Ghz
HD6990@830/1250


----------



## olli9471 (6. Januar 2012)

P7492

Krasse Nummer ey xD der i5 2500k hat mit dem standard Takt noch mal 300 punkte mehr im gesammt score, als mein 1090t @ 4 GHz  hätte ich nicht gedacht 

ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V PRO score: P7492 3DMarks


----------



## Mario432 (9. Januar 2012)

P7439

2600K@4,5Ghz
GTX570@945MHz


----------



## ric84 (10. Januar 2012)

5055 Punkte im Performance Mode, finde ich schon ganz ordentlich, für mein System


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Januar 2012)

ric84 schrieb:


> 5055 Punkte im Performance Mode, finde ich schon ganz ordentlich, für mein System



Wie wärs mit nem Link zum Ergebniss?


----------



## Spiff (10. Januar 2012)

P6754 no OC


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karnak (10. Januar 2012)

perfomence : basic
so läuft er beim zocken , GPU's nicht übertaktet , der cpu kann noch mehr , auf 1,3Volt über 4GHz mit luftkühlung , die PCI-E Steckplätze gehen automatisch wieder auf version 1.1 wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden , allso nicht wundern das da 1.1 steht , treiberversion 285.62


----------



## thegamble (21. Januar 2012)

P15173


----------



## wolo74 (22. Januar 2012)

Meine Punkzahl:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 score: P6296 3DMarks

ist da noch was zu machen ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Januar 2012)

Meine Punktzahl mit Bulldozer und  HD5850

P7463 <= heute Mittag Links nicht mehr vorhanden, da man immer nur ein Ergebnis speichern kann.
Edit
P7613 in kleinen Schritten zu größeren Ergebnissen.


----------



## mik3ydll (22. Januar 2012)

6816P mit OCed i5-2500K und Gigabyte GTX570 ebenfalls OCed


----------



## Colonia (23. Januar 2012)

wolo74 schrieb:


> Meine Punkzahl:
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 score: P6296 3DMarks
> 
> ist da noch was zu machen ?


 
Klar kannst du noch was machen. Du kannst den i7 noch etwas mehr übertakten und die Grafikkarte. Wobei 3Dmark11 eher Grafikkartenlastig ist, weshalb es sich lohnt die Karte noch etwas zu übertakten.


----------



## Lutz81 (23. Januar 2012)

P7821 mit einer angestaubten GTX 480 @ 975/1950/2400


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Januar 2012)

Heizung kaputt, 12°C in Haus 
... aber gut zum benchen 

Irgendwie müssen da doch noch die 10k rauszuholen sein 

9725points


----------



## Colonia (26. Januar 2012)

@ Singlecoreplayer2500+

Bei mir wird die google Seite angezeigt, wenn ich auf den Link klicke. 

12°C bei dieser Jahreszeit ist doof. Hat Vor-und Nachteile


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Januar 2012)

Colonia schrieb:


> @ Singlecoreplayer2500+
> 
> Bei mir wird die google Seite angezeigt, wenn ich auf den Link klicke.
> 
> 12°C bei dieser Jahreszeit ist doof. Hat Vor-und Nachteile



Na toll 
Jetzt is es wieder zu warm hier, kann ich momentan leider nicht wiederholen .... 

Na egal, lass ich mir was einfalln!
Das nächste Ergebniss post ich eh erst wenn ich endlich die 10k geknackt habe


----------



## loltheripper (26. Januar 2012)

Ich wunder mich gerade bekomme mit meinem sys (1100t @ 4ghz / hd 6970 @ stock / 220gts für physx) 5018 punkte ist das arg wenig? kommt mir nämlich so vor... 
AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-970A-UD3 score: P5018 3DMarks


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2012)

Die Physikscore passt, aber der Pgaphicscore ist shcon sehr niedrig.

Dein Board hat ja 2x PCIe, einmal bei x16 und ein mal bei x4.

Kann aber auch sein, dass, wenn du beide nutzt, die Lanes aufgeteilt werden, ob dein Board das macht weiß ich nicht.
Magst mal einen GPU-Z-screen hochladen? 

Eine Aufteilung würde das geringe Ergebnis zumindest erklären.


----------



## loltheripper (26. Januar 2012)

soo ich hoffe man kanns lesen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2012)

Hm sieht eigentlich alles normal aus...

Aber mir kommt der score auch ziemlich niedrig für eine 6900 vor


----------



## loltheripper (26. Januar 2012)

Kann es sein das da was dran defekt ist da ich früher in bf3 (noch unter vista 32bit) immer abstürze bekam? Es kann aber nicht am hybrid physx liegen da ich davor auch schon solche scores bekam! Wenn ich die auf geldzuück abgeben könnte und dann auf ne 7970 sparen könnte wäre schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2012)

Also das glaub ich eher nicht, sie läuft ja 

Kann auch sein, dass der Score so normal ist, und mir kommt es nur sehr wenig vor 
Bitte doch mal nen anderen 6970-User um Vergleichwerte.


----------



## loltheripper (26. Januar 2012)

sieht wohl aus als wärs normal More details on AMD Radeon HD 6970. 3DMark 11 results » hw-lab.com hier eine 6970 mit nem 1055t @4,2ghz und ca 4900punkte...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2012)

Wow, das ist ja schon ziemlich wenig oO

Ich hatte mehr von der Karte erwartet, sorry


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (26. Januar 2012)

hmm... 
also mit meiner 6950@980/1375MHz  und nem 1090@4,1GHz erreiche ich P5600 punkte.
lade mir grad mal die aktualle version vom 3DMark11 runter, hatte mit der v1.02 gebencht.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1966886


----------



## TankCommander (28. Januar 2012)

Nur CPU
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/ 2639226
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2639707

Nur die Grafikkarte plus Cpu
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2639897


----------



## ACDSee (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin noch am takten und testen.

Test1

i7-860 @3374 Mhz (160,7*21) [Vcore 1,243735V; IMC 1,16V]
HD 5850 @815/1100 Mhz
GB G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) @1920 8-9-8-24 2T [1,5V]

Link: ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E LX score: P4361 3DMarks
Version 1.03 // Catalyst-Version 12.1

3DMark Score: P4361
Graphics Score: 4048
Physics Score: 7760
 Combined Score: 4055
 GraphicsTest1: 21.37 FPS                                                                      
GraphicsTest2: 20.63 FPS                                                                      
GraphicsTest3: 24.88 FPS                                                                      
GraphicsTest4: 10.89 FPS                                                                      
PhysicsTest: 24.64 FPS                                                                      
 CombinedTest: 18.86 FPS

Test2

i7-860 @3374 Mhz (160,7*21) [Vcore 1,23125V; IMC 1,16V]
HD 5850 @850/1125 Mhz
GB G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) @1920 8-9-8-24 2T [1,5V]

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2640090
Version 1.03 // Catalyst-Version 12.1

3DMark Score: P4473
Graphics Score: 4157
Physics Score: 7847
Combined Score: 4165
GraphicsTest1: 21.95 FPS
GraphicsTest2: 21.23 FPS
GraphicsTest3: 25.57 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 11.17 FPS
PhysicsTest: 24.91 FPS
CombinedTest: 19.38 FPS


----------



## DrDave (31. Januar 2012)

@ ACDSee
Spannung an der 5850 schon erhöht?
dort steckt noch richtig Potezial. Habe auch eine 5850 und letztens mit 989Mhz Core und 1200Mhz Mem getestet, die Corevoltage muss ich dir leider schuldig bleiben aber es waren ca. 1170mV.


----------



## UHJJ36 (31. Januar 2012)

Seit einem Jahr unverändert hohe performance bei mir, 13k^^

http://www.abload.de/img/bencheho3d.jpg


----------



## PitBull (31. Januar 2012)

Jo bei mir auch, recht auch noch eine weile. 13500P Punkte
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2569668


----------



## ACDSee (31. Januar 2012)

@DrDave: 
Die Spannung der HD 5850 ist noch @stock. Da es sich um eine Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+ handelt, bedeutet @stock hier bei 1,125 V.
Mit Trixx kann man die Spannung inzwischen trotz analoger Spannungswandler einstellen. Ob das gut klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich möchte zunächst das Limit mit Standardspannung austesten.

Test3

i7-860 @3374 Mhz (160,7*21) [Vcore 1,243735V; IMC 1,16V]
HD 5850 @900/1150 Mhz @1,125V
GB G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) @1920 8-9-8-24 2T [1,5V]

Link: ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E LX score: P4674 3DMarks
Version 1.03 // Catalyst-Version 12.1

3DMark Score: P4674
Graphics Score: 4364
Physics Score: 7844
Combined Score: 4355
 GraphicsTest1: 22.96 FPS                                                                      
GraphicsTest2: 22.26 FPS                                                                      
GraphicsTest3: 26.79 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 11.77 FPS
PhysicsTest: 24.9 FPS
 CombinedTest: 20.26 FPS

Test4

i7-860 @3374 Mhz (160,7*21) [Vcore 1,243735V; IMC 1,16V]
HD 5850 @915/1160 Mhz @1,125V
GB G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) @1920 8-9-8-24 2T [1,5V]

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2662421
Version 1.03 // Catalyst-Version 12.1

3DMark Score: P4738
Graphics Score: 4433
Physics Score: 7847
Combined Score: 4398
GraphicsTest1: 23.35 FPS
GraphicsTest2: 22.63 FPS
GraphicsTest3: 27.15 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 11.96 FPS
PhysicsTest: 24.91 FPS
CombinedTest:20.46 FPS

Test5

wie oben, aber: HD 5850 @925/1165 Mhz @1,125V
Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2662484

3DMark Score: P4775
Graphics Score: 4474
Physics Score: 7795
Combined Score: 4436
GraphicsTest1: 23.56 FPS
GraphicsTest2: 22.83 FPS
GraphicsTest3: 27.37 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 12.07 FPS
PhysicsTest: 24.75 FPS
CombinedTest: 20.64 FPS

Test6:
HD 5850 @950/1200 Mhz @1,125V - freeze in GraphicsTest1
HD 5850 @950/1160 Mhz @1,125V - freeze in CombinedTest

Limit GPU @ 1,125V zwischen 925 und 950 Mhz gefunden.

Test7:
i7-860 @3517 Mhz (167,5*21) [Vcore 1,25V; IMC 1,18V]
HD 5850 @925/1160 Mhz @1,125V
GB G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) @1670 8-9-8-24 2T [1,5V]

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2662729
Version 1.03 // Catalyst-Version 12.1

3DMark Score: P4783
Graphics Score: 4474
Physics Score: 7959
Combined Score: 4431
GraphicsTest1: 23.55 FPS
GraphicsTest2: 22.84 FPS
GraphicsTest3: 27.4 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 12.06 FPS
PhysicsTest: 25.27 FPS
CombinedTest: 20.61 FPS

-> mehr CPU-Power steigert also nur noch die Physics Score


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965BE @ 4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1886 CL 9-10-9-28 | GTX 560ti @ 1080/2160/2520MHz@1,10v | P5551

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5551 3DMarks


----------



## ACDSee (1. Februar 2012)

ACDSee | I7-860 @ 3,36 GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1920 CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 950/1160 MHz@1,135v | P4867
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E LX score: P4867 3DMarks

ACDSee | I7-860 @ 3,36 GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1920 CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 990/1160 MHz@1,145v | P5011
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E LX score: P5011 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (1. Februar 2012)

Hab heute auch nochmal laufen lassen.

Xeon E3 1230 mit 103Mhz bclk
HD 5850 @ 1000/1300
Ram 8gb 1600er

ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P5221 3DMarks

nur wenn ich jetzt noch afterburner hinzunehme um über 1ghz zu kommen läuft nichts mehr, pfuscht wohl doch iwie in die voltage control mit rein?!
jmd. einen tipp wie ich mit Trixx die Spannung einstelle und mit afterburner die Taktraten?

Danke

p.s. Trixx muss sein, da HD 5850 extreme...


----------



## TankCommander (5. Februar 2012)

Mit der GTX 580

P 8116


----------



## Lutz81 (5. Februar 2012)

Mit einer alten GTX 480 P7909


----------



## TankCommander (5. Februar 2012)

@Lutz
Super Ergebnis! Der Karte hast du ganz schön feuer gegeben!


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

Wa1lock | I7-980X @ 4,45 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2053 CL 10-10-10-27 | HD 7970 CF @ 1130/1700 MHz @ stock | P14946
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 980 @ 3.33GHz, EVGA X58 SLI Classified score: P14946 3DMarks

666 Watt Peak, in BF3 komm ich auf 710 Watt und da beschränkt mich die Engine auf 200 FPS


----------



## TankCommander (5. Februar 2012)

@Wa1lock
Sieht gut aus! Aber etwas teuer!  

Bist du zufrieden mit der Karte? Wieviele 3d Punkte bringt den nur eine GPU? Sind die Karten gut übertaktbar? Erzähl mal was dazu, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> @Wa1lock
> Sieht gut aus! Aber etwas teuer!
> 
> Bist du zufrieden mit der Karte? Wieviele 3d Punkte bringt den nur eine GPU? Sind die Karten gut übertaktbar? Erzähl mal was dazu, würde mich interessieren.


Bin sehr zufrieden  Ohne OC bringt eine etwa 8400 Punkte  Jo, hab hauptsächlich UV gemacht, weil meine WaKü noch nicht da ist, 1050/1700 liefen mit 1.08 V Der Run war mit 1100/1700 

mfg

Edit: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2697130


----------



## TankCommander (5. Februar 2012)

@Wa1lock
Bin begeistert von deinem Crossfire System! Im GraphicsTest4 52,96 fps das ist ein absolut super Ergebnis. Von welchem Hersteller sind deine Karten? Kann man leider nicht sehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> @Wa1lock
> Bin begeistert von deinem Crossfire System! Im GraphicsTest4 52,96 fps das ist ein absolut super Ergebnis. Von welchem Hersteller sind deine Karten? Kann man leider nicht sehen.


 Von PowerColor  Mit DiRT 3 dabei


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Hab mit 2600k @ 4GHz und HD 7970 @ 1050/1575MHz 9815 Punkte im Performance Modus von 3Dmark11 
Im Extreme Modus sind es 3630 

Also da ist noch vieeel mehr zu machen


----------



## Lutz81 (6. Februar 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> @Lutz
> Super Ergebnis! Der Karte hast du ganz schön feuer gegeben!



Danke...mehr geht nicht mit der GTX 480 @ Wakü
985Mhz sind nur bis 38 Grad GPU Temp stabil....alles was darüber ist, Treiberreset


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Großes Update 

streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | P10860 | Bild
 streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | X3953 | Bild


----------



## ACDSee (7. Februar 2012)

@ streetjumper16
Lt. Signatur läuft dein RAM doch auch mit 1600 Mhz mit besseren Timings. Bei mir machten die Timings von 9-9-9 27 auf 8-9-8 24 bei 1920 Mhz bereits 31 Punkte aus. Den Unterschied von 1333 zu 1600 bzw. 1920 hab ich leider nicht protokolliert. In jedem Fall denke ich, dass du mit mehr RAM-Takt noch ein paar Punkte rauspressen kannst und evtl. die 11K packst.

mfg,
ACDSee


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> @ streetjumper16
> Lt. Signatur läuft dein RAM doch auch mit 1600 Mhz mit besseren Timings. Bei mir machten die Timings von 9-9-9 27 auf 8-9-8 24 bei 1920 Mhz bereits 31 Punkte aus. Den Unterschied von 1333 zu 1600 bzw. 1920 hab ich leider nicht protokolliert. In jedem Fall denke ich, dass du mit mehr RAM-Takt noch ein paar Punkte rauspressen kannst und evtl. die 11K packst.
> 
> mfg,
> ACDSee



Leider macht mein Ram nicht mehr mit! Da müsste ich die GPU noch etwas hochsetzen dann sind die 11k auf jeden Fall drinne 
Dies werde ich aber erst machen wenn ich einen neuen GPU-Kühler habe!

Grüße,


----------



## TankCommander (7. Februar 2012)

3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste Rev. 2 

An alle die es noch nicht wissen, der threat wird wieder aktuell gehalten! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...k-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html#post3933094


----------



## ViP94 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich komme nur auf ca. 4300 Punkte bei 900MHz Chiptakt.
Das ist meines Wissens nach zu wenig, aber woran liegt es?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Februar 2012)

Update 

stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,2GHz | DDR3 @ 1600 CL8 | GTX570 1010MHz 2400VRAM | 7817 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P7817 3DMarks


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer | FX8120 @ 4,8GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-36 | HD 7970 @ 1250/1625 MHz | P9068 => Bild​


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. Februar 2012)

@ViP der orginalscore deines systems liegt bei +4300p.....NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4429 3DMarks
(setting für ANNO 2070,für BF3 muss die graka 15mhz runter)
ist zwar nur ne 460 allerdings  @+-orginalleistung der referenz 560ti...

Edit :noch mal genauer angeschaut,wenn die graka auf 1ghz lief hat was anderes limitiert.Temperaturen und Cpu sind da dann hauptanlaufstelle,für 3,5ghz ist auch die spannung extrem hoch.
Schalt mal im bios cool&quiet aus ,vielleicht liegts dran das sich die CPU nicht richtig verhalten hat.
Dazu alle Treiber löschen und neu aufspielen.Dann sollte es funzen anders einfach Formatieren....


Der score sollte eig rund 5000punkte liegen....


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mit nen Pentium Duakcore @4GHz plus 5770 
ATI Radeon HD 5770 video card benchmark result - Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5700 @ 3.00GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO score: P2693 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2012)

@singleplayer

Du sollst doch auch nur eine karte mit 1015 und 5ghz laufen lassen....


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2012)

Mach ich mal, bei Gelegenheit ... aber CPU-Takt wirkt sich weniger als GPU-Takt aus.
Vielleicht morgen mal


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich mal, bei Gelegenheit ... aber CPU-Takt wirkt sich weniger als GPU-Takt aus.
> Vielleicht morgen mal



So will ich dich hören  5800p könnte drinn sein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2012)

Nee nich ganz ..... P5705   http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2829805


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2012)

aber top ergebniss

wenn ich nun auch mal einen 26er hätte


----------



## Schneelagchen (24. Februar 2012)

ich habe 5151 punkte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A785TD-V EVO score: P5151 3DMarks


----------



## roadgecko (24. Februar 2012)

6077 Punkte mit nicht akzeptiertem Grafik-Treiber ? - Ist der frische von nvidia vor 2-3 Tagen installiert.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2012)

Standardmeldung würd ich schon fast sagen, schau ich schon gar nicht mehr drauf


----------



## motek-18 (26. Februar 2012)

ist schon was älter


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. Februar 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme score: P13520 3DMarks


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe mir heute die Advanced Edition von 3dMark11 gekauft, und habe dazu eine frage.
Gibt es dafür updates ?
Wenn ja wo kann ich sie herunterladen.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7950 OC Dual-Fan @ 1300/1650MHz | P10030


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Februar 2012)

Stingray93 | i7 965XE @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-21 | 3x Radeon HD6970 @ Stock | P12612 | http://saved.im/mtg4mtizazfl/unbenannt.jpgBild
 Stingray93 | i7 965XE @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-21 | 3x Radeon HD6970 @ Stock | X5102  | Bild


Hoffe es ist in Ordnung das ich keinen direkten Link habe, der Testrechner hatte kein I-Net.


----------



## BigT72 (28. Februar 2012)

hier sind meine Punkte AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 970,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 PRO score: P7319 3DMarks


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Februar 2012)

Hier mal nach genau einem Jahr ein kleines Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg  Markus


----------



## PitBull (29. Februar 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z score: P14341 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Februar 2012)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Stingray93 | i7 965XE @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-21 | 3x Radeon HD6970 @ Stock | P12612 | http://saved.im/mtg4mtizazfl/unbenannt.jpgBild
> Stingray93 | i7 965XE @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-21 | 3x Radeon HD6970 @ Stock | X5102  | Bild
> 
> 
> Hoffe es ist in Ordnung das ich keinen direkten Link habe, der Testrechner hatte kein I-Net.


 

Is ja egal wie du es hier postest ... is ja nich die Rangliste


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> hier sind meine Punkte AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 970,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 PRO score: P7319 3DMarks



 Da limitiert der Phenom II aber ganz schön. Hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Anterious (29. Februar 2012)

Misch mich auch mal rein hier 
Komme im Crossfire mit leichtem OC auf 9100 Punkte.....  
Link siehe SYsprofile


----------



## BigT72 (29. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Da limitiert der Phenom II aber ganz schön. Hätte ich nicht gedacht



Na mal schauen was ende diesem jahr so kommt an cpu's von amd.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. März 2012)

Werd am WE mal wieder bisschen benchen 
Will unbedingt die 12k schaffen mit meiner HD7970


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Werd am WE mal wieder bisschen benchen
> Will unbedingt die 12k schaffen mit meiner HD7970



Nich labern, machen! 

Die HD7950 ist am Ende, mehr geht nicht^^: Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7950 OC Dual-Fan @ 1300/1675MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10056 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nich labern, machen!
> 
> Die HD7950 ist am Ende, mehr geht nicht^^: Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7950 OC Dual-Fan @ 1300/1675MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10056 3DMarks



Wie man bei Vaykir sehen kann ist es möglich 
Und ich bin mit meiner Karte ja nicht mal über 1200MHr hinaus gegangen


----------



## BigT72 (2. März 2012)

hier ein kleine update  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 970,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 PRO score: P7499 3DMarks


----------



## Nvidiafreak98 (3. März 2012)

hab 5337 points
mfg Nvidiafreak 98


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2012)

Bitteschön:

*Such dir aus:*

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.4GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-800 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 900/1800/2000 @ 1,000v - X-1619

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.4GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-800 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 965/1930/2200 @ 1,000v - X-1724

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.4GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-800 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 1000/2000/2200 @ 1,075v - X-1782

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.91GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-920 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 1000/2000/2200 @ 1,075v - X-1783

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.91GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-920 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 950/1900/2200 @ 0,975v - P-4934

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3.91GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2 + 2x1GB DDR2-920 - Asus Gtx 560 ti directcu ii top @ 950/1900/2200 @ 0,975v - E-6644


----------



## Rizoma (4. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da limitiert der Phenom II aber ganz schön. Hätte ich nicht gedacht



Jo habe das gleiche problem mit meiner 7950 komme nur knapp an die 7k mit mit Hardcore OC aber mein I5 ist ja bald da


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> hier ein kleine update  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 970,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 PRO score: P7499 3DMarks


 
Dieselbe Punktzahl gibt's mit HD7970 + 2600K beide @ Standarttakt 
Ordentliches Limit vom Phenom oÖ


----------



## Rizoma (4. März 2012)

Jap ich hatte ja erwartet das der PH-II limitiert da die Print vor nicht all zu langer zeit mal so nen Vergleich drin hatte aber das der so arg am Limit hängt ist schon heftig


----------



## Playa (5. März 2012)

*P*6049 - Hardware, siehe Sig. oder Profil !


----------



## Rixx (5. März 2012)

@ Playa

hätte gedacht das da mehr bei 4,5 GHz rausspringt.

Bei meiner Konfiguration NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9650,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P6329 3DMarks


----------



## Playa (5. März 2012)

Von der reinen CPU Kraft schon. So z.B. war der PhysicsTest irgendwo zwischen 18 und 19 fps (weiß nicht mehr auswendig, muß nachher nochmal laufen lassen).

Was bei dir die höhere Punktzahl raushaut, ist deine hochgetaktete GTX 480 ! - Ich habe eine GTX 470, die zwar schneller läuft als eine standart getaktete GTX 480, jedoch an deine nicht rankommt.

Ich warte immernoch auf meine zweite GTX 470 für den SLI Betrieb. Dann wird die Sache auch schon ganz anders aussehen !


----------



## Whompter (7. März 2012)

Geht das so in Ordnung ? 

I2500K @ Stock
Gigabyte Windforce 3x 7950 OC

P7736


----------



## Softy (7. März 2012)

Das ist etwas wenig, da sollten so ~1000 Punkte mehr drin sein  Welchen Treiber verwendest Du?


----------



## Whompter (7. März 2012)

Ich benutze die 8.921.0.0 Version 

Edit:Habe auf die 8.950.0.0 Version aktualisiert 
folgendes Ergebnis P8178

Das komische ist jedoch das ich das Ergebnis kein 2tes mal schaffe . Bekomme es nur hin wenn der Pc gerade gestartet ist


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Sind die Temperaturen OK? Hast Du alle Energiesparmaßnahmen für den Benchmark deaktiviert?

Dass der 2. Score niedriger ist, kenne ich nur wenn eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, wie "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt."


----------



## Whompter (8. März 2012)

Grafikkarte ist bei 59 grad.
Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich aber nie , man voran kann das liegen


----------



## cultraider (9. März 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 score: P5098 3DMarks

2500k @ 4,2

msi 560ti @ 950 2150

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2926247;jsessionid=19ultcocb6zbor3ntcp4t7rki
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2926289

msi 560ti @ 1000 2200


ist okay, oder?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. März 2012)

Sind diese Punkte OK für mein System, also nicht zu niedrig ?


> E 10626
> P 6831
> X 2260


----------



## TankCommander (17. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Sind diese Punkte OK für mein System, also nicht zu niedrig ?


 
Deine Ergebnisse passen! Läuft 100% deiner Hardware entsprechend.


----------



## bjoern1982 (17. März 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P7476 3DMarks System siehe Signatur. Die Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt nicht overclocked.


----------



## Abufaso (17. März 2012)

Ist das zu niedrig? 
AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 score: P5593 3DMarks


----------



## Abufaso (18. März 2012)

Keine Antwort?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. März 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist das zu niedrig?
> AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 score: P5593 3DMarks


 
Das passt


----------



## Abufaso (18. März 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:
			
		

> Das passt



Gut, danke


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2012)

Q6600@3GHz
3GB DDR2 Ram 1000MHz
HD6990@830/1250
DFI X48 T2RS
*P7228*
  
Das System hat mehr GDDR als DDR Speicher 

Jetzt im Ernst, Sandy Board ist immer noch nicht wieder da und irgendwie muss man sich ja behelfen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

Ich weiß net ob ich meine Punkte schon gepostet habe 
Aber hier mal mit leichtem Grafik OC


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Mal ein kleines aber feines Update 

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1215/1850 MHz | P11327
streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1215/1850 MHz | X4299


----------



## TankCommander (21. März 2012)

P9294 3DMarks

So gerade mal MVP getestet!

Lief mit Standardtaktung!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. März 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> P9294 3DMarks
> 
> So gerade mal MVP getestet!
> 
> Lief mit Standardtaktung!


 
Wie hast du denn so viele Punkte ohne OC bekommen?


----------



## Micka1983 (22. März 2012)

Ich gebe hier dann auch mal meinen "Einstand" und sage "Grüezi z`samme"


Micka1983 | i7-2700k @ 4,8GHz | 4x4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24 |2x ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1190 / 1600 MHz |P 16585 | AMD  Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K  Processor,ASRock Z68 Professional Gen3 score: P16585 3DMarks


----------



## TankCommander (22. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn so viele Punkte ohne OC bekommen?



Virtu MVP Software! Die Software arbeitet mit der integratet und discrete gpu! . eigentlich ist es bescheißen, es werden auch nicht mehr alle frames berechnet. 

läuft auch mit einem Z68 Board!


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Benchmark Ergebnis, die HD 7970 lief bei 1000mghz Chip und 1400 Mghz Ramtakt. Mein restliches System siehe Profil.

Hier noch ein GPU-Z Screen.

so jetzt mit Anhang wollte leider nicht auf anhieb funktionieren.. ._.

noch ein Versuch...


----------



## TankCommander (25. März 2012)

@Defqone
Du kannst deinen Beitrag bearbeiten wenn du was ändern oder hinzufügen willst. Bitte keine Doppelpost und Dreifachpost.

Und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Gruß Tank


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2012)

Ist jetzt behoben. In Zukunft bitte trotzdem dran denken.


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte den Anfänger Fehler und vielen Dank für die Korrektur!!


----------



## CypherWTF (26. März 2012)

Moin...

Hier mal meine Werte... 

Sind die OK?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Ja ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. März 2012)

Good old Fermi^^

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme score: P13520 3DMarks


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Bringt es überhaupt was bei 3DMark11 die CPU zu übertakten?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. März 2012)

Jipp.
CPU-OC brachte mir die paar mehr Punkte um die 10k points zu knacken.
Bringt nich soviel wie im 3Dmark06, aber ist spürbar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

CypherWTF schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Hier mal meine Werte...
> 
> Sind die OK?



Alles OK 
Yea die Score hab ich ja mit meiner HD7970


----------



## xChristian79 (27. März 2012)

Gerade meine neue HD 7870 eingebaut und nen schnellen 3DMark2011 laufen lassen:

P7052
(am Wochenende gibts dann noch mal nen Vernünftigen Benchmark mit CPU OC inkl.

Leider braucht man noch einen speziellen Treiber nur für die HD 7870 und 3DMark erkennt die Karte nicht (ist das weil die neu ist?)


----------



## UHJJ36 (28. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bringt es überhaupt was bei 3DMark11 die CPU zu übertakten?


 
Nicht sonderlich viel, +2000MHz bringen vielleicht +800 Punkte bei mir.


----------



## makke306 (2. April 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P7672 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

Ein weiteres kleines Update von mir 

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5100MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1875 MHz | P11496
streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5100MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/1875 MHz | X4452


----------



## Daniel9494 (4. April 2012)

Hier mal meine Punkte mit bisschen OC mit 2x Sapphire HD 7970 OC Edition dual Fan.

Daniel9494 | i7-2700k @ 5000MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATI Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1700 MHz | P15536
 
mfg


----------



## ahe1977 (6. April 2012)

neue EVGA GTX680@stock (-zu laut)

ahe1977 | Intel i5 2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1100/3506MHz | P9669 NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K  Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD3P score: P9669 3DMarks


----------



## Playa (6. April 2012)

*UPDATE:* *P 10.473*   (Hardware siehe Sig. oder Profil) ...  




*/EDIT:* Bild angehangen. - Screen vom zweiten Durchlauf !


----------



## Fragles (7. April 2012)

So von mir auch mal wieder was neues. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fragles (7. April 2012)

So habe den Speichertakt noch ein wenig angehoben auf 2150MHZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (8. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Ergebnis hier gut ist für eine 6950 2GB:

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z score: P6262 3DMarks

Die Karte ist mit 950/1450 auf 1.160VCore getaktet, CPU ist ein 2600k mit 4.3Ghz. Maximal wurden auf der GPU 42° erreicht.


----------



## Fragles (9. April 2012)

Noch mal was neues von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (9. April 2012)

Selbes System, 1000Ghz auf 1.2V:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3156529

Max 46° an der GPU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2012)

Mal eine kleine frage.

Wie gut ist dieser wert für eine GTX460?
CrimsoN 2.0 | 2500K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 CL 9 9 9 21 -1T | GTX 460 @ 1GB @ 900/1800/4100MHz | 4455P | Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. April 2012)

Das Ergebniss is schon ganz gut.
Kann mich entsinnen damals mit der 460er, gleicher Takt, nichtmal die 4000 erreicht zu haben ... aber das war noch mit AMD.

Sonst schau dochmal in der Rangliste 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2012)

Also ich wäre damit auf Platz 174 Ca^^

Naja reicht fürn Garten würde ich meinen. So lange ich alles mit SGSSAA oder DS/OGSSAA spielen reichen mir die 44xx Punkte.


----------



## Arni92 (11. April 2012)

4394 punkte mit nem Phenom II X4 965 ner gtx560 TI und 16 GB ram


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2012)

Arni92 schrieb:
			
		

> 4394 punkte mit nem Phenom II X4 965 ner gtx560 TI und 16 GB ram



Zu niedrig dein score


----------



## Mephisto1984 (12. April 2012)

So, ich habe mich auch mal rangewagt mit meiner neuen Sapphire Radeon HD 7870OC @ 1190Mhz/1375Mhz  und meinem 2500k @4,3Ghz

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD4 score: P7939 3DMarks


----------



## PanikGOW (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Bei mir sind es 7954 . Mit X6 1090T (4013GHz) und einer 5970 Karte vom Sapphire. 3dmark.com is experiencing some turbulence


----------



## al_latto (12. April 2012)

mit meiner neuen GTX680 hab ich auch mal wieder gebencht

Q9650 @ 3,87 Ghz und Gainward GTX680 (2GB) P7.863  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3194646;jsessionid=1irm34t9z8x7rmjhial6fkiy

Seltsamerweise sieht er den CoreClock der Graka bei 705 Mhz...naja und der Treiber war der aktuellste Bet 301.25

Greetz


----------



## Horilein (18. April 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2380P Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P4164 3DMarks

HD 6850 790@910Mhz Gpu und Speicher 1000@1075 core 1,155v@1.200v

Core i5 2550k@4200Mhz mehr geht bringt aber nix....weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Wild Thing (22. April 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,MSI X79A-GD45 (MS-7735) score: P6846 3DMarks


----------



## Wild Thing (26. April 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,MSI X79A-GD45 (MS-7735) score: P6938 3DMarks


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. April 2012)

kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU | 18459 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P18459 3DMarks

kampfschaaaf | i7-3930k @ 4,9GHz | 16GiB @ 2133 MHz 9-11-9-27 2t | 2x ASUS HD7970 @ 1125MHz GPU | 7325 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: X7325 3DMarks 

Und zwar damit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## zett750 (26. April 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: P6498 3DMarks

1696 Prozessor-Takt


----------



## Wild Thing (27. April 2012)

zett750 schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: P6498 3DMarks
> 
> 1696 Prozessor-Takt


 
Mein vorletztes Ergebniss zeigte auch einen merkwürdigen Takt an.....


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. April 2012)

@zett750 und Wild thing Ja das zeigt das so an, wenn ihr keinen festen Clock habt. Weil ja das System automatisch rundertaktet wenn es nicht unter Last ist (Energiesparen ftw) und dann kann es passieren dass 3DMark die Daten gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt misst wo die CPU eben automatisch runtertaktet. Steht bei mir auch ab un zu drin. Sind dann auch 1600Mhz


----------



## Wild Thing (27. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> @zett750 und Wild thing Ja das zeigt das so an, wenn ihr keinen festen Clock habt. Weil ja das System automatisch rundertaktet wenn es nicht unter Last ist (Energiesparen ftw) und dann kann es passieren dass 3DMark die Daten gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt misst wo die CPU eben automatisch runtertaktet. Steht bei mir auch ab un zu drin. Sind dann auch 1600Mhz



Ah ok, vielen dank für die Aufklärung das wusste ich nicht....


----------



## sodelle (1. Mai 2012)

update

sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | x3777 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) (MS-7681) score: X3777 3DMarks


----------



## dragonlort (6. Mai 2012)

so hier auch mal mein punkt von mein neues sli system^^
Link hoffe das ist gut. und eine frage in welcher leistung liegen die beiden jetzt?


----------



## kroy (6. Mai 2012)

Kroy | i5-2500K@ 4,5 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | SLI Gainward 560ti GS / Gainward 560ti @ 950/2200 | P9124 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3365853


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Mai 2012)

kroy schrieb:


> Kroy | i5-2500K@ 4,5 Ghz |8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | SLI Gainward 560ti GS / Gainward 560ti @ 950/2200 | P9091 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P9091 3DMarks


 
Probier mal den Treiber 301.24
... da sollte noch was gehn 

Hier einmal mit weniger Takt (24/7 Setting) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P9142 3DMarks

Edit,
obwohl wenn ich die Grafiktests vergleiche, sind deine FPS immer etwas höher ... liegt wohl an der Physicscore


----------



## kroy (7. Mai 2012)

das vermute ich auch... HT macht da den unterschied das sind immerhin 2400 punkte das fällt gut ins gewicht  ich trau mich net so ganz an die 1000/2000 2200 ich hab schon 1,37V aktuell auf jeder karte und 80°C  meinst der treiber 301.24 macht ein positiven unterschied bei gleicher taktraten ?

so treiber 301.24 mit gleichem takt hat schon etwas gebracht aber über 950/2200 komm ich nicht mit 1,037V, mit was für ner spannung fährst du ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Mai 2012)

Meine Karten laufen ab Werk mit 900MHz und 1,025V, so fahr ich die auch im Alltag, OC gibs nur zum Benchen und das letzte mal war im Februar.
Mit dem Ergebniss NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P10014 3DMarks
Seitdem hab ich kein Anreiz mehr, da die 10k Schallmauer durchbrochen ist 

Bis 950MHz brauch ich auch noch nicht viel an der Spannung drehn, aber für 1000MHz muss ich schon die Leiste beim "Afterburner" auf Anschlag schieben, auf 1,15V.
Die obere Karte geht dann auch auf 85°C, die untere bleibt meist 10°C kühler.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hier einmal mit weniger Takt (24/7 Setting) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P9142 3DMarks



Siehst du da^^ auch meinen Benutzernamen und den Kram den ich reingeschrieben habe


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Mai 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Siehst du da^^ auch meinen Benutzernamen und den Kram den ich reingeschrieben habe



ÄHmmm??? Wie jetzt?
Was hast du da gemacht??


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2012)

1ghz ist doch kein problem  schaffe ich stable mit 0,987v


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Mai 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1ghz ist doch kein problem  schaffe ich stable mit 0,987v



Hehe ... jetzt kommst du wieder mit deiner "Wunderkarte" 
Die is ja wohl nen Sonderfall, von den Chips wirds wohl nicht so viele geben. Wird ja sicherlich nicht nur mit der Spannungsversorgung zutun haben das die so gut geht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hehe ... jetzt kommst du wieder mit deiner "Wunderkarte"
> Die is ja wohl nen Sonderfall, von den Chips wirds wohl nicht so viele geben. Wird ja sicherlich nicht nur mit der Spannungsversorgung zutun haben das die so gut geht


 
richtig...klar liegt an der Stromversorgung und ist bestimmt auch ein selektierter <chip und der Kühler macht ja auch seinen guten Dienst.....zwar ist meine Graka nicht so cool wie andere die die selbe Graka haben aber die haben auch nicht so ganz gute Ergebnisse...,mir ist aufgefallen das viele Garkas die richtig kühl sind oc mässig nicht der hammer sind oder mindestens nicht weit mit der Spannung runter können.......und meist haben diese auch kein Spulenfiepen haben.....was natürlich toll ist


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Mai 2012)

Da es die letzten Nächte wieder kühler war hab ich mich auch wieder an den 3D11 gesetzt 

P6621 - macht das mal nach mit der Hardware 

Höher geht die kleine 470 leider nicht mehr, 933MHz ist aber auch schon mehr als manche unter DICE machen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Mai 2012)

Hier mal AMD + GTX 460 im SLI 

PII X4 960T @ 4Core @ 3200MHz P5707 3DMarks
PII X4 960T @ 6Core @ 3200MHz P6109 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Mai 2012)

Da sieht man aber wie CPU-abhängig der 3Dm11 jetzt schon ist. Der wird sich auf längere Sicht genauso verhalten wie der 3Dm06 

Hier zum Vergleich eine 560Ti, gleiche Punkzahl wie die 460er im SLI, trotz in jeden Grafiktest mehr FPS der beiden 460 ...

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P5705 3DMarks


PS.
@Blechdesigner
... schreib nich wieder dein Namen in mein Bench


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Mai 2012)

> Da sieht man aber wie CPU-abhängig der 3Dm11 jetzt schon ist. Der wird sich auf längere Sicht genauso verhalten wie der 3Dm06



So ist das bei _jedem _3D-Benchmark nach einer Weile.
Bei extrem Grafiklastigen wie dem Heaven DX 11 dauerts etwas länger, aber wenn den in 5-10 Jahren noch wer bencht ists bei dem vermutlich auch nicht anders.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2012)

Allerdings. Immerhin war auch mal der 3D Mark 01 "extrem grafiklastig". 
Ein Sonderfall ist aber der 3D Mark 03, da wartest du auch heute noch vergeblich aufs CPU-Limit.
(Logisch, mit höherem CPU-Takt kriegt man mehr Punkte, aber die Graka ist das A und O bei dem Bench, was man auch daran sieht, dass er am empfindlichsten auf Taktsteigerungen reagiert).


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Mai 2012)

Mir fällt grade auf, dass ich den 03 noch nie gebencht habe 

Aber vermutlich braucht man auch da was vom Schlage eines Sandy/Ivy @5,5GHz+  um was reißen zu können, oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Mai 2012)

Und hier, jetzt mal Intel + GTX 460 im SLI 

*P8514 3DMarks*


----------



## xSunshin3x (10. Mai 2012)

Dacht' ichs mir doch, dass die CPU @4Ghz noch etwas limitiert..

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7636 3DMarks @4.4Ghz (:


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auf, dass ich den 03 noch nie gebencht habe
> 
> Aber vermutlich braucht man auch da was vom Schlage eines Sandy/Ivy @5,5GHz+  um was reißen zu können, oder?


 Naja. Mit AMD braucht man sowieso nicht ankommen, das ist klar. Und ne Sandy bei 4,5GHz+ sollte es schon sein. Dafür braucht man in dem Test kein HT, sondern nur 2 Kerne und viel Leistung/MHz.
Auf der anderen Seite ist der Abfall der Punktzahl deutlich geringer als z.B. beim 06er bei schlechterer CPU. Die CPU limitiert im 03er in einigen charaktieristischen Szenen, aber größtenteils hängt es immer noch an der GPU. Das kommt aber natürlich auch auf die verwendete GPU an. Bei meiner HD5850 hat der Taktsprung von 4,2 auf 5,5GHz vom 2600K im 03er gerade mal ca. 5000 Punkte gebracht (Gesamtergebnis ca. 97,5k).

Edit: Apropos HD5850. Die benche ich auch gerade im 11er. Normale Luftkühlung, vGPU = 1,35V. Ein Zwischenstand .


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch nen E8400 da, so 4,5 bis 4,8GHz dürften drin sein, mehr wirds unter Wasser, zumindest nicht stabil.

Macht das damit Sinn? Falls ja, bau ich mir den kleinen morgen mal aufs Brett


----------



## DrDave (12. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Edit: Apropos HD5850. Die benche ich auch gerade im 11er. Normale Luftkühlung, vGPU = 1,35V. Ein Zwischenstand .



Schade das ich mit meiner Sapphire extreme 5850 nur bis 1000Mhz drehen kann im trixx tool und in einer Kombination mit afterburner wo ich über 1000mhz einstellen kann wird die vgpu immer wieder resettet...

hilft vlt. ein bios flash?


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen E8400 da, so 4,5 bis 4,8GHz dürften drin sein, mehr wirds unter Wasser, zumindest nicht stabil.
> 
> Macht das damit Sinn? Falls ja, bau ich mir den kleinen morgen mal aufs Brett


Gibt schlechtere CPUs. Ein E8400 ist schon ganz in Ordnung für den 03er. Wichtig ist nur, dass du XP nimmst und den passenden Grafiktreiber (meist ein älterer, guck einfach auf HWBot nach, mit welchem Treiber die vorderen Plätze mit deiner Karte belegt wurden, steht ja in GPU-Z). Dazu die Grafikeinstellungen im Treiber runtersetzen und in Windows nur das nötigste an lassen. 



DrDave schrieb:


> Schade das ich mit meiner Sapphire extreme 5850 nur bis 1000Mhz drehen kann im trixx tool und in einer Kombination mit afterburner wo ich über 1000mhz einstellen kann wird die vgpu immer wieder resettet...
> 
> hilft vlt. ein bios flash?


Hmm, die neueste Afterburner-Version hast du drauf? BIOS Flash könnte  helfen, dann würde ich die Spannung und den Lüfter direkt im BIOS auf  den höchstmöglichen Wert bzw. 100% stellen. Den Takt kannst du dann ja  wie gehabt unter Windows anpassen. Ist aber keine sonderlich elegante  Lösung. 
Leider gibt es sonst wenig Programme, die eine Änderung der vGPU  zulassen. Für die Karte gibts auch kein Rivatuner-Plugin und  Voltage-Factory von Awardfabrik kennt nur Volterra-Chips... 
Oder du machst es so wie ich und lötest das Ding: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...hd5850-xtreme-hd6850-volt-mods-vgpu-vmem.html Meine hat nämlich überhaupt keine regelbaren Spannungswandler, das heißt es liegen fix 1,088V an (hab auch keinen Voltmod-Guide dazu gefunden). Aber selbst ist der Mann...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, wenns morgen nicht so heiß ist probier ich mal mein Glück mit dem E8400


----------



## DrDave (13. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hmm, die neueste Afterburner-Version hast du drauf? BIOS Flash könnte  helfen, dann würde ich die Spannung und den Lüfter direkt im BIOS auf  den höchstmöglichen Wert bzw. 100% stellen. Den Takt kannst du dann ja  wie gehabt unter Windows anpassen. Ist aber keine sonderlich elegante  Lösung.
> Leider gibt es sonst wenig Programme, die eine Änderung der vGPU  zulassen. Für die Karte gibts auch kein Rivatuner-Plugin und  Voltage-Factory von Awardfabrik kennt nur Volterra-Chips...
> Oder du machst es so wie ich und lötest das Ding: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...hd5850-xtreme-hd6850-volt-mods-vgpu-vmem.html Meine hat nämlich überhaupt keine regelbaren Spannungswandler, das heißt es liegen fix 1,088V an (hab auch keinen Voltmod-Guide dazu gefunden). Aber selbst ist der Mann...


 
Selbst ist der Mann auf jeden Fall...
Aber dauerthaft hohe vcore möchte ich den spannungswandlern nicht anmuten. ist auch meine alltagskarte
Würde lieber mit trixx höhere taktraten einstellen können, die 1000mhz sind mit eingestellten 1,2V im trixx aktuell benchstabil. wenn ich diese 1000mhz / 1300mhz und die 1,2v im trixx geladen habe und anschließen im afterburner z.b. 1001 einstelle, dann übernimmt er zwar die taktraten aber resettet gleichzeitig die vgpu und stellt sie auf stock.
und nur die voltage im trixx einstellen geht auch nicht. teufelskreis

naja muss ich mit den 1ghz leben Aber danke dir für die inspirationen


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2012)

Kannst ja eben zum Benchen flashen und danach wieder dein normales BIOS draufschmeißen  Wie gesagt umständlich aber wenn man das einmal gemacht hat dauert das keine 5 minuten mehr.


----------



## Wild Thing (19. Mai 2012)

3dmark.com/3dm11/3463928


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2012)

eeehm ne frage zwischendurch, testet ihr mit Q oder HQ im Treiber ?


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2012)

meine neue Gigabyte 670 gtx Oc mit 1202Mhz Stock boost und Asic 100%.
Das mein Oc ergebniss mit 4.5ghz. 10% nach oben sind noch offen dann gibts Fehler 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10172 3DMarks


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Mai 2012)

so habe mal meinen REchner aus der Signatur durch den 3dmark geschickt
Denke die Punkte sollten ok sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Mai 2012)

Hab mal mein Rechner in der Stube gequält 

PhenomI 9550 + HD5770

ATI Radeon HD 5770 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom X4 Processor 9550,ASRock K10N78 score: P3012 3DMarks


----------



## stoepselEI (26. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meine Punkte
AMD Radeon HD 6990M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2630QM Processor,CLEVO P150HMx score: P4084 3DMarks

System (Notebook) siehe Signatur


----------



## Stifflersmum (30. Mai 2012)

Quizfrage: was für 3D Mark Settings habt ihr denn ?

Mein Ivy Bridge 3770K auf Standardtakt, zwei Stück GTX680 Phantom je 4GB, 32GB DDR3 - 2400 RAM, AsusP8Z77Deluxe Board

erreichen beim Extreme Test auf 1920*108 nur 6304 Punkte. Währenddessen die Rekorde über 20 000 Punkt liegen ? No way ? Oder LOW Settings ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2012)

Bei X über 6tausend Punkte zu holen ist doch sehr gut.
Bei 3dMark11 testet man in E (Entry) P (Performance 720p) und in X (Extrem 1080p).
Die meisten testen in P, ist Standard.
In den Tests darf man nichts umstellen, sonst verfälscht man die Werte, funktioniert sowieso nur in der Advanced bzw Professinal Edition.
PS;
Man sollte immer in den Vorgefertigten Testparameter Testen, unter Basic.


----------



## Stifflersmum (30. Mai 2012)

oki also nochmal : 
CPU: Intel Ivy 3770K (Standardtakt)
Ram : GSkill Trident 2400 MHz  32GB DDR3
Grafik: Gainward Phantom GTX680 - 4GB (2 Karten)
Board: AsusP8Z77Deluxe
HD: OCZ Vertex 3 120/240GB

3D MArk :  "E" Test 19553
"P" 15622
                "Xtreme" 6304
Optimierungspotenzial vorhanden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2012)

Stifflersmum schrieb:


> oki also nochmal :
> CPU: Intel Ivy 3770K (Standardtakt)
> Ram : GSkill Trident 2400 MHz 32GB DDR3
> Grafik: Gainward Phantom GTX680 - 4GB (2 Karten)
> ...




jo dann hau mal ech und oc dein system  in p kannste die 20000p knacken


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jo dann hau mal ech und oc dein system  in p kannste die 20000p knacken


 Ehh.. nein
Nur wen er seine Hardware schrotten will, die Garantie ihm egal ist, und er ein Übertaktungsgenie ist, und wenn er ein Dusel hat mit der Hardware.
Ich erinnere daran, wie es möglich ist : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ht-20000er-Marke-im-3DMark-11/Benchmark/News/


----------



## Stifflersmum (30. Mai 2012)

nunja ich werd schon den cpu bischen takten, allerdings nur auf 3700/4100 MHz. Mir egal was da im Endeffekt in 3D Mark steht oder ob ich den letzten Platz damit hab. Ich will ein stabiles System das jeden Tag läuft und hauptsache meine Games laufen Geschmeidig bei hohen Einstellungen und 3D 

P.S. meine Tests sind mit offenen Webseiten, ICQ, Media Player und und und durchlaufen. Lüfter sind auch nicht max, was sicher manch boost erhöht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ehh.. nein
> Nur wen er seine Hardware schrotten will, die Garantie ihm egal ist, und er ein Übertaktungsgenie ist, und wenn er ein Dusel hat mit der Hardware.
> Ich erinnere daran, wie es möglich ist : GTX 690 durchbricht 20.000er-Marke im 3DMark 11 - mit Flüssigstickstoff als Kühlung



ja so war das ja auch nicht gemeint..er soll doch seine hw nicht zerstören.....ok 20000p ist schon schwer denke ich.....aber echt ein hammer system  Top


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Punkte er mit einem 2600k @4Ghz und einer 7970 @standardtakt im Performance-Test hat? Hätte gerne einen Vergleich zu meiner 7870 OCed


----------



## Stifflersmum (30. Mai 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ja so war das ja auch nicht gemeint..er soll doch seine hw nicht zerstören.....ok 20000p ist schon schwer denke ich.....aber echt ein hammer system  Top


 
bilder zu und berichte kannst da angucken wenn du magst
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...6885-sli-passt-es-auch-rein-highend-pc-6.html

(auf seite 5)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...6885-sli-passt-es-auch-rein-highend-pc-6.html


----------



## donangelo (30. Mai 2012)

*  3DMark11 Postet eure Punktzahl                 *

                                 5816 Punkte aber mit einem 2500k@4,8GhZ  

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3546895


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Mai 2012)

_Post kann gelöscht werden. Hatte den vorigen Post nur korrigiert. Er wird jetzt einwandfrei dargestellt._


----------



## deeps (31. Mai 2012)

juhu endlich die 7000 punkte geknackt  mit anderem Mainboard, und neuer CPU Lüfter. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock P67 Performance score: P7115 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Juni 2012)

Najaaa .... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASRock 890GX Extreme3 score: P5252 3DMarks


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. Juni 2012)

7800er Grenze erreicht 
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7815 3DMarks


----------



## saarbrücker (3. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Ergebnis meiner Grafikkarte ist?
Hab sie gestern gekauft und habe starke FPS Einbrüche in Diablo3 ! Stärkere als meine alte Geforce 230 GT

Ist die Grafikkarte ok?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3570044​


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juni 2012)

Hm der score geht auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.

Daran liegts wohl nicht.
Ich seh grad, du hast ne ziemlich komische Speicherkonfiguration (2/2/2/1).
Hast du einfach mal probiert, ob es besser läuft, wenn du nur 2x2GB drin lässt? 

Ist nur ne Vermutung, die unwarscheinlich ist, aber besser mal alles durchtesten


----------



## saarbrücker (3. Juni 2012)

Also ist die Graka nicht defekt?? 

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das wenn ich Spiele anmache dieser Win7 Ladekreis (der Blaue) so vibriert, ist das normal?

Meinst du meine Ram?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juni 2012)

Nein, defekt ist sie nicht.

Ja, das vibrieren ist normal 

Nochmal ja, ich meinen deinen RAM.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> 7800er Grenze erreicht
> AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7815 3DMarks


 
Grenze erreicht? ... denn fahr mal die CPU richtig hoch, dann packst auch die 8000


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte non-oc irgendwas mit 6600 oder so  Hatte aber echt gehofft, dass ich die 8k-Grenzen knacken kann.. mal sehen... vlt bench ich nachher noch mit 4.5Ghz.. das sollte ja ausreichen, oder? Weil ich das fast nicht stabil bzw mit niedrigen Temps hinbekomme :/


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte eher in Richtung 5GHz ... aber kannst ja erstmal mit 4,5GHz probieren.
Deaktiviere vorher die Lüftersteuerung im Bios, damit der Lüfter auf volle Pulle läuft und nich erst wenn die CPU warm wird.


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

Limitiert die CPU echt noch so lange? Da gabs mal einen Guide mit Werten (Vcore etc.) für den 2600k... War irgendein Blogeintrag oder so... aber den find ich nichtmehr.. :/


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

Weiss nicht ob man das limitieren nenn kann, aber umso mehr Takt, desto mehr Punkte!
Bringt zwar nich die Welt, aber um 100-200points rauszuholen reichts


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Juni 2012)

Die CPU limitiert in 3DMarks *immer*.

Was denkst du, wieso auf HWbot alte Nvidia 6600GTs mit Sandys bei 5,5GHz+  gebencht werden?


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn das so ist, dann nichts wie ran an die 8000 Punkte


----------



## crazy78head (8. Juni 2012)

P14114 3DMarks

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-990X Processor,Alienware 0XDJ4C score: P14114 3DMarks

i7 990x @4GHz
GTX 690 @Default


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7906 3DMarks

Allerdings läuft der 2600k mit 4.5Ghz auf +0.25 offset, was dann ca. 1,320V ergibt. Maximal... :/ oh man.. scheiss CPU, aber die GPU machts noch mit.. Hab sie noch weiter overclocked.
Werd gleich noch die CPU auf 4.6 -4.7 hauen und dann noch schauen was bei der GPU geht.. 


edit// mit 4.6 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3610858

Edit2/ nein, mit 4.7Ghz will der PC echt nicht rennen. Hab 47 und Offset +0.50 und 3DMark an, dann läuft er bis zum 3 oder 4 GPU Test und bricht ab... :/
so nahe an der verdammten 8k Marke :/


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

Oh man , das ja echt knapp!
Versuch mal ohne Offset zu arbeiten bei solchen Aktionen und nen festen Wert einzugeben ...

Derweil hab ich mich bisschen mit ner heute erhaltenen GTX470 beschäftigt  
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P6319 3DMarks


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

Wie hoch ist deine vCore? Ich glaub ich kann bei mir gar keine feste Spannung einstellen. Das Board ist nicht so oc-freudig... :/
Und du hast HT aus, wenn ich richtig sehe?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

SMT is an. Siehst du bei Prozessoren, da steht 1/8
1,52V brauch ich dafür ... auch wenn ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei hab


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Juni 2012)

Singlecore, gib lieber der GTX470 etwas mehr Stoff, die hat noch viel Potenzial 

Siehe hier


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juni 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7997 3DMarks ****. ungesunde 1,472v mit 4.8 Ghz.

ich bin jetzt aber erstmal weg, ein' saufen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7997 3DMarks ****. ungesunde 1,472v mit 4.8 Ghz.
> 
> ich bin jetzt aber erstmal weg, ein' saufen



Verdammt!! Die 3points 

Okay, viel Spass dabei! *PROST*


----------



## DrDave (9. Juni 2012)

DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3,4Ghz	| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5850 @ 1040/1340MHz | P5397 | Link

Kann man da noch optimieren?


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juni 2012)

Ich komm mit nem i5 750 € 3.33 ghz (+ Turbo) und einer Saphire 7870 auf folgendes ergebniss: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55A-UD3 score: P5687 3DMarks

Verglichen mit dem Test auf Computerbase hab ich mal exakt die selben Treibereinstellungen benutzt, und folgendes ergebniss bekommen: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55A-UD3 score: P6109 3DMarks
Immernoch 500 punkte weniger, als ich eigentlich haben sollte..

Liegt das am älteren i5 750 Prozessor? Mit meiner GTX 570 € 780 mhz hatte ich 5700~ Punkte, Nvidia treiber auf standart.
(Bei HEaven 3.0 komm ich unter full HD, alles auf max auf 34,2 fps. Die meisten testseiten zeigen da bei ner 7870 35 fps~)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Juni 2012)

Natürlich liegt das auch am 750.

Im Test von CB wurde ein 2600K@4,5GHz verwendet, der bekommt natürlich mehr Punkte.
Aber keine Angst, der 750 bremst dich in games sicher nicht aus, das wirst du nur in benchmarks merken


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juni 2012)

Dann gibts hierbei keinerlei Grund, windows neu aufzusetzen?^^

Finde halt 5600-6000 Punkte schon iwie wenig, wenn sonst immer 6600-6800 punkte bei rauskommen.. Bei meiner GTX 570 waren die abweichungen auch geringer


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, dass es in Ordnung ist, allerdings hab ich auch keine 7870 zum Vergleichen hier.
Kannst ja mal jemanden mit einer fragen, die Tests von CB haben bei mir nämlich noch nie auch nur annähernd gepasst.


----------



## DrDave (9. Juni 2012)

@Darkseth Du kannst dir ja mal das Benchergebnis von xSunshin3x auf dieser Threadseite anschauen, was so ein übertakteter 2600k bringt...
Zudem bekommst du auch gleich ein Gefühl was die 7870 übertaktet leistet.

Edit: arg natürlich auf Seite 114


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juni 2012)

hmm paar seiten vorher hat auch ein user nen i5 750 (aber wohl kein OC) und ne 7870, und rund 5770 punkte.

Scheint also wohl doch am Prozessor zu liegen. Schön wäre aber, wenn noch jemand mit nem i5/i7 sandy und ner 7870 @ 1000 mhz stock mit 2.5 oder 3.0 ghz testet, das dürfte etwa mit meinem i5 750 € 3.33 ghz vergleichbar sein

Edit: So, AMD treiber auf standart settings, und das kam raus: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3619526


----------



## xSunshin3x (10. Juni 2012)

Hey Darkseth.
Ich habe gerade mit einem i7 2600k @ 3Ghz und der 7870 @ 1000 / 1250 getestet.
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P6640 3DMarks
Wie du siehst, hab' ich selbst @ 3Ghz noch 2k Punkte mehr wie du, allerdings sind die GPU-Punkte ebenfalls höher?!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2012)

nehmt doch einfach den Heavenbench 3.0 @ full HD und max einstellung ...da spielt die cpu keine rolle.....


----------



## killer196 (14. Juni 2012)

killer196|i5-3570k@4,2Ghz|16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|GTX670@1200/1344/1500|P8632|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P8632 3DMarks 

Da besteht optimierungspotential


----------



## DrDave (14. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> killer196|i5-3570k@4,2Ghz|16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|GTX670@1200/1344/1500|P8632|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P8632 3DMarks
> 
> Da besteht optimierungspotential


 
Naja durch den i5 und den RAM sterben eben ein paar Pünktchen, die Karte hast du ja schon gut befeuert


----------



## djnoob (15. Juni 2012)

*DJNOOB - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate x64 - i5-2500k @ 5 Ghz 1,368v- Performance - 4 x 2GB DDR3-1866 cl: 9-10-9-24 2T - Evga 570GTX @ 930/2200 = 7118*


----------



## killer196 (17. Juni 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Naja durch den i5 und den RAM sterben eben ein paar Pünktchen, die Karte hast du ja schon gut befeuert



ja und da geht auch noch was  den sie wird erst 63grad warm


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juni 2012)

Jolly91 - Microsoft Windows 7 x64 - Q9550@3,825 GHz - ASUS P5Q-E - 2x2Gb + 2x1Gb DDR2-900 - Gigabyte HD 7970 Windforce 3X @ 1250/1550 -X-3379

Vcore beim Benchmark: 1212mv - ging durch den 11er. ^^

Beim Heaven artete es selbst mit 1218mv und 75% Fan in Pixelfehlern aus, zwar nicht so arg, aber dennoch wurde es immer stärker, 2min gings, dann abbruch von mir, ist ja nicht gut die Karte.

Stock wirds mit 1150/1500 @ 1125mv, oder 1200/1550 @ 1181mv betrieben.


----------



## ZappendusteR (24. Juni 2012)

Zap|Win7 x64|X6580@4GHz@1.224v|12GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19-2T@1.6v|Asus GTX680 DC2 Top 1260-6280@1.012v  Link  score X3867   (endlich einigermaßen flüssig)

.. hab da mal den aktuellen Nvidia Beta 304.48 getestet - wird aber nicht gewertet, naja. 

Habt Ihr auch manchmal Abbrüche wegen Win Anzeigefehler???


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hey Darkseth.
> Ich habe gerade mit einem i7 2600k @ 3Ghz und der 7870 @ 1000 / 1250 getestet.
> AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P6640 3DMarks
> Wie du siehst, hab' ich selbst @ 3Ghz noch 2k Punkte mehr wie du, allerdings sind die GPU-Punkte ebenfalls höher?!


 
Danke für die Mühe. Hab nun auch rausgefunden, dass die punkte bei 3D mark 11 teils doch sehr stark von der CPU abhängen, und dein i7 2600k selbst auf 3 ghz ne ganze ecke mehr power hat als mein i5 750 Lynnfield.

Hab mal hier 2 Tests (7870 auf stock, AMD treiber settings ebenfalls auf Standart):

i5 750 @ Stock (2.67 Ghz): AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55A-UD3 score: P5786 3DMarks
i5 750 @ 3.33 Ghz (also rund 25% mehr Takt): AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55A-UD3 score: P6071 3DMarks


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, hab' ich selbst @ 3Ghz noch 2k Punkte mehr wie du, allerdings sind die GPU-Punkte ebenfalls höher?!


 
Das hat mir neulich jemand aus dem HWBot-team erklärt.
Eine schnelle CPU "schiebt" quasi die GPU auch in den Grafikbenchmarks an, nicht nur in den Physiktests.

Sieht man noch stärker im 3D06, da haben manche mit 50% weniger GPU-Takt, und selben Physikpunkten wie mein X6 1090T aber einem schnellen Sandy/ Ivy nochmal 10000 Gesamtpunkte mehr


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Juni 2012)

hmmm ist mein score gut????

Evga-580GTX-SC + 2600K + 16Gb Ram (1866)


----------



## mogee (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community
hab neulich einen neuen pc gekauft


arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance 
grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5	 ( nicht die T variante )
netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold	
mainboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX	
prozessor: Intel Core i5-3550 Box, LGA1155



ergebnis:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3550 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H77-D3H score: P7834 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3736477

wenn ich das z.b. mit http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1925/11/     da hat die referenz karte im  p test schon 8700 punkte :

Ist das Ergebnis für das System gut oder wäre mehr drin?

Bei der Metro 2033 demo mit allen sachen auf high und directx 11 optionen dof etc hab ich um die 17 - 30 fps 

was mich wundert ist das unter Grafikkarte bei den 3dmark ergebnisen als core takt steht : 705 mhz obwohl es doch eigentlich 915 sein müssten.


Bei msi afterburner hatte ich folgendes ergebnis.


Score: X2539 (72 FPS)

API 3D: OpenGL 4

Graphics score: 4556 points (98 FPS)
PhysX score: 2040 points (102 FPS, GPU PhysX)
Combined score: 1326 points (26 FPS)

Duration: 130000 ms
Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Anti-aliasing: X0
Window mode: fullscreen

Primary renderer: GeForce GTX 670/PCIe/SSE2
OpenGL version: 4.2.0
Graphics drivers: 8.17.13.142 R301.42 branch r30107-67

Number of GPUs: 1
GPU 0 - NVIDIA GeForce series (10de-1189) - GPU clock: 0 MHz - Mem clock: 0 MHz - Max GPU temp: 70 °C - Max GPU load: 97 %


CPU: IntelR CoreTM i5-3550 CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU speed: 3292 MHz
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit build 7601 Service Pack 1


Danke im voraus.


----------



## BlackViper59 (25. Juni 2012)

> wenn ich das z.b. mit NVIDIA & EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card Review - 3DMark 11 - Legit Reviews     da hat die referenz karte im  p test schon 8700 punkte :


Liegt daran dass die einen i7 3960X benutzt haben. 
Und dass in den Vergleich von 3dmark11 einige mehr PKT haben liegt daranan dass viele stark übertaktet haben, damit sind schnell mal 2000PKT drin 

Also du brauchst dir keine gedanken machen der Score ist ok


----------



## mogee (25. Juni 2012)

ich dachte beim graphic score wäre nur die grafikkarte entscheidend, die testen es ja mit der oc variante von evga und der refernzkarte von nvidia

evga. 8663 punkte
referenzkarte 8419


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Juni 2012)

Ich zitier mich dazu mal eben selbst:



> Das hat mir neulich jemand aus dem HWBot-team erklärt.
> Eine schnelle CPU "schiebt" quasi die GPU auch in den Grafikbenchmarks an, nicht nur in den Physiktests.
> 
> Sieht man noch stärker im 3D06, da haben manche mit 50% weniger  GPU-Takt, und selben Physikpunkten wie mein X6 1090T aber einem  schnellen Sandy/ Ivy nochmal 10000 Gesamtpunkte mehr


----------



## mogee (25. Juni 2012)

und mein metro 2033 beispiel geht auch klar ? also die fps


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Juni 2012)

Das kannst du hier mal vergleichen und notfalls fragen, ich denk aber, das kommt hin.


----------



## mogee (25. Juni 2012)

hab es eben dort reingestellt danke für den tipp!


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juni 2012)

HD5850@1140/1265 = ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P6584 3DMarks
Bisher Platz 4


----------



## tempomat (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich finde einfach nicht "meinen" Fehler?!
Suche jetzt schon 1 Woche aber der 3DMark 11 test ruckelt bei mir nur so vor sich hin, meine Games sind dagegen aber flüssig.-

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core I7 2600K
Lüfter: Alpenföhn Himalaya
RAM: Crosair vengeance DIMM KIT 8 GB PC3
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67-M Rev.3(B3),P67
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD6970 Dual Fan
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Upgrade Kit
Festplatte: Western Digital WD Caviar Green 2000GB
Gehäuse: NOX Hummer USB3.0 
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 700Watt ATX 2.3 (E8)
BlueRay: LG BH10LS38
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Headset: Logitech G35
Windows: 7 Home Premium
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H

meine 3D-mar11 Benchdaten nach einigen Durchläufen:

Score: 2552

Graphic:;5500 das ist ja ok?!

Physiks: 878 Das scheint deutlich zu wenig zu sein

Combined: 1189 Ebenso?

ich nutze das kostenlose 3dmark 11 Programm kann also keine Einstellungen verändern, sind dei werte wirklich so schlecht oder habe ich irgendwo eine Systembremse Bremse eingeschaltet

Gruß Martin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67-M PRO score: P2552 3DMarks


----------



## Colonia (3. Juli 2012)

Hm also deine Ergebnisse sind für deine Komponenten viel zu niedrig. Du solltest ca. 3000-3500 Punkte mehr haben.

Hast du 3DMark 11 schoneinmal neuinstalliert?


----------



## tempomat (3. Juli 2012)

Ja habe ich schon neu gemacht, tempratur geht kaum über 33Grad daran sollte es dann auch nicht liegen.
Ich denke das ich irgendwo einen Einstellungsfehler habe??

Da meine ATI ja Physix nicht beherrscht könnte es daran liegen??
Austellen kann ich es ja nicht beim 3dmark11.-

Gruß martin


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

An PhysX liegts sicher nicht, das verwendet der 3D11 nämlich nicht.
Einstellungsfehler kanns eigentlich auch nicht sein, in der kostenlosen Version kannst du schließlich nichts verstellen.

Ich würde drauf tippen, dass deine CPU irgendwie nicht aus den unteren States geht und sich dadurch nicht hochtaktet.
Warum das so ist weiß ich leider auch nicht, erscheint mir aber das warscheinlichste.
Vielleicht mal ins UEFI/BIOS gucken, ob da irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

So hier mal meine Punkte...passt das zu meinem System?

*Prozessor :Interl Core i7 920 @3,40GHz**
Mainboard : Gigabyte X58A-UD3R**
Arbeitsspeicher : 3x 2gb Avexir Blitz Series, DDR3-1333**
Festplatte(n) :1x 120gb SSD ADATA S510; 1x 1TB S-Ata HDD**
Grafikkarte : Gainward GTX 570 Phantom**
Sound : Realtek ALC889**
Netzteil : LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650 GP3 Green Power 650Watt


*


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch ein Ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

@Gulasch:  Passt, genau in dem Rahmen sollte es sich bewegen.

Betreffend den Affen... du bist schon manchmal ein verdammt gemeiner Kerl


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2012)

Ok ....dann poste ich das performance ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....


----------



## kickbox (5. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,
wie kommen denn da manche auf 24000 Punkte mit meiner Grafikkarte und CPU?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe das 
ASROCK Z77 Pro4
i7 3770
80GB Corsair und eine
GTX 670 von MSI
Abgesehen davon habe ich auf YouTube noch ein Test gesehen, mit so einem Knilch in einer Roten Robe. Der fehlt bei mir komplett. Wahrscheinlich müsste man dazu das Programm kaufen und mit dem Video gibts auch mehr Punkte.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Juli 2012)

Im 3DMark 11 kommt niemand auf 24000 Punkte mit der GTX670, auch nicht mit mehreren.

Vielleicht hast du einfach nur Ergebnisse von anderen 3DMarks gesehen, wie dem 3D06 oder dem 3DMark Vantage.


----------



## kickbox (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, dann schau mal hier: Klick oder hier

Edit: Was ist der Unterschied bei Benchmarks Entry, Performance und Extrem?

Edit2: Also, da ich P8130 hatte, muss ich mit Performance vergleichen.
Allerdings haben da die schlechtesten 9600 Punkte. Irgendwas stimmt doch mit meinem System noch nicht ganz.
Oder sollte man davon ausgehen, das die Werte da nur mit massivem Übertakten erreicht wurden?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Juli 2012)

Korrektur, mit 3 GTX670 sind ~20000 Punkte möglich, dein verlinktes Ergebnis verwendet sogar 4 Stück.
Da ist es klar, dass die ein wenig mehr Punkte haben als du 

Natürlich wurden alle hohen Ergebnisse mit sehr starkem OC erreicht, es gibt nur wenige, die ihr System ohne auf Standardtakt benchen.
Verlass dich lieber nicht auf das Futuremark-ranking


----------



## kickbox (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für Dein Posting.
Ich hab natürlich nichts übertaktet, denn ich möchte ja Wissen, was schafft mein System, kann ich noch etwas optimieren oder gar fehlende Treiber installieren, um das Ergebnis zu verbessern. Wegen dieser Ivy Bridge musste nämlich schon mein Bios flashen.

Was auch noch dazu kommt, meine CPU läuft aktuell auf 2600Mhz und meine GraKa liegt bei den niedrigsten 1400 Speichertakt was etwa noch für P6500 bei 3DMark11 reicht. Grund: Das System soll möglichst leise sein und ich brauch keine 90FPS bei z.B. pCARS, 65 reichen völlig (eigentlich sogar 30). Sollten die Spiele mal gefräßiger werden, kann man immer noch anheben.
Schön noch Reserven zu haben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Juli 2012)

kickbox schrieb:


> Was auch noch dazu kommt, meine CPU läuft aktuell auf 2600Mhz und meine GraKa liegt bei den niedrigsten 1400 Speichertakt was etwa noch für P6500 bei 3DMark11 reicht. Grund: Das System soll möglichst leise sein und ich brauch keine 90FPS bei z.B. pCARS, 65 reichen völlig (eigentlich sogar 30). Sollten die Spiele mal gefräßiger werden, kann man immer noch anheben.
> Schön noch Reserven zu haben.




Leistung kauft man nicht auf Vorrat um sie irgendwann mal zu gebrauchen. 
Ansonsten reicht auch nen i3 plus HD7850, damit hättest du die Hälfte der Kohle gespart, dann das gesparte in Gehäuse und guter Kühlung investiert und du würdest nix mehr von deinen Rechner hören


----------



## razerzone77 (7. Juli 2012)

P14218  ist das ok mit ne gtx 690 ? ist nicht viel höher wie mit meiner gtx 590


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (20. Juli 2012)

8409 

sys -> Signatur/Sysprofile


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

Neue GPU, neues Glück
Leider begrenzt wahrscheinlich das Netzteil ein höheres Ergebnis und bestraft mehr vcore mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm
DrDave | Intel Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1150 / 1550 | P9070


----------



## Aer0 (2. August 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,MSI P67A-GD53 (MS-7681) score: P4571 3DMarks
P4571

und ich bin nicht unzufrieden


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. August 2012)

Im Vergleich zu einigen Usern hier sind meine Punkte ja schon fast peinlich... 5252


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. August 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einigen Usern hier sind meine Punkte ja schon fast peinlich... 5252


 
Naja, is halt ohne OC.
Da ist ja noch ne Menge Potenzial wenn du an den Taktschrauben drehst


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. August 2012)

Naja, der Rechner soll ja nicht jeden Tag Benchmarks ausführen d.h. gibt es momentan keinen Grund an der Takschraube zu drehen. Alle Programme laufen völlig Problemlos, Spiele ruckeln nicht die Spur und nur für den Benchmark übertakten erschien mir irgendwie Sinnlos. Der "K"-Prozessor und das "Z77"-Board sind allerdings nicht zufällig gewählt, denn sobald es nötig wird werde ich doch mal Hand anlegen müssen


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

P15361 - i7 3820 @ 4,5 - 2x GTX680


----------



## Rixx (10. August 2012)

2. Rechner mit alter Hardware

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P4935 3DMarks

und 

ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P4097 3DMarks


----------



## Festplatte (12. August 2012)

P3777  Hoffentlich wird das mit meinem neuen Prozessor und GPU besser!


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. August 2012)

Ich weiß auch net ob das genug ist für mein Sys...


I5 3570K@4GhZ mit Asus 6950@Stock und 6970er Shader Unlock.. 

Sieht mir Wenig aus


----------



## PornoStyle (15. August 2012)

Tripleh ne deine punkte stimmen schon passt alles


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2012)

naja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rot ist einfach nicht mein Ding


----------



## Nostrex (16. August 2012)

Hardware aus der Signatur ^^
Geht eigendlich, aber zu langsam -.-

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4058/sdfsfdfsdfsdf.png


----------



## JeyPl0t (16. August 2012)

System aus meiner Signatur. CPU @ GHz. GPU @ Stock max boost 1150

Ist die Scroe nicht etwas niedrig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (17. August 2012)

Was willste den mit deinem System erreichen? 50000 ?


----------



## JeyPl0t (17. August 2012)

9500 so um den Dreh.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. August 2012)

JeyPl0t schrieb:


> 9500 so um den Dreh.


 
Gib der CPU mal ordentlich Feuer!
Dann sind vielleicht die 9k drin ... aber 9,5k ??

Edit,
Obwohl es sind auch die 10k drin ...
Hier nen Lauf von "InvisibleMilk"
	 i7 2600K @4,8GHz	 16 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24	 GTX 670 @ 1006/1084/1250 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3947410


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2012)

Ein wenig an der Taktschraube gedreht und die neue GPU mal getestet....10227 Pkt, für´n Anfang doch ok, oder?

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10227 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (25. August 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ein wenig an der Taktschraube gedreht und die neue GPU mal getestet....10227 Pkt, für´n Anfang doch ok, oder?
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10227 3DMarks


 
Da geht noch was
Von der Grafikscore hab ich dich ja fast: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P9630 3DMarks 7950@1260/1650


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2012)

ich denke auch...aber jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe im Schiff....
der ACX 7970 ist da und ich will mal basteln....


----------



## DrDave (25. August 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ich denke auch...aber jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe im Schiff....
> der ACX 7970 ist da und ich will mal basteln....


 
Mach das, kühlere Temperaturen mag die 7000er Serie ja sowieso


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (27. August 2012)

Ein bischen mit dem Takt spielen und das ganze sieht so aus: 3DMark11

Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 810/1620/2000MHz


----------



## Rixx (28. August 2012)

kommt mir bei Deiner CPU aber komisch vor

zum Vergleich ( ja ich weiß eine GTX 480 ist etwas stärker )

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9650,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P6329 3DMarks


----------



## Ravenshark (29. August 2012)

X2975
Phenom 1090T & 2x HD5870 CF Win 8 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2012)

....eigendlich für die Karte OK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (29. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....eigendlich für die Karte OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geht an der Karte noch was?
Mir kommts manchmal so vor als ob du den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machst als benchen
Nicht das es was schlechtes wäre


----------



## Bagster (29. August 2012)

Mit einer 690@ Stock ok.........habe P17289 mit ein bisschen OC, allerdings GTX 680 SLI..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2012)

hihi ....ich habe schon lange nichts mehr gepostet 

6670er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich schon dabei bin ...

GT 630




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gegenstück von der roten


----------



## AMD x6 (30. August 2012)

x4266
Phenom 1090T & AMD6870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Einmal mit dem i5-2500K: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P15902 3DMarks

Und einmal i7-3770K (ansonsten gleiche Settings): NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P17245 3DMarks


----------



## godfather22 (30. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit dem System von unten: Link
Was meint ihr ist das gut?


----------



## DrDave (30. August 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit dem System von unten: Link
> Was meint ihr ist das gut?


 
Was hast du für Graka clocks genommen?


----------



## godfather22 (30. August 2012)

das dürften 1200/1900 sein


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2012)

Jetzt steiger ich mich wieder was die Karten größe angeht 

GT 640




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der takt der GPU ist doch nice bzw eine nette Erhöhung 
hihi ....cpu


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> das dürften 1200/1900 sein



Das Ergebnis ist völlig OK  Auch hier bremst leider die CPU.

Mit dem i5-2500K @5GHz habe ich mit der HD7950 (Chiptakt 1300MHz) mit Hängen und Würgen 10K Punkte geschafft: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P10056 3DMarks

Wenn beim Chip-/Speichertakt also noch ein bisschen was geht, kannst Du noch ein paar Punkte rausholen


----------



## godfather22 (30. August 2012)

ja ich werde mitlerweile etwas vorsichtiger... heute ist die mir beim regulären spielen mehrfach hintereinander abgekratzt. hoffentlich hab ich nichts kaputt gemacht, denke aber eher nicht


----------



## DrDave (31. August 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> das dürften 1200/1900 sein


 
1900 Oo
Und ich gammel bei 1650 rum



True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt steiger ich mich wieder was die Karten größe angeht
> 
> GT 640
> 
> ...


 
Die Erhöhung ist nicht über, aber viel kommt trotzdem nicht raus


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

heute mal eine ältere 

GTX 570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PingPong (3. September 2012)

hi,

hier mal mein ergebnis. 

cpu und gpu @ stock

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. September 2012)

warum ist deine 560ti soviel schneller wie meine HD 6950


----------



## PingPong (3. September 2012)

hab die sig noch nicht geändert  hab etz ne 7950 drin

so, etz passts wieder ^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. September 2012)

achsoooo, dann ists ja klar... war eben geschockt... hab mir meiner 6950 nur 5400pts sowas


----------



## Icke&Er (3. September 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> hab mir meiner 6950 nur 5400pts sowas


 
Das können meinen drei kleinen Freunde noch etwas toppen im 24/7 Modus 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. September 2012)

Du betreibst da ja ein Setup David 
Aber zugegeben mein aktuelles ist auch nicht ganz alltäglich 

Mal nen schnellen Run gemacht mit 24/7 Settings, Tessellation aktiviert:
ATI Radeon HD 5970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage Extreme score: P6907 3DMarks

System:


 Q6600@3,6GHz@1,5V
 4GB AData XPG
 Asus Rampage Extreme
 HD5970 Black Edition Limited #719
 
Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert BF3 auf High-Ultra damit ohne Schwierigkeiten


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. September 2012)

*Update*

Etwas OC + mehr Spannung = 6218 

Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 860/1720/2100MHz | 6218


----------



## Icke&Er (5. September 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Du betreibst da ja ein Setup David


 
Ich kann aber auch dicker


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

Mein 980X mit 4,2 GHZ und eine GTX 690.....*13921 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2012)

^^bei dem takt bremst deine CPU aber ganzschön


----------



## sir qlimax (7. September 2012)

wollt grad sagen.... ich komm auf knapp 11000 mit meinem 3570k und meiner gtx 680 top von asus  da hätte ich von der 690 mehr erwartet


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2012)

Die 690er kann noch mehr wenn sie richtig befüttert wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. September 2012)

3493 mit ner GTX 460 1 GB und einem i7 920 (alles @ stock)

Ist das gut oder schlecht ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> 3493 mit ner GTX 460 1 GB und einem i7 920 (alles @ stock)
> 
> Ist das gut oder schlecht ?



Normal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. September 2012)

ok danke


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. September 2012)

Ich glaub mehr is nicht, aber immerhin:

Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4577MHz | 8GB DDR3-10700 CL 7-7-7-21 | GTX 560Ti 448 @ 880/1760/2100MHz | P6327

und das ganze mit 1,05V (GPU)


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (9. September 2012)

Frischer i5-3450 & HD7870 bei Standardtakt: P8261

Passts?


----------



## Ottilus (9. September 2012)

Reicht das? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P9233 3DMarks


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^bei dem takt bremst deine CPU aber ganzschön


Ja, ich weiß. Der Takt läuft aber absolut stabil wegen folding@home, da wird des öftern mit dem 980X  24/7 gefaltet......


----------



## BabaYaga (11. September 2012)

Hoi,

Hier auch mal meine Punkte 

*E* 12885 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: E12885 3DMarks
*P* 9443 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P9443 3DMarks
*X* 3358 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: X3358 3DMarks

System siehe Sig.

Greetings,


----------



## BozzDMX (12. September 2012)

Hallo ,

wollt ma wissen wo ich mich so einreihe eher ein guter oder schlechter Wert?


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. September 2012)

Obere Mittelklasse. Ganz gut


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt 

Intel Core i7 3770 (Non-K)
Intel Z77 Chipsatz
16 GB 1600er RAM
VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost, 3072 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0


Habe mit Standarteinstellungen im 12.8 Treiber nur* 5900 Punkte* im 3Dmark 11.

Das ist doch nicht normal oder?

Grüße


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Nein das ist zu wenig.
Poste doch bitte mal den 3D Mark Link, dann können wir auf Ursachensuche gehen


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht...

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758) score: P5996 3DMarks

Hmm..

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Grüße


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Die Prozessorpunkte sollten so passen. Problem liegt also bei der Graka.
Ich lass mal eben meine 7950 mit 880MHz durchlaufen um mal einen Vergleichswert zu haben.
Vlt. taktet sie nicht ordentlich hoch, hast du OC Tools getestet? Ich würde dir mal empfehlen mit GPUZ oder vergleichbaren Tools den GPU Takt während eines Runs zu beobachten um sicherzustellen, dass sie hochtaktet.
Edit: hier meine 7950 VTX3D V1 mit 880/1250 ohne Boost: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4431130.
Deine Grafikpunkte sind also definitiv zu wenig...


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Ja.. weiß nicht woran es liegt..

Habe hier die Logdatei von GPU-Z während des Laufs hochgeladen.. Taktet bei 100% Last teilweise nur mit 500 Mhz..

GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt

Deprimierend..

Grüße


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Ja ich sehe es.
Du kannst das Powerlimit im Overdrive manuell auf 10 bzw. 20% erhöhen, dass wird wahrscheinlich das Problem lösen aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr merkwürdig dieses hoch- und runtergetakte.
Die Temperaturen sind ja super, jedoch sollte sie die 880MHz aber definitiv halten.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Wie stelle ich das Powerlimit denn ein?


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Desktop->Rechtsklick->Catalyst Control Center->Leistung->AMD Overdrive->Warnung lesen, wenn einverstanden bestätigen-> und dann siehst du den PowerLimitregler bereits
Alternativ über Overclocking Tools wie MSI Afterburner.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Aber versorge ich meine Grafikkarte damit nicht mit mehr Strom? Wenn ich den Regler nach rechts schiebe und übernehme steht oben bei Stromversorgung 20%..

Für dumme Fragen entschuldige ich mich schon mal  Bin etwas "raus" aus dem Thema..


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Nicht unbedingt, der Regler sagt aus, dass sich die Grafikkarte dann 20% mehr nehmen darf, wenn sie will.
Jmd. anderes im Forum hatte auch diesen schwankenden Takt mit so einer Boostversion und bei ihm hat es geholfen den Takt zu stabilisieren.
Probier erstmal 10% vlt. reicht das schon, aber wie gesagt ich finde die 880MHz sollte sie immer erreichen und nicht auf 500MHz drosseln.
Ich hab ein Modell ohne Boost(zum Glück), aber die 880MHz sollte sie schon halten.
Warte aber erstmal noch auf ein paar andere Antworten oder schau mal ins Grafikkarten Unterforum dort war sowas in letzter Zeit öfter zu lesen, ich verfolge aber auch nicht alles


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Du Gott 

Bei 10%

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758) score: P7650 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

sieht schon besser aus
mit 20% wird sie wahrscheinlich noch öfter auf 930 boosten, kannst ja nochmal loggen und genau nachschauen.
Bitte


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Mit 20%

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758) score: P7934 3DMarks


DANKE


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Geht doch - schade eig. das der Boost der 7950 so grottig ist


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Wie meinst du "grottig"? Meinst du das der nicht genügend Mehrleistung bringt?


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Ich halte nichts von den AMD Boostkarten, die Probleme hast du ja mitbekommen und die hohe vcore von 1,25V die die Karte im Boostmode gibt, hast du ja auch selbst mitbekommen(vlt.) beim gpuz log.
Ich möchte lieber selbst das Maximum der Karte festlegen und weiß, dass sie dort auch stabil arbeitet.
Ich betreibe meine sonst mit 1100MHz bei 1,1V.
Und das die Karte dann bei 930MHz bei 1,25V boostet ist schon ein bisschen matt.
Aber so ist das eben wenn man gewährleisten muss, dass alle Chips diese Taktraten schaffen müssen, da gibt man dann wohl zur Sicherheit etwas mehr Spannung.
Alles nur meine Meinung


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Ach... Die Karte hat doch 2 Jahre Garantie oder? Bis dahin ist die sowieso 3mal überholt


----------



## CryHardStyLe (19. September 2012)

Jetzt noch ne zweite HD 7950 im Crossfire und dann passt das Ergebnis zu 100 %


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

Hat sich von euch jmd. mal die Mühe gemacht verschiedene RAM-Frequenzen und deren Auswirkungen auf die CPU Punkte getestet?
Am besten noch mit einem 3770k?


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Hat sich von euch jmd. mal die Mühe gemacht verschiedene RAM-Frequenzen und deren Auswirkungen auf die CPU Punkte getestet?
> Am besten noch mit einem 3770k?



Bringt ein paar % Performanceunterschied:

 2200MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten waren das die gleichen Einstellungen (CPU @4,5GHz, Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet)


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

Ah, ausgezeichnet.
Wenn ich dir vlt. noch einen 1600er cl9 bench entlocken kann wäre ich dir sehr dankbar


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste daran ist das ist nur eine von meinen beiden Lightnings


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2012)

@ True

Gegen eine AMD stinkt sie leider dennoch ab


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2012)

Ich weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ah, ausgezeichnet.
> Wenn ich dir vlt. noch einen 1600er cl9 bench entlocken kann wäre ich dir sehr dankbar



Kannst Du  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. September 2012)

Was meint ihr zu diesem Ergebnis, passt das zu meinem System

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P6706 3DMarks

X6 1090t @ Stock
 Crosshair IV Formula
HD 7950 X-Edition @ Stock
8 GB Sill Sniper
2x Crucial M4

mfg


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kannst Du  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guter Softy
Die Ergebnisse decken sich mit meinen, fein
Wird nur bissl wärmer



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesem Ergebnis, passt das zu meinem System
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P6706 3DMarks
> 
> ...


 
Die Graka Punkte werden wahrscheinlich noch durch "Tesselation AMD-optimiert" beeinflusst.
Die Größenordnung stimmt aber mit meinen überein.
Zu den CPU Punkten kann ich nichts sagen, dürfe aber auch hinkommen schätz ich mal.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2012)

^^Das kommt so hin mit den CPU Punkten 

P6109 3DMarks with  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460(2x) and AMD Processor


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. September 2012)

Passt? 

I7 3770k @ 4,3Ghz + GTX 670 @ Stock

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P9027 3DMarks

Mit Graka OC 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484821


----------



## FlasherBasher (24. September 2012)

4x GTX680 Performance und Extreme 

Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock | P19582

Flasherbasher | i7 3820 @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-30 | 4x GTX 680 @ Stock | X10733


----------



## pagani-s (24. September 2012)

denke das ist kein schlechtes ergebnis für meine kleine 470
i7 3770k@4,4ghz und gtx470 oc 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance score: P6167 3DMarks


----------



## TECHZ77 (26. September 2012)

TECHZ77 | i7 3770KU @ 4699 MHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990 @ 920/1275 MHz/4096 | 10967 | AMD Radeon HD 6990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10963 3DMarks


----------



## BabaYaga (27. September 2012)

Mal nen Update mit neuem Treiber gg

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: E13367 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P9711 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: X3543 3DMarks

Greetings, Schnitzl


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (28. September 2012)

Alles @ stock...


----------



## DrDave (29. September 2012)

DrDave | I7 3770k @ 4,63GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1648 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1350 / 1750 | P10915
Kann ich die 11k nur mit CPU OC noch erreichen?
Am Graka Coretakt ist nicht mehr so viel drinnen


----------



## FlasherBasher (29. September 2012)

Könnte gut möglich sein. Versuchs mal.


----------



## derNetteMann (29. September 2012)

Schlechte Pref...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2012)

^^nice magus 

und wieviel Spannung liegt dabei im AB an ?


----------



## derNetteMann (30. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^nice magus
> 
> und wieviel Spannung liegt dabei im AB an ?



Thx Mario, aber die Pref. ist trotz dem Taktraten schlecht. 15,2k müssten da normal drin sein 

1,62V VGPU und 1,85V VRAM


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2012)

Vielleicht doch auf ner guten Ivy versuchen?


----------



## D-zibel (20. Oktober 2012)

will auch noch !!   P15202

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P15202 3DMarks


----------



## -Der Koch- (21. Oktober 2012)

Da ist sie..endlich daheim


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2012)

hihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2012)

...neuer 12.11 und die Punkte steigen bei 3DM11 um ca 1000. von 10600.


----------



## Computerfetischist (28. Oktober 2012)

Guckt mal. Ist das gut so, mit der Hardwarekonstelation?
P6534
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T,ASRock M3N78D score: P6534 3DMarks

AMD 1055T (OC 3,5 ghz mit 250mhz FSB. 16gb DDR 1600 läuft aber nur stabil mit 1333)
Grafikk. VTX3D HD7950 X-Edition V3.


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst den neuen AMD 12.11 beta Treiber installieren, dass würde deine Punkte nochmals verbessern(von OC mal abgesehen).
Ich komme auf 8296 Grafikpunkte mit meiner VTX3D 7950 V1(ohne OC).


----------



## Razzor (28. Oktober 2012)

Bild: 3dmark115aeie.jpg - abload.de
au mal poste


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

Der 3570k drückt das Endergebnis der 2 HD 7970 schon etwas


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:
			
		

> Der 3570k drückt das Endergebnis der 2 HD 7970 schon etwas



Dann ab auf 4,5 GHz.


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann ab auf 4,5 GHz.


 


Razzor schrieb:


> Bild: 3dmark115aeie.jpg - abload.de
> au mal poste


 
Hat er ja schon


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

Dann limitiert da auch nix!!!!


----------



## Razzor (28. Oktober 2012)

hmm doch hatte die CPU schonmal auf 4,7 das macht schon wieder was aus .....


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann limitiert da auch nix!!!!


 
Sicherlich drückt das die Gesamtpunktzahl ein ganzes Stück.
In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es gut zu wissen wie die Gewichtung der einzelnen Tests auf die Gesamtpunkt ist.


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich drückt das die Gesamtpunktzahl ein ganzes Stück.
> In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es gut zu wissen wie die Gewichtung der einzelnen Tests auf die Gesamtpunkt ist.



Jo klar bekommst du mit mehr Takt mehr pysic Punkte,
Aber die CPU bremst die Leistung der Grakas nicht.
Das wollte ich sagen


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2012)

806W Spitze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

Bei den Außentemperaturen kann man sich das schon mal erlauben
Übrigens passt Blechdesigners Bench gleich super und zeigt wieviel mehr Punkte drin sind mit mehr CPU Power.
Physic und Combinescore steigen ordentlich und trotz ca. 2k weniger Grafikscore hat er fast das gleiche Endergebnis.


----------



## Razzor (28. Oktober 2012)

und i han scho denkt mein k3750 bremmst die 2 hd7970 aus 

ui die cpu gibbet ja noch garnicht  meinte K3570 ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bei den Außentemperaturen kann man sich das schon mal erlauben


 Schön kuschellig warm hier im Zimmer mit Heizung, aber der Run ist vom 10.10. da waren es glaube noch milde 20°C draußen 
Habe schon ewig kein Fenster mehr zum Benchen aufgerissen, oder mich gar nach draußen verirrt.


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke ich werde dann mal etwas die Umwelt heizen
Ohne Fenster auf stagniert der GPU Takt bei 1320MHz, dass kann ich nicht gut heißen
Das Außenthermometer steht aktuell auf -8,2°C, dass hört sich schon mal ganz brauchbar an


----------



## Razzor (28. Oktober 2012)

-8,2 C boah dat is aber cool

hatte beim ersten bench alles auf high im treiber eingestellt ..... nu alles auf leistung


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hmm...irgendwie fasst mich das Gefühl,das ich bei dem Test etwas falsch mache.Könnte ihr meine Ergebnisse kurz kommentieren ? Danke.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja, 7000points is ja nicht langsam.
Aber wenn ich mir die Physik- und Combined-Score so anschaue scheint die CPU nen höheres Ergebniss zu verhindern.

Edit,
mach mal nen Neustart deines PCs und mach mal nen Lauf ohne irgendwas anderes aufzuhaben. Scheint ja als hättest du den Browser mit x-Tabs auf während des Tests ...


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja...viel getan hat sich nichts (Browser beendet,Steam beendet etc).Woran liegt es,das der Physics Wert so gering ist?


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Die AMD CPUs stehen beim 3DMark11 wie auch bei den älteren 3DMarks schlecht da.
Das heißt für dich, deine Punktzahl sollte recht normal sein.


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Computerfetischist (30. Oktober 2012)

@ DrDave
Der Betatreiber ist mir noch zu unsicher. Hast du bei deiner VTX auch diese Spannungsspitzen von bis zu 1,5 Volt (lt. GPU-Z)?


----------



## DrDave (30. Oktober 2012)

Nee hab ich nicht. 
Wird aber wohl ein auslesefehler sein.


----------



## Computerfetischist (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht an einen Auslesefehler. Es wird wohl an dem blöden V3 Bios liegen.


----------



## ArnoGK (31. Oktober 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4-B3 score: P9792 3DMarks

Ich glaub der Core Clock lag mit boost bei ca 1300Mhz  (EVGA GTX660 TI Signature 2 FTW)


----------



## SirOli (31. Oktober 2012)

Computerfetischist schrieb:


> @ DrDave
> Der Betatreiber ist mir noch zu unsicher. Hast du bei deiner VTX auch diese Spannungsspitzen von bis zu 1,5 Volt (lt. GPU-Z)?



Diese "Spikes" endstehen nur, wenn zwei Programme gleichzeitig den Bus der Karte auslesen.
Vermutlich hast Du nur Aida + GPU-Z(oder ähnliches) gleichzeitig offen.
1,5 Volt VDDC würden deine Karte auf Dauer grillen (auch wenn es nur Spitzen sind) ...


----------



## flohrida (31. Oktober 2012)

6335P Mit neuem Amd Treiber 12.11 beta wird zwar in der Auswertung ein Fehler angezeigt unbekannter Kartentreiber aber laufen tut das System jetzt richtig gut


----------



## Razzor (1. November 2012)

hier mal noch nen screen


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. November 2012)

*P6419 3DMarks*

*Graphics Score
6221                             	                            	*

*Physics Score
7400                             	                            	*

*Combined Score
6690 *



Also irgendwas ist nicht richtig.


AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P6419 3DMarks


Overall Score und Graphics Score sind niedrig, Combined und Physx ziemlich gut.


D.h. wohl das die Graka nicht überall hochgetaktet hat oder?


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. November 2012)

Des ist leider voll lahm für eine 7950er.. Und denke nicht das er beim 3D Mark die Grafikkarte nicht ganz hochtaktet.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Kann man ja mit GPU-Z loggen lassen und dann sieht man's


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. November 2012)

Probier ich später mal mit Afterburner.

Wird nur irgendein Fehler sein, Spiele laufen alle Top.


----------



## McZonk (1. November 2012)

Rennt ganz gut das Kärtchen.

Dauerhaft 1.306 MHz Boost sind ohne Mods imho schon ne Hausnummer.  P11303 waren auf dem 24/7 Rechner drin - hat sicherlich auch noch etwas Tuningpotential *gg*.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. November 2012)

So hir mal ein neuer durchlauf mit dem Beta Treiber, jetzt muß erst einmal ein neuer CPU Kühler her zum takten


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

Du sag mal, kannst du mir bitte mal deinen Link des Benchmarks zukommen lassen?

Haben so ziemlich die gleiche HW, aber meine Karte ist nicht hochgetaktet oder so.
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P6419 3DMarks


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. November 2012)

Hab noch einmal durchlaufen lassen und hir mal der Link zum Bench

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8378 3DMarks

GPU Treiber: 12.11


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2012)

Herzlichen Dank, ich schaue gleich mal durch.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. November 2012)

9983pkt  mal schauen was da noch so geht?!
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P9383 3DMarks


----------



## beren2707 (8. November 2012)

Sodele, im Kepler-Mark hat der 12.11 Beta 4 immerhin ein paar Punkte mehr gebracht.

Score:               9790
Grapics Score:    9962
Physics Score:    9922
Combined Score: 8519

Da die Kiste mit den verwendeten Taktraten (siehe Sig.) dauerhaft und relativ leise betrieben wird, bin ich doch sehr zufrieden; zumal das Gesamtsystem inklusive Monitor und Anlage laut Strommessgerät zwischen 220-280 Watt lag.


----------



## Brez$$z (9. November 2012)

Grad eben noch bisle gebencht, dabei sind 11.600 Punkte raus gesprungen


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. November 2012)

CPU Übertakten scheint doch weniger zu bringen als gedacht


----------



## DrDave (14. November 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> CPU Übertakten scheint doch weniger zu bringen als gedacht


 
CPU OC spielt beim 11er eine geringere Rolle als die GPU.
Poste uns doch das nächste mal den 3DMark 11 Link.
Am besten wäre natürlich ein Screenshot der Ergebnisseite sowie CPUz und GPUz.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. November 2012)

So hir der Link dazu AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8603 3DMarks dann gehts halt weiter mit der Graka


----------



## PitBull (15. November 2012)

Karte hat Stock Taktraten von 930Mhz GPU / 1250Mhz ram

1000/1575 
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P9169 3DMarks

1100/1575
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P9815 3DMarks

1125/1575
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P9943 3DMarks

1150/1575 (um die 10k zu knacken :p)
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P10147 3DMarks


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

Huhu
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen
Und zwar hab ich das Problem das der physic score bei mir sehr niedrig ist (~2200) und mir kommt es so vor das das gesamte System nicht so performt wie es eigentlich.sein sollte.
i5 3750k @ Stock
Gigabyte 680 oc 4GB windforced
Asrock extrem 4 z77
3dmark Punkte ~9220
Graka ~10300
Ich werde nachher einen Link hinzufügen
Find die werte alles etwas low vill.ist da ein bekanntest Problem
Treiber der graka ist der neuste beta Treiber ist gestern erst raus gekommen und die graka hab ich auch erst seit gestern


----------



## DrDave (21. November 2012)

Der RAM wäre dazu auch noch interessant. 
Ich warte erstmal auf den link.


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

super jetzt startet 3dmark 11 nicht mehr 
bleibe immer beim lade bild hängen sobal ich auf starten gedrückt habe 

achja der ram  Kinston hyper x 1600 cl9 2x4gb


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

noch nicht mal 3dmark 06 läuft mehr bleigt auch hängen beim system scan 
war auf der nvida seit hab neuen normal treiber geholt und hab dann aus just 4 fun auf "ihr ihr pc bereit für black ops2" und wollte dan mein system scanen ergab aber dan iene fehler meldung das er es nicht scannen kann und das ist bestimmt auhc das problem vom 3dmark. wird meine karte jetzt nicht mehr erkannt? bei everest home wird die erkannt und msi afterburne sowie hwmonitor zeigne mir noch die temps an.kann mir bitte jemand helfen weiss nicht mehr weiter.gestern lief noch alles

das steht auf der nvidia seite wenn er mein system oder grafikkarte scant: Error in initialize() of GPUAnalyzer.
TypeError: s.tl is not a function


----------



## DrDave (21. November 2012)

Klingt nach einem Fehler mit dem System Scanner (Systeminfo) von Futuremark.
Versuche diesen zu aktualisieren, falls das nicht klappt einmal neuinstallieren.


----------



## skizz (21. November 2012)

so hab jetzt wieder hinbekommen bzw hab mein pc runtergefahren und dan nach kurzer wieder hoch gefahren dasa funktionierte es auf einmal wieder.
Nur ist beim ersten und zweiten hat meine cpu nicht richtig getaktet und hab dan unter energie optionen höchstmögliche leistung ausgewählt und ein weiter durchlauf gestartet da hat meine cpu über 3.4 ghz getaktet 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P9113 3DMarks

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P9107 3DMarks

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P9112 3DMarks

wie gesagt kommen mir die  punkte bzw werte zu wenig vor....meine gtx taktet mit 1071/1137

*edit* die bei ersten durchläufe waren mit dem beta treiber der letzte mit dem normalen treiber und mein physic store ist jetzt viel höher (vorher 2200) dafür aber die punkte der graka geringer


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2012)

Also für mich sehen die erreichten Punkte normal aus 
Der Physics Score liegt bei ca. 7000 Punkten (sollte normal für einen i5 3570K @ default + Turbo on sein), jener steigt nur noch bei mehr Takt, oder mit der Anzahl der Kerne.
Der reine Physics Test mit seinen 22.xx FPS sollte damit auch normal ausfallen und kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## skizz (22. November 2012)

Ok das freut mich das alles in Ordnung zu seien scheint
Hab meine CPU auf 4 GHz über taktest.und hatte Dan beim graka score
Über 10300 Punkte kann das sein das die CPU die Karte ausbremst? Oder ist das beim 3dmark11 normal ?


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2012)

Ein ausbremsten ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
Dafür ist der 3DMark ja da, die Komponenten getrennt zu testen(GPU / CPU+RAM).
Ein Ausbremsen hast du nur bei den älteren 3DMarks (alles unter Vantage).


----------



## skizz (22. November 2012)

Ok alles klar dann war das bestimmt nur Zufall.
nach dem Benchmark hab ich meine BIOS Einstellungen zurückgesetzt damit die CPU wieder mit Stock Takt läuft 
Und hab dann wieder gebencht und meine CPU lief wieder nur mit 1.6 GHz laut Ergebnissen.
Wisst ihr voran das liegen könnte? weil bei denn vorigen benches hat er auch nicht richtig getaktet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. November 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ein ausbremsten ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
> Dafür ist der 3DMark ja da, die Komponenten getrennt zu testen(GPU / CPU+RAM).
> Ein Ausbremsen hast du nur bei den älteren 3DMarks (alles unter Vantage).


 

Das seh ich anders. Mittlerweile ist da ein ähnlicher Trend wie beim 3Dmark06 zu erkennen, zwar noch schwach, aber doch schon erkennbar.
Auch gut zu sehn daran, das das (leichte) OC vom "skizz" mal eben über 1000points mehr rausschmeisst


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2012)

Wo steht denn was von 1k Punkte?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. November 2012)

Na, seine drei Läufe lagen alle um die 9,1k.
Dann schrieb er mit OC auf 4GHZ warens 10,3k ...


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Na, seine drei Läufe lagen alle um die 9,1k.
> Dann schrieb er mit OC auf 4GHZ warens 10,3k ...



Nee er schrieb Graka Score, nicht gesamte Punkte.


----------



## skizz (23. November 2012)

Ja  Grafikkarten Punkte meinte ich...sind mit 4 GHz bei 10304 und vorher mit 3,4 ghz bei 10174.
Wollte nochmal mit 4,4 GHz.benchen aber da funkt mark11 wieder nicht.und jetzt auch weiter hin nicht mehr die im Task Manager öffnet sich die con und Futermark Prozess mehrmals.jemand ne Idee?


----------



## LYoxX (5. Dezember 2012)

Hmm kann es sein das meine punktzahl zu wenig ist ?

hier der score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5135694


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Dezember 2012)

LYoxX schrieb:


> Hmm kann es sein das meine punktzahl zu wenig ist ?
> 
> hier der score : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP score: P3662 3DMarks


 

Nein, das passt schon zur 460er


----------



## Fireb0ng (6. Dezember 2012)

6125
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2400 Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 score: P6125 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Dezember 2012)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> 6125
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2400 Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 score: P6125 3DMarks



Zeigst nen Daum runter und woanders schreibst du, das du damit BF3@Ultra mit 60Fps spielst ... 
Ja nee is klar   ... mit zwei Stück vielleicht.

Komisch das es bei mir nicht für ULTRA reicht 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P10016 3DMarks


----------



## Fireb0ng (6. Dezember 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Zeigst nen Daum runter und woanders schreibst du, das du damit BF3@Ultra mit 60Fps spielst ...
> Ja nee is klar   ... mit zwei Stück vielleicht.
> 
> Komisch das es bei mir nicht für ULTRA reicht
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P10016 3DMarks



Danke habe mich schon korregiert.


----------



## LYoxX (6. Dezember 2012)

Und mein prozzesor passt auch zu den punkten?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP score: P3662 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Dezember 2012)

LYoxX schrieb:


> Und mein prozzesor passt auch zu den punkten?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP score: P3662 3DMarks




Jipp, die CPUpoints passen auch. Sind in den Einzelergebnissen unter "Physics Score" ausgewiesen.
Hab früher mit ner 460er und AthlonX4 grad mal 3200 3Dmarks gemacht (Post88 Seite9 in diesen Thread)


----------



## Braineater (7. Dezember 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz
+ ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
+ 2 x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL9
+ EVGA GTX 680 @ 1305 GPU / 1652 Ram 
___________________________________
= P11016 Punkte.

Irgendwie finde ich meine CPU-Score etwas lasch für den Takt


----------



## DrDave (7. Dezember 2012)

Jop, denke auch da sollten paar mehr drinnen sein, durch höheren Ramtakt kannst du auch noch was rausholen


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe da ein klein wenig mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (7. Dezember 2012)

@ True, hatten wir das Bild nicht schon mal hier?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2012)

jepp ....ich mag es halt 

ok ...was anderes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


----------



## DrDave (7. Dezember 2012)

Lass mich raten, dass Bild magst du auch?
Schade das hier noch so viel Schnee liegt und herumfliegt, sonst würde ich mal wieder benchen.
Bin dezent abgerutscht im HWBot.
Mal so nebenbei wieviel vcore würdest du einem 3770K unter LuKü geben, wenn die Temps im Rahmen bleiben?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2012)

1,5v aber ich denke unter Luft trottelt er dann schon 

und nun mal ..
Selbe karte, andere CPU , gleicher Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um zu zeigen was zwei kerne weniger ausmacht


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2012)

Pssst, schon spät lasst euch nicht vom Affen beißen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin doch artig 

660 ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder am Benchen...
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result P7970 3DMarks


----------



## smoke1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

*P8905 3DMarks*

*Graphics Score
9616  *

*Physics Score
7346  *

*Combined Score
7204 *

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P8905 3DMarks

Hab eine Asus GTX 670 (keine Top) verbaut, GPU getaktet auf 1090mhz, Speicher auf 6606mhz
Höher kann ich die leider nicht takten, dann stürzen alle Benchmarks leider ab (3DMark11, Heaven u.s.w.) wenn der boost über 1200mhz kommt


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder ein versuch

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8808 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Dezember 2012)

Meine 7970 hat ne Schwester bekommen  allerdings schreit die voll rum
hoffentlich kommt bald der Kühler  Bench gabs trotzdem 

Klick mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
Wieder mal neu gebenched. 
Heut endlich mein altes Raid mit den 2x VelociRaptor ausgebaut und gegen eine SSD getauscht.
Macht sich auch hier gut bemerkbar. Bin sehr zufrieden.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: E13722 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P10071 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: X3638 3DMarks

Greetings,


----------



## madBO (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gestern mit einem Kollegen, der genau !denselben! Pc hat wie ich, 3d Mark 11 getestet um mal die Scores zu vergleichen.

Meine Score: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H score: P7969 3DMarks
Score vom Kumpel: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H score: P8110 3DMarks

Die Frage ist jetzt warum es so einen "erheblichen" Unterscheid gibt zwischen unseren Physic-Scores, zumal die Gesamtwertung einen Unterschied von über 100 Punkten anzeigt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Dezember 2012)

Er und du habt also genau den gleichen bzw. einen ähnlich identischen PC  
War denn die CPU bei den Runs gleich schnell, sprich ihr hattet den gleichen Takt? Und Softwareseitig ist/war auch alles gleich?
Ansonsten würde ich die knappen 141Punkte in die Kiste mit der Messgenauigkeit legen und nicht von erheblich reden


----------



## madBO (10. Dezember 2012)

Alles Werkeinstellungen x)
Der einzige Unterschied ist das er einen anderen CPU-Kühler hat und 2 statt 1 Ram-Riegel hat.
Ich frage mich eher warum das bei der Physic-Score so ein "riesiger" Unterschied ist :> 
Weil wenn man bei tomshardware.de mal die Liste um 400Pkt runtergeht ist schon ein gewisser Unterschied vorhanden.

Mit +/- 100 Pkt hab ich gerechnet aber gleich 400 fand ich dann doch schon sehr komisch :/, zumal der Unterschied bei den Graphics nur 20 beträgt


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Dezember 2012)

Du hast nur einen Ram riegel?


----------



## madBO (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja einen 8gb Riegel 1600 Mhz 10-10-10-27 wenn ich mich nicht irre  
Und mein Kumpel halt 2x4gb 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Dezember 2012)

Google mal Dualchannel


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja, der 11er skaliert auch mit Speicherbandbreite um das Optimum zu erreichen sollte man sein System auch optimal nutzen 
Eigtl. alle Bechmarks würden es begrüßen, wenn man einen vorhandenen Dualchannel auch so nutz, wie der Name es schon vermuten lässt, unzwar mit min. zwei Riegeln der gleichen Kapazität, Takt und Timings.
Die theoretische Bandbreite verdoppelt sich ja dardurch


----------



## madBO (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad gesehen das sein Bios geupdated ist im Gegensatz zu meinem vllt. auch ein Faktor für die Differenz ?


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2012)

madBO schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen das sein Bios geupdated ist im Gegensatz zu meinem vllt. auch ein Faktor für die Differenz ?


 
Eher nicht, dass ist eine RAM Sache.
1. Dualchannel
2. niedrigere Latenzen

400 CPU Punkte sind auch nicht wirklich viel


----------



## madBO (10. Dezember 2012)

Na gut dann glaube ich euch! 
Aber nur dieses eine mal.
War kurz davor mit ner Kalaschnikow in den Laden zu maschieren und mir einen neuen i5 geben zu lassen


----------



## Benie (10. Dezember 2012)

madBO schrieb:


> War kurz davor mit ner Kalaschnikow in den Laden zu maschieren und mir einen neuen i5 geben zu lassen


 
Mit dem Argument hätte Dir der freundliche Verkäufer sicher auch einen aktuellen i7 gegeben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2012)

kauf dir noch ein 8 gb Riegel dazu und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung dank dual channel


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Ergebnis hat doch mal was, ich glaub aber bei meiner Karte ist dann Schluss. Wenn da was mit diesen Asics (60,8%) Werten dran ist schauts net gut aus. Beim Core Clock halt, geh ich auf 1100 läuft der nicht mehr durch

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8888 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (11. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis hat doch mal was, ich glaub aber bei meiner Karte ist dann Schluss. Wenn da was mit diesen Asics (60,8%) Werten dran ist schauts net gut aus. Beim Core Clock halt, geh ich auf 1100 läuft der nicht mehr durch
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8888 3DMarks


 
Mehr Spannung


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2012)

Muß net sein, ich bin für meinen Geschmack hoch genug mit 1,162V ( MSI Afterburner). Am Ende ist es mir wichtiger das meine Spiele gescheit laufen

Wie war das doch noch mal, bis 1,2mV kann man gehen unter Luft

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2012)

da muss noch was gehen  weil ich habe auch nur eine 62er Asicswert.

bin noch am ausloten( nur zu zeit wenig zeit) 1200/1350mhz bist jetzt stable 1,22v in bf3 , Far Cry 3 und heaven

1100/1350mhz zur zeit bei 1,13v

wie gesagt bisl kann ich noch runter mit der spannung aber net mehr viel glaube ich..wie zb die 1100 gehen nitt mehr mit 1,10v irgendwo dazwischen.

die 1100 werde ich auch für 24/7 nehmen..speicht geht auch locker auf 1650 ohne fehler aber bei ram bin ich vorsichtig da sehr empfindlich. habe erstmal den ramtakt der 7970 @default genommen. eventuell gehe ich auf 1400mhz


----------



## toxic27 (13. Dezember 2012)

Sys siehe Sig !

Bild 1: Kein OC

Bild 2: OC @ 1200/1300

Benched mit HD7870 PCS+


----------



## Horilein (18. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis hat doch mal was, ich glaub aber bei meiner Karte ist dann Schluss. Wenn da was mit diesen Asics (60,8%) Werten dran ist schauts net gut aus. Beim Core Clock halt, geh ich auf 1100 läuft der nicht mehr durch
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8888 3DMarks



Hab nen asiasic von 63,6%  , mehr Spannung^^

Dem i5 einheizen hab ich heute keine Lust mehr. Aber der war auch schon mal auf 4,6 Ghz

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P9070 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Dezember 2012)

So, zwei 7970 von Sapphire unter wasser machen folgendes 
P17421 with  AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and  Intel Core i7-3770K Processor

Leider gibts immer die auslesefehler wegen Idle.... waren dann doch 1.275 Mhz auf den GPU's, Vram war glaub auf 1550 Mhz wobei 
das bei mir keine großen unterschiede ergibt. Ach ja un der Ram lief auch auf 2133 Mhz 

Aber mein NT hat während dem Bench wohl wegen übertemperatur abgeschaltet  
wurde dann halt mal mit 600W Corsair CX und 700W Triathlor gebencht


----------



## Horilein (18. Dezember 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P9489 3DMarks

Schöne Karte, lässt sich gut was gefallen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Dezember 2012)

Horilein schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P9489 3DMarks
> 
> Schöne Karte, lässt sich gut was gefallen



welche Spannung liegt an bei der gpu ?


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Dezember 2012)

> Aber mein NT hat während dem Bench wohl wegen übertemperatur abgeschaltet


Sei froh, früher sind die Teile einfach abgeraucht, und haben den Rest gleich mitgenommen. 


> Schöne Karte, lässt sich gut was gefallen


Dann war sie noch nicht bei mir. AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P10383 3DMarks


> welche Spannung liegt an bei der gpu ?


Eindeutig zuwenig.


----------



## Horilein (19. Dezember 2012)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Sei froh, früher sind die Teile einfach abgeraucht, und haben den Rest gleich mitgenommen.
> 
> Dann war sie noch nicht bei mir. AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P10383 3DMarks
> 
> Eindeutig zuwenig.


 
Butter bei die Fische, kam erst gestern mit DHL. Bin mir sicher das da noch was geht, der i5 hat ja auch "nur" 4,2 Ghz.


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Dezember 2012)

Horilein schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fische, kam erst gestern mit DHL. Bin mir sicher das da noch was geht, der i5 hat ja auch "nur" 4,2 Ghz.


 
Oh die riecht ja noch nach neu. Naja, mit der Zeit wirst du schon den stabilen max Takt finden.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (27. Dezember 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H score: P8725 3DMarks

Intel i5-3570k @3,8GHz mit TherRi HR-02 Macho
Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce X3
2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
Fractal Design Define XL (mit 480W BeQuit E9)


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt hab ich meine 9000 noch immer nicht geschaft, da muß ich wohl noch etwas nachlegen

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P8967 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (29. Dezember 2012)

nicht so bescheiden mit dem Takt


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (29. Dezember 2012)

Aha, meine HD7970 liegt auf dem Niveau einer HD7950 wenn ich sie kastriert laufen lasse. Nicht schlecht


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Dezember 2012)

Mehr Takt gibt's fürs erste nicht, mir reicht es so wie es jetzt ist. Bin auch wieder etwas runter da es Probleme bei bf gab


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

irgendwas kann doch bei mir nicht stimmen oder? 

Hier die Punkte vom 3DMark11 im Performance-Mode

Sys seht ihr ja.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. Dezember 2012)

Hier war mein Bench mit altem Prozzi klick
aber mein x6 lief auf 4 Ghz, da sollte also deine Punkte passen. Meine 7970 lief auf 1,1Ghz aber trozdem
hast da extrem wenig Punkte. Mal ein anderen Treiber Probiert?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja der aktuelle Beta-Treiber. Der davor war noch schlechter... Bei der Graka ist es aber auch normal das da mehr bei rum kommt.

Nun habe ich auf einmal dieses Resultat oO ....


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Dezember 2012)

...mit dem BETA 11 dieses Ergebnis: 10681 Pkt

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10681 3DMarks

...etwas übertaktet: 11816 Pkt


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (31. Dezember 2012)

Der Prozessortakt nimmt ja direkt erheblichen Einfluss auf die Grafikleistung, hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Dezember 2012)

...ja, an irgend einem Maximum ist dann Schluß0. Wenn die GPU nicht mehr bringt.
Solange die GPU noch Luft hat, dann bringt das oc´n der CPU noch was.

Im Moment bringt bei mir nur die GPU noch Reserven. Aber ich bin zu faul
die treiber neu zu machen und dann die Taktschraube des Afterburners anzuheben.
Die CPU läuft dafür im Turbo mit den 4,7 GHz. Auch hier ist noch was drin, aber ich
bin noch niocht in die festen Einstellungen rein gestiegen.


----------



## Marijuanaman (1. Januar 2013)

Performance in 3Dmark11

2x5850/Phenom II X6 1090T 3,8Ghz/8GB


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Januar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H score: P8571 3DMarks

Das stimmt was gewaltig nicht. Beim letzten mal hier hatte ich mehr Punkte und das im Stromsparmodus. Jetzt hab ich weniger Punkte und das im Höchstleistungsmodus!?


----------



## Marijuanaman (1. Januar 2013)

Ou ja von der 7970 erwarte ich auch viel mehr :/


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2013)

Ja aber für 1 Ghz auf der Karte ist der wert OK
eine 7970 @ 1,1 Ghz bringt so 10500 Graphics Score.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Januar 2013)

ich hab mit 1075 Mhz Core und 1500 Mhz Memory Takt auch nur 9655 Punkte.. mit meinem Sys... Dachte da geht mehr für ne 350€ Grafikkarte.. Oder Stimmt was mit meinem System nicht? Oder ist das normal?


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ich hab mit 1075 Mhz Core und 1500 Mhz Memory Takt auch nur 9655 Punkte.. mit meinem Sys... Dachte da geht mehr für ne 350€ Grafikkarte.. Oder Stimmt was mit meinem System nicht? Oder ist das normal?


 
Ja das ist dein Prozessor der das letzte bisschen an Punkten rausholen könnte wäre es ein i7 .


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

Das ist garantiert nicht die CPU ....die spielt im 11er keine große rolle 

Schau mal hier bremst die CPU garantiert nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um ein gutes 11er ergebniss einzufahren muss man andere sachen machen die ich hier aber nicht verrate 

edit :

so zb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"nur" 5ghz


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

Guter Beweis. 

Na dann schweigen wir beide wie ein Grab.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

Und gleich oben noch den gegenbeweis dazu gepackt


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2013)

^^Aber nicht vergessen das es in der offiziellen nur 11er-Liste nicht angewandt werden darf


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Januar 2013)

Weiss jemand wo es momentan möglichst günstig nen "Advanced-Key" gibt?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

^^dafür habe ich meine 680er und wie du weißt brauche ich das da nicht 

nochmal weil ich den screen so liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fragen ?


----------



## DrDave (6. Januar 2013)

Die 20000 waren wohl zu hart?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

nächstesmal ...inzwischen habe ich drei davon


----------



## vanWEED (6. Januar 2013)

6100 points.....


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

6100 mit was ?


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2013)

P9786 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P9786 3DMarks

2600K @4,5 GHz @1,26V
Zotac GTX 670 Referenz @1215 MHz Boost (Graphics Score 10020).

Bin ganz zufrieden. Die Graka macht nicht mehr mit, die CPU könnte ich vielleicht noch auf 4,7-4,8 bringen, dann wird aber bestimmt Ende Gelände sein, mit der Luftkühlung.


----------



## Austi2k (6. Januar 2013)

3302 Punkte, naja Zeit das aufgefüstet wird!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Januar 2013)

Austi2k schrieb:


> 3302 Punkte, naja Zeit das aufgefüstet wird!


 
Ja mit was denn?
Hört sich nach GTX460 an, kann das sein?


----------



## DorianGray (6. Januar 2013)

P4800

AMD PII x4 @3.9 + NV GTX 560Ti @950/2208


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

660 ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

Macht hier mal keiner exterme ?


X3730 

GTX670 mit dem 310.90WHQ


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

kein prob 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...am CPu takt mangelt es wohl nicht


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Januar 2013)

> Macht hier mal keiner exterme ?



Klar, kannst aber leider nicht mithalten.
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: X4206 3DMarks

Edit: 


> hmm ...ok pack ich mal die Axt aus


Dann haste ja gleich das richtige Werkzeug für die DualChip-Trennung zwecks besseren Vergleichs.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2013)

hmm ...ok pack ich mal die Axt aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Januar 2013)

Der ist gut.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2013)

> Dann haste ja gleich das richtige Werkzeug für die DualChip-Trennung zwecks besseren Vergleichs.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch ich nicht ...ich habe auch ein paar 680er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur muß ich die mal auf X durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Januar 2013)

Mein nachschub kommt noch....  :thumbup:

670 bekommt noch einen volt mod und der 3770k ist auch noch "am schlafen" (stock)


6Ghz auf nem 3770k ? :screwy:


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Januar 2013)

> brauch ich nicht ...ich habe auch ein paar 680er


Für diese Karten nimmste am besten die stumpfe Seite der Axt. 



> nur muß ich die mal auf X durchlaufen lassen


Aber bitte einzelnd testen. Will doch sehen, was Nvidia für tolle Singelgpu Karten gebaut hat.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Habe mal ein kleines Update gemacht, von diesem Ergebnis (4,2 GHz, 1050/1500 MHz) nun zum unteren (mit 4,5 GHz, 1200/1750). Allerdings scheint etwas leicht zu bremsen, vmtl. sollte ich gewisse Dienste deaktivieren sowie den Stromsparmodus. Dafür sinds nun immerhin satte 350-380W statt wie vorher ~280W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich beim ROG-Camp mitmachen dürfen, werde ich wohl noch vorher etwas üben müssen und mich evtl. auch mal bei hwbot anmelden. Meine Stromrechnung wird mich dann aber erbleichen lassen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Januar 2013)

Sind die Werte Gut... Mir kommt es vor als hat meine 7970er mit meinem System keine Power


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Bei dir stimmt definitiv etwas nicht, habe mal spaßeshalber auf 4,4 GHz mit 4 Kernen und 1050/1500 MHz gebencht; dabei solltest du dank Ivy, PCIe 3.0 und deinem RAM eigentlich Vorteile haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bes. seltsam finde ich, dass der 2600K trotz deaktiviertem SMT bei gleichen Taktraten mehr beim Physik Score holt als er nun eigtl. überlegene 3570K. Kann das am größeren Cache des 2600K liegen?


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Januar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Bei dir stimmt definitiv etwas nicht, habe mal spaßeshalber auf 4,4 GHz mit 4 Kernen und 1050/1500 MHz gebencht; dabei solltest du dank Ivy, PCIe 3.0 und deinem RAM eigentlich Vorteile haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Windows 8 Eventuell? Glaub ich aber eher nicht...


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Achso, du hast Win8? Ich nutze 7 x64, vlt. fallen deswegen ein paar Punkte bei dir unter den Tisch. Gibts dazu Tests?


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 liefert schlechtere ergebnisse zumindest bei mir.... im schnitt 200-250 Punkte unter Extreme weniger


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Januar 2013)

Also laut Hardwareluxx, liege ich in nem Guten Bereich mit den Punkten.. Außer Overclock.. Da geht halt bis dato fast nix


----------



## shelby1989 (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Werte...


----------



## m3ntry (7. Januar 2013)

Ich poste auch mal mein Ergebnis:

2500k@ 4.2GHz
GTX480@ 890MHz


----------



## FabianHD (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Ergebnis...
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD3-B3 score: P6946 3DMarks

Scheint ok zu sein?
Was aber komisch ist, das es mit bei den Taktfrequenzen immer 0 angibt.


----------



## Nikster (10. Januar 2013)

Moin, neues System Stabil und Altagstauglich eingestellt,müsste reichen ROG Power

I7 3770K,Asus Matrix 7970 P,Formula V usw.

Cpu Vcore muss noch etwas runter,wird noch ausgelotet.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2013)

Holy shit, das ist ja echt irre, was die 7970er reissen! 

Und ich war froh, als ich mit meiner 670 die 10000 im Graphics-Score geknackt hatte.  

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P9786 3DMarks

Wenn ich die 670 nicht so unverschämt günstig bekommen hätte, wäre ich einer 7970 nicht abgeneigt gewesen. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass donwsampling und Kepler noch immer nicht richtig harmonieren. Das ärgert mich dann doch etwas.


----------



## DrDave (10. Januar 2013)

Nikster schrieb:


> Moin, neues System Stabil und Altagstauglich eingestellt,müsste reichen ROG Power
> 
> I7 3770K,Asus Matrix 7970 P,Formula V usw.
> 
> Cpu Vcore muss noch etwas runter,wird noch ausgelotet.


 
Für den Alltag gerade so ausreichend.
Geht für Benches noch mehr?


----------



## Nikster (10. Januar 2013)

jop bin gerade bei 12.100 P ---- Gpu 1320/1800 aber da ist Ende bei der Matrix. Den 3770K lass ich bei 4,5,müsste per Luft auch bis 4,8 gehen.Die Matrix takte ich natürlich für den Altagsbetrieb  wieder auf 1200/1750 Runter,es reicht aber dennoch


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2013)

hatte mal leihweise ne gtx670 oc von gigabyte
ausser meiner cpu wurde nix übertaktet
9376 Punkte sind zumindest fast doppelt soviel wie meine 470 ohne oc macht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Januar 2013)

Mit meinen zwei 560Ti mach ich 9300points ohne GPU-OC.
Meine nächste Karte müsste min. das gleiche machen, am besten mehr.
Und das geht meist nur mit 7970 oder 680er ... obwohl ich mit der EVGA 670 FTW liebäugele, weiss bloss nicht ob die das hinbekommt ...


----------



## PitBull (11. Januar 2013)

Meine 680GTX schafft die 10000 Punkte @ stock.

OC schafft 11000 Punkte.
Meine Karte hat aber auch 1163GPU stock Takt


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Januar 2013)

Gigabyte 7970@ 1100/1500 Mhz


@1110/1500 die 10.000 geknackt


----------



## Nikster (11. Januar 2013)

Matrix 7970 P --12.000 P geknackt  3770 hat noch etwas Luft aber wird noch geschohnt.

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12134 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (11. Januar 2013)

@Nikster
Ab ins Ranking mit dir


----------



## Nikster (11. Januar 2013)

Ja könnte man  Hm müsst ich ja den Jungfreulichen 3770 noch auf 4,7-4,8 bringen 

Seh gerade das du genau vor mir wärst,hm da müssen wohl die 4,8 her  Der Rest ist am Limit


----------



## Nikster (12. Januar 2013)

Geht vorran 

@Dave was gibst du an Vcore bei deinen 4,8? Ich bin jetzt bei 4,7 mit 1,385v


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (12. Januar 2013)

Hier ist mein Ergebnis 

Graphics Score 11.303



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P10339 3DMarks

Jetzt kommt Extreme Test dran


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2013)

Ich kauf mir definitiv keine AMD-Karte, die reissen doch nix vom Teller 

AMD Radeon HD 6570 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5700,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LE score: P831 3DMarks


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (12. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Ergebnis
> 
> Graphics Score 11.303
> 
> ...



Hier Extreme Testergenbis

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5537247




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ist es schon nichtmehr so viel


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie fluppt das mit dem 310.70 Treiber besser, um nicht zu sagen, mit dem 310.90 hängt der 3DMark sich nach dem 2. Grafiktest auf. 

-8,5°C, Fenster auf, den 2600K mal auf 4,7 GHz, aber die 10K wollen nicht fallen. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P9893 3DMarks


----------



## Nikster (14. Januar 2013)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Irgendwie fluppt das mit dem 310.70 Treiber besser, um nicht zu sagen, mit dem 310.90 hängt der 3DMark sich nach dem 2. Grafiktest auf.
> 
> -8,5°C, Fenster auf, den 2600K mal auf 4,7 GHz, aber die 10K wollen nicht fallen.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: P9893 3DMarks


 

So hab jetzt nochmal die Schraube nachgedreht,leider bekomm ich den I7 noch nicht auf die 4,8 Stabil aber es reicht auch so 

@Ist ja ein netter vergleich ein 2600K mit 4,7 und mein 3770k mit  4,7 sandy vs.ivy 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P12375 3DMarks


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Januar 2013)

> @Ist ja ein netter vergleich ein 2600K mit 4,7 und mein 3770k mit  4,7 sandy vs.ivy



Ca. +20% für den Ivy im Physicscore. Nicht schlecht. Im Alltag ist der Unterschied glücklicherweise nicht so hoch. 

Bei 4,5 hatte ich einen Gesamtscore von 9866, 0,2 GHz brachten also gerade mal 27 Punkte. Da dürften die 10K schwer werden. Die Graka macht leider nicht mehr!


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Januar 2013)

^^Schon recht merkwürdig das Ergebnis beim Pysics Score und des 2600K @ 4,7GHz, denn ich bekomme dort mit meinem bei nur 4,2GHz schon 10370 Punkte


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. Januar 2013)

3770k @ Stock    GTX670 AMP ! 1300/3700       

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P10005 3DMarks

P10005



Mächtig Luft nach Oben !!!  der i7 noch auf 4,5Ghz-4,7Ghz   die 670er auf 1350/3700 treiben 


3770k @ Stock    GTX670 AMP ! 1359/3703

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5575741

X3808


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Januar 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Schon recht merkwürdig das Ergebnis beim Pysics Score und des 2600K @ 4,7GHz, denn ich bekomme dort mit meinem bei nur 4,2GHz schon 10370 Punkte



Welchen Ram hast du, bzw. welchen Takt hat dein RAM?

Wenn ich mir die Bench-Tabelle so ansehe, sind die Ergebnisse mit dem "normalen" 1333er 9-9-9-24 (welchen ich habe) alle so um den Dreh. Die mit 1600er/1866er oder gar 2133er haben sichtbar mehr Physic-Points.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Januar 2013)

Ich habe 4GB 2133er + 4GB 1600er @ KLICK (zum Benchem am Limit kommt denn das 1600er raus und das 2133er läuft dann mit CL7-10-7-28 1T)


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Januar 2013)

Das erklärt imo die starken Unterschiede bei den Physic-Points. 

Schönes Sys, btw! 

EDIT: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5577837

5 GHz @ 1,44V.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Januar 2013)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Das erklärt imo die starken Unterschiede bei den Physic-Points.
> 
> Schönes Sys, btw!
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt ... schön mal zu sehn, is gar nicht so ohne.
Da holt der RAM ganz schön was raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (24. Januar 2013)

Grummel,nur Platz 3 der vergleichbaren Systeme.Aber ich finde das Tool schon wo man den Speicher noch höher schrauben kann

i5 2550k@4.75Ghz 7870@1310/1450 sind 8774 Punkte.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (24. Januar 2013)

So dann wollen wir mal 

Entry : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3 score: E17931 3DMarks 17.931

Graphics Score 31227
Physics Score 9445
Combined Score 8212

Performance : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3 score: P15380 3DMarks P 15.380

Graphics Score 20338
Physics Score 9437
Combined Score 8165

Extreme : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3 score: X6589 3DMarks X 6.589

Graphics Score 6410
Physics Score 9438
Combined Score 6115


----------



## Schrotti (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch ein Ergebnis.

i7 2600k@4,8GHz | GTX 680 @ 1319/3600 | P11459


----------



## Horilein (24. Januar 2013)

Platz 1 mit meiner Hardware, mehr wollt ich doch gar nicht^^
Dazu musste ich aber den Speicher aus*Trixx*`n.
8852 Punkte i5 2550k@4.8Ghz und die ausgequetschte Graka 1310/1545


----------



## Scalon (25. Januar 2013)

Mein Ergebnis:

P7626 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750

i5 750@3,3 GHz | 7950


----------



## combatIII (25. Januar 2013)

Mein Ergebnis:

P6558 mit AMD 7970M und Intel Core i7 3720

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5702883


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Result not found

ist ok


----------



## kro4president (30. Januar 2013)

kommt euch mein ergebnis normal vor?
ich finde die physics leistung zu niedrig, was meint ihr
sapphire 7870     @ 1130/1350

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3 score: P7791 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (30. Januar 2013)

Sieht normal aus.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

Was meint ihr? Ist das ok oder liegt was im Argen?

(7950er pcs+ crossfire 950/1250, 3570k @stock)



AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P10123 3DMarks


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Januar 2013)

Lol Crossfire ?  So wenig ?

Mit einer 670er und 3770k Stock habe Ich 13800P


----------



## DrDave (31. Januar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Lol Crossfire ?  So wenig ?
> 
> Mit einer 670er und 3770k Stock habe Ich 13800P


 
Hast du nicht

Er hat aber tatsächlich vermeintlich wenig Punkte, könnte aber auch an der CPU liegen die im P-Test das Ergebnis stark drückt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

Hab nochmal die Application Profiles installiert und etwas mehr Punkte aber nicht viel mehr:

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P10261 3DMarks


@Speedy1612: könnte das nicht am 3770k und dem HT liegen?


@DrDave: Ist die P Score vom Prozessor so @Stock normal oder stimtm da was nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2013)

Die zweite karte skaliert nicht wegen fehlenden CPU takt 

Takte mal deine CPU höher dann macht sich die zweite Karte im 11er bemerkbar


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

@True Monkey:

Was denkst du sollte ich als Taktziel anpeilen?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2013)

4-4,3 Ghz sollten reichen um das CF gespann ausreichend zu befeuern.

Edit: Aber denk daran das hier ist lediglich ein Benchmark der nicht viel mit der Performance im Game zu tun hat.
Hier hängt dein CF gespann im CPU limt aber in einem Game das höhere Anforderungen stellt und die Karten mehr auslastet ist das nicht so.
Aber 4 ghz solltest du schon für das Gespann als 24/7 takt haben


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank, werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## DrDave (31. Januar 2013)

Ansonsten mal den xtremetest benutzen, der ist weniger cpulastig.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

Das ist jetzt das Ergebnis bei 4,0Ghz, nicht wirklich beeindruckend...  =(

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P10490 3DMarks


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2013)

^^dann liegt es an was anderem 

Hast du schon mal den benchmark mit nur einer Karte gemacht ?
um mal zu schauen inwieweit darin ein Unterschied besteht.

So ein Pic könnte auch nützlich sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bench Ergebnisse mit deaktiviertem CF kommen gleich.


----------



## DrDave (31. Januar 2013)

Dein RAM-Takt ist schon mal unnötig heruntergestellt.
Läuft statt 2133MHz mit nur 1600MHz, das sind auch verschenkte Punkte bei physics


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P8275 3DMarks 

Das ist die Score mit nur einer Karte

@DrDave: Hatte den mal auf 2133mhz eingestellt, da ist aber das System abgekackt.. Hat dann aber warscheinlich an nicht eingestellten Latenzen gelegen. Die stimmen glaube ich btw auch nicht so wirklich :>


----------



## DrDave (1. Februar 2013)

Ja das kommt definitiv hin mit den GPU Punkten einer Karte.
Zwecks den physics Punkten kannst du ja mal in dieser Liste nach vergleichbaren Systemen schauen.
Gn8


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P12002 3DMarks

Das sieht doch schon besser aus oder? 


Hatte jetzt das Powerlimit im CCC für die Grafikkarte nochmal runter auf +-0 und wieder hochgestellt (auf+20) und gpuz nen sensorlog schreiben lassen. Vorher ging die zweite Karte immer wieder auf 501mhz runter, nach dem rumstellen dann nicht mehr und siehe da mehr Punkte...

Hatte gedacht, dass ich das mit dem runtertakten der zweiten Karte im Griff habe, hab das Sys neu aufgesetzt und alle Treiber neu installiert... Wohl doch nicht.


Ich vermute mal entweder hat das NT nen Schaden oder es gibt irgendein Problem das das Powerlimit +20 regelmäßig blockiert..

Könnten da auch Energiespareinstellungen im Bios dran schuld sein?

@DrDave: Gn8, danek schonmal 



Edit:

Habs direkt danach nochmal probiert ohne was zu verändern und habe wieder die deutlich schlechtere Punktzahl...


----------



## NPG (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NPG (1. Februar 2013)

NPG schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ups falsche software (Heaven DX11 Benchmark 3.0)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Februar 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Ist das ok oder liegt was im Argen?
> 
> (7950er pcs+ crossfire 950/1250, 3570k @stock)
> 
> ...



Müsste mehr sein, denke ich mal.
Ich mein mit zwei 560Ti mach ich auch 10000points, da sollten zwei 7950 ne Ecke mehr bringen mein ich.


----------



## Horilein (1. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Müsste mehr sein, denke ich mal.
> Ich mein mit zwei 560Ti mach ich auch 10000points, da sollten zwei 7950 ne Ecke mehr bringen mein ich.



Auf jeden Fall.Ich hatte mit EINER knapp 9,5k Punkte.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.Ich hatte mit EINER knapp 9,5k Punkte.



Aber ganz bestimmt nicht mit GPU / CPU @stock !! Da sind 8200 definitiv "normal" ... eine 7970 (no-GE) mit nem 3770k macht ca. 9300 Punke (beides @stock) !!


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. Februar 2013)

Tesselation off, dass gilt hier nicht 
E: mit +20% sollte da aber bei den Taktraten nichts begrenzen...
Probier doch mal mit Afterburner oder Trixx das Powerlimit zu erhöhen, nicht dass es im ccc nur für eine gilt.


----------



## Horilein (1. Februar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Aber ganz bestimmt nicht mit GPU / CPU @stock !! Da sind 8200 definitiv "normal" ... eine 7970 (no-GE) mit nem 3770k macht ca. 9300 Punke (beides @stock) !!



Jap,war OC aber mit 2 Karten sollte da mehr kommen.Aber jetzt haste ja 12k

PS: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P8930 3DMarks

Jup,da is auch nix @Stock, weil das sieht da so aus: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P7053 3DMarks

Und 24/7 hab ichs so gemacht: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P7824 3DMarks


----------



## PitBull (1. Februar 2013)

Pitbull - Windows 7 x64 - Intel Core i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz - Asus Gene-V - 2x4GB G.Skill 2400 CL10 - GTX 680 @ 1346/3650Mhz - P12100

Mehr gibt es nicht


----------



## DrDave (1. Februar 2013)

Dem i7 ist es doch aber noch langweilig


----------



## PitBull (1. Februar 2013)

Bekomme bis jetzt nur die 4,7Ghz @ 1,344 Prime Stabil, mehr will das Board wohl nicht mitmachen oder die Spannungen sind dann zu extreme.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2013)

Graka power ....HD 4000 

Und den 11er mit einen XP Treiber 
Ok da ist noch eine 7970er im Spiel aber die skaliert nicht richtig und das ganze ist nur ein versuch gewesen .......mißlungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, ich feier gerade ab XD 

Es funktioniert, seit Wochen bin ich auf Fehlersuche.. Wahahaha! 

Der Übeltäter heißt ULPS! steht für "Unglaublich lästiger Popel Sch...", ist nun deaktiviert dank Trixx (Danke Sapphire) und schon hab ich ne ordentliche Punktzahl:

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P12037 3DMarks


Werde denke ich nächste Woche mal nen Thread mit vielen Infos machen, hab echt alles ausprobiert und viele Erfahrungen gesammelt. Wäre cool wenn ich jemand Anderem diese Arbeit ersparen könnte. 

Nächste Graka wird ne Sapphire, aus Dankbarkeit für das Tool :>



Trotzdem Danke euch allen für die Hilfe!


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2013)

^^geht auch anders 

In der Registry: nach enableulps suchen und dort alle Werte auf 0 setzen. 

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten kein CF mehr gebencht und jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum.
Ein ewiges gefrickel bevor das gescheit funzt


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Februar 2013)

Das Gefrickel hat natürlich genervt, wurde aber mit einem Erfolgserlebnis belohnt  Werde mich demnächst mal um Oc kümmern und dann gute Werte genießen


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2013)

Ich muß gestehen das ich das mit dem ULPS vollkommen vergessen hatte 

Hatte dadurch selbst bei CF erhebliche Probs aber eher mit freezes deswegen wenn die Karten runtertakteten.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Februar 2013)

Kein Thema, habs ja gelöst 

Lustig, bin durch mein Netzteil drauf gekommen, jemand in einer anderen Community hatte das gleiche Netzteil wie ich, es in seiner Signatur (weswegen der Thread von Google gefunden wurde) und er hatte das mit dem ULPS gepostet  Also hab ich auf jeden Fall das richtige NT gekauft ;D 

Das mit dem abändern in der Registry ist nen guter Tipp, werde es aber trotzdem erstmal mit Trixx laufen lassen. Funktioniert auch nach einem Neustart, obwohl Trixx nicht ausgeführt wird. Passt also. 

Danke


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Februar 2013)

Hab mal mein "KüchenPC" mit ner 560Ti gepimpt ... nu geht der aber ab! 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5700,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LE score: P3827 3DMarks


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2013)

^^Nice 

ich mach es mal andersrum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

Heut is er gut drauf  "*4102*"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Februar 2013)

Mal nen bisschen rumgespielt :> 


AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751) score: P12987 3DMarks


----------



## pagani-s (8. Februar 2013)

989 punkte
Intel HD Graphics 4000 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance score: P989 3DMarks
hd4000 chip@ 1500mhz speicher 1600mhz


----------



## Delight (8. Februar 2013)

P9432

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P9432 3DMarks

3570K@4000
GB HD7950 WF3 @ 1100/1250 @ 1,25V @ Trixx 

Ist dat jut ?


----------



## Hambone (10. Februar 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P7268 3DMarks

kann es sein, dass meine Karte nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringt? Gerade im Physics-Bereich müsste doch mehr drin sein, oder?

Habe den Test mal gemacht, weil AC 3 recht unflüssig bei mir läuft. Crysis 2 und BF3 laufen auch nicht wie erwartet flüssig.

Oder täusche ich mich irgendwie?

Gruß Hambone


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2013)

Hambone schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P7268 3DMarks
> 
> kann es sein, dass meine Karte nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringt? Gerade im Physics-Bereich müsste doch mehr drin sein, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Die Physic Punkte sind aber nur rein von der CPU / RAM abhängig.
Du hast dort zu wenig Punkte, es sollten so 8500 sein, je nach RAM auch mehr.
Schau doch mal mit CPUz nach mit welcher Frequenz der Prozessor läuft


----------



## Hambone (11. Februar 2013)

Laut cpu-z läuft der Prozessor mit 1600 mhz.
Habe mal mit asrock Tuner den Multiplikator auf 34 gesetzt. Dann steigt die Temperatur auf über 70°. Habe noch den mitgelieferten kühler. Aber der sollte doch eigentlich noch ausreichen, um den prozi auf 3,4 GHz kühl zu halten. Habe eben mal crysis 2 gestartet und nebenbei im task Manager gesehen, dass die Auslastung höchstens 40 % beträgt, dass Spiel aber noch flüssiger laufen könnte.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Februar 2013)

8674 punkte
mit einer 7870xt (tahiti le)
AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance score: P8674 3DMarks


----------



## Horilein (17. Februar 2013)

Da sag mal noch einer der Tahiti LE ist so trab wie ne 7950/7970

P9776


----------



## MrWoogey (17. Februar 2013)

Hab mir mehr erhoft 

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9 score: P7511 3DMarks


----------



## Horilein (17. Februar 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Hab mir mehr erhoft
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9 score: P7511 3DMarks



Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht^^
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P8930 3DMarks

Schöne HD7870


----------



## MrWoogey (18. Februar 2013)

ööhy wie geht dat ? :/


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (18. Februar 2013)

i3570k @ 4,5 ghz + gtx 660 ti oc @ stock


----------



## rani (19. Februar 2013)

Ich poste auch mal mein Ergebnis:
i7 3770k @4,4 ghz
HD7950 1150/1400

kann man damit zufrieden sein? Karte hab ich erst seit heute.


----------



## Skyler1337 (19. Februar 2013)

hab 10120 Punkte mit nem 3570 @ 5 Ghz  und einer 7950 @ 1200 / 1550


----------



## rani (19. Februar 2013)

okay, ist ja bisschen anderer CPU der aber echt ziemlich hoch getaktet ist  naja, ich glaub dann ist das schon ok.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht^^
> AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: P8930 3DMarks
> 
> Schöne HD7870


 

deins hier
 Prozessor Intel Core i5-2550K Processor 
Prozessortakt  *2.147.483.647 MHz*


auch will


----------



## lucaortiz (20. Februar 2013)

4459 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6100,BIOSTAR Group TA970XE score: P6885 3DMarks
System:
Amd Fx6100 @3,3GHz
biostar ta970xe
Palit GTX 670
4.096 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 800 MHz
1.000 GB Hitachi HDS721010DLE630 ATA Device
Win 7 64bit


----------



## Fusrodah (21. Februar 2013)

10354                   gtx680 und 3570K
Graphic : 10627
Physic : 8113
Combined : 7933 
___________________________________________

4978                    Hd6950 und FX6100
Graphik : 5177
Physic : 4439
Combined : 4346
___________________________________________


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Februar 2013)

955BE@stock plus 670er
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,ASRock 890GX Extreme3 score: P6825 3DMarks


----------



## S1cKn3sS (23. Februar 2013)

Core i7 2600k @ 4,2 Ghz 
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD

*Score**:*
*P6162 *
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE score: P6162 3DMarks


----------



## rani (24. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P13603 3DMarks

i7 3770k @4,3 hd7950 1200/1400


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

rani schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P13603 3DMarks
> 
> i7 3770k @4,3 hd7950 1200/1400


 
15264 GPU Score? Welche einstellung? Nie im Leben Performance.. Wie bekommst du soviel Punkte hin?


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Februar 2013)

Weil er denke Ich mal gemogelt hat ;D

Andernfalls kann das nicht möglich sein


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Weil er denke Ich mal gemogelt hat ;D
> 
> Andernfalls kann das nicht möglich sein


 
Ja nicht mal mit Tesselation aus im Treiber ist die Punktzahl möglich. Des sind sicher 2 karten..


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

^^Das ist wahrlich ein richtiges Ergebnis (es ist ein "valid result" laut Futuremark) , da kann man im Groben nicht drann rumfuschen, wenn es nicht ein sehr seltener Bug ist 
Es ist nur eine Karte, selbst nachträglich/wärenddessen deaktivieren ist nicht möglich, dann wird sofort 3DM geschlossen.
Gespeicherte Datein haben schon alle Inhalte inkl., wenn man sie später hochläd, also kann man einstellen was man mag es bleibt das von Run erhalten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

Die GPU Score ist trotzdem nicht möglich mit "einer" 7950. dann würde sich ja jeder die GPU holen..


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

^^Doch mit der IGP die auch mitgelaufen war schon  
MVP ist ja im Bot verboten, hier in den Ranglisten wäre es unter Multi-GPU einzustufen und in meiner Rangliste wäre es auch tabu


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

MVP steht aber auch bei dem 3D Mark Score dabei.. Hatte ich auch schonmal ausprobiert.


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub das auch nicht,da is was Faul.Kann ich meine 7950 Wegwerfen gegen^^

EDIT:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3391436

LOL


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

@Tripleh84

Die zweite "Grafikkarte" hat dann aber nichts in der Übersicht vom Ergebnis verloren, wenn nur eine genutzt wurde (sonst müsste die IGP immer mit dabei sein bzw. angezeigt werden) 

@ Horilein

Hmm, der ist ja mal richtig gut


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Februar 2013)

Hab im inet mal gelesen das es da so ein 3DMark "Cheat" gibt.

Glaube auf HWLuxx war das.


----------



## rani (24. Februar 2013)

War doch ein bisschen Ziel des Posts.. wilde Diskussion und viele  ! 

also das Ergebnis war mit dem aktuellen "Virtu MVP" allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die IGP auch im normalen Ergebnis dabei war, wo ich "nur" 10403 Punkte erreiche 
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P10403 3DMarks


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Ich glaub das auch nicht,da is was Faul.Kann ich meine 7950 Wegwerfen gegen^^
> 
> EDIT:AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD55 (MS-7751) score: P18523 3DMarks
> 
> LOL




Oha wie das?


----------



## Zinsi94 (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

will auch!?!? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Und wiedereinmal spackt mein Ram
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P8695 3DMarks

hätte mir mehr erwartet mit nem i5-3570k 4 x 4.4 Ghz und ne 7950 Gigabyte W3 1000/1250...
Hat wer Vergleichswerte dazu?


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> Und wiedereinmal spackt mein Ram
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P8695 3DMarks
> 
> hätte mir mehr erwartet mit nem i5-3570k 4 x 4.4 Ghz und ne 7950 Gigabyte W3 1000/1250...
> Hat wer Vergleichswerte dazu?



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN der ist normal und gut!!!!
Ich hab auch ähnliche Punkte,die 18k hab ich auch nur gefunden^^
Das ist meiner aber weit mehr OC als Dein Sys!


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja der ist eher Real, versteh net warum man da versucht zu bescheißen. 
mit Maximal OC und einer GPU schaff ich glaub 12k (ausm kopf kann grad nicht kucken^^ am falschen rechner)
aber dann auch 3770k@ 5ghz und 1,3 ghz auf der Karte


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Wie bekommst du ne 7950 mit den Taktraten stabil?^^
Mit Ram rumspacken mein ich eigentlich dass 3DMark die Ram Frequaenz nicht ordnetlich ausließt. der läuft bei 800 und nicht bei 667 ?!!!
Nachdem man mir geraten hat den 13.2 Beta6 zu installieren spackt mein System total... Catalyst zeigt immernoch an das 13.1 drauf ist -.-
GPu-Z meckert wegen OpenCL failed... reaktvierung funktiniert wenigstens.. kanns nicht einfach alles so funktinieren wies soll? xD
Ich werd gleich nochmal probeweise durchlaufen lassen...
@Brez$$z wird im Catalyst die Beta angezeigt? weil da immernoch 13.1 steht


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Meinst du mich mit 1,3 ghz? mit viel viel Spannung  muss man nicht nachmachen ^^
wenn noch 13.1 dransteht hat es nicht geklappt, zur not deinstallieren und den neuen drauf hauen


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Ich meine Horilein:
Mit ner Standart Asus hastn Takt von 900 und 1250
In seinem bench 1.210  und 1.690 MHz
Mit meiner Gigabyte kann ich die Spannung nichtmal verändern -.- Afterburner ausgegraut undso...
Dann mach ich mich mal wieder drann den 13.2er zu installieren und den rest runterzuklatschen...


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Dann schau dir mal den Takt von DrDave an 
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

ja ist ja gut ich bin ja schon still ^^
Hach wie ich diese 640x320 Auflösung vermisst habe ... nicht!


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

Der Dr. hat ne kranke Karte^^


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

@Brez$$z
Tolle Idee mit dem 13.2 Beta6!
Es funktioniert genau GARNICHTS mehr...
Jetz häng ich hier immernoch mit ner 640er Auflösung und Catalyst lässt sich nicht installieren...
Das einzigste was sich installiert ist der supertolle Installationsmanager inkl SDK und App Profile... 
Nachdem fast alle Probleme gelöst waren das jetzt ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du ne 7950 mit den Taktraten stabil?^^
> Mit Ram rumspacken mein ich eigentlich dass 3DMark die Ram Frequaenz nicht ordnetlich ausließt. der läuft bei 800 und nicht bei 667 ?!!!
> Nachdem man mir geraten hat den 13.2 Beta6 zu installieren spackt mein System total... Catalyst zeigt immernoch an das 13.1 drauf ist -.-
> GPu-Z meckert wegen OpenCL failed... reaktvierung funktiniert wenigstens.. kanns nicht einfach alles so funktinieren wies soll? xD
> ...


Einmal alles deinstallieren und die Ordner die sich bezüglich der AMD Treiber einnisten mal per Hand löschen, danach neustarten und den gewünschten Treiber installieren, danach sollte alles wieder wie gehabt/gewünscht funktionieren


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Also mir kannst die schuld dafür nicht in die Schuhe schieben  
was du mit deinem Rechner machst ist rein deine Sachen. Aber es muss einen Grund dafür geben 
das es nicht Funktioniert. Treiber komplett Entfernt? neustart? Nochmal Installiert?


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Nein ich gebe dir ja auch nicht die Schuld.. Ich hab ja extra nochmal nachgeguckt wegen Treiberwechsel.. Ich hab Catalyst komplett entfernt und neu gestartet dann hab ich 13.2.beta installieren wollen aber er installiert nur besagte programme. als Karte momentan halt standart Vga..
Ich würd gern jetzt einfach nurnoch nen funtionierendes System haben wollen ^^
Aber das scheint schon zuviel verlangt..


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken oder andersrum halt 
bekommen wir hin, also treiber ist komplett runter? Neustart und nochmal Probieren


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

@Snikkerz

Windows nimmt sich wieder einen Treiber aus den Ordnern(Hauptordner: AMD), die löscht man beim reinen Deinstallieren nicht mitweg!
Und ggf. entsteht dann so ein Gemüse, wenn man den Ordner(AMD), oder die einthaltenen Unterordner der Treiber nicht per Hand entfernt.
Ganz simples und einfaches Spiel und danach funzt dein Sys auch wieder.


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Also erstmal möcht ich mich entschuldigen das ich hier den Thread mit Offtopic missbrauche.. Dann möcht ich mich schonmal bedanken das ihr wenigstens versucht mir zu helfen. ^^
Andere Sache: Also ich hab alles von AMD jetzt deinstalliert CCleaner laufen lassen. die Registry per Hand nochmal durchsucht und jetz ist nix mehr von AMD drauf.
Wenn ich jetzt den Betatreiber mit benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen installieren möchte zeigt er mir nur 3 Einträge in der Komponentenauswahl an... Instalationsmamager, APP SDK und HDMI Audiodriver...
Fehlen da jetzt nicht ca 5 weitere einträge inkl Catalyst Controll center? ...
EDIT: gleiches Problem bei WHQL.. ich installier den Beta jetzt trotzdem erstmal..


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2013)

^^Ich verstehe das immer nicht mit den Hardcore Tools, da sollte man sich schon sehr genau mit auskennen, wenn man in der Reg. (ich nenne es mal) rumzufuscht.
Den einfachsten und effektivsten Weg (ohne sich dabei das Sys zu beschädigen) habe ich schon bereits beschrieben


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

ich habe ja auch nur nachgeguckt... es funktiniert aber grade einfach nichts mehr..
Ich bin kein Laie in solchen Dingen. Aber ich bekomme einfach kein Catalyst installiert.
Kann ich den Standart VGA ohne Probleme deinstallieren? Ich würd mich gern mit was anderem beschäftigen als damit meine Grafikkarte lauffähiog zu bekommen -.- vorhin lief ja fast alles auf dem 13.1...

Alle AMd Tools sind deistalliert. auch AMD Profiles. auch wenn das wenig damit zusammenhängt
Die AMD Ordner sind gelöscht. GPU-Z zeigt meine 7950 als Standart VGA karte an
Wenn ich neustarte will der aber kein Catalyst sondern nur die 3 besagten Tools installieren.
Das kann ich sooft ausführen wie ich will er will kein Catalyst mit installieren... 
-.-

EDIT: Systemwiederherstellung ftw
Auch nach Anleitung und mehrmaligem Versuchen und strukturiertem deinstallieren:
Catalyst wird in der Komponentenauswahl nicht angezeigt.
Deswegen bleib ich lieber bei dem 13.1 bevor (wie grade eben) gar nichts mehr funktioniert


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> Ich meine Horilein:
> Mit ner Standart Asus hastn Takt von 900 und 1250
> In seinem bench 1.210  und 1.690 MHz
> Mit meiner Gigabyte kann ich die Spannung nichtmal verändern -.- Afterburner ausgegraut undso...
> Dann mach ich mich mal wieder drann den 13.2er zu installieren und den rest runterzuklatschen...



Da ist unten rechts im Afterburner nen Button mit Settings, zugegeben groß isser nicht


----------



## Snikkerz (25. Februar 2013)

Witzbold :p schon mal davon gehört das die gigabyte karten per bios die spannungseinstellung sperren?
Meine Karte läuft mit 1000 Core und 1250 Memory bei 1.25V. Ich weiß noch nicht wie weit ich mit der noch nach oben komme.
Leider kann ich auch die 20% aus Catalyst nicht mehr rausholen...
Der Betatreiber hat mir son bisschen das System zerschossen...
Immerhin läuft jetzt der 13.1 auch wenn ich Catalyst nicht mehr öffnen kann...


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> Witzbold :p schon mal davon gehört das die gigabyte karten per bios die spannungseinstellung sperren?
> Meine Karte läuft mit 1000 Core und 1250 Memory bei 1.25V. Ich weiß noch nicht wie weit ich mit der noch nach oben komme.
> Leider kann ich auch die 20% aus Catalyst nicht mehr rausholen...
> Der Betatreiber hat mir son bisschen das System zerschossen...
> Immerhin läuft jetzt der 13.1 auch wenn ich Catalyst nicht mehr öffnen kann...



Jap,sagt man mir nach.
Aber mit 1,25V sollten eigendlich locker 1100Mhz drin sein.

10K!!! *hüpf*


----------



## IIDeceptionII (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal meine Komposition und das Ergebnis was 3DMark11 ausgespuckt hat. Was meint Ihr? 

Mein System:

i52500K OC 4x4,2
Asrock Z68 Pro3
Alpenföhn Brocken
Kingston HyperX 8GB
Asus 7950 DirectCUII 
SSD Samsung 830 Series 128GB 

Meine Punkte: P8070

Mein Test:
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P8070 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

sorry.... verpostet xD


----------



## DrDave (25. Februar 2013)

IIDeceptionII schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal meine Komposition und das Ergebnis was 3DMark11 ausgespuckt hat. Was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...


 
Völlig normal


----------



## IIDeceptionII (25. Februar 2013)

Bin mit den Werten wohl noch voll im Durchschnitt. Obwohl die CPU auf 4x4,2 OC läuft. Insgesamt bin ich natürlich sehr zufrieden mit der Rechenleistung!


----------



## Snikkerz (25. Februar 2013)

wenn mein catalyst ohne probleme laufen würde würd ich ja gerne noch weiter hochschrauben
im idle taktet die ja runter und die 1.25 sind nur boost
so läuft die bei 0,8.
komischerweise hab ich bei crysis 1 grafikfehler und bei bad company 2 ganz selten.
und das obwohl ich nicht ein bisschen an den frequenzen geschraubt habe..


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (25. Februar 2013)

Dann würde ich sie zurückschicken!


----------



## Snikkerz (25. Februar 2013)

ich weiß nicht obs an der karte liegt oder am treiber. eigentlich hab ich kein bock mein system neuaufzusetzten aber ich kann catalyst nicht mehr starten. afterburner sagt mir aber das catalyst 13.1 läuft und spiele laufen auch crysis 3 ~60-80fps aber halt bei crysis 1 und battlefield bad company 2 so komische käschen im rechten drittel des bildschirms...


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht obs an der karte liegt oder am treiber. eigentlich hab ich kein bock mein system neuaufzusetzten aber ich kann catalyst nicht mehr starten. afterburner sagt mir aber das catalyst 13.1 läuft und spiele laufen auch crysis 3 ~60-80fps aber halt bei crysis 1 und battlefield bad company 2 so komische käschen im rechten drittel des bildschirms...



Mach Dir die Arbeit und schick sie zurück.Nervt,ich kenn das!
Aber fast 300,-€ für ne Karte die Dich nicht zufriedenstellt?
Und dann pack die paar Euro drauf und nimm ne Asus.Hab nur sehr vereinzelt von Problemen gelesen.
Und die Vcore bremse biste auch los

10K Punkte->Bumms


----------



## Snikkerz (26. Februar 2013)

ich glaub mit solchen Taktraten kann man die Lebenszeit des Systems nur unnötig verkürzen^^
Ich hab ja 2 Jahre Garantie. Außerdem hab ich nen Komplett PC zusammengestellt und bestellt. Weiß jetzt nicht wie das unbedigt mit Einzekkomponentenreklamationen bei Hardewareversandt aussieht. Ansich läufts ja.
Probleme bereiten bis jetzt auch nur die ganzen Treiber ich komm auf 8,6k Punkte und das ist ja mal im Durchschitt voll in Ordnung
Die Fehler hab ich bei Crysis 1 (!) und das kommt halt mit dem fehlerhaft installierten Treiber nicht klar.
BF 3 läuft als 64er MP Map Caspian Border mit ~ 80FPS meist aber eher mit 100-120
Crysis 3 läuft auch wie am schnürchen ohne irgendeinen Grafikfehler.
Bevor ich ne Reklamation aufgebe werd ich erstmal das System nach meinen Uniklausuren aufsetzen und sehen obs am Produkt oder am Treiber liegt.

PS: Was bringen 10k Punkte statt 9k Punkte noch gleich? 2% mehr FPS? ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2013)

^^9K zu 10K bedeutet aber etwas mehr als 11% Steigerung


----------



## Snikkerz (26. Februar 2013)

9k mehr in nem Benchmark != 10% Steigerung in Spielen.  Mag vielleicht sein das man da mehr Punkte rausholen kann.
Aber ich bin "noch nicht" son Benchmark Freak.
Kitzelt halt schon in den Fingern auf 10k zu kommen^^
Vielleicht schraub ich nach und nach mal weiter nach Oben.
Immerhin lässt sich jetz die Karte ohne installierten Catalyst übertakten 
Result not found
Wenn ich wollte könnte ich jetzt auch meinen CPU bis Max übertakten und die Graka hochschrauben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2013)

^^Ne da hast du mich schon ordentlich missverstanden.
Ich meinte nicht 9k mehr zu X, sondern von 9k zu 10k bedeutet einen Zuwachs von etwas mehr als 11% 
Und den Fps-Zuwachs kann man auch messen/berechnen anstatt zu erraten, denn die Einzeltest-Ergebnisse werden nunmal in Fps ausgegeben.
Da es dir ja um die Übertragbarkeit in die Spielewelt, ausgehend vom Benchmark geht, sei dazu erwähnt das der 11er einer der jenigen ist, der doch schon sehr Grafiklastig ist, 
da würden diese 1k mehr im Benchmark nicht nur mal eben geschätzte 2% mehr in Games bedeuten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snikkerz (26. Februar 2013)

ich hab jetzt einfach mal angefangen den memory zuerst anzuheben und nicht den core und zack lief der erste Versuch mit 9k statt 8,4^^
Hab die jetzt Probeweise erst mal bei 1050/1300 laufen. läuft auch stabil nach mehren Benchsessions.
Wie weit kann man eigentlich hochgehen ohne ernsthaft schade zu verursachen? Als inkl Freeze und Bluescreens + Reboot.
Da sollte sich ja alles wieder auf den letzten stabilen Punkt stellen
normalerweise läuft die standart ja bei 800/1250 und gigabyte übertaktet bei 1.25V auf 1000/1250 dreht am Memory also nix
Vielleicht hätte ich da auch mal früher drauf kommen sollen, nicht erst den Coretakt hochzuschrauben 
Da ich die Lüfter nur bei 20% zwecks Lauftstärke laufen hab lass ichs erstmal so. An die 6Ghz Mem zu kommen wär schon nice. :p
Wenns so ohne Probleme geht scheints nicht an der Karte sondern am Treiber zu liegen.
Solange es läuft: Never change a running system!
hätt ich mal die Finger vom Betatreiber gelassen ^^


EDIT: kurzes Feedback bitte? die 9k Punkte sind doch jetzt voll in Ordnung für das System oder nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2013)

^^Das Ergebnis ist vollkommen ok


----------



## Snikkerz (27. Februar 2013)

Guuuuuut
Dann interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne das ich das Catalyst Control Center nicht öffnen kann ^^
solangs läuft. Der wird dann halt erst geupdatet wenn die SSD und der 2 ramRiegel eingebaut wird.
Vielleicht komm ich ja noch an die 10k drann :p
Naia bei 1200/1575 schmiert die Graka schon ab
Denke nicht das jede Karte auf die Taktraten von Horilein kommt
Bei 1100/1400 läuft Sie bei mir noch. Alles darüber was ich versucht habe Freezed den 2011er Bench
Aber wieder fast 500 Punkte mehr und diesmal Probeweise mit 16Gb Ram :p.
Gut das er den Core von 500 und Cpu 0 anzeigt xD
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6042549


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

Nachm Saufen noch nen Update^^ Glaube nicht das ich noch an die 10 k komme...
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P9662 3DMarks
EDIT: sry für doppelpost.. zu spät gesehen...


----------



## atze1979 (3. März 2013)

Sind die Punkte ok für mein sys. 

3DMARK11 Entry 15164

3DMARK11 Performance 10527

3DMARK11 Extreme 3824


----------



## DrDave (3. März 2013)

atze1979 schrieb:


> Sind die Punkte ok für mein sys.
> 
> 3DMARK11 Entry 15164
> 
> ...


 
Was hast du für einen RAM?
Die Physicpunkte sind für 5GHz etwas wenig.
E: Die Warnung find ich ja auch sehr süß


----------



## atze1979 (3. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen RAM?
> Die Physicpunkte sind für 5GHz etwas wenig.
> E: Die Warnung find ich ja auch sehr süß


 

diese hier


----------



## DrDave (3. März 2013)

Hier meins mit 4,8GHz und RAM@2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T:
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P12339 3DMarks
Läuft dein RAM mit den angegebenen Latenzen?


----------



## Snikkerz (4. März 2013)

GR -.- Ich glaub mein Ram limitiert
Mit 4.8 Ghz hab ich fast genausoviel wie mit 4.9 Ghz
Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich meinem Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 9-9-9-24 1600 nen Gskill 9-9-9-24 1333er  hinzugepackt habe.
Zusammen laufen die im 1333er Dual.. kann doch nicht sein das einfach garkeine Mehrleistung vorhanden ist 

EDIT: ALTER?! Das System will mich echt erst bei 5Ghz an die 10k Punkte ranlassen -.-


----------



## Horilein (4. März 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> GR -.- Ich glaub mein Ram limitiert
> Mit 4.8 Ghz hab ich fast genausoviel wie mit 4.9 Ghz
> Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich meinem Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 9-9-9-24 1600 nen Gskill 9-9-9-24 1333er  hinzugepackt habe.
> Zusammen laufen die im 1333er Dual.. kann doch nicht sein das einfach garkeine Mehrleistung vorhanden ist
> ...


 
Soll ich Dir verraten wie`s geht^^.


----------



## Oremiyo (4. März 2013)

Hab auch mal mein System gebenchmarked! 

Intel Core I5 2500K

Asus HD 7950 Direct CU 2 Top

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68AP-D3 score: P9080 3DMarks

Ist das Ergebnis gut? Mir machen die geringen CPU-Taktraten bedenken (1.596 MHz). Bei anderen Beispielen mit dem gleichen System sind die höher. Hab auf 4.1 hochgetaktet.


----------



## MrWoogey (4. März 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9 score: P7511 3DMarks


----------



## Brez$$z (4. März 2013)

Oremiyo schrieb:


> Hab auch mal mein System gebenchmarked!
> 
> Intel Core I5 2500K
> 
> ...


 
Das ist nur der Idle Takt, da deine Stromsparmechanismen Aktiv sind


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> GR -.- Ich glaub mein Ram limitiert
> Mit 4.8 Ghz hab ich fast genausoviel wie mit 4.9 Ghz
> Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich meinem Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 9-9-9-24 1600 nen Gskill 9-9-9-24 1333er  hinzugepackt habe.
> Zusammen laufen die im 1333er Dual.. kann doch nicht sein das einfach garkeine Mehrleistung vorhanden ist
> ...


 
Die Grafikpunkte wichten viel mehr als die Physicpunkte -> Graka höher takten


----------



## Horilein (4. März 2013)

Kanner ja nicht Dr.Dave. Vcore is ja gelockt. Aber ich werf ma so drei sachen in Raum: Ramdisk,Treiberupdate und paar Hintergrundprogramme schließen. Dann sollten die 10k auch so drin sein.


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Kanner ja nicht Dr.Dave. Vcore is ja gelockt. Aber ich werf ma so drei sachen in Raum: Ramdisk,Treiberupdate und paar Hintergrundprogramme schließen. Dann sollten die 10k auch so drin sein.


 
Den Namen ohne Punkt, dass soll kein Doktor sein!
1100/1400MHz kann ich mir nicht als Ende der Fahnenstange vorstellen...je nach ASIC
RAM OC bringt bei deinem CPU Takt wohl noch mehr als weiteres CPU OC.
Du kannst mal noch einen 103er BCLK probieren, damit der RAM noch etwas übertaktet wird, entsprechend den Multi anpassen oder gleich höheren RAMTakt versuchen.


----------



## Horilein (4. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Den Namen ohne Punkt, dass soll kein Doktor sein!
> 1100/1400MHz kann ich mir nicht als Ende der Fahnenstange vorstellen...je nach ASIC
> RAM OC bringt bei deinem CPU Takt wohl noch mehr als weiteres CPU OC.
> Du kannst mal noch einen 103er BCLK probieren, damit der RAM noch etwas übertaktet wird, entsprechend den Multi anpassen oder gleich höheren RAMTakt versuchen.



So gehts dann weiter "DrDave"^^.
Aber wie auch immer,mit nem i5 3570k und ner 7950 sollten 10k keine hürde sein
Bei zwei unterschiedlichen RamRiegeln würd ich den Ram eher in ruhe lassen.

PS: ausserdem berechtigt Dich Deine 7950 zum tragen dieses Titels.Mr.Dr.Dave.


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> So gehts dann weiter "DrDave"^^.
> Aber wie auch immer,mit nem i5 3570k und ner 7950 sollten 10k keine hürde sein
> Bei zwei unterschiedlichen RamRiegeln würd ich den Ram eher in ruhe lassen.


 
Nur weil es 2 verschiedene sind, ist es noch kein Grund ihn in Ruhe zu lassen.
Wieso auch?
Hier mal Softy sein altes Ergebnis mit "alten" 2500K.
Der RAM bringt dort die letzten paar Punkte...


----------



## Horilein (4. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Nur weil es 2 verschiedene sind, ist es noch kein Grund ihn in Ruhe zu lassen.
> Wieso auch?
> Hier mal Softy sein altes Ergebnis mit "alten" 2500K.
> Der RAM bringt dort die letzten paar Punkte...


 
Mir brauchste das nicht sagen^^da lief der Speicher auch anner Kotzgrenze und der Multi war bei 47 rest per BLCK.
Klick


----------



## atze1979 (4. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Hier meins mit 4,8GHz und RAM@2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T:
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P12339 3DMarks
> Läuft dein RAM mit den angegebenen Latenzen?


 
Ja 9-10-9-27 1T so sind die eingestellt 

Hier noch einer etwas besser LINK


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2013)

atze1979 schrieb:


> Ja 9-10-9-27 1T so sind die eingestellt
> 
> Hier noch einer etwas besser LINK


 
Vlt. auch so eine RAM Geschichte... Oder die 5GHz Settings sind nicht ganz stable, was zu Punktverlust führen kann, sollte der Test durchlaufen.



Horilein schrieb:


> Mir brauchste das nicht sagen^^da lief der Speicher auch anner Kotzgrenze und der Multi war bei 47 rest per BLCK.
> Klick


 
Hab mal eben einen kurzen RAM Vergleich gemacht.
3770K ohne SMT @ 4,9GHz
HD 7950 @1100/1400MHz

RAM@1600MHz 9-9-9-30 1T & RAM@2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T

E: Steigerung ist schon messbar, sogar gleiche Grafikpunkte, wenn das kein Vergleich ist


----------



## Oremiyo (4. März 2013)

> Zitat von Oremiyo
> Hab auch mal mein System gebenchmarked!
> 
> Intel Core I5 2500K
> ...



Und wie kann ich den Stromsparmechanismus deaktivieren?


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2013)

Oremiyo schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich den Stromsparmechanismus deaktivieren?


 
Musst du doch nicht.
Deine CPU durchläuft die Benches mit deinem eingestellten Takt.
Ansonsten kannst du die kompletten Stromsparmechanismen im BIOS deaktivieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Vlt. auch so eine RAM Geschichte... Oder die 5GHz Settings sind nicht ganz stable, was zu Punktverlust führen kann, sollte der Test durchlaufen.
> 
> Hab mal eben einen kurzen RAM Vergleich gemacht.
> 3770K ohne SMT @ 4,9GHz
> ...



Und wie sieht das Ergebnis aus wenn du bei 1600mhz die timings verschärfst ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Musst du doch nicht.
> Deine CPU durchläuft die Benches mit deinem eingestellten Takt.
> Ansonsten kannst du die kompletten Stromsparmechanismen im BIOS deaktivieren



Oder einfach in Windows auf Turbomodus stellen unter Energieoptionen


----------



## DrDave (5. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das Ergebnis aus wenn du bei 1600mhz die timings verschärfst ?


 
Das kann ich übermorgen mal testen, muss nur dort erstmal probieren, wie stark ich sie verringern kann...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das kann ich übermorgen mal testen, muss nur dort erstmal probieren, wie stark ich sie verringern kann...



Ok


----------



## Snikkerz (5. März 2013)

Uff da geht man einmal mit ner Freundin ins Kino und kommt hier garnicht mehr durch die ganzen Posts durch 



Horilein schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir verraten wie`s geht^^.


JA BITTE! xD



DrDave schrieb:


> Die Grafikpunkte wichten viel mehr als die Physicpunkte -> Graka höher takten


Ist mir bekannt. Weiter als 1125/1450 kann ich nicht fahren. Zuwenig Spannung bekomm direkt Bluescreens -.-
Horilein hat dir ja schon berichtet das meine tolle Karte Spannungs gelockt ist  kann man wohl nix machen...



DrDave schrieb:


> Den Namen ohne Punkt, dass soll kein Doktor sein!
> 1100/1400MHz kann ich mir nicht als Ende der Fahnenstange vorstellen...je nach ASIC
> RAM OC bringt bei deinem CPU Takt wohl noch mehr als weiteres CPU OC.
> Du kannst mal noch einen 103er BCLK probieren, damit der RAM noch etwas übertaktet wird, entsprechend den Multi anpassen oder gleich höheren RAMTakt versuchen.


1100/1400 ist noch nicht Schluss. bis 1125/1450 bin ich gekommen. ASIC der Karte beträgt 62.9
Ram OC bringt noch nix da ich bis jetzt entweder mit einem Corsair @1600 oder in Verbindung mit einemk G.Skill im DUal auf 1333. außerdem wird durch BCLK oc der Ram direkt mitübertaktet.
Da bei mir die 4.9 stabil laufen hab ich es schon mit nem BCLK von 102 versucht mit dem ich die 5Ghz knacken würde aber die Ivys sind da nicht so willig. direkt nach dem Setzen freezed -.-



DrDave schrieb:


> Nur weil es 2 verschiedene sind, ist es noch kein Grund ihn in Ruhe zu lassen.
> Wieso auch?
> Hier mal Softy sein altes Ergebnis mit "alten" 2500K.
> Der RAM bringt dort die letzten paar Punkte...



Gute Einstellung  ich dachte der G.Skill wäre 1600er ist aber nur 1333er. könnte nen paar Bluescreens bei eigentlich stabilen Settings erklären ^^
Softy hat mir seine Ergebnisse auch schon präsentiert  Aber ich denke echt das ein Ram nicht genug durchsatz für den 3DMark 11 schafft
Mit 2 Ramspeicher Riegeln komme ich immerhin auf 200Pkt mehr, bei sonst wirklich gleichen Einstellungen. -->  1xRam @1600 vs 2xRam@1333


----------



## DrDave (5. März 2013)

2 x 1600er läuft wohl nicht? 
Alternativ 1333er im dual channel mit höheren bclk und angepassten Multi für 4.9ghz.
Try harder


----------



## Snikkerz (5. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> 2 x 1600er läuft wohl nicht?
> Alternativ 1333er im dual channel mit höheren bclk und angepassten Multi für 4.9ghz.
> Try harder


hab ihn erst versucht im 1600er Dual laufen zu lassen aber er wollte nicht. Liegt wohl daran das es 10667er ist  dachte echt der schafft auch die 1600.
1333er läuft ja. wenn ich den Corsair im single laufen lasse komme ich auf 100pkt weniger ^^
BCLK 102 stürzt der schon ab.. 
4.9 ghz laufen mit 1.3V absolut stabil
5 nichtmal mit 1.4. Hab schon überlegt ob ich einfach alles zwischen 1.3 und 1.5 austesten soll 
Oder ich lote die Grafikkarte bis max aus. Irgendwo zwischen 1125 und 1150/ 1450 und 1500 liegt die Grenze mit meinen 1.25V >.<


----------



## atze1979 (5. März 2013)

@DrDave

So besser bekomme ich es nicht hin P11483
Die Ram waren nuf 2T hab sie auf 1T gestellt.


----------



## pagani-s (6. März 2013)

update
10539punkte
beiweislink


----------



## typ0815 (6. März 2013)

6691  totally Stock... mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2013)

3DMark11 v1.0.5

5151 p-score, alles @stock:
AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-5800K,ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M score: P5151 3DMarks

5669 p-score, CPU@stock, GPU@1015MHz, VRAM@1350MHz:
AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-5800K,ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M score: P5669 3DMarks

5846 p-score, CPU@4GHz, GPU&VRAM wie 2ter test:
AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-5800K,ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M score: P5846 3DMarks

Interessant, wie groß der unterschied zwischen dem ersten und dritten ergebnis ist, nur mit ein bisschen übertakten.

RAM läuft eigendlich mit 1866MHz, die 3DMark seite zeigt aber nur 1600MHz an.


----------



## pagani-s (23. April 2013)

update 
11184 punkte


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

922 punkte
6800k @4,8ghz
hd 8670D
AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M score: P922 3DMarks


----------



## mns1188 (15. Juni 2013)

P8383

Sapphire 7870 @1215/1370 Mhz
Intel i5 2500k @4,2 Ghz

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 score: P8383 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (15. Juni 2013)

pagani-s schrieb:


> 922 punkte
> 6800k @4,8ghz
> hd 8670D
> AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M score: P922 3DMarks


 
Da bremst Single Channel scheinbar doch etwas


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

update 
999 punkte
6800k @4,8ghz
hd 8670D @1085mhz und ram auf 1866mhz
AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M score: P999 3DMarks


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. August 2013)

Kann das so stimmen oder sind das zu wenig Punkte, ich werd mein Rechner die Tage eh mal neu aufsetzen

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

mfg


----------



## Evil2511 (18. August 2013)

kann so stimmen denke ich mal ...habe mal mein System getestet, ohne OC, ohne sli, ohne tuning.....

Systemumgebung:
Windows 7 Enterprise 64-Bit-Version (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
8111.477MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(VRAM 2698 MB) 9.18.0013.2049

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASRock B85 Pro4


----------



## DrDave (18. August 2013)

Evil2511 schrieb:


> kann so stimmen denke ich mal ...habe mal mein System getestet, ohne OC, ohne sli, ohne tuning.....
> 
> Systemumgebung:
> Windows 7 Enterprise 64-Bit-Version (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532)
> ...



Selbst für @stock sind die CPU Punkte mMn etwas niedrig.


----------



## ks1987 (18. August 2013)

So hier meine werte.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ks1987 (18. August 2013)

So hier meine werte.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

^^Nice ....nur ist das hier der 3dmark *11* thread und nicht der 13er


----------



## ks1987 (18. August 2013)

sorry dann bitte mein beitrag löschen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

Du kannst ja einen 11er laufen lassen und das Ergebniss austauschen dann passt es auch .......3dmark 11

Damit ich nicht völlig offtopic bin mal mein bescheidenes Ergebniss ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treax (18. August 2013)

Hier Mal mein Ergebnis:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3) (MS-7672)
Ist die Cpu Score in Ordnung?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2013)

Hmm, ich hatte damals schon 10382 Punkte beim Physics Score, bei nur 4,2GHz(2600K) und 8GB DDR3-1866 CL8 Speicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (28. September 2013)

Hier mal ein altes Ergebnis von mir . Für nen FX und eine HD 7970 ok denke ich 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX


----------



## 98romi (29. Oktober 2013)

Performance: 6190 Punkte

GPU: GTX680M
CPU: i7-3630qm


----------



## Luca1801 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist mein schäbiges Ergebnis: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H


----------



## Jogi86 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist meins(könnte besser sein):
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX


----------



## DrDave (4. Dezember 2013)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Hier ist meins(könnte besser sein):
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX


 
Nur einem RAM Riegel?
Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Jogi86 (5. Dezember 2013)

hehe, 
ob 1 x 8 oder 2 x 4 ist doch mittlerweile egal und so bleibt mir die Möglichkeit offen auf 32 Gb ohne die "alten" rauszuhauen.


----------



## DrDave (5. Dezember 2013)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> hehe,
> ob 1 x 8 oder 2 x 4 ist doch mittlerweile egal und so bleibt mir die Möglichkeit offen auf 32 Gb ohne die "alten" rauszuhauen.


 
Den Unterschied zwischen dual Channel oder nicht würde ich persönlich schon mitnehmen
Aber wenn es dir reicht, ok ist, dann lass es so.


----------



## Jogi86 (5. Dezember 2013)

Früher oder später bild ich mir eh ein 16Gb zu brauchen


----------



## Kiloqualle (6. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0

Joa das war mal mein erster Versuch


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2013)

heho, bin neu als teilnehmer, lese die diversen foren aber seit jahren

p7817
AMD Radeon HD 8860 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 890FX Deluxe5

x2580
AMD Radeon HD 8860 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 890FX Deluxe5

fx8350, r9 270x
weiß nicht, warum hd 8860 behauptet wird, vielleicht sollte die karte ursprünglich so heißen, oder name von oem version

p16772
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

x6965
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

xeon e3 1230 v3, gtx 770 sli


----------



## Schrotti (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist ok für mich, hab eben nur eine GTX 680.

i7 4930k@4,5GHz | GTX 680@1281MHz GPU Takt

P11979


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2013)

ist doch top, mehr als der beispiel high end gaming pc von der futuremarkseite mit ner titan
dein physics score ist na klar edel, lga2011 is auch gut für sli
hol dir doch schnell noch ne 680er, solange man vielleicht noch eine herkriegt
is doch bald weihnachten 
oder kann die sli mit ner 770? bei amd würds gehen, nvidia bin ich skeptisch


----------



## Jogi86 (10. Dezember 2013)

So hier meiner mit OC

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX

aber ohne Wakü geht da nix mehr (zum glück bekomm ich meine bald  )

und hier alles Original:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7556180


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2013)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> So hier meiner mit OC
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX
> 
> ...


 
Hier mal meines mit den gleichen GPU Taktraten: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3
Irgendwas läuft bei dir nicht ganz rund
Powerlimit erhöht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Hier mal meines mit den gleichen GPU Taktraten: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3
> Irgendwas läuft bei dir nicht ganz rund
> Powerlimit erhöht?



Das kann ich dir sagen ....die cpu bremst


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen ....die cpu bremst


 
Ja sicherlich im Gesamtergebnis, der Grafikscore sollte aber ähnlich sein und nicht knappe 2000 Punkte Unterschied sein.
Mal vom Vergleich zu meinem abgesehen, selbst im Vergleich zu seinem Ergebnis @ stock hat das Graka-OC nur 300 Punkte gebracht.
Jeweils nur der Graphicscore verglichen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt....hatte ich nicht genau drauf geachtet ....sorry ....bin auf Arbeit ....


----------



## Jogi86 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tja hab an (fast) alles gedacht, nur hab ich meine doofheit nicht mitberechnet 

Das sollte schon eher passen oder?!

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2013)

Jaaa das ist besser
An was lag es?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Jogi86 (10. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich am Powerlimit  ich war schon auf der Couch aber das musste ich nochmal kontrollieren


----------



## Schrotti (10. Dezember 2013)

BertB schrieb:


> ist doch top, mehr als der beispiel high end gaming pc von der futuremarkseite mit ner titan
> dein physics score ist na klar edel, lga2011 is auch gut für sli
> hol dir doch schnell noch ne 680er, solange man vielleicht noch eine herkriegt
> is doch bald weihnachten
> oder kann die sli mit ner 770? bei amd würds gehen, nvidia bin ich skeptisch


 
Hab ich auch schon überlegt aber dann wird meine Wakü zu eng (240er und 360er Radi) um noch eine 680 mit einzubinden.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2013)

r9 270 ohne x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit ...ok ist nicht so der bringer 

dann so ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi86 (11. Dezember 2013)

Alter Schwede ist dein Rechner Gedoped 
Titan, das sagt schon alles, wirklich super


----------



## Captn (17. Dezember 2013)

Dann will ich mal auch meinen Senf dazugeben:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. VANGUARD B85

Die CPU ist, obwohl der Link was anderes erzählt ein v3 (dummes Programm )


----------



## interpo21 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr lieben. Ich bin neu hier und kenne mich auch nicht sooo gut aus. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich habe 6930 Punkte im 3DMark11 Benchmark. Es erscheint mir irgendwie zu wenig. Hier mein System: (Habe nur die Grafikkarte minimal übertaktet).

Win 7 x64
AMD FX6300 - 3500MHz
16 GB DualChannel Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 KIT also 2 x 8GB Kit Latenzen: CL 10 10-10
MSI Geforce GTX 760 2GB Twin Frozr 1085 MHz Takt

Vielen Dank für eure Tips.

Hallo. Ich hab den Basic Test gemacht und dann Performance.

Score P6930
Graphics Score 8743 
Physics Score 4264
Combined Score4287

Will nur wissen ob das im Normbereich liegt oder viel zu wenig ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis für das System


----------



## interpo21 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke. Aber bist du dir sicher? Ich hab mir irgendwie ein bisschen mehr erwartet, gerade wegen der Grafikkarte!?


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2013)

Das Endergebnis wird vom kleinen FX natürlich stark runtergezogen, AMD CPUs liegen dem Benchmark einfach nicht.
Der Grafikscore sollte aber passen.


----------



## interpo21 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ok. Vielen Dank!


----------



## zerrocool88 (20. Dezember 2013)

kann mir einer sagen ob sie ok sind??

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Sniper M5

nur Nicht mit einer 770 sondern 780 GHZ edition


----------



## Horilein (20. Dezember 2013)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob sie ok sind??
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Sniper M5
> 
> nur Nicht mit einer 770 sondern 780 GHZ edition



Jup sieht gut aus aber dein Beitrag is hier komplett falsch!!! Weil 3DMark11 und nicht der aus 2013


----------



## zerrocool88 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ohhhhh sorry werd mal nach dem richtigen suchen xD


----------



## Horilein (21. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX

Will ja hier nicht nur rumspammen


----------



## Crank558 (22. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-970A-UD3


----------



## thiwol (24. Dezember 2013)

Moin, 

Grafikkarte kommt noch. Hier das Ergebnis mit Onboard-Grafik. Ist das so in Ordnung?
Intel HD Graphics 4600 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,ASRock B85 Pro4


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6


----------



## xtremefunky (1. Januar 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## MasterSax (2. Januar 2014)

bei mir ändert sich der wert nicht bei 4.0 Ghz bzw 4,7 Ghz sind es 3 Punkte weniger ... 

erkennt wohl den multi nicht und bencht mit 3,5 Ghz ... 

kennt jemand das prb ? gibts ne lösung ?


----------



## DrDave (2. Januar 2014)

Die Hardware und Takterkennung klappt nicht immer 100 prozentig, aber es bencht immer mit dem eingestellten Takt, zumindest habe ich von sowas noch nie gehört... 
Schau nochmal deine Settings durch, ansonsten kann auch ein instabiles OC gleiche oder sogar schlechtere Ergebnisse erzeugen, ohne Absturz des 3dmarks.


----------



## MasterSax (2. Januar 2014)

daran liegt es nicht. 

bei cinebench haut es auch nicht richtig hin die erkennung. aber da merkt mann auch den unterschied von 4.0 und 4.7 Ghz


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Januar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> daran liegt es nicht.
> 
> bei cinebench haut es auch nicht richtig hin die erkennung. aber da merkt mann auch den unterschied von 4.0 und 4.7 Ghz



Natürlich merkt man den Unterschied beim Cinebench, ist ja auch neun CPU-Benchmark, wäre ja fatal wenn sich da ne Takterhoehung nicht Bemerkbar machen würde 
Aber das lässt sich in keinster Weise auf den 3Dmark11 ummuenzen.
Und das der 3Dmark Taktraten falsch ausliesst ist nix ungewöhnliches, hat aber nix mit dem Ergebnisse zu tun.

Wahrscheinlich limitiert deine 570er den Benchmark ...


----------



## DrDave (2. Januar 2014)

Poste uns doch mal beide links zu den Ergebnissen. Trotzdem sollte eine Steigerung messbar sein, die Physicspoints sowie die Combinedpoints sollten steigen, auch wenn der Großteil der Wertung von den graphicspoints kommt.


----------



## MasterSax (2. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  700 Mhz sollten doch was bringen , aber nicht weniger -.-


----------



## DrDave (2. Januar 2014)

Da haben wir das Problem doch schon, Im Xtreme Modus zählt fast nur die Grafikkarte, sofern die CPU nicht limitiert, weshalb das auch der Grund ist wieso du weniger gesamtpunkte hast, trotz mehr physic Punkte (durch die 700mhz Mehrtakt) aber bei dem run etwas weniger grafikpunkte, Was sich wie schon gesagt mehr auswirkt im x-preset.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Januar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich würde das sicher genauso stören wie dich
versuch doch mal ein wenig mehr saft auf die cpu und teste nochmal


----------



## MasterSax (2. Januar 2014)

hmm naja, die 570er fliegt auch bald raus.


----------



## drspeed (14. Februar 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO



Irgendwas läuft bei mir wohl falsch.Ich habe nur 13800 PKT.Wie kann das sein ?Das kann niemals nur die CPU sein oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2014)

Du hast 15566 punkte


----------



## drspeed (14. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du hast 15566 punkte


  Ne ich nicht das ist ja das was mch wundert *xtremefunky hat 15566 Punkte ich nur  *13800


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2014)

Cpu / gpu / ram auf welchen takt ?


----------



## drspeed (14. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den 
-I7 2600K 4200mhz
-R9 290x Tri-X o.c 1040/1300mhz
-Ram  Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 4x 4Gb auf 1600mhz    9-9-9-24

Habe gerade noch mal einen anderen Bench gemacht http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2454957

Ich habe mein System mal neu gemacht und benutze den 13.12 Treiber


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Februar 2014)

Das liegt an der CPU ich bekomme in den Benches auch nicht viel mehr Punkte. Der Firestrike Extreme Test geht eher auf die GPU.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtremefunky (21. Februar 2014)

kleines update 

-15611

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## drspeed (21. Februar 2014)

xtremefunky schrieb:


> kleines update
> 
> -15611
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO



Das ist ja mal ein Guter 
Graphics Score 17570 Kann das sein das man doch soviel Punkte mehr bekommt durch ein anderen Cpu.
Ich habe ja den 2600K mit 4,2Ghz getaktet und komme auf 

Graphics Score 									15701


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

drspeed schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Guter
> Graphics Score 17570 Kann das sein das man doch soviel Punkte mehr bekommt durch ein anderen Cpu.
> Ich habe ja den 2600K mit 4,2Ghz getaktet und komme auf
> 
> Graphics Score 									15701



Liegt evtl. daran, dass meine mit 1175/1350 den 3DMark11 gebencht hat.
Keine Ahnung warum der die das Systeminfo immer 1000/1250 ausließt.
Also könnte unter Umständen daran liegen.

Was hast du für Taktraten benutzt?


Nochmal mit offenem Fenster und erweiterten Taktraten.

1183MHz / 1450MHz 

-15725

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8013165


----------



## drspeed (22. Februar 2014)

Ah ok habe nicht gesehen das die Karte übertaktet ist.
Meine läuft ja auch nur mit 1040/1300 Normaltakt.


----------



## wolflux (24. Februar 2014)

Moin leute, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie es sich mit dem Ramspeicher/System in 3d Mark 11 verhält. Was ist besser höherer Takt schlechtere Latenzen oder umgekehrt?
Gruss wolflux.


----------



## DrDave (24. Februar 2014)

Hoher Takt ist besser als niedrige Latenzen - zumindest bei meinem 3770K.


----------



## wolflux (24. Februar 2014)

Vermute ich auch werde heute Abend mal.in das System einsteigen .
Danke für deine Antwort
MfG.


----------



## AlreadyDead (27. Februar 2014)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja geht so: Result
> 
> Mit dem System aus meiner Signatur.


 Also du hast gar keinen?


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Hier mal mein System...: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3

Kann es irgendwie nicht so richtig zuerdnen?!


----------



## FKY2000 (8. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Hier mal mein System...: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3
> 
> Kann es irgendwie nicht so richtig zuerdnen?!



Ergebnis ist so in Ordnung und plausibel

(bis auf die Merkwürdigkeit, das ein xeon 1230v2 eigentlich nicht in einem h87 Board stecken sollte)


----------



## DrDave (8. März 2014)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> (bis auf die Merkwürdigkeit, das ein xeon 1230v2 eigentlich nicht in einem h87 Board stecken sollte)


 
Bisschen drücken, dann passt das schon rein
Tippe mal stark auf einen Auslesefehler und es steckt ein 1230V3 im System


----------



## BertB (9. März 2014)

bei mir zeigts auch 1230v2 an, obwohls 1230v3 ist
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)


----------



## Negev (9. März 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bisschen drücken, dann passt das schon rein
> Tippe mal stark auf einen Auslesefehler und es steckt ein 1230V3 im System


 
Und ich hab mich schon gewundert was der Kommentar zu bedeuten hat .
Ja, da steckt ein 1230V3 drin...


----------



## Fossi777 (9. März 2014)

Meine 24/7 Settings :

4670k @ 4300 Mhz / 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz CL 10 11 10 28 / HD 7950 @ 1150/1500 Mhz


----------



## DrDave (9. März 2014)

Aktuelles 24/7 Profil:
3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB @ 2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKnollsn (10. März 2014)

kann overclocking eig. zur spielsucht werden?? ^^

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-OC-CF


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. März 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben ^^.




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090201


----------



## Gwiel (10. März 2014)

Dann hau ich hier als Forumsneuling auch gleich mal meinen Bench rein 

Aktuelles System: Intel Xeon E1230V2 @3,30 GHz -- EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX -- 8 GB Corsair DDR3


----------



## LordKnollsn (11. März 2014)

Also ich glaube viel höher bekomm ich ihn nimmer, hatte ich eigentlich auch nie vor da ich bis vor 8 wochen eigentlich nicht viel übertaktet hab.

Platz44 , qausi als noob ohne erfahrung... ich freu mich drüber   und hab auch in zukunft keine wasser im gehäuse ^^

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-OC-CF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerrocool88 (13. März 2014)

wieso komme ich eigentlich nur auf die 1200 ? ihr habt alle über 1300 liegt es an eurer CPU?


----------



## DrDave (13. März 2014)

Der 3DMark 11 ist zwar ein Grafikbench, aber die CPU und der RAM haben auch einen Einfluss auf die Punktzahl. 
Dadurch das du die CPU nicht übertaktet hast, drückt das natürlich das Gesamtergebnis.


----------



## Tommi1 (13. März 2014)

Gerade mal aktuell durchgeführt:

11881 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9

FX8350 @ 4,8 GHz, GTX 780 @ 1023 MHz


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

P13834
E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz | Link


----------



## MetallSimon (14. März 2014)

Laptop mit übertakteter Grafik. Mal schauen, ob man die CPU auchnoch irgendwie bisschen beschleunigen kann 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2014)

Hi, ich hätte hier nen Score mit meiner 780 Lightning: Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Unknown,
Blöderweise ist mir im Run vorher wegen zu hohem Speichertakt der Treiber abgeschmiert, und danach erkennt die Futuremark SystemInfo keine Teile mehr. Dementsprechend leer ist auch der Link, wie man sieht. Daher hab ich zusätzlich noch nen Screenshot mit GPU-Z usw gemacht (siehe Anhang). Glaubt ihr mir das so oder muss ich den nochmal rennen lassen?


----------



## Soulsnap (9. April 2014)

Hab P12497 AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

Ist das Ok für meine Hardware (Siehe Sig)? Meine 3DMark Zeiten haben mit dem 06er aufgehört^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hab P12497 AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)
> 
> Ist das Ok für meine Hardware (Siehe Sig)? Meine 3DMark Zeiten haben mit dem 06er aufgehört^^



Passt


----------



## BertB (9. April 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
X7072
neu mit 290cf + fx8320  

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
dafür "nur" P13701 (schaffen viele mit einer karte)
ebenfalls 290cf +fx8320,
der fx 8320 zieht alles runter (auf hohen auflösungen eher nicht)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
P11508, gtx 770 mit xeon e3 1230v3

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
P16772, gtx 770sli mit xeon e3 1230v3

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
X6965, gtx 770sli mit xeon e3 1230v3


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (9. April 2014)

der physik score ist halt krass
ist das eine titan? edit: sind zwei (ich dacht schon...)
schon arg...

nice


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2014)

Eine 470er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (13. April 2014)

System mit neuer HD7970 mal gebencht, alles auf stock Taktraten. Passt das so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

ja, das ist völlig in ordnung
knappe 10000 sind genau, was man von ner 7970@ stock mit nem ivy bridge i5 erwarten würde


----------



## Raptorit (26. April 2014)

Also ich habe ne 290 R Radeon mit Standarttakt und einen Corei5 3570k
Komme so auf 11400 Punkte..
Da haben so manche hier knapp 2000 Punkte mehr...kann ja nicht nur an nem i7 liegen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2014)

^^Tut es aber genau in diesem Fall, denn was soll der Benchmark auch bei 720p sein? bestimt nicht extrem GPU lastig, sondern ehr CPU lastig


----------



## BertB (27. April 2014)

es hat ja auch nen ausdrücklichen cpu test mit drin, der auch in die gesamtpunktzahl einfließt


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

OK...dann bin ich mal beruhigt.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

da gibts doch die funktion auf der seite, dass man jede denkbare cpu/gpu kombination die je gepostet wurde, nachlesen kann,
kannst dann genau vergleichen
die takte stimmen leider oft nicht

Search
dann halt oben auf 3dmark11 ändern und cpu/gpu eintragen


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

11600 R290 leicht übertaktet.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> 11600 R290 leicht übertaktet.


mit was für nem prozessor? i5?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8148692 = p10934
mit fx 8320 und ebenfalls r9 290 bin ich da noch drunter,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7307187  = p11508
mit xeon e3 1230v3 und ner 770 fast dran,

da kann man mal sehen, dass die cpus relativ viel gewicht haben im 3dmark11 (ist ja auch ein extra test für drin)


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

Sag mal, weiß einer, was das ist? Nach dem erstellen des Scores wird mir gesagt der Grafiktreiber würde nicht akzeptiert werden  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE
Und dann frag ich mich, warum ich jetzt im Vergleich zum selben Setup mit GTX 680 ganze 900 Punkte etwa weniger habe. Soviel besser war die doch auch nicht, verglichen mit der GTX 670 oder irre ich ?


----------



## BertB (7. Mai 2014)

da gehts nur um offizilles ranking,
der durchgang kann sogar später noch konform ernannt werden,
falls du nen neuen treiber drauf hast,
die hängen immer was nach mit ihrer seite,
hab ich jedenfalls den eindruck

670 zu 680 ist wie 5 zu 6 rechenwerke (5x256 zu 6x256)


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

Immerhin haben sie jetzt endlich erkannt, dass es ein 1230"v3" ist und kein v2 mehr . Das war letztes Jahr nicht der Fall

Edit: Ich habe den Benchmark gerade nochmal durchlaufen lassen und bekam ein höheres Ergebnis (etwa 300 Punkte) als vorher, obwohl der Takt geringer ist  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8306807


----------



## BertB (7. Mai 2014)

ah, muss ich gleich mal schauen

edit: tatsache, auch ein alter score von mir zeigt jetzt e3 1230v3 statt e3 1230v2


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2014)

Asus GTX760 Striker @ 1384/1877MHz: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ah, muss ich gleich mal schauen
> 
> edit: tatsache, auch ein alter score von mir zeigt jetzt e3 1230v3 statt e3 1230v2


 
Ah, ich glaube ich hab den Leistungsschub gefunden. Und zwar gestern hatte ich noch Single Channel beim RAM drin, weil der eine falsch steckte. Dann habe ich heute den Heatspreader abgmacht, um den RAM richtig zu platzieren und CPU-Z zeigt seit dem Dual Channel an. Ich hab dann gerade den Test mit höherem Takt wiederholt und siehe da NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE. Liegt das wohlmöglich daran? Jetzt ist die Differenz zu meiner GTX 680 wenigstens nur noch 500 Punkte groß .


----------



## pagani-s (8. Mai 2014)

seit langen funzt der mal wieder bei mir
10711 punkte
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance


----------



## DrDave (8. Mai 2014)

pagani-s schrieb:


> seit langen funzt der mal wieder bei mir
> 10711 punkte
> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance



Was hast du für RAM? 
Frage nur weil die Physicspoints so niedrig sind.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Was hast du für RAM?
> Frage nur weil die Physicspoints so niedrig sind.



16gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz cl9.9.9.24

hier mal ein etwas flotterer wert und mein bisheriger rekord
11384 punkte

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2014)

pagani-s schrieb:


> 16gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz cl9.9.9.24
> 
> hier mal ein etwas flotterer wert und mein bisheriger rekord
> 11384 punkte
> ...



Ahh ok, habs mir schon gedacht aber gerade schneller RAM bringt hier nochmal einen deutlichen Schub bei den Physicspoints.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ahh ok, habs mir schon gedacht aber gerade schneller RAM bringt hier nochmal einen deutlichen Schub bei den Physicspoints.


 das wusste ich noch nicht aber ich hab sehr günstig 28gb corsair vengeance black bekommen. so nach und nach.
12gb sind mit dem alten i7 920 verkauft worden. vielleicht mach ich mal nen lauf mit 1866mhz


----------



## DrDave (10. Mai 2014)

pagani-s schrieb:


> das wusste ich noch nicht aber ich hab sehr günstig 28gb corsair vengeance black bekommen. so nach und nach.
> 12gb sind mit dem alten i7 920 verkauft worden. vielleicht mach ich mal nen lauf mit 1866mhz



Hier mal ein älteres Ergebnis von mir zum Vergleich: 3770K @ 4,4GHz und 8 GB DDR3 2400 cl 10 = 11776 Physicspoints. 
Kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal testen wenn du magst 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7639810


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2014)

Was sagt ihr du dieser Punktzahl? Ist nix übertaktet, alles @ Stock
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,MSI Z97 GAMING 3 (MS-7918)
Graka ist übrigens die Inno3D


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

klick doch mal auf "show result details"
da erscheint dann so ein säulendiagramm, was aufschluss darüber gibt, wo man im vergleich zu anderen leuten mit der selben cpu-gpu kombination steht
wenn man auf die säulen klickt, werden diese als liste weiter aufgedröselt
du liegst im oberen bereich der zweithöchsten säule, sollte also für alles ohne oc völlig in ordnung sein
und auch aus kenntnixs von review seiten sage ich: die zahl ist ne ziemliche punktlandung im bereich dessen, was man zu erwarten hatte

Test: 3x GeForce GTX 780 von EVGA, Gigabyte und Inno3D
hier zum beispiel
inno3d 780: p12943
allerdings mit nem i7-3960X @ 4,2GHz,
da der die gesamtpunkte hochtreibt sieht dein score daneben sogar richtig gut aus


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2014)

Das ist super, danke dir
Hab eben nochma laufen lassen. Graka immer noch @Stock (wag mich da nicht ans übertakten. Das letzte mal dass ich ne Graka übertaktet hat, war meine GTX260) und die CPU @ 4,1 GHz (war das maximale was mit Standardspannungen stabil war). 13152P   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,MSI Z97 GAMING 3 (MS-7918)
Denke das ist okay für 24/7


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

haja, 
mehr als in dem tom´s hardware review,
kann an neueren treibern liegen,
auf jedenfall ist alles grün


----------



## eXquisite (17. Mai 2014)

Hehe hi Bert

Hier die Ergebnisse:
3DMark 11:	Stock	Oc
3DMark Score:	13984	14542
Graphics Score:	16214	17549
Physics Score:	10247	9752


----------



## BertB (18. Mai 2014)

oh, die lightning?
stark


----------



## eXquisite (18. Mai 2014)

Ju, die Karte ist schon ein Biest.
Um genau zu sein waren das meine dahin gekackten OC Settings, die dich ich jetzt habe und auch dauerhaft behalte wäre exakt das hier: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

900 Punkte noch und ich wäre unter den Top 100 bei einer Karte, mal sehen was da noch so geht.

LG.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ju, die Karte ist schon ein Biest.
> Um genau zu sein waren das meine dahin gekackten OC Settings, die dich ich jetzt habe und auch dauerhaft behalte wäre exakt das hier: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO
> 
> 900 Punkte noch und ich wäre unter den Top 100 bei einer Karte, mal sehen was da noch so geht.
> ...



Dann poste mal im 11er Ranking


----------



## Kusarr (20. Mai 2014)

*Score: 14312 *
_Graphics Score 18797
Physics Score 8413
Combined Score 8237_

GPU: 2x ASUS GTX670 DC2T
CPU: i5-3570k @ 4,4Ghz

Bench


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal meiner schönen GTX580 Lightning XE Feuer gemacht:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

772MHz -> 975MHz (Luft) -> 1025MHz (Wasser). Hat sich doch gelohnt das gute Stück mal mit Wakü zu versehen.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

das ist allerdings stark,
fast, wie ne stock 680


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2014)

Natürlich nicht stabil so  Nur mal schnell nen Bench gemacht.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

trotzdem stark


----------



## JuniorJack (14. Juni 2014)

Asus R9 280X OC -> 9995 Pkt.


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1050/1500/+50mv/PT:+/-0 Rest siehe Signatur:

P17425
GS: 26839
PS: 8637
CS: 8282

X8277
GS: 8251
PS: 8553
CS: 8219


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

cool, dass du dir extreme besorgt hast 

da muss ich mich schon deutlicher geschlagen geben 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = x7268

kann sein, dass der sogar in extreme zeitenweise ins cpu limit rauscht

performance ist auch nicht so dolle, für 2 karten,
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = p13763
andere laute haben das mit einer,
aber dann mit oc 4770k oder oc 4930k

mein anderes setup mit 770sli ist aber fast dran in performance
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7514331 = p16772
das ist aber an der thermischen kotzgrenze übertaktet, auf keinen fall alltagstauglich (karten, cpu ist nur auf max turbo für alle kerne, mehr geht da nicht)

in extreme fallen die 770er dann aber hinter die 290er zurück, da die nicht mehr so eingebremst werden
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7514280 = p6965

in firestrike sind die zugewinne für die 290er deutlicher, und der vorsprung der 770er + xeon in performance auch geringer
cpu limit scheint in firestrike eindeutig höher zu liegen,
ist ja auch neuer, gilt als fordernder

Gruß


----------



## FKY2000 (14. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> da muss ich mich schon deutlicher geschlagen geben
> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = x7268
> 
> kann sein, dass der sogar in extreme zeitenweise ins cpu limit rauscht
> ...



nö, da reicht ganz locker ein 3770k @4 und etwas oc auf die 290 ...

dein Ergebnis ist für 2x r9 290 wirklich nicht doll ...was aber ganz klar am fx liegt

takte den mal vernünftig, bei 4 fängt oc doch erst an :p


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

klar, oc 3770k reicht genauso,
und die 290 ebenfalls oc

ja, stimmt schon,
da ich hohe auflösungen zock, isses aber ok,

ich muss die 290er mal ans 1150er board hängen,
mir grauts aber davor, wegen treibergedöns

immer eklig, von grün auf rot, und umgekehrt


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

So vorläufig letztes Update:
2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600/+70mv/PT:+10 Rest siehe Signatur:

P17513
GS: 27306
PS: 8647
CS: 8139

X8402
GS: 8405
PS: 8631
CS: 8171


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juni 2014)

@Minutourus, bei dir limitiert im Performance-Setting bereits ziemlich stark die CPU. Daher gut, dass du zum Vergleich das Extreme-Preset noch mit gebencht hast. 1280x720 ist ja auch nicht mehr repräsentativ bei so einem Gespann 

Ich benche gerade meine GTX780 Lightning mit Wasserkühlung im 11er. Wenn ich noch ein paar Punkte mehr rausquetsche, schlage ich sogar Softys zweiten Platz mit der 780*Ti* in der 3D Mark 11 Single-GPU Rangliste 

Edit: Da haben wir den Run mit 1435MHz GPU-Takt: http://hwbot.org/submission/2565046_


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GK208) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASRock X79 Extreme4


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GK208) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASRock X79 Extreme4


 

Hehe nice! 

Find den Fehler bzw. den Trick


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hehe nice!
> 
> Find den Fehler bzw. den Trick


Beim benchen meiner Sommereinstellungen ist meine PhysX-Karte ganz groß raus gekommen  die Werte sind von meiner Titan natürlich die undervoltet bei 1040 MHz rumdümpelt.


----------



## BertB (16. Juni 2014)

ach so ging das,


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> Beim benchen meiner Sommereinstellungen ist meine PhysX-Karte ganz groß raus gekommen  die Werte sind von meiner Titan natürlich die undervoltet bei 1040 MHz rumdümpelt.



Du Lümmel Du


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

war keine Absicht wurde so ausgelesen als wenns über die 630er lief  schaut aber recht gut aus ob ich damit den Weltrekord halte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> war keine Absicht wurde so ausgelesen als wenns über die 630er lief  schaut aber recht gut aus ob ich damit den Weltrekord halte



Bestimmt


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASRock X79 Extreme4
so wärs dann richtig


----------



## JuniorJack (19. Juni 2014)

Powercolor R9 290 -> 11750


----------



## Tux2000 (22. Juni 2014)

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
MB: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97
Ram: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA
Graka: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (22. Juni 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878
ATI Radeon HD 5770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V EXTREME
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

8856Punkte 
AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H
sorry falscher thread
@ das geht genauso wie die anderen tests auch. anschmeißen und durchlaufen lassen


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

3d mark vantage?

ich dacht schon: krass, wie geht das denn, mit r7


----------



## pagani-s (14. August 2014)

2601punkte AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H


----------



## pagani-s (17. August 2014)

update
2690 punkte
AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2014)

11343 Punkte bis jetzt mein persönlicher Rekord


----------



## soldier8415 (21. August 2014)

P11506 geht bestimmt noch was^^ 7950@1215/1500 3770k@4,5GHz   AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Noch meine alten PC´s

P8982 mit 2500K@5GHz Asus 7870@1200/1350

P4434  Phenom 955 BE@3,8GHz HD 5850 toxic@875/1250


----------



## Captn (21. August 2014)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3rd (25. August 2014)

Mein Resultat, non OC'ed: LINK


----------



## Tamagothi (25. August 2014)

Ich mach auch mal und natürlich OC Link Link²


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. August 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 11343 Punkte bis jetzt mein persönlicher Rekord



Ein paar Programme beim Start deaktivieren, Dienste deaktivieren, Miniprogramme und schon hast nochmal 200-300 Punkte mehr.

@CaptainStuhlgang

Versuch den Ringbus noch auf CPU Takt zu bringen bringt auch nochmal paar Prozent extra.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @CaptainStuhlgang
> 
> Versuch den Ringbus noch auf CPU Takt zu bringen bringt auch nochmal paar Prozent extra.



Ja, das wird wohl nix mehr. Eine meiner Grakas hat sich mit Code 28 verabschiedet wie es scheint. Wenn ich das noch einmal lese, schmeiße ich irgendwas gegen die Wand.


----------



## synergon (2. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x r920 3570k @ 4.69ghz


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. September 2014)

P NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6
X NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6
2xGTX 780Ti Kingpin


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Oktober 2014)

Wer weis was?

Kurioses Problem,
hab hier ne R7-265, die ich bisschen teste.
Nun ist es so, das, wenn ich den Takt via Afterburner erhöhe (ob 15 oder 150MHz ist egal), sofort fast 1k points weniger bekomme.
Das Ergebniss ist reproduzierbar, hab bestimmt schon zehn Durchläufe mit verschiedenen Einstellungen gemacht, immer exakt das gleiche.
Taktraten werden gehalten unter Last und Temperaturen sind relativ niedrig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2014)

Was meint ihr zu dem Ergebnis? Halt alles noch ohne weiteres takten

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming 5

 mfg


----------



## BertB (8. Oktober 2014)

passt ins bild,
hier meine oc 770er mit xeon e3 zum vergleich NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
prozessorscore ist fast identisch,

da wird noch was gehen


----------



## Mischk@ (17. Oktober 2014)

X6777


----------



## HighGrow22 (18. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> passt ins bild,
> hier meine oc 770er mit xeon e3 zum vergleich NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
> prozessorscore ist fast identisch,
> 
> da wird noch was gehen



alter !!! du hast mir grad einen echten schrecken eingejagt !
ich dachte mir grad ich hau meine 290 in die tonne wenn eine 770 mehr leistung bringt .....
aber so ist das wenn man das x2 übersieht 

meine werte : Hit me


----------



## Schrotti (19. Oktober 2014)

Das ganze mit einer GTX 980.

Drück mich feste.


----------



## BertB (19. Oktober 2014)

stark

980 ist echt nice

bin gespannt auf "Big Maxwell"


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Oktober 2014)

Aber im Unigine ist und bleibt die ti die Nummer 1 
Hoffe es wird bald kalt dann kann ich meine mal ausfahren.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein dass die CPU enorm wichtig ist für den Wert?
Mit GTX 970 und einem i5 3470 hat nämlich der Typ mit den höchsten Punkten gerade mal knapp 13.000, ich habe 12090:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V

CPU läuft mit 3,6 Ghz.


----------



## DrDave (21. Oktober 2014)

Unwichtiger als die GPU, aber für die Gesamtpunktzahl sehr wichtig.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Die CPU ist schon sehr wichtig da der Physik Score und der Kombinierte Score, von der CPU abhängt !
Bei 3DMark11 sind beide CPU wie auch GPU gleich wichtig !

Skydiver übrigendes ebenso.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann sollte meine Score wohl ok sein oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Es geht immer mehr !
Achte beim benchen darauf das du alle unwichtigne Windows Dienste deaktivierst und ebenso alle unwichtigen Autostart Programme deaktivierst.
(msconfig) wenn dir das etwas sagt.
Beende alle Programme und lasse nur den Benchmark laufen so bekommst noch paar punkte extra.
Gibt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten wie man optimal bencht, aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es geht immer mehr !
> Achte beim benchen darauf das du alle unwichtigne Windows Dienste deaktivierst und ebenso alle unwichtigen Autostart Programme deaktivierst.
> (msconfig) wenn dir das etwas sagt.
> Beende alle Programme und lasse nur den Benchmark laufen so bekommst noch paar punkte extra.
> Gibt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten wie man optimal bencht, aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen


 
Gibt es da Tipps was man alles per Task Manager und co. schließen sollte?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Windows 7 oder 8 was verwendest du  Bei 7 kann ich dir alles genau sagen, bei 8 mach ich das nicht


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Windows 7 oder 8 was verwendest du  Bei 7 kann ich dir alles genau sagen, bei 8 mach ich das nicht


 
Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Jopp das geht schau mal hier nach :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ormance-optimierungs-guide-win-7-und-8-a.html

Punkt 2 

Alles weitere kannst auch machen bringt zusätzlich paar Punkte.

Wenn du das alles nicht alleine machen willst, klicke auf "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Signatur Link)
Schreibe in meinen Thread was du genau möchtest, dann bekommst du per PM die Teamspeak Daten.

Gruß


----------



## BertB (7. November 2014)

neuer rekord für mich 
X7783 AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. November 2014)

Aus langeweile nach dem Rechner Putz  


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Crank558 (15. November 2014)

P13555

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 990FXA-UD3
Hardware im Profil


----------



## Jan565 (15. November 2014)

Nicht viel aber immerhin. 

X5650 @ 4,4
7870 @ stock


----------



## Eddyloveland (16. November 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-DELUXE


Bitte sehr mit meiner neuen GTX 980 ...


----------



## BertB (16. November 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-DELUXE
> Bitte sehr mit meiner neuen GTX 980 ...



ziemlich genau, wie meine 770sli,
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
auf höheren auflösungen siehts dann vermutlich anders aus,
980 dürfte wegziehen


----------



## RyuUUU (16. November 2014)

i5 3570K @ 4,7ghz
R9 270X @ Stock 

7803

AMD Radeon R9 270X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2014)

Die 1 da ganz vorne muss aber noch weg  sind ja keine 500 Punkte 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming 5

mfg

Edit: geht doch 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming 5


----------



## mahaudi (29. Januar 2015)

22772 Punkte  ...mit einer R9 290x @ 1350-1750 Mhz  

mahaudi`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 22772 marks with a Radeon R9 290X


----------



## OnkelSatan (5. Februar 2015)

System siehe Signatur
965BE mit r290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



965BE hd6870 vs r290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HunterChief (13. Februar 2015)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber ... 

2500k@4400mhz + GTX460@800mhz = caP4000

2500k@4400mhz + HD7870 = P8439  
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 LE

2500k@4400mhz + R9 290 = P12627 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67 LE


----------



## BertB (18. Februar 2015)

neuer rekord für mich mit dem anderen system 

X9514 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

P19865 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)


----------



## nton29 (18. Februar 2015)

P16886 AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## Bloodhour86 (19. Februar 2015)

P9864 mit meinem i72700k @ Standart und meiner GTX 680 @ Standart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P7605 mit meinem i72700k @ Standart und meiner GTX 580 @ Standart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adoenis (22. Juni 2015)

Ich will auch mal ein paar Punkte da lassen. 

P8715 FX-6300 @ 4,3 GHz und 280x OC AMD Radeon R9 280X video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,MSI 970A-G43 (MS-7693)


----------



## sleipDE (28. November 2015)

Eine Frage, wo lese ich den korrekten RAM Takt aus, aus CPU-Z kann man ja mehrere Werte ableiten, ich hab es jetzt mal so angegeben, passt das?
8GB DDR3-666.5MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (28. November 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Eine Frage, wo lese ich den korrekten RAM Takt aus, aus CPU-Z kann man ja mehrere Werte ableiten, ich hab es jetzt mal so angegeben, passt das?
> 8GB DDR3-666.5MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1T
> 
> 
> ...


Die 666,5MHz musst du noch verdoppeln, dann passt es


----------



## pagani-s (13. Dezember 2015)

X6361 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link


----------



## Gotcha (13. Dezember 2015)

P21028 mit meinem System aus der Signatur, wie ist der Wert einzuordnen?
Link


----------



## steAK79 (5. Januar 2016)

P22035 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A GAMING M7 (MS-7976)

Mit dem System aus der Sig.


----------

